# Le labo de PVPBP



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2013)

*Le labo de PVPBP*

Comme son titre l'indique, nous voulons voir ici des images que vous aimeriez poster / accrocher sur PVPBP Les cimaises mais un détail vous en empêche. C'est ici que vous pouvez le faire et pourquoi pas en discuter puisque les commentaires sont autorisés sur ce fil. Nous libérons ainsi Côté cuisine… de quelques posts afin qu'il redevienne un espace pour partager ces connaissances photographiques.

Comme son titre l'indique (bis), vous pouvez citer ici une image postée sur Les cimaises afin de donner votre sentiment, de laisser votre commentaire. Nous affranchissons ainsi Les cimaises de toute nuisance verbale qui gêne la visite et cela vous oblige à une petite gymnastique dans l'environnement des forums, histoire de mûrir votre réponse.

En clair, on cause mais on ne cite pas les images !

*Pour rappel*



> À des fins de lisibilité et pour permettre à tous une bonne navigation, nous vous demanderons aussi de ne pas dépasser si possible une *taille de** 800 pixels de largeur/longueur maximale *pour vos images afin de garantir à tous l'accès aux sujets (petite connection, écran 12", etc...), toutefois, un hack automatique a été rajouté à vbulletin pour garantir à tous une bonne vision de vos photos mais nous vous demanderons de respecter obligatoirement *un poids maximum de **300Ko*. Prenez Garde à GalleryMac et à flickr qui ré-optimise les photos. Nous vous demanderons aussi de ne pas citer les photos ou images pour les mêmes raisons. De même, une seule photo par post et une seule photo par jour par sujet, ceci à des fins de choix et de limitation de l'abondance de chacun.
> &#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;​
> Sauf cas exceptionnels, *évitez les séries *sinon les messages seront supprimés sans autre préavis, à vous donc de choisir dans une série la photo la plus parlante, émouvante, belle.
> *La règle immuable est : 1 Photo/jour/membre.*
> ...



*PVPBP* est l'acronyme de Postez vos plus belles photos, un fil emblématique du portfolio de macgeneration


----------



## bugman (19 Octobre 2013)

Bon, allez, j'inaugure. 



Photo qui à déjà 9 ans mais que j'ai toujours beaucoup aimé.
Je me permet donc de partager. :love:


----------



## collodion (20 Octobre 2013)

J'aime bien la texture mais au niveau des couleurs j'aurais désaturé le cyan et voire un peu de bleu pour faire apparaître le blanc pour plus de volume.


----------



## bugman (20 Octobre 2013)

@ collodion : Merci pour ton commentaire.
Effectivement cela aurait pu être sympa (je vois à peu près l'idée). Je n'ai malheureusement plus le RAW.


----------



## collodion (20 Octobre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Je n'ai malheureusement plus le RAW.



Le raw existait il y a 9 ans ?


----------



## bugman (20 Octobre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Le raw existait il y a 9 ans ?



Elle date de 2006 en fait (petite erreur). 
Le RAW, je ne sais pas de quand il date mais en 2004 je traitais ceux de mon Canon 10D.

http://i1.treklens.com/photos/424/melanie.jpg[IMG]*

(*) Photo un peu grande (50 kilos en trop)... mais cela me permet d'en profiter...
@ aCLR : Pour que cela soit bien clair, les 150 Ko c'est pour que cela ne pose pas de problème d'hébergement sur MacG ou il y a une autre raison (du type les utilisateurs qui ont du 56 kbit/s) ? A noter que je corrige rapidement si c'est trop lourd.


[COLOR="DarkGreen"]Il n'est pas question de raison mais de [U]règle[/U] (placardée 5 posts plus haut !).

Autrement dit de consigne expresse à laquelle tout posteur doit se plier pour participer.

C'est plus clair comme ça ?!

Je [I]laisse[/I] le lien vers l'image même si je ne vois pas le rapport entre les deux images présentées[/COLOR]


----------



## aCLR (21 Octobre 2013)

Toum' je me permet de déplacer ton image ici.
Elle est sympa mais ya comme un truc qui me gène pour la laisser sur les cimaises en l'état. Je ne sais pas si c'est le premier plan un peu flou ou l'horizon un peu haut qui me chagrine.
Ton sujet est bon et je suis sûr que tu auras l'occasion de retourner sur la grève pour peaufiner tout ça.


----------



## collodion (21 Octobre 2013)

Pour l'image de Toum'aï, la lamière est excellente mais en effet je suis un peu gêné par le point de point de vue un peu trop en hauteur. 
@Bugman, la deuxième image est réussie, certains pourront être embêtés par l'absence de regard de la gamine. C'est une mise en scène ?


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Octobre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Toum' je me permet de déplacer ton image ici.



Arrrgll ! :casse:



aCLR a dit:


> Elle est sympa mais ya comme un truc qui me gène pour la laisser sur les cimaises en l'état. Je ne sais pas si c'est le premier plan un peu flou ou l'horizon un peu haut qui me chagrine.



L'horizon un peu haut c'est pour donner de l'importance à la mer, là d'où vient le surfeur, puis faire sentir la fin d'une session épuisante, de là la photo de dos. Le premier plan n'est pas plus flou que l'arrière qui est juste un peu débouché, la netteté sur le surfeur pour la même raison qu'au dessus. 



aCLR a dit:


> Ton sujet est bon et je suis sûr que tu auras l'occasion de retourner sur la grève pour peaufiner tout ça.


Merci, c'est vrai que tous les jeunes dans ma rue sont surfeurs et que la plage est à 50 m. 




collodion a dit:


> Pour l'image de Toum'aï, la lamière est excellente


La lamière je ne sais pas, mais la lumière c'est vrai...

En fait, j'aimerais d'autres avis...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)




----------



## bugman (21 Octobre 2013)

@ aCLR : Merci pour ta réponse. Concernant le rapport entre les deux photos, il n'y en a simplement pas.
Je ne la reposte pas en 150 ko, ça ne sert à rien. Merci d'avoir laisser le lien.

@ collodion : "C'est une mise en scène ?" : Oui.

@ Toum'aï :  "En fait, j'aimerais d'autres avis..." : Elle me plait comme elle est mais j'aurais tenté une symétrie pour le sens de lecture.

@ Anonyme : J'aime beaucoup aussi et l'horizon au centre ne me dérange pas ici (effet miroir). Qu'est ce qui te fait titiller dessus ?


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Octobre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Elle me plait comme elle est mais j'aurais tenté une symétrie pour le sens de lecture.



Ouais bah nan, dans ce sens il y a l'idée de retour, il rentre à la maison après une bonne session bien crevante, dans l'autre sens in serait entrain d'y aller... Tout sec !

Tiens, si on inventait le vote pour qu'une tof' puisse retourner aux cimaises ! Les modalités... mettons 3, non 5 avis positifs.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> @ Anonyme : J'aime beaucoup aussi et l'horizon au centre ne me dérange pas ici (effet miroir).



Merci ... 



> Qu'est ce qui te fait titiller dessus ?


1 - Tout simplement que cette photo est faite avec un Lumix LX7, que je la trouve un peu terne
2 - Je n'utilise pas PS et compagnie, uniquement Aperture pour procéder aux petites corrections
3 - Quand je l'avais mise sur l'ancien fil, j'ai eu droit à des compliments (disco), et surtout des *critiques* venant de gens chevronnés, incompréhensibles au vu de ce qu'ils peuvent parfois nous coller comme production.

PS : j'ai fourgué tous mes APN compact expert (Lumix LX7, Canon G12 et S100 et D350), en famille. Actuellement je shoote avec un Nikon Coolpix S9500, histoire de voir si je passe à un réflex de la marque ou d'une autre


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Octobre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> j'ai fourgué tous mes APN compact expert (Lumix LX7, Canon G12 et S100 et D350), en famille. Actuellement je shoote avec un Nikon Coolpix S9500, histoire de voir si je passe à un réflex de la marque ou d'une autre



Albert, je ne voudrais pas te décevoir mais l'appareil ne fait pas les photos intéressantes, c'est l'il de celui qui appuie sur le déclencheur...
Bon pour celle du dessus elle est plutôt réussie, mais vois-tu parfois il faut l'aide du destin, zéro vent sur le lac et tu aurais eu un vrai miroir, ça aurait peut-être été mieux...
Ou pas ! Y a aussi la maison coupée à droite... Un petit décalage à D ou à G... Comme dit aCLR, tu auras bien l'occasion de retourner sur place pour nous peaufiner ça :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2013)

Une photo dans laquelle j'aime assez le contraste entre le rouge de l'affiche MacDo et le quasi noir et blanc de l'arrière plan ...
Merci d'avance pour vos conseils avisés !






ps : malheureusement, je ne pourrais pas retourner sur place pour peaufiner !  ​


----------



## collodion (21 Octobre 2013)

Un petit décalage sur la droite lors de la prise de vue permettrait de ne pas confondre le plan de la première enseigne avec le plan de la deuxième enseigne (mac do) qui est le sujet de la photographie.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Albert, je ne voudrais pas te décevoir mais l'appareil ne fait pas les photos intéressantes, c'est l'il de celui qui appuie sur le déclencheur...
> Bon pour celle du dessus elle est plutôt réussie, mais vois-tu parfois il faut l'aide du destin, *zéro vent sur le lac* et tu aurais eu un vrai miroir, ça aurait peut-être été mieux...
> Ou pas ! Y a aussi la maison coupée à droite... Un petit décalage à D ou à G... Comme dit aCLR, tu auras bien l'occasion de retourner sur place pour nous peaufiner ça :rateau:



Toum'aï, tu ne me déçois pas, je suis le premier à accepter les conseils, les remarques, quand elles sont objectives, voire constructives, ce qui n'est pas donné à tous les chevronnés du forum.

J'en ai avec des vaguelettes qui vont être mises sur le fil, comme tu le sais une seule photo par jour. Sinon, je suis un vrai novice qui apprend à faire des photos, tous les jours un peu meilleures.
N'empêche qu'avec un 16-50 les photos de paysages sont meilleures, faudrait juste éviter de trembler ...


----------



## collodion (21 Octobre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> N'empêche qu'avec un 16-50 les photos de paysages sont meilleures, faudrait juste éviter de trembler ...



Tu peux caler ton appareil et utiliser la fonction déclenchement retardé après avoir cadré l'image quand le temps de pose est trop long...


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Octobre 2013)

Je ne pense pas que l'AR plan soit du quasi N&B, C'est du N&B, mon colorimètre numérique me le dit.


----------



## bugman (21 Octobre 2013)

@ thebiglebowsky : J'aime d'ailleurs beaucoup son N&B. C'est du numérique à la base ?


----------



## plovemax (21 Octobre 2013)

non rien un mouvement d'humeur.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2013)

Il y avait des vagues, elle penche un peu (le bateau aussi), la montagne à gauche (côté ombre) est trop sombre.


----------



## Crespi (22 Octobre 2013)

Si tu sais que ton image penche, pourquoi tu ne corriges pas ?
Tes demi-tons ont tendance à virer sur le bleu-verdatre.
Si tu prends le parti pris de te rapprocher au plus près de la réalité,
être net partout et soigner sa colorimétrie est un bon début.

Pour aller plus loin : petite ouverture, charte de gris pour la balance des blancs, écran calibré, saturation/contraste mesurées, exposition moyenne pour récupérer le max d'info.

Se poser quelques questions aussi.
Qu'est ce que je raconte ? L'oeil circule bien dans l'image ? Où est le soleil ? Est il placé au bon endroit pour rendre mon image plus profonde/dramatique ?


----------



## aCLR (22 Octobre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Arrrgll ! :casse:


Ne vois pas ça comme une punition. 
Si tu penses être au maximum de tes possibilités avec ce cliché, je peux tout à fait le remettre sur les cimaises. Ça ne me dérange pas dans l'absolu  cette galerie est virtuelle  seulement je ne suis pas sûr de trouver preneur  quelque soit le format d'impression.  


> L'horizon un peu haut c'est pour donner de l'importance à la mer, là d'où vient le surfeur, puis faire sentir la fin d'une session épuisante, de là la photo de dos. Le premier plan n'est pas plus flou que l'arrière qui est juste un peu débouché, la netteté sur le surfeur pour la même raison qu'au dessus.


Pour tout te dire, j'ai un peu peur de l'eau surtout quand je n'ai plus pied. Et  l'anecdote qui va nuire à ma réputation  les rares fois où je vais à la piscine, je m'aide d'une planche en mousse pour garder la tête hors de l'eau


> Merci, c'est vrai que tous les jeunes dans ma rue sont surfeurs et que la plage est à 50 m.


Tu abordes un thème maintes fois traités avec plus ou moins de succès. Tu dois donc arriver à nous surprendre, nous faire rêver. Ta proximité avec ce spot photographique te laisse par conséquent le loisir de composer avec minutie un cliché qui traduirait au plus juste le sentiment que tu décris plus haut. Pour rebondir sur ma phobie, il manque de la terre ferme et du ciel pour que je respire. Cela dit, je peux me tromper et je me répète, si tu veux je peux tout à fait la remettre sur les cimaises.


----------



## bugman (22 Octobre 2013)

Prise à l'iPhone 5S sans flash, cette photo m'a demandé pas mal de travail derrière. Le bras et la tache sur le bavoir me gênent un peu quand même.


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Octobre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Ne vois pas ça comme une punition.
> Si tu penses être au maximum de tes possibilités avec ce cliché, je peux tout à fait le remettre sur les cimaises. *(Et puis voir ci-dessus)*. Cela dit, je peux me tromper et je me répète, si tu veux je peux tout à fait la remettre sur les cimaises.



Au max, je ne pense pas, il s'agit d'un moment privilégié la composition s'est faite en 1/10ème de seconde.
Celle qui suit (tu pourras la supprimer plus tard), tu peux, (et les autres), me dire si tu es plus à l'aise... J'en reparlerai.


----------



## bugman (22 Octobre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Celle qui suit (tu pourras la supprimer plus tard), tu peux, (et les autres), me dire si tu es plus à l'aise... J'en reparlerai.



Pour ma part je reste sur la première que j'aimais à la base (c'est très subjectif).
Je trouve qu'il y a moins "d'espace" ici et le pied coupé me gêne un peu.
Les couleurs sont jolies.


----------



## aCLR (22 Octobre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Au max, je ne pense pas, il s'agit d'un moment privilégié la composition s'est faite en 1/10ème de seconde.
> Celle qui suit (tu pourras la supprimer plus tard), tu peux, (et les autres), me dire si tu es plus à l'aise... J'en reparlerai.



Suite à une demande en privée d'explication et de clarification quant à ma décision, je constate à quel point mon intervention était abrupte (même si ce n'est pas une excuse, je débute dans le job) et non-conforme aux recommandations que j'ai instauré pour le bon déroulement de PVPBP (pas de chance, c'est tombé sur toi). Je te prie de bien vouloir m'en excuser. Cette fâcheuse initiative aura eut le mérite de m'éclairer sur l'avenir de mes interventions.

Dorénavant, je me plierais donc à la même manip que vous, à savoir lier ici l'image et mon point de vue avant toute autre disposition.


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Octobre 2013)

Tu vas donc pouvoir remettre mon surfeur précédent aux cimaises, merci.
Quant à ma photo au dessus, c'est un montage :rateau: c'est le même que j'ai détouré et placé sur une autre vue de la plage avec plus de ciel. C'est pour ça qu'on ne voit pas trop ses pieds...


----------



## Fìx (22 Octobre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Prise à l'iPhone 5S sans flash, cette photo m'a demandé pas mal de travail derrière. Le bras et la tache sur le bavoir me gênent un peu quand même.



Le pauvre (ou la pauvre) est sûrement magnifique, mais la photo est horrible !  On dirait une poupée de cire de film d'horreur J'arrete de la regarder, j'ai peur d'en faire des cauchemars ce soir ! :rateau: (me demande pas pourquoi hein C'est juste mon ressenti brut de décoffrage :rateau: )


----------



## Powerdom (22 Octobre 2013)

moi également. quelque chose me dérange dans ce visage.

édit : j'ai trouvé : c'est la lanière qui sert à maintenir la tête du bébé...


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Une photo dans laquelle j'aime assez le contraste entre le rouge de l'affiche MacDo et le quasi noir et blanc de l'arrière plan ...
> Merci d'avance pour vos conseils avisés !
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16883143/test1.jpg
> ...



Hello mon Bigounet.
La chose que je trouve dommage dans ton image c'est qu'en dehors des idéogrammes on ne voit pas du tout qu'on est en asie. L'arrière plan ne renseigne pas du tout sur l'endroit et la photo aurait peu être prise dans un quartier chinois à Londres ou à New York. Ce qui aurait pu être intéressant c'est justement d'avoir une mise en perspective de la multinationale emblème de l'impérialisme US avec un pays d'Asie (chine?) aux antipodes de sa culture d'origine grâce à un un arrière plan un peu plus facilement identifiable.


----------



## bugman (22 Octobre 2013)

@ Fìx : Chucky ?
C'est gentil ! :mouais: (je suppose que tu veux dire que le traitement du bruit à été trop poussé à ton gout ?)

J'ai l'original au frais si vous voulez me proposer une autre version (mais je ne sais pas où la mettre du coup)


----------



## collodion (22 Octobre 2013)

Si je puis me permettre une petite critique de la critique : 



Crespi a dit:


> Si tu sais que ton image penche, pourquoi tu ne corriges pas ?
> Tes demi-tons ont tendance à virer sur le bleu-verdatre.
> Si tu prends le parti pris de te rapprocher au plus près de la réalité,
> être net partout et soigner sa colorimétrie est un bon début.
> ...



Je ne comprends pas où tu veux en venir. 

- Qu'appelles tu une exposition moyenne ?
- Les conseils sont très bons mais je ne pas comprends de quelle partie de la production de l'image, prise de vue ou post-production, tu parles.

Je trouve l'image d'Anonyme plutôt bien  équilibré, un classique qui fonctionne. Le sujet semble être les nuages et  l'eau parasite la lecture, en effet. Si tu essayais un passage en  N&B pour voir ce que ça donne ? Le reflet vert me semble plus dû à ta position par rapport au soleil, si la cellule n'était pas qualibré sur un blanc (ou un gris neutre si tu veux être ultra précis), une teinte verte apparaitrait sur toute la photographie. A moins qu'il y avait un réverbère allumé sur ta droite...


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> - Qu'appelles tu une exposition moyenne ?


Surement une photo dont l'histogramme est bien équilibré entre les hautes et les basses lumières. Ni trop à droite ni trop à gauche.

Quelque chose comme ça:


----------



## collodion (22 Octobre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Surement une photo dont l'histogramme est bien équilibré entre les hautes et les basses lumières. Ni trop à droite ni trop à gauche.



Le vocabulaire me parait un peu étrange, je ne connais que trop trois utilisations du terme exposition : l'exposition de la cellule, la sur-exposition ou la sous-exposition. Peut être voulait-il parler de l'exposition de la scène à la lumière et moins du rendu photographique ?


----------



## bugman (22 Octobre 2013)

@ jpmiss : Ce qui ne reste qu'une indication.
Une image avec un fort contraste te donnera un creux au centre, une photo sur fond blanc tirera sur la droite, une de nuit, certainement sur la gauche et une image "fashion" des magasines du moment un beau pic au milieu de ton histogramme. Mais cela en fait elle des photos ratées ?


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> @ jpmiss : Ce qui ne reste qu'une indication.
> Une image avec un fort contraste te donnera un creux au centre, une photo sur fond blanc tirera sur la droite, une de nuit, certainement sur la gauche et une image "fashion" des magasines du moment un beau pic au milieu de ton histogramme. Mais cela en fait elle des photos ratées ?


Sans aucun doute mais là on parle d'une photo de paysage.


----------



## bugman (22 Octobre 2013)

La photo est bien exposée (histogramme sur la luminosité) d'après PS CC avec une belle moyenne à 124,76. Franchement je ne vois pas trop quoi lui reprocher (le fait d'être bouché sur la montagne a déjà été soulevé par Albert.

Pour le vert en bas à droite, c'est à mon avis plus un problème d'éclairage ou de 'piégeage' de cellule que de balance des blancs, si l'on essai de corriger le problème, la photo vire direct au bleu (disons pas très naturel).


----------



## collodion (23 Octobre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> La photo est bien exposée (histogramme sur la luminosité) d'après PS CC avec une belle moyenne à 124,76.



Pardonne ma vieillesse, c'est quoi l'unité de mesure du chiffre 124,76 ? Je dormirais moins bête ce soir.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2013)

J'ai pas dit qu'elle etait mal exposé, j'essayais juste de traduire ce qu'avait voulu dire Crespi par "exposition moyenne".
En revanche ce qui me choque le plus ici et sur quasiment toutes les photos de Anonyme c'est l'utilisation un peu trop forcée de la saturation qui fait ressortir ici des bavages indigo ou magenta par endroit alors qu'on ne les aurait pas vu autrement.
Je ne connait pas Aperture mais il doit y avoir l'équivalent de Vibrance sur Ligthroom ou PS qui permettent une amélioration moins globale et plus agréable de la saturation.

---------- Post added at 00h20 ---------- Previous post was at 00h17 ----------




collodion a dit:


> Pardonne ma vieillesse, c'est quoi l'unité de mesure du chiffre 124,76 ? Je dormirais moins bête ce soir.



Pas d'unité de mesure. C'est la moyenne de répartition des pixels entre 0 (noir pur a gauche de la courbe) et 255 (blanc pur à droite de la courbe)


----------



## bugman (23 Octobre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Pardonne ma vieillesse, c'est quoi l'unité de mesure du chiffre 124,76 ? Je dormirais moins bête ce soir.



La valeur d&#8217;intensité moyenne des pixels de l'image.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2013)

Une qui n'a jamais été présentée sur le forum. Situation Annecy-le-Vieux ...
A mes yeux elle est acceptable, qu'en est-il à vos yeux ?

_________________________________________________



collodion a dit:


> Je trouve l'image d'Anonyme plutôt bien équilibré, un classique qui fonctionne. Le sujet semble être les nuages et l'eau parasite la lecture, en effet.
> 
> *A moins qu'il y avait un réverbère allumé sur ta droite...*


 
Pour vous situer, ma position lors de cette prise de vue : http://forums.macg.co/12611617-post22.html

- je suis placé sud-est
- le soleil est à l'ouest, il est 17:00 
- elle est faite depuis un bateau (ce qui n'est pas une excuse pour ne pas la redresser)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Hello mon Bigounet.
> La chose que je trouve dommage dans ton image c'est qu'en dehors des idéogrammes on ne voit pas du tout qu'on est en asie. L'arrière plan ne renseigne pas du tout sur l'endroit et la photo aurait peu être prise dans un quartier chinois à Londres ou à New York.



Merci mon jp ! :rateau:

En fait, la photo a été prise à New York !


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (23 Octobre 2013)

Depuis la scission de PVPBP, je constate que le Labo est plus squatté que Les cimaises, comme quoi cet espace correspond à un besoin.

J'ai une hésitation entre deux tirages avant d'en poster un dans Les cimaises.
J'ai shooté cette image hier, j'ai donc peu de recul.





Image A





Image B


En A, j'ai une image plus fermée et plus contrastée et en B, une image plus ouverte et un peu plus claire.

Ce qui me gêne dans la A est le coin haut-gauche plus foncé qui vient en avant (l'ombre sur le bas du O qui déséquilibre un peu la composition, mais accentue la diagonale _ac_) et l'absence de profondeur liée au contraste.
Profondeur qui existe dans la B avec les zones de flou entre les lettres, mais paradoxalement l'image semble plus plate.
Ce qui me gêne dans la B est que le regard se perd un peu, l'image étant plus ouverte. 
La répartition des masses y est plus homogène (le coin haut-gauche ne jure pas, au contraire).

Mon hésitation est-elle justifiée (ou, on s'en cogne ) ?
L'image fermée ou l'image ouverte ?
Je laisse du temps avant de poster ?

[Ma préférence va à l'image la plus fermée où la lumière met plus en évidence la matière et où l'oeil reste concentré].


----------



## bugman (23 Octobre 2013)

@ _Macallan_ : Mon avis, A pour le fond et B pour les plaques (qui me semblent un peu plus contrastées).

Ca va t'aider ! 

@ thebiglebowsky : Argentique ta photo New-Yorkaise ou s'est dans ma tête ?


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Octobre 2013)

*@_Macallan_* J'ai encore utilisé le colorimètre numérique, tes deux photos sont du faux N&B, c'est du RVB. Dans un premier temps commence par déssaturer et passe-la en niveaux de gris, ça retirera la dominante jaune qui "salit"un peu. J'ai un faible pour la B même si je trouve que pour les deux le cadre est un peu fermé.


----------



## SirDeck (23 Octobre 2013)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Depuis la scission de PVPBP, je constate que le Labo est plus squatté que Les cimaises, comme quoi cet espace correspond à un besoin.
> 
> J'ai une hésitation entre deux tirages avant d'en poster un dans Les cimaises.
> J'ai shooté cette image hier, j'ai donc peu de recul.
> ...



Tien, une ambassade de la cuisine 

La réponse de Bugman me semble expliquer ton hésitation.
Il me semble que l'équilibre des contrastes est meilleur sur la B (j'utilise des écrans calibrés qui assombrissent donc les ombres). La matière floue en bas à gauche est bien plus intéressante et donne de la profondeur. Par contre elle pourrait mieux te plaire en fermant un peu en haut, pas autant que sur la A pour le O  et en haut à droite, mais à peu près la même chose sur le triangle qui pointe. 

Ah, j'aime bien ton virage (ton faux noir et blanc). Je trouve que sur écran, le pur noir est blanc est triste, il n'est pas coloré par la teinte du papier


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> @ thebiglebowsky : Argentique ta photo New-Yorkaise ou s'est dans ma tête ?



Non ! C'est du numérique (nikon D70)


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Octobre 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> Ah, j'aime bien ton virage (ton faux noir et blanc). Je trouve que sur écran, le pur noir est blanc est triste, il n'est pas coloré par la teinte du papier



Dans ce cas il faudrait tenter la sous couche plus uniforme.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (23 Octobre 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> Tien, une ambassade de la cuisine
> 
> La réponse de Bugman me semble expliquer ton hésitation.
> Il me semble que l'équilibre des contrastes est meilleur sur la B (j'utilise des écrans calibrés qui assombrissent donc les ombres). La matière floue en bas à gauche est bien plus intéressante et donne de la profondeur. Par contre elle pourrait mieux te plaire en fermant un peu en haut, pas autant que sur la A pour le O  et en haut à droite, mais à peu près la même chose sur le triangle qui pointe.
> ...


Oui, léger virage partiel avec des niveaux très bas en saturation (dans Camera Raw).
Effectivement, faire un tirage C avec le contraste de la B en fermant les côtés en haut (comme dans la A), mais pas trop.

Y a plus qu'à.


----------



## SirDeck (23 Octobre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Dans ce cas il faudrait tenter la sous couche plus uniforme.



La sous couche ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h39 ----------




Crespi a dit:


> exposition moyenne pour récupérer le max d'info.





jpmiss a dit:


> Surement une photo dont l'histogramme est bien équilibré entre les hautes et les basses lumières. Ni trop à droite ni trop à gauche.
> Quelque chose comme ça:
> http://www.photographie-sportive.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/image_thumb.png





collodion a dit:


> Le vocabulaire me parait un peu étrange, je ne connais que trop trois utilisations du terme exposition : l'exposition de la cellule, la sur-exposition ou la sous-exposition. Peut être voulait-il parler de l'exposition de la scène à la lumière et moins du rendu photographique ?



Etc.


Si je puis me permettre
La meilleure exposition en négatif et en numérique (donc pas en pola ou en dia), c'est effectivement l'exposition qui enregistre le plus d'informations et qui laissera le plus de choix au moment du tirage (de l'interprétation). Seulement, si l'argentique a une sensibilité assez proche de l'il humain (forcément !), un capteur pas du tout. On en a beaucoup parlé en cuisine, la meilleure exposition en numérique Brut (Raw) c'est l'exposition courbe à droite. En général ce que l'on voit dans l'écran de l'APN est surexposé et sans contraste.

Après, l'exposition au tirage, cela fait partie de l'interprétation. Il est presque toujours nécessaire de faire une exposition sélective de l'image. On utilisait les mains en argentique et on utilise les masques en numérique, mais c'est tout pareil (voir comment Macallan a fermé son image).

Sur du Paysage, le ciel est souvent trop lumineux. On utilisait des filtres en argentique (pola, dégradé) que l'on peut utiliser en numérique. Mais le numérique n'est pas encore aussi dynamique que l'argentique et le pola ne peut pas toujours aider (il faut avoir le soleil sur l'épaule), je préfère prendre plusieurs clichés en rafale avec des expositions différentes et monter ensuite au tirage comme on le faisait au début de la photo (à l'époque ou l'argentique n'avait justement pas assez de dynamique), juste après la période ou on peignait carrément les ciels à la main


----------



## collodion (24 Octobre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pas d'unité de mesure. C'est la moyenne de répartition des pixels entre 0 (noir pur a gauche de la courbe) et 255 (blanc pur à droite de la courbe)





bugman a dit:


> La valeur dintensité moyenne des pixels de l'image.



Merci. Pas d'unité de mesure... Ce n'est donc pas une mesure. Encore moins de l'exposition. Un indicateur à la limite mais qui n'intéresse pas la prise de vue.


----------



## bugman (24 Octobre 2013)

@ collodion :

La mesure d&#8217;exposition (choix de l&#8217;ouverture et de temps d&#8217;exposition) se fait à la prise de vue. Ce que l&#8217;on peut faire une fois la photo prise c&#8217;est s&#8217;informer sur ce quoi elle est composée (des pixels sur plusieurs couches plus ou moins lumineux) en se basant sur l&#8217;outil fait à cet effet, l&#8217;histogramme. Il ne me semble pas possible de connaitre les valeurs retenues par la mesure d&#8217;exposition sur une photo sans ses données EXIF.

Ici, je ne mesure rien, j&#8217;interprète ce que je vois sur la photo et les indications que me donne l&#8217;histogramme. On y vois qu&#8217;il y a une moyenne de pixels sombres et de pixels claires équilibrée (si tu fais la moyenne tu obtiens la valeur d'un gris moyen), on peut voir également que la médiane ce trouve aussi vers le centre (autant de pixels sombres que de clairs). J'en conclus que même si il aurait été intéressant d&#8217;essayer de récupérer un peu les noirs, cette photo de paysage est correctement exposée.

&#8212;

Il me semble avoir dit une boulette hier (22/10/2013, 23h59), en parlant de la cellule. Il me semble qu&#8217;elle à bien fait son taf.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> *Le labo de PVPBP*
> 
> Comme son titre l'indique, nous voulons voir ici des images que vous aimeriez poster / accrocher sur PVPBP Les cimaises mais un détail vous en empêche.



L'objectivité ? 

---------- Post added at 10h45 ---------- Previous post was at 10h44 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Une qui n'a jamais été présentée sur le forum. Situation Annecy-le-Vieux ...
> A mes yeux elle est acceptable, qu'en est-il à vos yeux ?
> 
> _________________________________________________
> ...



Juste un détail. C'est à Annecy, pas Annecy le vieux


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Juste un détail. C'est à Annecy, pas Annecy le vieux


Et sinon ? 
Tu as de l'humour, on ne sait pas si c'est du lard ou cochon


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Et sinon ?


heu... Joker ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> heu... Joker ?


 
La géolocalisation m'indique : Annecy-le-Vieux ... il faut dire que derrière moi par rapport à ma photo, on voit le château d'Annecy, ce qui place logiquement  la localisation


----------



## ergu (24 Octobre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Une qui n'a jamais été présentée sur le forum. Situation Annecy-le-Vieux ...
> A mes yeux elle est acceptable, qu'en est-il à vos yeux ?



Le ciel est tout brûlé et fait, du coup, paraître le reste très terne.

D'un point de vue complètement personnel, comme souvent avec tes photos, j'ai du mal à déterminer ce que tu veux montrer, quel est pour toi le sujet (et l'intérêt) de la photo hors le côté "souvenir d'un moment sympa" - en particulier, sur celle-ci, je n'aime pas du tout le derrière du bateau et le bout de quai à droite qui à mon sens n'apportent rien (voire, tirent l'oeil vers de l'inutile).

Si cette photo était une des miennes (j'en ai plein des comme ça à chaque retour de vacances), mon commentaire serait : "En fait, je voulais prendre le gros bateau à gauche, mais j'ai pas pu avoir de meilleur angle que ça alors bon..."


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> La géolocalisation m'indique : Annecy-le-Vieux ... il faut dire que derrière moi par rapport à ma photo, on voit le château d'Annecy, ce qui place logiquement  la localisation



Crois-moi, la géolocalisation fait une erreur d'un bon kilomètre et demi.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Le ciel est tout brûlé et fait, du coup, paraître le reste très terne.
> 
> D'un point de vue complètement personnel, comme souvent avec tes photos, j'ai du mal à déterminer ce que tu veux montrer, quel est pour toi le sujet (et l'intérêt) de la photo hors le côté "souvenir d'un moment sympa" - en particulier, sur celle-ci, je n'aime pas du tout le derrière du bateau et le bout de quai à droite qui à mon sens n'apportent rien (voire, tirent l'oeil vers de l'inutile).


 
Tu as raison, le ciel est brûlé, à cause de l'heure (15:00) des nuages qui cachent le soleil.

Parfois quand une photo me plait, elle plaira également à certaines personnes et pas à d'autres, chose souvent vécue sur le forum, donc c'est entre disco d'approbation et moulures en clair, rarement avec des commentaires me permettant  de progresser. 

En postant certaines photos, ici, je m'attends à recevoir des conseils, qui vont me permettre de progresser. Ce fil a été ouvert pour que cela soit possible, mais bon je pourrais ne plus en poster du tout. Sur d'autres forums je peux retirer celles qui ne reçoivent pas d'annotation.

D'autres dans mon cas, après avoir essuyé des plâtres ont simplement arrêté d'en mettre sur ce forum.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Tu as raison, le ciel est brûlé, à cause de l'heure (15:00) des nuages qui cachent le soleil.
> 
> Parfois quand une photo me plait, elle plaira également à certaines personnes et pas à d'autres, chose souvent vécue sur le forum, donc c'est entre disco d'approbation et moulures en clair, rarement avec des commentaires me permettant  de progresser.
> 
> ...


OK.
Alors
Le cadrage n'est pas bon. On ne sait pas ce que tu veux capturer. Le bateau de gauche, celui de droite ? La montagne au fond ?
La vue est trop large pour une photo vraiment artistique et comme cela a déjà été dit, l'arrière du bateau n'est pas très esthétique.
la lumière d'après midi aplatit ton image. La même photo avec une lumière de fin d'après-midi donnerait plus d'ombré et donnerait une lumière plus intéressante et casserait un peu cette profondeur de champ interminable propre au diaph très fermé.

Quand on te dit que ce sont les détails qui font la différence entre une photo de vacances et une photo artistique, il ne faut pas le prendre mal. C'est un fait. c'est comme en film. Tout le monde sait appuyer sur un bouton et faire un film de vacances. Mais construire un vrai film, un plan, ça se travaille. Et ca demande des années de pratique.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quand on te dit que ce sont les détails qui font la différence entre une photo de vacances et une photo artistique, il ne faut pas le prendre mal. C'est un fait. c'est comme en film. Tout le monde sait appuyer sur un bouton et faire un film de vacances. Mais construire un vrai film, un plan, ça se travaille. *Et ca demande des années de pratique*.


 
Loin de là, je ne le prends pas mal du  tout. Au moins c'est clair, la pratique me manque, en tous les cas pour faire de la photo artistique. Cela ne fait que 3 ans que je me suis vraiment intéressé à faire des photos, avant c'était surtout pour le côté souvenir, il me reste du chemin à faire ...


----------



## ergu (24 Octobre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Parfois quand une photo me plait, elle plaira également à certaines personnes et pas à d'autres



Pas parfois, tout le temps.

Je peux me tromper mais dans les commentaires, si le côté technique est bien entendu fondamental, il ne me paraît pas inutile, de temps en temps, de donner également un avis entièrement subjectif.

Quand je montre une photo, j'aime savoir aussi _pourquoi _elle plaît ou ne plaît pas, pas seulement si elle pète sa mère en technique.

Et quand je vois une photo, parfois, j'aime aussi dire _pourquoi _je la trouve belle ou pas terrible.

Quand je dis que j'ai un problème de _sens _sur la plupart de tes photos, ce n'est pas pour te casser les pieds ou faire je ne sais quel Albert-bashing trollesque, c'est pour essayer de comprendre.
Juste ça : comprendre ce que tu trouves interressant ou digne d'être montré.

Je vais te donner un exemple.
Dans pvbpbpvpb, il y avait plein de photos d'insectes en gros plan, certaines d'ailleurs techniquement impeccables (de mon point de vue, en tous cas).
Moi, les photos d'insectes en gros plan, il se trouve que ça me gonfle. 
Mais je comprends - plus ou moins, je vois ce que le photographe a voulu montrer, ça ne me parle absolument pas, mais je comprends que ça fasse frissonner son auteur et je ne dis rien.

Avec ta photo, je n'arrive pas à comprendre ce que TOI tu as voulu dire, ce que TOI tu trouves de beau, ce qui fait que TOI tu t'arrêtes dessus pour la regarder.

Je ne me situe pas du tout dans une veine "technique" comme d'autres ici, en la matière je n'ai absolument pas les épaules pour ça.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Loin de là, je ne le prends pas mal du  tout. Au moins c'est clair, la pratique me manque, en tous les cas pour faire de la photo artistique. Cela ne fait que 3 ans que je me suis vraiment intéressé à faire des photos, avant c'était surtout pour le côté souvenir, il me reste du chemin à faire ...



Fais des expos, visite des sites de photographes. Ca te donnera des idées et tu pourras essayer de refaire certaines photos avant de trouver comment faire les tiennes.
Regarde un mec comme Tarantino en cinéma. On aime ou on n'aime pas, mais ce mec qui n'a fait aucune études a tout appris en regardant des milliers de films. Et il maitrise parfaitement son style.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Avec ta photo, je n'arrive pas à comprendre ce que TOI tu as voulu dire, ce que TOI tu trouves de beau, ce qui fait que TOI tu t'arrêtes dessus pour la regarder.


 
Dès que j'aurai accès à mon Mac (il fonctionne, juste que ... ), je mettrais une dernière qui devrait te plaire, ainsi qu'à d'autres ... Ce qui me motive finalement depuis quelques temps, ce sont  les paysages, les conditions climatiques, rarement  les personnes

===>


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Octobre 2013)

Parfois juste un petit recadrage...



​


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (24 Octobre 2013)

Hello,

Si je puis me permettre.
Il est parfois utile de varier les angles de prise de vue, de marcher, de "tourner" autour du sujet (bon, avec les zooms actuels on a tendance à rester sur place, alors qu'avec un 45 ou un 50  équivalent 24 x 36  on est bien obligé de se bouger).
Et tu sembles être assez statique devant ce que tu vois.
Ensuite, se poser des questions simples (mais pas trop), qu'est-ce que je regarde ? Qu'ai-je envie de montrer ?
Apprendre à gérer son cadre et ce qu'on y met dedans.
Attendre le moment propice, une meilleure lumière, revenir si possible.
Parfois, ne rien faire.

En voyage, il y a beaucoup de photos que je ne fais pas.


----------



## SirDeck (24 Octobre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Merci. Pas d'unité de mesure... Ce n'est donc pas une mesure. Encore moins de l'exposition. Un indicateur à la limite mais qui n'intéresse pas la prise de vue.





bugman a dit:


> @ collodion :
> 
> La mesure dexposition (choix de louverture et de temps dexposition) se fait à la prise de vue. Ce que lon peut faire une fois la photo prise cest sinformer sur ce quoi elle est composée (des pixels sur plusieurs couches plus ou moins lumineux) en se basant sur loutil fait à cet effet, lhistogramme. Il ne me semble pas possible de connaitre les valeurs retenues par la mesure dexposition sur une photo sans ses données EXIF.
> 
> ...




Je serais plutôt d'accord avec Collodion. Comme le dit bugman, l'histogramme présente la répartition des pixels suivant leur luminosité. Donc si je prends un désert minier ou volcanique en plonger (sans ciel) je vais avoir un histogramme franchement à gauche une fois l'exposition au poil (en studio on parle de Low Key). De même, si je prends un paysage de neige, l'histogramme sera à droite (en studio on parle de High Key). Tant que l'on na pas vu l'image, il me semble impossible de juger de l'exposition.
Lors de la prise de vue, l'histogramme est important pour voir si on perd de l'information. Les deux barres extrêmes sont les plus importantes. Elles présentent le blanc et le noir. Si ces barres montent, c'est que l'on perd des détails dans les ombres ou/et dans les hautes lumières. Tout est blanc là où on devrait avoir des nuances de blancs ou tout est noir là où on devrait avoir des nuances de noirs.
Lors du tirage, cette perte de détails peut être tout à fait volontaire. Mais on ne peut pas perdre au tirage ce que l'on n'a pas capturé à la prise de vue


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2013)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Apprendre à gérer son cadre et ce qu'on y met dedans.
> Attendre le moment propice, une meilleure lumière, revenir si possible.
> Parfois, ne rien faire.
> 
> En voyage, il y a beaucoup de photos que je ne fais pas.



Entièrement d'accord avec ce que tu dis. Cela fait quelques jours, que je ne shoote plus quand la photo n'est pas comme j'aimerai qu'elle soit. Le zoom, je ne l'utilise plus, je bouge et si ça ne passe pas, ou ça ne cadre pas, je ne shoote plus, ou je supprime quand elle est dans Aperture.

@Toum'aï c'est vrai, ton re-cadrage me démontre qu'il faut en passer par là 

Qui veut commenter cette photo ? :> http://forums.macg.co/12608385-post21817.html


----------



## Rémi M (24 Octobre 2013)

@Bugman Très jolie jeu avec le contraste ! 

J'apporte mon petit grain de sel 
http://sdrv.ms/HdgFuZ

_Cette photo provient d'un smartphone, et les retouches colorimétrique également_.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Octobre 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> J Tout est blanc là où on devrait avoir des nuances de blancs ou tout est noir là où on devrait avoir des nuances de noirs.


Tu dois sans doute vouloir parler de nuances de gris clair et de nuances de gris foncé.
Parce que si non faudra que tu m'explique la différence qu'il peut y avoir entre du noir et du noir ou entre du blanc et du blanc.

:rateau:


----------



## SirDeck (24 Octobre 2013)

C'est quand je vois pas la différence mais que lorsque je passe le pointeur sur la zone les chiffres ils bougent


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Qui veut commenter cette photo ? :> http://forums.macg.co/12608385-post21817.html



Ben celle là elle commence à ressembler à quelque chose. La lumière est intéressante.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2013)

Oostende - Konica Hexar




​


----------



## Fìx (24 Octobre 2013)

Ça penche !!  (mais j'trouve la photo géniale ! :love:  )


----------



## bugman (24 Octobre 2013)

Fìx a dit:


> Ça penche !!


Non !  (c'est toi qui penche ! )



Fìx a dit:


> (mais j'trouve la photo géniale !)


Aussi  (on dirait une triple exposition).


----------



## collodion (25 Octobre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> D'autres dans mon cas, après avoir essuyé des plâtres ont simplement arrêté d'en mettre sur ce forum.



Il faut s'astreindre à une certaine pédagogie pour être critique. Commencer d'abord par le positif pour ensuite intervenir sur le négatif. Si on fait l'inverse, la personne ne retient que le négatif. C'est humain car la personne est en droit de se demander qu'elle est l'intention du critique. Faire progresser ou faire taire ?

---------- Post added at 00h21 ---------- Previous post was at 00h15 ----------

Par exemple : 


Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ben celle là elle commence à ressembler à quelque chose. La lumière est intéressante.



Une inversion et ça donne : 

"La lumière est intéressante, par rapport aux autres que tu as postés il y a du progrès."


----------



## lmmm (25 Octobre 2013)

Tres sympa,Thebiglebowsky,elle me fait penser a un certain film ...((juste dommage que l'oiseau de gauche soit un peu coupé mais,elle est bien quand meme,hein ...

Pour apporter un peu de macro / proxi sur ce fil,et pas un gros plan


----------



## plovemax (25 Octobre 2013)

Ben moi il me plait bien cet oiseau coupé : cela suggère une répétition en hors champ.


----------



## ergu (25 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Oostende - Konica Hexar
> ​



A première vue, j'ai beaucoup aimé cette photo.
J'aime beaucoup les N&B bien contrastés avec de gros noirs très noirs.
Et il y a une impression d'avions arrivant sur un porte-avion qui est plutôt sympa (une qui décolle, une qui arrive, une qui est garée).

Mais à la revoir en détail...

La mouette à l'aile coupée semble tenir la cheminée d'usine en arrière plan dans sa patte gauche. 
Visuellement, je trouve ça bof.

Les deux autres mouettes ont une sorte de halo blanc autour des ailes qui leur donne l'air de montages hatifs via photoshop - elles ne font pas "vraies" dans l'image.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (25 Octobre 2013)

Ce sont des mouettes de compète, le halo, c'est parce qu'elles sont dopées.


----------



## ergu (25 Octobre 2013)

Nan mais halo, quoi, t'es une mouette t'es pas dopée c'est comme si j'te disais t'es une mouette t'as pas d'ailes
Halo !








(désolé...)


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Octobre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> (désolé...)



Mouais...te


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2013)

... Pfffffff ! Et dire que cette photo m'a coûté 1 bon kilo de sardines ... je leur avais demandé en contrepartie :



De ne pas trop bouger ... le vol stationnaire ce n'est pas fait pour les chiens !
De rester dans le cadre ... Il y avait des marques à la craie sur les plots !
A celle de gauche : de lever sa patte pour éviter la cheminée d'usine !
Et surtout ... d'éteindre leurs GSM pour éviter les "halo" ... "halo" ....
:love: ... 

Sérieusement, et à l'examen en détail les remarques d'Ergu sont entièrement justifiées ... ces détails font toute la différence entre une "jolie" photo et une "superbe" photo ! ... Mais, parfois, le facteur "chance" doit être aussi au rendez-vous !


----------



## SirDeck (25 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> : ... Mais, parfois, le facteur "chance" doit être aussi au rendez-vous !



Justement, la chance
Lorsque je vois une photo de mouette, je ne peux m'empêche de penser à cette photo de mouette.







De mémoire, la photographe (qu'il est inutile de nommée vu son style très reconnaissable ) avait pris cette image par hasard et n'avait même pas regardé le résultat. C'est bien plus tard en faisant le tri qu'elle s'est aperçue que la mouette la regardait. C'est aujourd'hui une icône. Le hasard Mais il faut dire que le hasard touche beaucoup plus souvent cette femme que les autres . En même temps, elle le titille vu les techniques photographiques employées


----------



## bugman (25 Octobre 2013)

Comme quoi certains devraient (peut être) se modérer un peu sur la technique (trop vert, pas droit, blabla...) et voir la photo pour ce qu'elle est... l'interpretation d'un instant (comme sur cette photo de Sarah... qui est  pourtant techniquement bien pourave soit dit en passant).


----------



## SirDeck (26 Octobre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> qui est  pourtant techniquement bien pourave soit dit en passant).



Développe


----------



## Scalounet (26 Octobre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Qui veut commenter cette photo ? :> http://forums.macg.co/12608385-post21817.html



J'aurais peut-être supprimé un peu de ciel qui attire trop le regard 
On peut aussi jouer un peu sur le 1er plan qui n'est pas spécialement joli !


----------



## jpmiss (26 Octobre 2013)

Scalounet a dit:


> J'aurais peut-être supprimé un peu de ciel qui attire trop le regard
> On peut aussi jouer un peu sur le 1er plan qui n'est pas spécialement joli !


En résumé le haut est sans intérêt et le bas est moche


----------



## bugman (26 Octobre 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> Développe



Est ce vraiment nécessaire ? 
Et surtout cela irait dans le sens inverse de ma dernière intervention disant qu'une photo peut être touchante ou intéressante sans obligatoirement être techniquement au top.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> En résumé le haut est sans intérêt et le bas est moche


Imagine un peu, ton commentaire, ben je me tamponne le coquillart  
àmah, avec ce genre de remarque à la noix, on ne peut pas progresser ... 

Que dire de cette photo, à mes yeux elle est vide, j'essaye de comprendre



Scalounet a dit:


> J'aurais peut-être supprimé un peu de ciel qui attire trop le regard
> On peut aussi jouer un peu sur le 1er plan qui n'est pas spécialement joli !



Je vois, mieux je comprends ce que tu veux dire, merci


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Octobre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Imagine un peu, ton commentaire, ben je me tamponne le coquillart
> àmah, avec ce genre de remarque à la noix, on ne peut pas progresser ...
> 
> Que dire de cette photo, à mes yeux elle est vide, j'essaye de comprendre
> ...




Si tu veux progresser, je te conseille cette page très intéressante.
Plus sérieusement, tu as cet extrait...
Et à choisir, je conseille vivement la lecture de ce livre

Tu cites la photo de JPmiss, tu lui fais remarquer "son vide".... Tu essayes de comprendre...Mais avant de "comprendre", essaye de ressentir ce qu'elle provoque en toi, quelle émotion elle te donne...A priori, ce "vide" te ne laisse pas insensible, il te dérange même peut-être...

Tu veux progresser ? Quels sont tes photographes préférés ? Quel dernier livre de photographes as-tu regardé ? La photo de JPMiss ne t'évoque aucun photographe en particulier ? non ? sûr ? 
Parce que sinon, tu peux découvir Hiroshi Sugimoto ?
Et si tu es sur Paris, il y a une exposition.
Je vois que tu es de Lausanne...Es-tu déjà allé au musée de l'Elysée, ils ont très souvent d'excellentes expos, surtout en ce moment ! 

Concernant ta photo, elle peut être parfaite techniquement, bien exposé, bon diaf, bonne vitesse, c'est très important la technique, il faut la maitriser, mais si elle ne procure aucune émotion...La progession n'est pas que technique...
Tu veux progresser ? Essaye de savoir si tu veux faire de la carte postale, un calendrier des PTT ou des photographies qui viennent de tes tripes.

Et quand bien même, si ta photo vient de tes tripes (tu y auras mis tout ton coeur, toute ton attention, tu auras pris du temps pour la faire, tu peux même la trouver belle et réussie), elle peut être ratée et sans intérêt parce que tout le monde ne peut être photographe, tout le monde ne peut pas être écrivain, peintre, sculpteur, dessinateur, musicien....

Bref, restons humble, gardons l'envie de progresser et acceptons de se faire bâcher de temps à autre parce qu'on ne va pas révolutionner la photographie aujourd'hui !

PS : Merci aCLR pour la refonte de Portfolio.


----------



## SirDeck (27 Octobre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Est ce vraiment nécessaire ?



Oui, car il me semble que c'est un des objets de ce fil.

Je me permets un exemple. Pour ma part je trouve que nous sommes face à de la virtuosité.
En effet, les photos de cette photographe semblent toujours dues à un hasard heureux. Mais faisant des probabilités, je sais qu'il est impossible que le "hasard heureux" touche presque systématiquement la même personne. Donc je me pencherais plus sur le fait que celui qui maîtrise sa technique n'a plus à y penser. On parle d'oublier la technique pour se concentrer sur la captation d'une émotion. Mais pour oublier quelque chose, il faut l'avoir su.
Elle choisit d'utiliser un des supports les plus difficiles techniquement : le film polaroid. Et elle se l'approprie au point qu'il est difficile de ne pas penser à elle lorsque l'on voit un tirage aux bords "baveux". Et là, elle prend un oiseau en plein vol, plein cadre, dont on voit distinctement les deux ailes, dont la tête est plutôt nette et l'aile du premier plan flou, la tête blanche se détache dans l'ombre de l'aile arrière et cette aile noire se détache sur le fond pour présenter des plumes
Mais tout cela est un minimum pour elle. Ce n'est pas ça qui fait qu'elle retient cette image, non, c'est indispensable mais ne suffit pas. C'est que la mouette semble la regarder qui fait que cette photo est retenue. Mais cette tête qui se tourne ne pouvait être vue sans cette ombre de l'aile arrière qui ne pouvait être vue sans le contraste avec le fond qui ne pouvait être lu sans l'autre aile qui accentue la profondeur et le mouvement par son flou


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (27 Octobre 2013)

Ton image ne montre rien en montrant tout.
A l'inverse, celle de jpmiss ne montre rien mais montre tout.


----------



## Arlequin (27 Octobre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Imagine un peu, ton commentaire, ben je me tamponne le coquillart



tu ne devrais pas



Anonyme a dit:


> àmah, avec ce genre de remarque à la noix, on ne peut pas progresser ...



comme pour toute remarque/critique, il suffit de la comprendre
et comprendre, c'est apprendre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2013)

Et l'émotion dans tout ça ?

Personnellement, la photo d'Albert est pour moi une bonne photo ... le ciel "mouvementé", le chenal qui conduit le regard vers le lointain, les bateaux en attente du grand départ ... c'est une photo qui chez moi, soulève autant d'émotion que celle, techniquement parfaite, de jp.

A force de vouloir la perfection du détail, on en vient à oublier la spontanéité et l'émotion d'une prise de vue ... émotion qui, bien entendu, ne peut être partagée avec tout le monde, chacun ayant sa propre sensibilité.

Sur les quelques 8.000 photos de ma phototèque, j'estime avoir une cinquantaine de photos que JE trouve superbes (bien entendu, c'est subjectif !) ... Hier soir, j'ai examiné ces 50 photos dans le détail et, à ma grande déception, je n'en ai plus une que j'estime être "montrable" dans PVBP ... En fait, il y a toujours un petit truc qui cloche ... un truc un peu cramé, une patte qui dépasse rateau, un cadrage un peu approximatif etc... ... et le pire dans tout ça, c'est qu'en faisant abstraction de tous ces détails, l'émotion que je ressens est toujours présente...

Je ne suis ni photographe, ni amateur, ni même passionné ... j'essaie de retranscrire avec mes faibles possibilités, l'émotion ressentie devant un paysage, un objet, un regard et je ne veux absolument pas en arriver à "calculer" une image pour qu'elle corresponde à des critères bien précis ... 

Pour moi, "prendre" une photo, ce n'est pas paramétrer un ERP (là, j'ai déjà donné !:rateau, c'est donner vie à un instant d'émotion qui ne reviendra jamais ... c'est la raison pour laquelle je ne qualifierais jamais une photo, quelle qu'elle soit, de moche ... le tout c'est d'essayer de se mettre à la place de celui qui l'a prise ... et là, au vu de certains commentaires, ce n'est pas gagné !


----------



## Arlequin (27 Octobre 2013)

l'émotion ... je suis d'accord

comme ton gamin, ta gamine, qui est forcément le plus beau/la plus belle du monde :love:

sérieusement, je suis d'accord avec toi, dans l'ensemble.

Par contre non, je ne trouve pas qu'il faille se mettre dans la peau du gars qui a pris la photo. Non, le spectateur n'a pas d'"effort" à faire pour comprendre/apprécier. 

Il est transporté ou pas. 

et pis quand c'est moche, c'est moche 

Une photo qui "parle" peut se permettre des déficiences techniques.

L'inverse, par contre ... c'est un peu comme un film block buster hollywood machin qui en fout plein la vue, mais dont le scénar est à chier. Voilà, ça pète, mais le lendemain t'as oublié l'histoire.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> Par contre non, je ne trouve pas qu'il faille se mettre dans la peau du gars qui a pris la photo. Non, le spectateur n'a pas d'"effort" à faire pour comprendre/apprécier.
> Il est transporté ou pas.



Pas d'accord ... 

En voyant la fameuse photo de "la mouette qui regarde droit dans les yeux" (), je me suis dit au premier abord : "P..... quelle moche photo !" ... ensuite, j'ai examiné la photo avec plus d'attention et je me suis dit : "Ah ouais ...."

Si j'étais resté sur la première impression, c'est-à-dire sans faire l'effort de comprendre, je serais resté sur ma première impression, à savoir : "P..... quelle moche photo !" :love:


----------



## Romuald (27 Octobre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> et pis quand c'est moche, c'est moche


Non. Tu peux trouver moche ce que d'autres trouvent bien, et inversement. 





Arlequin a dit:


> Une photo qui "parle" peut se permettre des déficiences techniques.


Tout comme ce que certains considèrent comme une photo techniquement ratée est considérée par d'autres comme virtuose (cf les commentaires de Sir Deck et bugman au sujet de la mouette de Sarah Moon)

Tout ça pour dire que tous les gouts sont dans la nature, même si comme chacun sait 'il y a le bon gout et celui des autres'


----------



## Arlequin (27 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pas d'accord ...
> 
> En voyant la fameuse photo de "la mouette qui regarde droit dans les yeux" (), je me suis dit au premier abord : "P..... quelle moche photo !" ... ensuite, j'ai examiné la photo avec plus d'attention et je me suis dit : "Ah ouais ...."
> 
> Si j'étais resté sur la première impression, c'est-à-dire sans faire l'effort de comprendre, je serais resté sur ma première impression, à savoir : "P..... quelle moche photo !" :love:



tu parles de te mettre à la place du photographe, puis d'essayer de comprendre la photo ... ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose. 

moi, j'ai vu le regard de la mouette, ça m'a suffit 

tout cela est bien subjectif :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h11 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Non. Tu peux trouver moche ce que d'autres trouvent bien, et inversement.



bien sûr ! 

quand je dis "c'est moche", je ne peux parler que de MON ressenti

maintenant, quand la majorité est du même avis ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h13 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Tout comme ce que certains considèrent comme une photo techniquement ratée est considérée par d'autres comme virtuose



c'est un peu beaucoup ce que je viens de dire, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2013)

> Ton image ne montre rien en montrant tout.
> A l'inverse, celle de jpmiss ne montre rien mais montre tout.



Mais que montre-t-elle son image ?
Je ne vois rien de réellement marquant, du moins à mes yeux. 
Une telle photo, lors d'une vente, je n'y mettrais pas un centime pour l'acquérir.

Les gouts et les couleurs parlons en, c'est pareil que pour d'autres soi-disant productions artistiques, tout le monde ne peut pas être sensible aux mêmes oeuvres.

Je ne lui demande pas d'aimer ce que je poste, si j'ai relevé l'une ou l'autre production, c'est pour démontrer que personne ne peut plaire à tout le monde. Par contre une critique objective, constructive de sa part serait la bienvenue, peut-être fait-il partie de ces gens infaillibles à qui tout réussi, du moins dans ce domaine, cela ne veut pas dire qu'il faut descendre en flammes  tout ce qui ne lui convient pas.

En clair, le jour où le ton sera approprié, je me donnerai de la peine de suivre ses bons conseils, chose que je fais volontiers avec les conseils d'autres intervenants. 

Ce fil pourrait être un endroit plaisant, vous pourriez aider bien plus de gens que vous ne le pensez, des gens qui actuellement n'osent pas venir. Changez un peu!!


----------



## aCLR (27 Octobre 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> Tien, une ambassade de la cuisine



Exactement 

Je viens d'ajouter un sommaire à la suite du premier post de Côté cuisine


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2013)

Allez ! Je me sens bien "maso" aujourd'hui ...  ... J'en remets une petite ! :love:







ps : j'ai pris du recul quant à cette photo et il me vient à l'esprit que les reflets "bruns" repéré dans les vagues feraient penser à un gars qui s'est ch.... dessus dans la flotte !
​


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Octobre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Exactement
> 
> Je viens d'ajouter un sommaire à la suite du premier post de Côté cuisine



Beaucoup de tes liens pointent vers la même lune de jp ! :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (27 Octobre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Mais que montre-t-elle son image ?


La mer et le ciel et quelque chose d'indéfinissable*.

* J'ai des souvenirs d'une image en bord de mer, j'étais en hauteur (sur les Vaches noires à Villers-sur-Mer), c'était juste avant un grain. 
A un moment donné, il s'est mis à pleuvoir, mais juste un nuage suspendu sur la mer, un nuage de pluie.
J'ai armé l'appareil, mais je n'ai pas pris de photos.
J'ai simplement regardé, parce que le rideau de pluie rendait indéfinissable la séparation entre la mer et le ciel.
C'est ce que je ressens devant toutes les images de mer de Sugimoto et la photo de jpmiss.


----------



## Arlequin (27 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> les reflets "bruns" repéré dans les vagues feraient penser à un gars qui s'est ch.... dessus dans la flotte !​




ah non, ça ne me choque pas. Disons que c'est la Mer du Nord et pas la Méditerranée :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h58 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Mais que montre-t-elle son image ?
> Je ne vois rien de réellement marquant, du moins à mes yeux.
> Une telle photo, lors d'une vente, je n'y mettrais pas un centime pour l'acquérir.
> 
> ...



Albert ... Albert ... Albert

y'a pas de ton, y'a que tu texte et deux smiley's

relache la pression, respire

tu as reçu je pense suffisamment de réponses, de pistes, de liens, pour remettre en question ta production photographique, dans son ensemble, pour autant que cela t'intéresse. 

Bon dimanche​


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez ! Je me sens bien "maso" aujourd'hui ...  ... J'en remets une petite ! :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Là il y a d'évidence un problème de reproduction de l'original, surtout l'artefact jpeg qui donne du bruit et bousille le grain. Pour les couleurs l'image est un peu saturée mais l'original l'est peut-être aussi...


----------



## SirDeck (27 Octobre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Exactement
> 
> Je viens d'ajouter un sommaire à la suite du premier post de Côté cuisine



Ouf ! Tu t'es lancé dans un travail énorme 
L'arrêt de mobile-me à fait des ravages sur ce fil aussi 
J'ai bien tous les visuels, mais plus au bon endroit


----------



## aCLR (27 Octobre 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> Ouf ! Tu t'es lancé dans un travail énorme
> L'arrêt de mobile-me à fait des ravages sur ce fil aussi
> J'ai bien tous les visuels, mais plus au bon endroit



Oui, et comme me l'a fait remarquer Toum' j'ai foiré la plupart des liens.  
Dans l'url, je changeais juste le dernier nombre alors qu'il faut aussi changer celui d'avant.
Je corrige tout ça :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (27 Octobre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Oui, et comme me l'a fait remarquer Toum' j'ai foiré la plupart des liens.
> Dans l'url, je changeais juste le dernier nombre alors qu'il faut aussi changer celui d'avant.
> Je corrige tout ça :rateau:



niouuuuuube :bebe:


----------



## aCLR (27 Octobre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> niouuuuuube :bebe:



Surtout qu'il n'y a que celui d'avant qui compte vraiment :hein:

C'est corrigé donc normalement c'est tout bon !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2013)

C'est ce genre de photo qui m'inspire, merci pour vos conseils avisés


----------



## ergu (28 Octobre 2013)

En règle générale, j'aime beaucoup les nuages - du coup j'aime bien ta photo.
Pour une fois, elle me donne envie de la regarder un peu plus, elle me fait de l'oeil et du coup...

A mon goût, les nuages du bas sont bien plus intéressants que ceux du haut, ce qui entraîne un problème de proportion vu qu'il ne sont pas très présents et tout tassés en bas.

Et puis, ces nuages du bas très denses entraînent, là encore dans ma façon d'appréhender une photo, un problème de cadrage : le bord de la photo les "coupe" sans que cela corresponde à une césure du nuage lui même (le bord, une ombre, n'importe quoi qui le "finisse" qui donne une impression de verticalité en cohérence avec le bord de la photo)

Et il y a un tout petit bout de toit (un clocher ?) qui dépasse en bas à droite, on dirait une poussière, ce n'est pas très joli.

Bref, pour moi, pas mal mais sans plus.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2013)

Pourquoi la photo de momo me gène ?







Le machin avec sac à dos regarde loin à droite, on sait pas ce qu'il y a. Notre oeil part à gauche et rebondit sur la femme noyée dans un bokeh numérique très creux. On cherche un fond.
Puis l'oeil s'en va.


----------



## yvos (28 Octobre 2013)

Le Labo, the new place to post


----------



## collodion (29 Octobre 2013)

Les couleurs et l'ambiance sont là mais il est vrai qu'aucun des personnages ne nous regarde, on ne se sent pas concerné par la scène. C'est une bonne photo descriptive du costume de mort-vivant.


----------



## ergu (29 Octobre 2013)

Que le zombie ne me regarde pas, ça ne me dérange pas, au contraire - ça introduit une forme d'angoisse "pour l'instant tout va bien il ne m'a pas vu, mais s'il tourne la tête..."

Par contre, la dame floue à gauche me dérange - pas forcément parce qu'elle est floue mais parce qu'elle prend trop de place.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (29 Octobre 2013)

Dans la dernière image d'omnyplanet, il y a un point blanc sur fond noir omniprésent qui focalise le regard et un autre qui rompt la symétrie. 
Mais rien de bien grave.

L'intitulé du fil étant :


aCLR a dit:


> Comme son titre l'indique, nous voulons voir ici des images que vous aimeriez poster / accrocher sur PVPBP Les cimaises mais un détail vous en empêche.


Je mets celle-là et je vous laisse deviner lequel.


----------



## plovemax (29 Octobre 2013)

Ernest a dit:


> Pourquoi la photo de momo me gène ?
> 
> _photo_
> 
> ...



Marrant ça, moi j'ai plutôt la sensation de toujours revenir sur le zombi


----------



## Ubaye (29 Octobre 2013)

J'ai pas tout capté qu'est ce qu'il a dit le Monsieur de la 1ere page mais je vais essayer pour voir&#8230;





​
ça fait ça ?

Mer&#8230; je m'ai gourré, c'est pas là que je voulais la mettre. 'scusez M'sieurs Dames&#8230; Je vais là mettre où je voulais au début.
Mais qu'est ce que je suis boulet...


----------



## jugnin (29 Octobre 2013)

plovemax a dit:


> Marrant ça, moi j'ai plutôt la sensation de toujours revenir sur le zombi



Pareil, sauf que j'ai l'impression d'avoir un truc dans lil. C'est pour ça que j'aime rarement les éléments flous au premier plan, même quand le photographe veut les intégrer à la scène. C'est encore pire sur la photo d'avant, avec la mariée zombie coincée entre des épaules floues. A moins que j'aie raté un truc et que deux demi silhouettes donnent toute l'essence de l'image.

Ça donne l'impression que le mec s'est payé un zoom de ouf, du coup il se repose sur son matos. Nan franchement la profondeur de champs est bien gérée, les détails et le bokeh au poil t'as vu. Mais qu'il s'est affranchi de la contrainte de composer son image, vu qu'il a un zoom de ouf, il a plus besoin de bouger. Au pire si c'est vraiment trop moche il découpe en carré.

Bon j'dis ça de façon abrupte car je suis aigri, mais c'est l'idée, momo.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> C'est ce genre de photo qui m'inspire, merci pour vos conseils avisés



Moi aussi :love:
Pas de conseils  grrrrrrrr 
Elle est très bien comme ça 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h58 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Dès que j'aurai accès à mon Mac (il fonctionne, juste que ... ), je mettrais une dernière qui devrait te plaire, ainsi qu'à d'autres ... Ce qui me motive finalement depuis quelques temps, ce sont  les paysages, les conditions climatiques, rarement  les personnes
> 
> ===>



Telle quelle !
N'en déplaise à celui qui n'aime pas, ou à ceux qui n'aiment pas 
La montagne est majestueuse, et cela me plait.


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Octobre 2013)

Fautomanke a dit:


> Moi aussi :love:
> Pas de conseils  grrrrrrrr
> Elle est très bien comme ça
> 
> ...



Si tu te réfères à l'histoire de l'art, aux normes esthétiques, à l'histoire de la photographie, tu ne peux pas dire cela. 
Cette photo n'est pas réussie, elle est peut-être cependant très facilement et rapidement améliorée cf. plus haut.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2013)

Ou alors. Albert, c'est un Artiste.

Il dépasse les frontières du possible.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2013)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Si tu te réfères à l'histoire de l'art, aux normes esthétiques, à l'histoire de la photographie, tu ne peux pas dire cela.
> Cette photo n'est pas réussie, elle est peut-être cependant très facilement et rapidement améliorée cf. plus haut.



C'est quoi les normes  esthétiques ? Plutôt des normes académiques  
Des normes pour l'art ! :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:
C'est la dénégation même de l'art ! 

On aime ou ou n'aime pas, c'est tout &#8230;

C'est à l'artiste de s'exprimer, pas aux marchands du temple.

Et je ne crois pas qu'Albert-r prétende être un artiste.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h25 ----------




plovemax a dit:


> Marrant ça, moi j'ai plutôt la sensation de toujours revenir sur le zombi



Itou, itou.
J'aime beaucoup les zombies de momo :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (31 Octobre 2013)

Fautomanke a dit:


> C'est quoi les normes  esthétiques ? Plutôt des normes académiques
> Des normes pour l'art ! :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:
> C'est la dénégation même de l'art !
> 
> On aime ou ou n'aime pas, c'est tout



On dirait mon fils de 5 ans : j'aime/je n'aime pas


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2013)

Dendrimere a dit:


> On dirait mon fils de 5 ans : j'aime/je n'aime pas



Un peu court 

Je suis un grand enfant complètement immature   

Qui aime les impressionnistes  :love:

Qui n'aime pas les tableaux à l'unique couleur blanche, ou autre


----------



## SirDeck (31 Octobre 2013)

Fautomanke a dit:


> Un peu court



Oui, c'est un très bon résumé de ce que te reproche Dendrimere 
C'est le labo ici. Des arguments sont attendus :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (31 Octobre 2013)

C'est la *Fautomanke* d'arguments...


----------



## Ubaye (31 Octobre 2013)

Si je peux me permettre, je préfère la version recadrée que j'ai vu plus haut car:

- Trop d'herbe devant qui n'apporte rien
- Trop de ciel derrière qui ne rajoute aucune autre information que la purté des couleurs
- La branche en bas à gauche ne sert qu'à embrouiller la lisibilité de l'image
- Le grillage détonne un peu
- Les points forts ne sont pas occupés ce qui empêche l'image de dégager un sentiment de force
- Enfin un peu trop saturée pour mon goût, mais ce n'est qu'un goût.

Ça va ça comme arguments ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> Oui, c'est un très bon résumé de ce que te reproche Dendrimere
> C'est le labo ici. Des arguments sont attendus :mouais:



Faudrait savoir ! Moi je parle des deux photos d'Albert-r.
J'ai déjà dit que je les appréciai.
Ça gène quelqu'un ?
Je les aime parce qu'elles me parlent.
Elles n'ont pas été trafiquées, bricolées, retouchées.
Elles ont encore toute leur sincérité, leurs petits défauts.
Oui, elles sont imparfaites d'un point de vue strictement technique.
Et comme je connais bien les conditions de prises de vue en montagne, je les accepte telles quelles.

Ça suffit comme arguments ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2013)

Fautomanke a dit:


> Faudrait savoir ! Moi je parle des deux photos d'Albert-r.
> J'ai déjà dit que je les appréciai.
> Ça gène quelqu'un ?
> Je les aime parce qu'elles me parlent.
> ...



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi !


----------



## collodion (31 Octobre 2013)

L'histoire de l'art a surtout fabriqué l'image de l'artiste seul capable et légitime de ressentir.
A trop vouloir faire comme eux, on ne fait plus que les imiter. Chacun sa culture de l'image. 
L'arrogance pour les uns, le plaisir simple pour les autres.


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Octobre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> L'histoire de l'art a surtout fabriqué l'image de l'artiste seul capable et légitime de ressentir.
> A trop vouloir faire comme eux, on ne fait plus que les imiter. Chacun sa culture de l'image.
> L'arrogance pour les uns, le plaisir simple pour les autres.



Un peu de saine lecture pour éviter de dire n'importe quoi...



​


----------



## SirDeck (31 Octobre 2013)

Fautomanke a dit:


> Faudrait savoir ! Moi je parle des deux photos d'Albert-r.
> J'ai déjà dit que je les appréciai.
> Ça gène quelqu'un ?
> Je les aime parce qu'elles me parlent.
> ...



Il me semble que personne n'oblige personne à poster dans le Labo. Il me semble que beaucoup d'éléments concernaient la prise de vue (Point de vue ; cadrage ; profondeur de champs ; heure de la prise de vue ; etc.) ont été abordés. Mais la phase de laboratoire est sans aucun doute aussi importante depuis les débuts de la photographie (sans doute plus encore au tout début et de toute façon plus complexe en argentique). En numérique, il y a forcément développement du fichier brut de capteur. Soit c'est toi qui le fais et tu dois faire des choix, soit tu laisses le boîtier le faire et tu te reposes sur les choix des ingénieurs japonais. Ce que tu appelles "trafiquées, bricolées, retouchées" est alors fait dans le boîtier. Mais faut l'aider un ! Pour du paysage, il vaut mieux lui dire que c'est du paysage pour qu'il essaye d'équilibrer le ciel (s'il arrive à le repérer) avec le reste, qu'il ajuste les teintes et force l'accentuation


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> L'histoire de l'art a surtout fabriqué l'image de l'artiste seul capable et légitime de ressentir.
> A trop vouloir faire comme eux, on ne fait plus que les imiter. Chacun sa culture de l'image.
> L'arrogance pour les uns, le plaisir simple pour les autres.



 Bravo. À force de vouloir être Michel Ange, tout le monde se prend réellement pour lui  ou pour un autre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h05 ----------




SirDeck a dit:


> Il me semble que personne n'oblige personne à poster dans le Labo. Il me semble que beaucoup d'éléments concernaient la prise de vue (Point de vue ; cadrage ; profondeur de champs ; heure de la prise de vue ; etc.) ont été abordés. Mais la phase de laboratoire est sans aucun doute aussi importante depuis les débuts de la photographie (sans doute plus encore au tout début et de toute façon plus complexe en argentique). En numérique, il y a forcément développement du fichier brut de capteur. Soit c'est toi qui le fais et tu dois faire des choix, soit tu laisses le boîtier le faire et tu te reposes sur les choix des ingénieurs japonais. Ce que tu appelles "trafiquées, bricolées, retouchées" est alors fait dans le boîtier. Mais faut l'aider un ! Pour du paysage, il vaut mieux lui dire que c'est du paysage pour qu'il essaye d'équilibrer le ciel (s'il arrive à le repérer) avec le reste, qu'il ajuste les teintes et force l'accentuation



Hé voilà, nous y sommes !  :rateau: 

J'utilise mon boîtier APN comme je le sens, c'est-à-dire comme les circonstances de prises de me semblent me le dicter.
Mon sujet de prédilection est le paysage, surtout la montagne, et ce n'est pas facile tous les jours.
Je ne prétends pas être autre chose qu'un modeste photographe amateur, et j'entends bien le rester.
Je fais de la photo pour mon plaisir, ne donne de conseils à personne, et les sollicite en privé, le cas échéant.
Je ne donne pas de conseil, même si je suis sollicité, car "travaillant au feeling", je me fous de la technique,et ne saurai recommander "mes errances".
J'applique quelques règles techniques simples, et cela me suffit.
Je ne recherche pas à faire une "uvre d'art", mais à obtenir un "document".

Quant à la retouche, j'en fais très peu, le strict minimum, et ne cherche pas à travestir la réalité.
Comme la photo numérique ne coûte pas un rond, si le résultat original ne me plait pas je ne le retiens pas.
Pas de notion d'amortissement d'investissement SVP, je "me fais plaisir" et je ne "travaille" pas.
Je n'ai pas du tout a prétention d'atteindre le niveau de certains "exposants" que j'apprécie au plus haut point.

N'est-il pas possible de pratiquer la photo autrement qu'en étant un expert ?


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Novembre 2013)

Fautomanke a dit:


> N'est-il pas possible de pratiquer la photo autrement qu'en étant un expert ?



Bien sur si c'est possible, bien au contraire et heureusement même.
De même que j'aime utiliser mon scooter, je n'ai que faire de devenir le plus meilleur des motards sur une énorme moto....
Cependant, si certains viennent ici sur ce fil, c'est pour avoir des conseils et de critiques, des conseils qui viennent de pros, d'amateurs, de passionnés, de dilettantes, de débutants....Et pas que de photographes non plus....
On vient sur ce fil pour profiter des conseils des autres, par avancer dans sa pratique photographique, contrairement à ce que tu affirmes. Relis les conditions du fil définis par Aclr.

Je n'aime pas rentrer dans des considérations personnelles, mais relis ton dernier message, tu ne parles que de toi....je je je , je me, je me, je me.....qu'apportes tu aux autres ?

Revenons-en au principal, les photos !


----------



## SirDeck (1 Novembre 2013)

Fautomanke a dit:


> Je ne prétends pas être autre chose qu'un modeste photographe amateur, et j'entends bien le rester.
> Je fais de la photo pour mon plaisir, ne donne de conseils à personne, et les sollicite en privé, le cas échéant.
> Je ne donne pas de conseil, même si je suis sollicité, car "travaillant au feeling", je me fous de la technique,et ne saurai recommander "mes errances".
> J'applique quelques règles techniques simples, et cela me suffit.
> ...




Si. C'est la photo majoritaire. Et c'est très bien ainsi.
Mais que fais-tu dans le Labo si le Labo ne t'intéresse pas ? Et vraisemblablement il ne t'intéresse pas vu le nombre d'idées reçues que tu sors sur ce médium.

P.S. Amateur : qui aime. En général, on cherche à connaître ce que l'on aime.

:hein:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h53 ----------

Oups ! Dendrimere avait répondu, plus gentleman que moi


----------



## yvos (1 Novembre 2013)

En même temps, ça sent le double pseudo de quelqu'un qui a un problème avec portfolio depuis longtemps


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2013)

*@SirDeck*


> Si. C'est la photo majoritaire. Et c'est très bien ainsi.


*@Dendrimere*


> Bien sur si c'est possible, bien au contraire et heureusement même.



Hé bien, nous y voilà !    :love:
Vous voyez bien qu'on peut s'entendre

Contrairement à ce que l'un de vous deux a dit, le labo m'intéresse.
Ce que je n'aime pas dans le labo c'est le ton, qui n'a pas changé vraiment de celui des fils clos.
Ce ton péremptoire, trop souvent.

Ce qui m'intéresse, ce sont les commentaires, et non pas les conseils.

Au long de quelques posts, j'ai testé le système.
Je n'y participerai plus.
Mais je le lirai avec attention, et intérêt.


*@yvos*
Dommage, j'aime bien votre dernière publication.
À vrai dire, je ne sais pas si c'est une photo ou une peinture. Mais une curieuse beauté s'en dégage et me touche.
Pourtant quelque chose me dérange.
Ça n'a pas dû être facile de concilier un horizon penché et des personnages verticaux.
Ce qui me dérange, c'est de ne pas avoir de réponse à cette observation.
Hasard ? Intention ? Construction ?
C'est peut-être aussi pour cela que j'apprécie cette publication.


Ce sera donc don dernier avis.  

Bien entendu, je suis ouvert à tout MP


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2013)

Une dernière photo, à part le recadrage, que manque-t-il pour être un bon amateur à vos yeux





@ Pour info, j'ai été voir l'exposition au musée de l'Elysée, riche pour qui veut comprendre.
Mon passage sur ce fil touche à sa fin ...


----------



## aCLR (1 Novembre 2013)

Fautomanke a dit:


> Ce que je n'aime pas dans le labo c'est le ton, qui n'a pas changé vraiment de celui des fils clos.
> Ce ton péremptoire, trop souvent.



Tu sais, si ceux qui se donnent la peine de dispenser des conseils, voulaient vraiment prendre les néophytes de haut, ils ne perdraient pas leur temps à répondre. C'est bien parce qu'il y a d'un côté une demande et de l'autre une réponse que la communication s'établit.

Un commentaire peut être bien plus condescendant qu'un conseil !

Et le but de ce fil est d'améliorer sa pratique de la photo pas de révolutionner l'histoire de l'image


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Une dernière photo, à part le recadrage, que manque-t-il pour être un bon amateur à vos yeux



Un sujet bien exposé ?


----------



## yvos (1 Novembre 2013)

Fautomanke a dit:


> *@SirDeck*
> 
> *@Dendrimere*
> 
> ...




Tu vois bien qu'en essayant, tu peux aussi apporter quelque chose alors plutôt que de prendre le contrepieds complet dans un sujet où, après tout, les personnes qui postent _veulent_ un retour sur leur photo, pourquoi ne pas participer comme tu le fais à propos de ma photo ?  Cela contribuera d'ailleurs à aller vers un ton qui te conviendrait davantage.

A ce propos, il faut savoir que :
- les horizons et plus largement les _photosquipenchent_ sont ma marque de fabrique  ;
- qu'en l'espèce, l'horizon ne penche pas   le trait de l'eau sur la plage lui, semble pencher ;
- que cette situation est indemerdable, sauf à se décaler en se mettant parfaitement dans l'axe perpendiculaire par rapport à la ligne d'horizon ;
- que ce faisant, je n'aurais pas pu avoir les enfants tels qu'ils sont, l'un au bord, l'autre courant, de manière équilibrée (je ne recadre et utilise d'ailleurs toujours que des focales fixes) etc.
- que si elle postée dans l'autre fil, c'est parce que vois à peu près ce qui pêche mais j'ai décidé de passer outre   Par contre, le modérateur garde la faculté de la décrocher des cimaises si elles considérée comme trop mauvaise pour le sujet :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h24 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Une dernière photo, à part le recadrage, que manque-t-il pour être un bon amateur à vos yeux



Il y a sur ta photo l'effet flagrant du grand angle, avec ces verticales qui n'en sont plus sur les côtés, renforcé certainement par le fait que tu as de toute façons viser vers le haut.



Anonyme a dit:


> Mon passage sur ce fil touche à sa fin ...



C'est dommage


----------



## SirDeck (1 Novembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Il y a sur ta photo l'effet flagrant du grand angle, avec ces verticales qui n'en sont plus sur les côtés, renforcé certainement par le fait que tu as de toute façons viser vers le haut.



Si je puis me permettre :rateau:, Les verticales cessent d'être verticales dès lors que le plan film (capteur) n'est pas verticale . Le grand-angle peut amener des distorsions mais cela ne se présente pas de la même manière.
Pour obtenir une perspective "naturelle" (celle que l'on voit) encore appelée "perspective de peintre" il faut donc travailler à la bulle pour éviter tout plonger ou contre-plonger. Sil y a un horizon, il suffit de le mettre au centre. Pour cadrer comme on le souhaite (ex. Horizon pas au centre), il faut ensuite recadrer au tirage ou, si on est accro, décentrer le boîtier par rapport à l'objectif mais pour cela, il faut un objectif à décentrement :love:


----------



## yvos (1 Novembre 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> Si je puis me permettre :rateau:, Les verticales cessent d'être verticales dès lors que le plan film (capteur) n'est pas verticale . Le grand-angle peut amener des distorsions mais cela ne se présente pas de la même manière.
> Pour obtenir une perspective "naturelle" (celle que l'on voit) encore appelée "perspective de peintre" il faut donc travailler à la bulle pour éviter tout plonger ou contre-plonger. S&#8217;il y a un horizon, il suffit de le mettre au centre. Pour cadrer comme on le souhaite (ex. Horizon pas au centre), il faut ensuite recadrer au tirage ou, si on est accro, décentrer le boîtier par rapport à l'objectif&#8230; mais pour cela, il faut un objectif à décentrement :love:


Oui, tu as raison.
Si je puis me permettre :rateau:, contreplonger ne s'écrit pas comme ça.  et j'ai bien évoqué la contreplong_ée_, dans un langage très approximatif, certes.


_Mais on s'en contrefout _


----------



## SirDeck (1 Novembre 2013)

Il faut que je change de correcteur Pourtant j'ai la Rolls du domaine Il aimait bien avec un tiret 
D'un autre côté ça confirme ce qui est écrit dans mon profil de puis le premier jour


----------



## collodion (1 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Une dernière photo, à part le recadrage, que manque-t-il pour être un bon amateur à vos yeux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'exposition du sujet de la photo (le bâtiment) est bonne. Il faudrait pouvoir avoir le soleil (ici à droite) dans le dos... Si possible te déplacer sur la droite et prendre le bâtiment sous un autre angle ou attendre que le soleil se déplace encore. Pour la perspective du bâtiment, tu peux le redresser en post production. Sinon une longue focale permet de minimiser le défaut mais ça restera anecdotique.


----------



## momo-fr (1 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Une dernière photo, à part le recadrage, que manque-t-il pour être un bon amateur à vos yeux


Que manque-t-il ? A priori rien, après tout n'est qu'analyse, sensibilité et observation :

- La balance des blancs est-elle correcte ou n'a-t-elle pas une dominante ? Ça se voit dans les tons médiums et tout ce qui est proche de neutre (gris des murs, sols, etc), je l'ai sans doute un peu trop "réchauffée".

- Pour le grand angle c'est un classique avec un objectif qui ne coûte pas un bras (ou deux selon ton salaire), DxO redresse bien tout ça, moi je fais "à la main" dans Photoshop, loin des règles et plus pour le plaisir de trafiquer une image ou redonner un peu dassise à une image d'archi.

- La lumière est enterrée, normal vu la couverture nuageuse qui à un peu perturbé la cellule (sans doute pas assez focalisée), le rendu global reste un peu en dessous car la réduction web "amollie" le rendu des détails il faut un coup de macro/micro contraste ou un filtre passe-haut (Nik Software propose un très bon outil de netteté)

- Le sujet peut très être vu avec un panoramique (3 ou 4) images au 35/50 mm à main levée (techniquement pas bon mais suffisant), mais tu as là de quoi faire un tas de photos "graphiques", sujet rigolo genre "maison de Spirou" 




Après, tout cela n'est quinterprétation, reformulation, perception d'un réalité plus ou moins "tangible".


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> L'exposition du sujet de la photo (le bâtiment) est bonne. Il faudrait pouvoir avoir le soleil (ici à droite) dans le dos... Si possible te déplacer sur la droite et prendre le bâtiment sous un autre angle ou attendre que le soleil se déplace encore. Pour la perspective du bâtiment, tu peux le redresser en post production. Sinon une longue focale permet de minimiser le défaut mais ça restera anecdotique.



Merci pour tes conseils, faut savoir que les alentours du bâtiment ne permettent pas de le prendre sous un autre angle, de plus je ne dispose actuellement que d'un APN qui ouvre 22 x 25-550 ce qui ne permet pas la même approche qu'avec un 16-50 voir 16-70 ... quand à l'heure il était 10:15 et j'avais le soleil sud est derrière moi, d'où une partie des nuages un peu ... Post production, je n'utilise pas PS et consort.

Sinon, il me manque de voir une de tes productions, t'en penses quoi 



yvos a dit:


> Il y a sur ta photo l'effet flagrant du grand angle, avec ces verticales qui n'en sont plus sur les côtés, renforcé certainement par le fait que tu as de toute façons viser vers le haut.



En effet j'ai visé vers le haut, vu le manque de grand angle de l'APN (Nikon S9500) que je teste avant de passer à un réflex de la marque ou d'une autre. 

Pour que je change d'avis 





> C'est dommage


 j'attends de voir d'autres se lancer à nous présenter des photos, sur lesquelles ils ont des doutes, mais bon il faut croire que sur ce forum il n'y a que des cracks


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2013)

Permettez-moi de me présenter : je suis complètement incompétent en technique photographique. Par quoi j'entends, peut-être à tort, les procédés maîtrisés qui permettent de mettre en _évidence_ le ressenti d'un _sens_ au spectacle des _choses_. Technique de '_mise_en_lumière_', à défaut de laquelle la '_vérité_' reste dans le 'puits' : voilée par le corps de l'image visible. Rendre de manière '_éclatante_' le 'sens du spectacle', c'est-à-dire le 're-senti_primitif' qu'on en a - peut-être est-ce cela l'_art photographique_ en lequel je suis incompétent : cette technique '_épiphanique_' grâce à laquelle une photo devient 'parlante', c'est-à-dire transmet l'_éclat de vérité_ qu'on ressent dans ce qu'on voit. 

Je crains ici de verser dans l'abstraction, c'est-à-dire d'abuser de termes philosophiques, quand l'art cherche la lumière _dans_ le spectacle et pas _hors_ du spectacle. En guise d'auto-punition, je m'invite en simple tiers à la conversation entre *Albert* et *Momo* (que je salue tous teux). Grâce à l'intervention de *Momo*, j'ai l'impression d'un peu mieux saisir la _vérité_ des photos d'*Albert*. Les premiers plans me semblent toujours '_mis_en_perspective_de_fuite_' d'un lointain, ce qui les affecte d'une sorte de présentation 'diagonale', si je puis dire : comme cette dernière construction cylindrique si suggestive d'une espèce de '_Tour_de_Babel_' humaine inachevée 'en fuite', littéralement, d'un fond de ciel qui la transcende. Avec, dans la sombre nébulosité qui la couvre, quelque chose d'une menace - là où, dans la photo de montagne, les chalets du premier plan paraissent s'abriter au pied de la majesté qui les dépasse. La _sublimité_...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je crains ici de verser dans l'abstraction, c'est-à-dire d'abuser de termes philosophiques, quand l'art cherche la lumière _dans_ le spectacle et pas _hors_ du spectacle. En guise d'auto-punition, je m'invite en simple tiers à la conversation entre *Albert* et *Momo* (que je salue tous teux). Grâce à l'intervention de *Momo*, j'ai l'impression d'un peu mieux saisir la _vérité_ des photos d'*Albert*. Les premiers plans me semblent toujours '_mis_en_perspective_de_fuite_' d'un lointain, ce qui les affecte d'une sorte de présentation 'diagonale', si je puis dire : comme cette dernière construction cylindrique si suggestive d'une espèce de '_Tour_de_Babel_' humaine inachevée 'en fuite', littéralement, d'un fond de ciel qui la transcende. Avec, dans la sombre nébulosité qui la couvre, quelque chose d'une menace - là où, dans la photo de montagne, les chalets du premier plan paraissent s'abriter au pied de la majesté qui les dépasse. La _sublimité_...



Très intéressante ton approche.

Pour celles et ceux que ça pourrait intéresser, à part l'aquarium dans les étages inférieurs présentant la faune sous marine des alentours du Parc National de l'Archipel de la Cabrera, ce bâtiment contient également des fresques sur les civilisations méditerranéennes, les différentes religions et peuplades y sont bien représentées.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (2 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> @ Pour info, j'ai été voir l'exposition au musée de l'Elysée, riche pour qui veut comprendre.
> Mon passage sur ce fil touche à sa fin ...



Alors, Salgado ?



Anonyme a dit:


> Une dernière photo, à part le recadrage, que manque-t-il pour être un bon amateur à vos yeux







Image d'origine 







Fait un peu à l'arrache.
L'aspect minéral du bâtiment (pierre et verre) a été estompé pour un aspect tonal plus doux avec un ciel plus homogène.

Puisque c'est l'entrée, il faut voir le passage.
On ne sait pas si c'est une passerelle, s'il y a de l'eau et des requins...
Mettre en valeur le sujet dans son environnement.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2013)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Alors, Salgado ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sagaldo, un maitre, qui a su poser son regard au bon moment, et comme si souvent, les noirs et blancs sont et resteront toujours d'actualité.



> Puisque c'est l'entrée, il faut voir le passage.
> On ne sait pas si c'est une passerelle, s'il y a de l'eau et des requins...
> Mettre en valeur le sujet dans son environnement.



Ma photo, avec l'ambiance lumineuse est bien celle que j'ai captée. Le redressement j'en ai parlé avant, une vue prise depuis le toit de la maison voisine aurait donné une photographie plongeante sur le sujet avec vue sur l'entrée principale en sous-sol, donc en prime beaucoup moins de ciel menaçant qui lui soutient la  couleur des motifs du bâtiment. Avec PS on peut modifier ce que mon oeil à vu, est-ce cela qui plait aux gens, le mensonge photographique.

PS : il suffit d'aller par le lien pour se rendre compte que la photo présentée prise depuis un point plus bas coupe le ciel qui va donner au bâtiment son aspect majestueux


----------



## ranxerox (2 Novembre 2013)

il ne s'agit pas de mensonge Anonyme mais de subjectivité :
la vision est subjective... la couleur est subjective ... par définition la photo est subjective...


pour ma part c'est dommage que tu ne traites pas plus tes photos.
on dirait que tu les présente un peu brutes de décoffrage
et ce qui me saute aux yeux - en dehors du recadrage -
est que tu ne t'attardes pas plus à traiter la couleur
et à "casser" un peu ces dominantes...
qui ne correspondent certainement pas à ce que tu as vu
mais relève bien d'un réglage d'appareil (ouverture, asa etc...)...
ce qui arrive sur la plupart des photos et à beaucoup d'entre nous...
tu les réajusterais juste un peu...

je trouve ta précédente photo de nuages sympa...
mais c'est dommage que tu ai laissé la teinte dominante jaune verdâtre en l'état...

sur cette dernière cet éspèce de bleu/verdâtre devrait te sauter aux yeux...

mais croire que la photo brute correspond plus à la réalité de ce que tu as vu
que la même photo réajustée est fondamentalement naïf et faux mon chèr Anonyme ;-)

et pour reprendre l'exemple de salgado, il a toujours eu un tireur attitré
qui pouvait passer parfois plusieurs heures sur le traitement des noirs
et des contrastes en général... sous la direction des choix de salgado...
je ne sais pas ce que fait salgado maintenant à l'ére du numérique

il n'a en tout cas jamais présenté ses photos brutes
et elles ont toutes demandées plusieurs heures de traitement...

PS regorge d'outils permettant l'ajustement RVB... fais des essais...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> PS regorge d'outils permettant l'ajustement RVB... fais des essais...



Je remettrais _peut-être_ PS sur ma prochaine machine, l'actuelle ne peut pas recevoir plus de 4 Go, elle tourne bien si je n'ouvre pas plus de 3-4 applications en même temps qu'Aperture ...

Celle-ci en 16/9 qui est comme tu dis peu traitée, un peu brute de décoffrage m'a value des quolibets et des disco d'approbation, elle sort du même APN avec un ciel qui à mon avis donne du corp au reste


----------



## ranxerox (2 Novembre 2013)

peu importe le logiciel Anonyme...
je ne connais et n'utilise que PS...

là encore, chacun sa méthode, ses outils etc ...

;-)

tu as postée ta photo avant que j'ai fini de répondre...
et, à propos de cette dernière photo elle est prise en pleine lumière avec un beau soleil
ce sont les plus faciles à prendre et celles qui bien évidemment demandent le moins de traitement...

ça a toujours été le cas...

, -)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h53 ----------

il s'agit aussi un peu de chance, certaines photos demandent moins de traitement que d'autres, tu es le principal juge...

mais pour celles que j'ai cité plus haut ça devrait te sauter aux yeux ;-)

tu devrait le voir en comparant avec cette dernière photo...


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (2 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Avec PS on peut modifier ce que mon oeil à vu, est-ce cela qui plait aux gens, le mensonge photographique.


Ce n'est pas un mensonge, mais une interprétation.
L'oeil humain ne voit pas les choses de la même manière qu'un capteur.
Photographier, c'est interpréter le réel.
Le réel est toujours en mouvement, jamais fixe.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h10 ----------




ranxerox a dit:


> je ne sais pas ce que fait salgado maintenant à l'ére du numérique


Il en parle un peu ici.


----------



## SirDeck (2 Novembre 2013)

Au sujet de Salgado, c'est un des intérêts "techniques" de l'exposition en cours. Il a dû passer du moyen format argentique au 24X36 numérique pendant son travail (cela était suffisant pour toucher le niveau du moyen format argentique et le moyen format numérique reste un peu fragile). Celui qui ne sait pas quand cela s'est passé aura bien du mal à savoir à partir de quelle photo on passe de l'argentique au numérique pendant l'exposition. Un grand travail de tirage (argentique et numérique donc).
Le numérique peut plus. Il peut mimer l'argentique (l'exposition de Salgado le montre bien) ou aller explorer de nouvelles voies.


Pour ce qui est du Brut de décoffrage, cher Albert, non, ce n'est pas du brut de décoffrage que tu présentes. C'est le brut "tiré" dans le boîtier avec les réglages des ingénieurs Japonais. Ton tireur attitré est donc un groupe d'ingénieur Japonais. Il n'est pas mauvais, mais il ne faut pas s'attendre à une interprétation sur mesure.

Pour ce qui est du "réel". Photoshop permet de choisir de s'approcher du réel (en nature morte on a le modèle sous les yeux et on peut essayer de s'en approcher en postproduction en faisant des allers-retours entre l'écran et le sujet) ou d'aller ailleurs (se rapprocher de l'image subjective et totalement "trafiqué" par le cerveau dont ranxerox parle et qui est le plus intéressant pour moi qui ne suis pas dans le documentaire). Mais une chose est sûre, le boîtier et ses réglages d'ingénieur Japonais en est généralement loin.

On a vu un exemple typique de cela dans ta photo. Fait l'expérience : regarde en contre-plongée (@yvos : je préfère avec un tiret ) ou en plongée avec tes yeux et tu ne verras jamais une verticale qui cessera d'être vertical. Met ton il dans l'illeton du boîtier et refait la même chose en regardant les verticales se mettre à pencher. La photographie n'est pas une reproduction du réel. Elle retire beaucoup de choses et en modifie d'autres.


----------



## ranxerox (2 Novembre 2013)

même l'image dite "réel" dont tu parles est subjective...
à partir du moment où ta perception est de nature subjective
et la couleur elle-même n'est que perception...

(je ne saurais jamais si je vois la même chose que toi...)
*
je me moques ^^*


----------



## SirDeck (2 Novembre 2013)

C'est pourquoi j'ai mis réel entre guillemet la première fois. 
Déjà qu'il est difficile de faire comprendre qu'un appareil photo ne peut que s'approcher vaguement de ce que le système visuel humain construit
Mais si en plus on doit aborder le fait que ce que l'on croit voir est en fait une construction du système nerveux dont la part provenant du système sensoriel (bottom-up on dit en psycho cognitive) est bien moindre que celle en provenance du système nerveux lui-même (top-down on dit en psycho cognitive) à savoir la mémoire, la culture, mais aussi de systèmes "précâblés" pour construire de la couleur là où il ne peut pas y en avoir au niveau perceptif, pour faire des lignes, augmenter les contrastes, etc.


----------



## ranxerox (2 Novembre 2013)

je vois que je t'énerve, c'était le but 

sans rire, sir, on a vite tendance a oublier que la couleur n'est qu'une perception,
une vue de l'esprit...

c'est un des cur même du travail de soulages, mon peintre préféré ;-)


----


Anonyme je voulais te faire une petite suggestion à travers un essai de ce que tu pourrais faire
à propos de cette image que je trouve sympa
malheureusement un peu trop jaunâtre...

j'ai utilisé PS et l'outil niveaux...

mon but était juste de casser un peu cette dominante jaunâtre de photo mal tirée
et de garder l'esprit, la nature de ta photo ... pas d'en faire une autre ...

sachant que ce sont des nuages et que les interprétation de ce type de sujet "blanc" sont trés multiples et peuvent être reprise en variantes sans fin...

sachant que je suis un photographe amateur et fonctionne beaucoup plus de manière intuitive... à fortiori dans la couleur et dans le numérique...

à vrai dire je me mélange encore bcp entre les synthèse additive et soustractive...

ce n'est qu'un essai, une suggestion...

http://bricard.jean.free.fr/Photos/essai_Anonyme_nuages/Anonyme_nuages_etape_1.jpg
http://bricard.jean.free.fr/Photos/essai_Anonyme_nuages/Anonyme_nuages_etape_2.jpg
http://bricard.jean.free.fr/Photos/essai_Anonyme_nuages/Anonyme_nuages_etape_3.jpg
http://bricard.jean.free.fr/Photos/essai_Anonyme_nuages/Anonyme_nuages_etape_4.jpg
http://bricard.jean.free.fr/Photos/essai_Anonyme_nuages/Anonyme_nuages_etape_5.jpg
http://bricard.jean.free.fr/Photos/essai_Anonyme_nuages/Anonyme_nuages_etape_6.jpg
http://bricard.jean.free.fr/Photos/essai_Anonyme_nuages/Anonyme_nuages_etape_7.jpg
http://bricard.jean.free.fr/Photos/essai_Anonyme_nuages/Anonyme_nuages_etape_8.jpg
http://bricard.jean.free.fr/Photos/essai_Anonyme_nuages/Anonyme_nuages_etape_9.jpg
http://bricard.jean.free.fr/Photos/essai_Anonyme_nuages/Anonyme_nuages_etape_10.jpg
http://bricard.jean.free.fr/Photos/essai_Anonyme_nuages/Anonyme_nuages_etape_11.jpg

je te joins aussi ici un deuxième essai

http://bricard.jean.free.fr/Photos/essai_Anonyme_nuages/Anonyme_test_2.jpg


qui te montre bien que les interprétation sont multiples sans dénaturer la photo
et en restant juste...

, -)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2013)

*@ranxerox*

Merci pour tes suggestions, je trouve les essais avec les niveaux de bleu meilleurs, idem le dernier essai. 

Je viens de voir, qu'Aperture dispose de plus de niveaux de corrections que je ne le croyais, comme quoi ce logiciel m'étonnera toujours en bien.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2013)

Le problème mon cher Albert c'est qu'on a l'impression que tu ne cherche pas du tout à progresser.
Chaque fois q'une critique (même constructive) t'es adressé tu te réfugie derrière des arguments techniques fallacieux. Soit c'est l'appareil photo, soit c'est Aperture. Et tu continue à poster quasiment tous les jours depuis des mois des photos dans lesquelles on ne sent pas une once de progression faisant fi des conseils que certains ont eu la patience de t'exposer persuadé que tu es que c'est ton matériel (ou ton logiciel) qui est en défaut.
Mais ce n'est pas l'appareil photo qui fait la composition mais celui qui appuie sur le déclencheur pas plus que ce n'est Aperture qui choisi si la lumière est bonne. Et enfin ce n'est pas ton Mac qui décide d'envoyer une photo tous les jours quitte à ce que ce soit une photo avec les même défauts et insuffisances que les précédentes.
On peut faire de très bonnes photos avec un appareil moyen dès lors que la composition est bonne et la lumière intéressante et ce même en jpeg avec quasiment pas de post traitement car la qualité intrinsèque de l'image l'emportera sur une balance des blancs un peu à côté ou un contraste pas équilibré aux petit oignons.
De même qu'on peut parfaitement faire une photo merdique avec un reflex haut de gamme et qu'on aura beau la triturer avec Photoshop ou tout autre outil elle restera merdique. Alors il faudra savoir la mettre à la poubelle ou au moins ne pas la poster.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2013)

@jpmiss

C'est ton opinion.

Comme dit quelques posts avant, hier c'était mon dernier envoi sur le fil, en tout cas pour un sacré bout de temps. Je sais bien que le photographe y est pour quelque chose dans le résultat, amateur je suis, amateur averti je deviendrais. 

Merci à ceux qui m'ont aidé à progresser à mon rythme.


----------



## LeProf (3 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Une dernière photo, à part le recadrage, que manque-t-il pour être un bon amateur à vos yeux



Je ne suis qu'un amateur et pas forcément averti. Malgré tout, je rejoindrais dans ces propos jpmiss. Sur les anciens fils clos, certains s'évertuaient à poster pratiquement tous les jours une photos, à croire qu'ils étaient professionnels et passaient tout leur temps avec leur appareil, le doigt sur le déclencheur.
Pourtant, l'intérêt de certaines photos postées me semblaient.... nul (oui je sais, c'est très subjectif, les gouts et les couleurs, patati, patata).

Pourquoi je dis cela ? parce qu'autant certaines de tes photos peuvent avoir un intérêt, un sens.... autant d'autres n'en ont pas, comme cette dernière que tu as posté, et ceci bien sur de mon point de vue.

je m'explique: le bâtiment et son architecture peut avoir un certain intérêt, son contenu aussi.... mais est-ce cela que l'on va juger pour apprécier la photo ?

Non

On va regarder la photo dans son ensemble, et moi ce qui me gène c'est tout ce qui entoure ce bâtiment: 
à droite: le bâtiment en arrière plan, le parasol blanc et les transats sur le devant.
à gauche: le deuxième bâtiment qui est coupé dans la prise de vue.

En l'état, cette photo peut très bien alimenter un album de photo souvenirs.... et c'est tout.

Si le centre d'intérêt de la photo, ton sujet, est le bâtiment, pourquoi ne pas faire un cadrage très serré et ne garder que celui-ci dans la photo ? en enlevant tout ce qui le fait se fondre dans la masse....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Novembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> On peut faire de très bonnes photos avec un appareil moyen dès lors que la composition est bonne et la lumière intéressante et ce même en jpeg avec quasiment pas de post traitement car la qualité intrinsèque de l'image l'emportera sur une balance des blancs un peu à côté ou un contraste pas équilibré aux petit oignons.
> De même qu'on peut parfaitement faire une photo merdique avec un reflex haut de gamme et qu'on aura beau la triturer avec Photoshop ou tout autre outil elle restera merdique.



Je plussoie.


----------



## yvos (3 Novembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le problème mon cher Albert c'est qu'on a l'impression que tu ne cherche pas du tout à progresser.
> Chaque fois q'une critique (même constructive) t'es adressé tu te réfugie derrière des arguments techniques fallacieux. Soit c'est l'appareil photo, soit c'est Aperture. Et tu continue à poster quasiment tous les jours depuis des mois des photos dans lesquelles on ne sent pas une once de progression faisant fi des conseils que certains ont eu la patience de t'exposer persuadé que tu es que c'est ton matériel (ou ton logiciel) qui est en défaut.
> Mais ce n'est pas l'appareil photo qui fait la composition mais celui qui appuie sur le déclencheur pas plus que ce n'est Aperture qui choisi si la lumière est bonne. Et enfin ce n'est pas ton Mac qui décide d'envoyer une photo tous les jours quitte à ce que ce soit une photo avec les même défauts et insuffisances que les précédentes.
> On peut faire de très bonnes photos avec un appareil moyen dès lors que la composition est bonne et la lumière intéressante et ce même en jpeg avec quasiment pas de post traitement car la qualité intrinsèque de l'image l'emportera sur une balance des blancs un peu à côté ou un contraste pas équilibré aux petit oignons.
> De même qu'on peut parfaitement faire une photo merdique avec un reflex haut de gamme et qu'on aura beau la triturer avec Photoshop ou tout autre outil elle restera merdique. Alors il faudra savoir la mettre à la poubelle ou au moins ne pas la poster.



C'etait déjà le cas dans ce fil, qui avait la même vocation, avec xondousan avant qu'il ne devienne Albert-r

Albert, oublie toute justification liée au logiciel ou au matériel (puisque désormais tu dis qu'il est temps de passer au reflex)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Albert, oublie toute justification liée au logiciel ou au matériel (puisque désormais tu dis qu'il est temps de passer au reflex)



Parfois j'ai l'impression que tout ce qui touche à la photo, c'est un peu du chinois pour moi, quand ça me plait enfin ça soulève quand même un vague de commentaires, certains m'apportent un réel plus pour progresser, ici je poste (postais) comme d'autres des photos pour recevoir cette aide, même si aux yeux de certains cela ne semble pas être le cas.

Entre deux, il m'arrive d'avoir l'oeil pour obtenir un bon résultat, et ce ne sera pas la fait d'avoir un réflex qui va changer la donne, ni la faute au logiciel. Certains appareils avec un bon capteur et un objectif adapté permettent d'avoir un résultat différent.

Preuve à l'appui


----------



## collodion (3 Novembre 2013)

J'ai pas vu de conseils qui lui permettent de réellement progresser plutôt des discours d'auto justification. 
Je conseille à n'importe qui d'aller faire un stage chez un professionnel et d'oublier tous les commentaires de ces pages. Il y a aussi plein d'autres endroits ou poster des photographies sans être reçu de cette manière.


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Novembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> J'ai pas vu de conseils qui lui permettent de réellement progresser plutôt des discours d'auto justification.
> Je conseille à n'importe qui d'aller faire un stage chez un professionnel et d'oublier tous les commentaires de ces pages. Il y a aussi plein d'autres endroits ou poster des photographies sans être reçu de cette manière.



Je plussoie, allez dépenser votre argent dans des stages...
Excellent conseil


----------



## Arlequin (3 Novembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> J'ai pas vu de conseils qui lui permettent de réellement progresser plutôt des discours d'auto justification.
> Je conseille à n'importe qui d'aller faire un stage chez un professionnel et d'oublier tous les commentaires de ces pages. Il y a aussi plein d'autres endroits ou poster des photographies sans être reçu de cette manière.



je plussoie
Va poster ailleurs
excellente idée


----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Il y a aussi plein d'autres endroits ou poster des photographies sans être reçu de cette manière.


Vaut'il mieux un forum où tout le monde il est beau tout le monde il est gentil et où on s'exclame devant des photos sans intérêt pour ne pas froisser le posteur (j'en connais au moins un) ou un forum où les imperfections des photos sont pointées même de façon abrupte?
En ce qui concerne la motivation à progresser j'ai ma petite idée.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2013)

Développe un peu ... 





> En ce qui concerne la motivation à progresser j'ai ma petite idée.



Et tu trouves que ça fait avancer le topo 





> (j'en connais au moins un) ou un forum où les imperfections des photos sont pointées même de façon abrupte?



En plus t'as le droit de commenter ma photo mise sur Flickr  à moins que cette photo ne suscite aucun commentaire, ce qui serait étonnant.

Quand à dépenser pour un cours, je ne crois pas que ça puisse m'apporter quoi que ce soit, tant que ma vision ne change pas, j'ai toujours été incapable de dessiner correctement une rose, un cours ne va pas me donner le plus me permettant de capter ce que je ne vois pas, ou mieux ce que je ne comprends pas.


----------



## collodion (3 Novembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Vaut'il mieux un forum où tout le monde il est beau tout le monde il est gentil et où on s'exclame devant des photos sans intérêt pour ne pas froisser le posteur (j'en connais au moins un) ou un forum où les imperfections des photos sont pointées même de façon abrupte?
> En ce qui concerne la motivation à progresser j'ai ma petite idée.



C'est juste un forum informatique. Oui il y a des galeries ou Albert sera mieux reçu voire inaperçu ou ignoré. Je conseille aux amateurs de ne plus se sentir obligé d'être des occasions bénis pour les autres de montrer de manière arbitraire qu'ils sont les chefs.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Novembre 2013)

Albert-r,

Il y a des règles élémentaires de composition à connaître pour prendre une bonne photo. Elles sont compréhensibles par le commun des mortels.

Certes, maîtriser ces règles ne fait pas tout mais c'est un bon début.

Et encore une fois, elles ne sont vraiment pas compliquées à assimiler.

Tu peux les apprendre par le biais de stages ou en lisant des revues spécialisées (perso, j'ai beaucoup appris en lisant Chasseur d'Images).


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> C'est juste un forum informatique. Oui il y a des galeries ou Albert sera mieux reçu voire inaperçu ou ignoré. Je conseille aux amateurs de ne plus se sentir obligé d'être des occasions bénis pour les autres de montrer de manière arbitraire qu'ils sont les chefs.



Putain mais FERME TA GUEULE !
C'est toi qui instaure une ambiance de merde avec tes réflexions bidons. 
Tu ne mesures pas la qualité des conseils donnés ici par certaines personnes.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Novembre 2013)

Ernest a dit:


> Putain mais FERME TA GUEULE !.



Que voilà une réaction digne et mesurée .... Surtout pour un modérateur !


----------



## collodion (3 Novembre 2013)

Je pensais pas avoir un exemple aussi flagrant de l'arbitraire des chefs de manière aussi rapide


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Je pensais pas avoir un exemple aussi flagrant de l'arbitraire des chefs de manière aussi rapide



Tu n'as RIEN fait pour t'intégrer sur ce forum, papi. Tu chouines depuis 3 ans.
Ton jeu est malsain.
Au lieu de laisser ce fil évoluer et amener doucement des débutants à faire des propositions photos, tu piailles comme une poule la même rengaine depuis 3 ans. Putain 3 ans.
T'as pas autre chose à foutre ? 
Une vie par exemple ? 

Je ne suis plus modérateur. Si je l'étais encore, tu serais bannis de cette section.


----------



## collodion (3 Novembre 2013)

Il est déconseillé de poster le ventre vide et les pupilles trop dilatées. Si mes arguments te touchent c'est que j'ai visé juste. L'agression n'est qu'une façon de masquer les manques de ton argumentation. Commences déjà par appliquer à toi même ce que tu croies me reprocher.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h02 ----------

L'idée de ce fil est venue d'une de mes propositions, j'avertis juste les contributeurs que je ne cautionne pas la tournure qu'il a pris avec l'exemple d'Albert. Maintenant vous en faites bien ce que voulez


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2013)

J'ai pas le temps pour tes conneries.
Bonne branlette, mec.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Novembre 2013)

Ernest a dit:


> Tu n'as RIEN fait pour t'intégrer sur ce forum, papi. Tu chouines depuis 3 ans.



Loin de moi l'idée de "défendre" ou de prendre parti pour collodion ... mais ce qui me gêne dans ton post, c'est la connotation désagréable du mot "papi" qui émane de l'ensemble de ta prose !

Hé oui, on n'est plus de toute première jeunesse rateau, mais si on vient ici, ce n'est pas pour se faire remonter les bretelles par un blanc-bec susceptible qui vient de pisser dans son lange et qui est incapable de se torcher le cul tout seul ...  - en fait, j'emploie le même ton que ta première phrase ... comme tu vois, c'est très agréable à entendre (enfin ! à lire !).

Je suppose que le bouton "ignorer" doit encore exister ... alors, prends le temps de faire un tri sur l'âge des intervenants et ignore tous ceux qui dépassent ... hmmm je dirais 60 ans pour faire large !

En attendant, si tu es à court de papier toilette, utilise ton ego ... il sera amplement suffisant que pour te torcher !:love:

En attendant, mouche-toi le nez et dis bonjour à la dame !

ps : ça fait du bien !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2013)

Ernest a dit:


> Tu n'as RIEN fait pour t'intégrer sur ce forum, papi. Tu chouines depuis 3 ans.
> Ton jeu est malsain.
> Au lieu de laisser ce fil évoluer et amener doucement des débutants à faire des propositions photos, tu piailles comme une poule la même rengaine depuis 3 ans. Putain 3 ans.
> T'as pas autre chose à foutre ?
> ...



Plus modérateur ? Alors pourquoi cette ostentation encore verte ?

Plus modérateur ? D'accord. Mais sans doute un peu taliban ou ayatollah sur les bords, hein ?

Allez, salut, et au plaisir de ne plus te revoir.

Peux toujours chercher à me faire bannir , j'ai pris les devants. Je suis déjà parti.

Ouais, j's'rai pas resté longtemps dans ce système aux relents un chaouia totalitaire. On se croirait dans une secte des seuls initiés à la vérité 

Bye, bye


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2013)

Ca n'a rien à voir avec l'âge, lebowsky.
Ce sobriquet répondait à un coup de boule de collodion.


----------



## collodion (3 Novembre 2013)

Ernest a dit:


> Ca n'a rien à voir avec l'âge, lebowsky.
> Ce sobriquet répondait à un coup de boule de collodion.



Alors fallait me répondre par un coup de boule ou par MP.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Novembre 2013)

... Alors, boulez-vous dans tous les sens !!!!!


----------



## collodion (3 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Alors, boulez-vous dans tous les sens !!!!!



Gardons nos ébats privés, je suis d'accord


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Novembre 2013)

... Et voilà ! Merci à tous ! ...

Mon petit-fils vient de rentrer à la maison en gueulant : "Salut Papy !" ... et, réflexe malheureux, je viens de lui mettre une baffe !!!!!

:love: ... that's all folk !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mon petit-fils vient de rentrer à la maison en gueulant : "Salut Papy !" ... et, réflexe malheureux, je viens de lui mettre une baffe !!!!!



Fais lui un bisou, explique lui que c'est à cause de certaines lectures que ta main à dérapé :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Novembre 2013)

... Pauvre aCLR ... le ménage du lundi matin à l'aube va être difficile !:love: ... ça risque de torchonner sec !:rateau:


----------



## yvos (3 Novembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> [/COLOR]L'idée de ce fil est venue d'une de mes propositions,



Ce fil existait déjà sous une forme différente. Je te rassure, tu n'as rien inventé et rien ne t'appartient.


----------



## collodion (3 Novembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Je te rassure, tu n'as rien inventé et rien ne t'appartient.



Ah si si ma vie, mes sentiments et mes opinions et c'est déjà pas mal !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Ah si si ma vie, mes sentiments et mes opinions et c'est déjà pas mal !



C'est un hors sujet ... non !!
Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## collodion (3 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> C'est un hors sujet ... non !!
> Qu'en penses-tu ?



Je pense qu'on jour sur les mots, ce fil a été mis en route SUITE à une proposition que j'ai exprimé. Que ce ne soit pas original ne change rien à l'affaire. Et la suite qu'il prendra, je m'en tape.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Je pense qu'on jour sur les mots, ce fil a été mis en route SUITE à une proposition que j'ai exprimé. Que ce ne soit pas original ne change rien à l'affaire.



Et tu penses être le seul à avoir fait une proposition dans ce sens, non mais des fois :rose:


----------



## collodion (3 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Et tu penses être le seul à avoir fait une proposition dans ce sens, non mais des fois :rose:



Si elle correspondait à un besoin, c'est bien pour ça qu'il a été mis en place...


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Novembre 2013)

Mais ils vont se calmer les pépères et les morveux... 
Tenez, voilà un os à ronger. Fut un autre temps je l'aurais posté dans PVPBP, mais dans les cimaises... 
Pour ça ma première question serait : me plaît-elle suffisamment pour en faire un tirage et planter un clou pour l'exposer chez moi ? :style:
Sur celle-ci y a comme quelque chose qui manque, non ?





​


----------



## Romuald (3 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Et tu penses être le seul à avoir fait une proposition dans ce sens, non mais des fois :rose:


Nan, il pense que ça lui donne le droit de venir y chouiner© à donf.

Pitain de brol, la scission de PVPBP en labo et cimaises avait bien démarré, chacun donnait des conseils, en demandait ou en recevait, tout ça dans une bonne ambiance, et maintenant c'est parti en vrille à cause d'un susceptible qui veut de toutes façons avoir le dernier mot.

Faiche, mUrde ! 

Je vais acheter des actions Mr Propre®, aCLR va devoir user des serpillères en nombre avec ces conneries.


Edit
@Toum (de mon point de vue de même pas amateur)
- Les planches sont trop centrées, le triangle de sable sombre faisant naturellement glisser le regard de gauche à droite, de même que les traces de pas (qui pour moi s'éloignent des planches et non y mènent).
- Elles sont trop saturées par rapport au reste
- J'aurai ajouté du contraste dans les nuages blancs pour les détacher du ciel (un peu comme faisait E. Boudin dans ses peintures)


----------



## yvos (3 Novembre 2013)

Toumaï : quel est le sujet de la photo?


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Novembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Toumaï : quel est le sujet de la photo?



Purement graphique, deux objets colorés dans un univers minéral.
De mon point de vue il manque de l'humain que les traces de pas ne compensent pas.
Le proprio des 2 planches était parti au briefing d'une compète.


----------



## ranxerox (3 Novembre 2013)

@toum : spontanément comme ça je te dirais qu'il y a un problème avec ta ligne d'horizon,
ni franchement au milieu, ni franchement au 2/3-1/3 ou autre... je trouve qu'il y a une hésitation là...

pour continuer on dirait que t'es senti obligé d'avoir les planches en entier ce qui parasite encore ton cadrage...

bref, il y a trop d'hésitation dans ta construction et en premier lieu elle mériterait, selon moi, un recadrage...

et pour rejoindre romuald je te dirais que ce type de photo mériterait aussi un tirage particulier... les tons trop "réels" ne conviennent pas tellement à cette photo plus destinée à la rêvasserie, l'évasion etc ... (pê orienter plus les couleurs vers des tons plus pastels ? par ex...)


----------



## Scalounet (3 Novembre 2013)

J'aurais ajouté... un peu de vent (ben oui, on le voit pas sur la photo) et j'aurais ramené la flotte près des planches parce que dans le cas présent, ils vont se faire chier pour aller la rejoindre ! 


ps: ça y est, tout le monde s'est calmé ?


----------



## yvos (3 Novembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Purement graphique, deux objets colorés dans un univers minéral.
> De mon point de vue il manque de l'humain que les traces de pas ne compensent pas.
> Le proprio des 2 planches était parti au briefing d'une compète.



Je n'avais même pas vu les traces de pas  

Je pose la question parce qu'on a l'impression que tu as voulu remplir ton cadre au maximum sans bien savoir ce que tu comptais en faire vraiment. Ce faisant, tu sacrifies un peu tout, je trouve. Le ciel ne présente pas un intérêt particulier, les planches...et bien...il faut aimer les planches, (enfin les parkings à planches), 

Le côté graphique, la couleur dans un univers minéral, fonctionne moyennement. Hormis le problème de lumière, les planches sont trop affublées de signes, trop chargées et le contraste que tu évoques s'évanouit. L'oeil se perd à trouver la marque de la planche 

Bref, pour moi, cela ne fonctionne pas


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Novembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Bref, pour moi, cela ne fonctionne pas



Ouais, bien vu c'est bien pour ça que je poste ici. Concernant les couleurs du matos, j'ai volontairement laissé son côté flashy, je n'ai pas voulu "glamouriser" en atténuant.
Pour le ciel, à une minute près j'ai raté mon coup, un grain et un super éclairage.
Pour info, photo prise aujourd'hui à 9h. Fésépabo...
Pour la mise à l'eau c'était moins loin dans mon dos


----------



## ergu (3 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Pour que je change d'avis  j'attends de voir d'autres se lancer à nous présenter des photos, sur lesquelles ils ont des doutes, mais bon il faut croire que sur ce forum il n'y a que des cracks



Mon cher Albert, si je n'ai pas encore posté ici, ce n'est en rien parce que je me considère comme un crack en photo, c'est juste parce que je ne fais pas tant de photo que ça et parce que, dans le tas, je n'en ai pas encore trouvé une que j'ai vraiment envie de montrer.

Je ne pense pas être le seul dans ce cas.

Mais je rentre de vacances, j'en ai fait plein, promu : si tu veux critiquer en retour, tu vas bientôt pouvoir.


----------



## momo-fr (3 Novembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Sur celle-ci y a comme quelque chose qui manque, non ?​


J'ai un gros défaut, dès que des lignes de forces habitent une image j'aime bien jouer avec&#8230; et au carré c'est plus facile.

J'ai fait le ménage car les cailloux/galets blancs polluent pas mal le sable, remonté la vibrance, fermé en close-up, modifié le dessin général avec un passe-haut et un micro-contraste, pour le ciel c'est une seconde version re-densifié mixée avec l'original déjà traité.







​


----------



## Romuald (3 Novembre 2013)

Momo avoue, t'as lu mon post avant de triturer la photo de Toum !


----------



## yvos (3 Novembre 2013)

Trop d'accentuation, ça pique les yeux


----------



## momo-fr (3 Novembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Momo avoue, t'as lu mon post avant de triturer la photo de Toum !


Je viens de le lire effectivement !   

@Yvos, ça pique certes mais on regarde ça avec des lunettes de soleil normalement


----------



## ergu (4 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mon petit-fils vient de rentrer à la maison en gueulant : "Salut Papy !" ... et, réflexe malheureux, je viens de lui mettre une baffe !!!!!



Oui mais si la baffe était droite, correctement cadrée, bien éclairée et avec une balance des blancs correcte, ça va.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Oui mais si la baffe était droite, correctement cadrée, bien éclairée et avec une balance des blancs correcte, ça va.



 ... Mais j'ai offert un bokeh de fleurs à ma belle fille pour me faire pardonner ! :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Novembre 2013)

La photo de nuit est un art que je ne maîtrise pas du tout.

Aussi je sollicite vos conseils (choix de l'ouverture,&#8230 pour progresser en ce domaine sur le rendu des photos de nuit car à l'heure actuelle ce que j'obtiens de mieux est ceci :





Merci d'avance.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Novembre 2013)

ça t'ennuierait de poster en 800 pixels de large, parce que là c'est pas à cause de la nuit qu'on n'y voit rien


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Mon cher Albert, si je n'ai pas encore posté ici, ce n'est en rien parce que je me considère comme un crack en photo.
> 
> Mais je rentre de vacances, j'en ai fait plein, promu : si tu veux critiquer en retour, tu vas bientôt pouvoir.



Mon cher Ergu, ça fait drôle ces Mon cher ... t'es pas visé

Excuse moi, mais je ne vais pas critiquer une photo, ni sur ce fil, ni ailleurs. C'est simple, si une photo me plait son auteur est récompensé par un disco 

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, je ne mettrais pas un centime dans l'achat de certaines photos exposées sur le forum, même si leurs auteurs sont persuadés d'avoir fait un shooting du tonnerre. 

Après tout, chacun est libre de s'extasier sur son résultat, les artistes le savent bien, on ne peut pas plaire à tout le monde, il suffit de lire les critiques


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Après tout, chacun est libre de s'extasier sur son résultat, les artistes le savent bien, on ne peut pas plaire à tout le monde, il suffit de lire les critiques



Mais tout le monde n'est pas artiste, sinon n'importe quel peintre en bâtiment se prétendrait artiste parce qu'il sait tenir un pinceau.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Novembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> ça t'ennuierait de poster en 800 pixels de large, parce que là c'est pas à cause de la nuit qu'on n'y voit rien



Corrigé.


----------



## ergu (4 Novembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> L'idée de ce fil est venue d'une de mes propositions, j'avertis juste les contributeurs que je ne cautionne pas la tournure qu'il a pris avec l'exemple d'Albert.



Hé, hé, hé.
Nan, franchement, merci, j'ai beaucoup rit en lisant ça.
C'est énorme.
Enorme.

(Ceci dit, j'étais persuadé que l'idée de scinder PVPBP en deux venait de moi, comme quoi, chacun se voit le nombril à midi, à quatorze heures et quand ça lui chante)


----------



## onmyplanet (4 Novembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> La photo de nuit est un art que je ne maîtrise pas du tout.
> 
> Aussi je sollicite vos conseils (choix de l'ouverture,) pour progresser en ce domaine sur le rendu des photos de nuit car à l'heure actuelle ce que j'obtiens de mieux est ceci :
> 
> ...



Cela dépend de quel type de rendu tu veux au final. 
Si le sujet de ta photo est le bâtiment ( ce que je pense ), j'aurai fermé beaucoup plus et rallongé le temps d'exposition. 
Pour des lumières en étoiles, moi je fais genre f/18 à f/22 pour 8 à 10 secondes d'expo. Après cela peut varier en fonction de l'éclairage. Trépied obligatoire.


----------



## momo-fr (4 Novembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> La photo de nuit est un art que je ne maîtrise pas du tout.
> Aussi je sollicite vos conseils (choix de l'ouverture,) pour progresser en ce domaine sur le rendu des photos de nuit car à l'heure actuelle ce que j'obtiens de mieux est ceci :


Pour un rendu classique un pied reste nécessaire, iso 400 maxi et pose plus ou moins longue 4 à 10 secondes, les meilleurs rendus en iso100 avec filtre gris et pose de 30 secondes à 1 minute, là ça "claque" direct.

En plus si il y a du monde ou du passage sur place tout est vide sur ta photo. 












Le plus difficile c'est de déterminer la prise de lumière selon les sources qui tu as devant toi.
​


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2013)

Pour moi les photos de nuit ne doivent pas être prises de nuit!
Le meilleur rendu est obtenu pendant la brève durée de l'heure bleue.
Ca permet d'avoir un beau ciel bleu très dense mais pas noir et vide. En plus la lueur résiduelle du ciel équilibre bien l'éclairage artificiel des monuments qui si non on tendance à cramer.
Quelques liens sur l'heure bleue pour mieux en comprendre le principe et l&#8217;intérêt:
Photographier à l'heure bleue ou comment sublimez un paysage | Yannick Genty - photographe professionnel de mariage en haute Loire
http://www.yannickcharifou.com/comment-photographier-lheure-bleue/
Tutoriel photo de nuit


----------



## momo-fr (4 Novembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Pour moi les photos de nuit ne doivent pas être prises de nuit!*
> Le meilleur rendu est obtenu pendant la brève durée de l'heure bleue.
> Ca permet d'avoir un beau ciel bleu très dense mais pas noir et vide. En plus la lueur résiduelle du ciel équilibre bien l'éclairage artificiel des monuments qui si non on tendance à cramer.


Arf, je me disais aussi, ça c'est la photo de nuit *pour carte postale*, la photo de nuit&#8230; c'est la nuit, après c'est autre chose&#8230; tu n'aimes pas le ciel noir profond de la nuit JP ? :rateau:   

Tu te couches pas avec les poules quand même ?


----------



## yvos (4 Novembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> Je me disais aussi, ça c'est la photo de nuit pour carte postale, la photo de nuit c'est la nuit, après c'est autre chose tu n'aimes pas le ciel noir profond de la nuit JP ? :rateau:
> 
> Tu te couches pas avec les poules quand même ?



Cela n'empêche pas de conseiller une heure qui a des chances de donner de meilleurs résultats. Cela permet d'ailleurs d'éviter les magnifiques halos orangés de la lumière urbaine


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> Arf, je me disais aussi, ça c'est la photo de nuit *pour carte postale*, la photo de nuit&#8230; c'est la nuit, après c'est autre chose&#8230; tu n'aimes pas le ciel noir profond de la nuit JP ? :rateau:
> 
> Tu te couches pas avec les poules quand même ?


En effet je n'aime pas les ciels noirs et vides surtout quand il y'a des éclairages artificiels violents qui brulent certaines parties de la photo pendant que d'autres sont dans le noir.
Je n'aime le ciel noir que si il me permet de capturer les étoiles qu'il contient ce qui n'est pas facile (mais pas impossible) en milieux urbain.
On peut d'ailleurs avoir un ciel bleu avec des étoiles dedans et un paysage bien exposé si on se sert de la lumière de la lune et qu'on pose suffisamment longtemps.
Voir par exemple cette galerie de photos de nuit magnifiques.
D'autre part, je ne vois pas ce qu'il à de péjoratif à faire des photos "pour cartes postales". Certaines cartes postales sont très réussies et pas mal de gens feraient bien de s'en inspirer.

Pour le plaisir encore quelques photos de paysages éclairés par la lune:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lakemans/9567191572/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/funkenclimb/3110351696/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/75279389@N00/8268336629/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jpn/8658061080/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/markpayton/8433916355/


----------



## aCLR (4 Novembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> C'est juste un forum informatique. Oui il y a des galeries ou Albert sera mieux reçu voire inaperçu ou ignoré. Je conseille aux amateurs de ne plus se sentir obligé d'être des occasions bénis pour les autres de montrer de manière arbitraire qu'ils sont les chefs.



Oui, c'est juste un forum informatique mais comme le dis Ernest



Ernest a dit:


> Tu ne mesures pas la qualité des conseils donnés ici par certaines personnes.



Tu t'arroges la paternité de ce fil seulement comme le dis Ernest



Ernest a dit:


> C'est toi qui instaure une ambiance de merde avec tes réflexions bidons.




Je te conseille donc de ne plus te sentir obligé d'intervenir sur ce fil.





Albert montre un désir d'apprendre en partageant ses images ici plutôt dans sur l'autre pvpbp. J'en connais d'autres qui ne se donnent pas cette peine et pensent que parce qu'ils sont des cracks dans quelques disciplines sportives, il en va de même pour leur talent photographique. Mais l'égo ne fait pas tout.



jogary a dit:


>


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Novembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pour moi les photos de nuit ne doivent pas être prises de nuit!
> Le meilleur rendu est obtenu pendant la brève durée de l'heure bleue.
> Ca permet d'avoir un beau ciel bleu très dense mais pas noir et vide. En plus la lueur résiduelle du ciel équilibre bien l'éclairage artificiel des monuments qui si non on tendance à cramer.
> Quelques liens sur l'heure bleue pour mieux en comprendre le principe et lintérêt:
> ...



Merci pour ces infos. 



momo-fr a dit:


> Arf, je me disais aussi, ça c'est la photo de nuit *pour carte postale*, la photo de nuit c'est la nuit, après c'est autre chose tu n'aimes pas le ciel noir profond de la nuit JP ? :rateau:
> 
> Tu te couches pas avec les poules quand même ?



JP Miss a raison : les plus belles photos de nuit se font à la tombée de la nuit, avant la nuit noire.


----------



## yvos (4 Novembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> JP Miss a raison : les plus belles photos de nuit se font à la tombée de la nuit, avant la nuit noire.




pendant la nuit bleue, quoi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2013)

J'avais demandé si >> cette photo << prouvait que je suis sur la bonne voie, c'est resté lettre morte. Ce sera mon dernier essai sur ce fil, en tous cas pour un sacré bout de temps


----------



## yvos (4 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> J'avais demandé si cette photo prouvait que je suis sur la bonne voie, c'est resté lettre morte. Ce sera mon dernier essai sur ce fil, en tous cas pour un sacré bout de temps



Même pas un petit smiley pour dire que tu _apprécierais_ un avis ?  Tu trouves pas cela un peu sec : alors hop, un avis, et de toutes façons je m'en vais? 

Bon, ma réaction à moi sur ta photo, pour ce qu'elle vaut   : je la trouve pas mal 
Ton sujet principal, c'est les montagnes (je sais, je suis fort :style. Dès lors, les branches épineuses, on fait quoi avec? 
Les branches sur les côtés ne me gênent pas plus que ça (même si le sapin, ça pique :afraid : cela peut jouer dans le sens de la "découverte d'un paysage caché"...ne pas voir l'amorce du toit (relativement discret tout de même) serait un plus dans cette perspective.

A la limite, on pourrait aller au bout de la logique: avoir d'avantage de branches fermant le cadre, ça focalise vers le sujet principal, tout en réduisant un peu la perturbation que cela peut apporter en adopter un plus faible profondeur de champ. A voir, mais cela peut ne pas fonctionner.

N'ayant pas d'écran correct là maintenant, je m'abstiendrai d'évoquer les couleurs qui me paraissent un chouia trop saturées.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2013)

@yvos 

merci pour ton appréciation et tes remarques constructives ...


----------



## SirDeck (4 Novembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> Pour un rendu classique un pied reste nécessaire, iso 400 maxi et pose plus ou moins longue 4 à 10 secondes, les meilleurs rendus en iso100 avec filtre gris et pose de 30 secondes à 1 minute, là ça "claque" direct.
> 
> En plus si il y a du monde ou du passage sur place tout est vide sur ta photo.
> 
> ...



Très technique comme photo. Mais tes ciels déjà en plein jour ça granule Mais là raaaaaaah
Faut pas accentuer le ciel. Je sais que tu le sais et que c'est de la flem 
Mais là c'est déjà énorme dans cette taille La première est bien granuleuse, ci c'est volontaire, pourquoi pas, le grain est assez harmonieux. Mais la deuxième a carrément des aplats. Je n'ai rien contre la solarisation remarque bien  Mais dans un ciel, c'est trop moderne pour moi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h02 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> En effet je n'aime pas les ciels noirs et vides surtout quand il y'a des éclairages artificiels violents qui brulent certaines parties de la photo pendant que d'autres sont dans le noir.
> Je n'aime le ciel noir que si il me permet de capturer les étoiles qu'il contient ce qui n'est pas facile (mais pas impossible) en milieux urbain.
> On peut d'ailleurs avoir un ciel bleu avec des étoiles dedans et un paysage bien exposé si on se sert de la lumière de la lune et qu'on pose suffisamment longtemps.
> Voir par exemple cette galerie de photos de nuit magnifiques.
> ...



Je suis aussi plus fan d'un ciel qui a de la matière. Mais c'est une affaire de goût, si le ciel d'encre est bien utilisé ou le halo urbain.
Par contre, je ne connaissais pas les images à la lumière de la lune. Mois qui n'aime la photo de ville que lorsque le soleil est couché avant que l'éclairage s'allume pour avoir des contrastes doux. Mais pour pouvoir utiliser la lune, il faut que l'éclairage ne s'alume jamais


----------



## ranxerox (4 Novembre 2013)

t'énerves pas albert ! ;-)

oui cette photo est bien faite, sympa, honnête...
tu dois t'en rendre compte non ? ...

;-)


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> Mois qui n'aime la photo de ville que lorsque le soleil est couché avant que l'éclairage s'allume pour avoir des contrastes doux. Mais pour pouvoir utiliser la lune, il faut que l'éclairage ne s'allume jamais


Tu auras remarqué que les photo à la lumière de la lune sont des paysage et non pas des urbex


----------



## ergu (4 Novembre 2013)




----------



## momo-fr (4 Novembre 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> Très technique comme photo. Mais tes ciels déjà en plein jour ça granule Mais là raaaaaaah
> Faut pas accentuer le ciel. Je sais que tu le sais et que c'est de la flem
> Mais là c'est déjà énorme dans cette taille La première est bien granuleuse, ci c'est volontaire, pourquoi pas, le grain est assez harmonieux. Mais la deuxième a carrément des aplats. Je n'ai rien contre la solarisation remarque bien  Mais dans un ciel, c'est trop moderne pour moi


Bon, déjà le bruit j'en un peu rien à cirer c'est vrai, ensuite tu devrais te douter que passer des 800x800 bourrés de pixels à 150 Ko ça va compresser "à mort" (la deuxième est à 40 sous Photoshop et elle provient d'un JPG déjà, j'ai tapé dans le stock pas envie de refaire le tirage).
Si je devais sortir ça en format 60x60 évidemment je ferai sans doute "un peu attention"  :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (4 Novembre 2013)

@ergu

que veux tu montrer 

je ne comprends pas du tout :hein:

angle du vue typique du touriste

netteté ?

cadrage ? 

j'ai du mal là :rose:


----------



## ergu (4 Novembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> que veux tu montrer



Une statue à l'air pas sympa à moitié éclairée, presque rattrapée et/ou menacée par les ombres autour - une illustration du côté "vengeur" que peut prendre la religion.
C'est ce que moi j'y vois.



Arlequin a dit:


> angle du vue typique du touriste



Ça, c'est la critique qui tue - cela dit, c'est ce que j'étais en la prenant, alors pourquoi pas.



Arlequin a dit:


> netteté ?



Ça par contre, ouais...
Elle est flou.
Là, je la vois floue mais je ne l'avais pas vu avant.
crotte !



Arlequin a dit:


> cadrage ?



Que lui reproches-tu ?


----------



## SirDeck (4 Novembre 2013)

la tête au centre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h01 ----------

Pour commencer à cadrer, il faut commencer par mettre le point d'intérêt (la tête ici) sur un des croisements des 4 lignes de tiers de l'image. Les APN proposent souvent d'afficher ces lignes sur l'aperçu pour s'aider.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h03 ----------

Dans le cas de ton image, ce serait le tiers en haut à gauche car le personnage regarde à droite.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h04 ----------

Au début, on coupe sans risque au niveau du buste ou au niveau des cuisses (américain) ou sous les pieds.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h07 ----------

Il y a bien d'autres façons de cadrer. Mais pour commencer et surtout s'habituer à ne pas centrer le sujet (le cadrage frontal est parfois adapté mais c'est assez rare), cette technique élémentaire est un bon exercice qui donne des résultats satisfaisant dans la plupart des cas.


----------



## Arlequin (5 Novembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Une statue à l'air pas sympa à moitié éclairée, presque rattrapée et/ou menacée par les ombres autour - une illustration du côté "vengeur" que peut prendre la religion.
> C'est ce que moi j'y vois.



critique qui tue: ben disons que ça m'a fait penser à : "hop je vois un truc sympa et hop je le shoote" sans prendre le temps de se placer correctement 

perso j'aurai essayé de capter le regard, les yeux, de cette statue, en prenant le visage plus de face et en essayant de réduire la contre plongée. Oui je sais une escabelle n'est peut être pas très discrète 

flou: probablement dû à la pose longue


voili voilou


----------



## SirDeck (5 Novembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> flou: probablement dû à la pose longue
> 
> 
> voili voilou



  :mouais:


----------



## bugman (5 Novembre 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> :mouais:



Si, si. J'hesite par contre entre un problème de focus et un nettoyage un peu trop poussé. Elle manque un poil de netteté.


----------



## ergu (5 Novembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> "hop je vois un truc sympa et hop je le shoote" sans prendre le temps de se placer correctement



La statue était très en hauteur, dans une cathédrale mal éclairée, bourrée de monde et occupée aux trois quarts par un service religieux.
De mon point de vue, là où j'étais faisait partie des endroits "les moins pires" pour shooter.

En fait, la question est plutôt : vues les conditions, fallait-il vraiment faire cette photo ? Attendre le lendemain pour avoir la lumière du jour et une cathédrale libre pour me placer ailleurs ?

C'est très difficile de renoncer à une photo qu'on a envie de faire.
En l'occurence, je ne suis pas complètement insatisfait du résultat - même si je comprends les critiques faites dessus.


----------



## Ubaye (5 Novembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> Pour un rendu classique un pied reste nécessaire, iso 400 maxi et pose plus ou moins longue 4 à 10 secondes, les meilleurs rendus en iso100 avec filtre gris et pose de 30 secondes à 1 minute, là ça "claque" direct.
> 
> En plus si il y a du monde ou du passage sur place tout est vide sur ta photo.
> 
> ...


 

Les photos de nuit se font... de nuit  Les photos à l'heure bleue (que j'affectionne aussi) sont des photos ... à la tombée de la nuit.:rateau:

Je les aime bien les deux tiennes, la 1ere est un peu bruitée.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h42 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> J'avais demandé si >> cette photo << prouvait que je suis sur la bonne voie, c'est resté lettre morte. Ce sera mon dernier essai sur ce fil, en tous cas pour un sacré bout de temps
> 
> 
> ​


 

Je ne sais pas si tu progresses, je ne me permettrais pas de le dire. Mais ta photo ne me parait pas très équilibrée.
La perspective est intéressante et méritait une photo, hélas la pointe du sapin devant lui ôte son sens de lecture.


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> critique qui tue: ben disons que ça m'a fait penser à : "hop je vois un truc sympa et hop je le shoote" sans prendre le temps de se placer correctement





ergu a dit:


> La statue était très en hauteur, dans une cathédrale mal éclairée, bourrée de monde et occupée aux trois quarts par un service religieux.
> De mon point de vue, là où j'étais faisait partie des endroits "les moins pires" pour shooter.
> 
> En fait, la question est plutôt : vues les conditions, fallait-il vraiment faire cette photo ? Attendre le lendemain pour avoir la lumière du jour et une cathédrale libre pour me placer ailleurs ?
> ...



Je trouve ce débat intéressant et ça résume un peu mes relatives réticences à intervenir sur ce fil. La plupart des critiques (au sens positif du terme) sont fondées. Mais j'ai un peu l'impression qu'elles se situent dans un monde un brin particulier qui est une composante essentielle du monde de la photo mais qui, pour moi, n'est pas le seul. Comme une impression que le monde, différent, de la photo "instantanée" est un peu mis de côté.

Je fais souvent des photos dans les églises, moi aussi  Et je n'ai pas toujours le loisir de revenir le lendemain, je n'ai aucune envie de trimballer un pied, je dois faire avec ce que font les autres visiteurs (à commencer par ne pas leur marcher sur les pieds ) etc. En résumé, une grosse partie des photos que je fais (ne parlons pas des concerts, des carnavals) sont des photos prises dans l'instant. Ça n'élimine en rien les règles de cadrages, etc. Ça dit simplement que beaucoup de (mes) photos sont des compromis souvent sans gloire  et ce qui est vicieux, c'est que certaines imperfections qui en résultent (pas toutes car beaucoup n'ont pas d'excuses et sont tout simplement dus à ma flemme ou mon incompétence ) font partie de ce côté instantané de la photo. Pour moi, une photo peut être mais n'est pas forcément un tableau mûrement réfléchi (de même qu'un post sur un forum n'est pas forcément de la littérature).

Du coup, j'aimerais savoir s'il y en a certains qui prennent aussi des photos décidées en une seconde, ou dans des conditions loin d'être idéales mais dans l'idée d'ergu : envie de faire la photo malgré les contraintes.

Pour la peine, j'en colle une à critiquer


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2013)

Ubaye a dit:


> La perspective est intéressante et méritait une photo, hélas la pointe du sapin devant lui ôte son sens de lecture.



Un grand merci pour ton explication 
La prochaine fois, je ferais cette photo de plus près, il me faudra me rapprocher de 4-5 km, ou avoir un objectif pouvant le faire.



Luc G a dit:


> Du coup, j'aimerais savoir s'il y en a certains qui prennent aussi des photos décidées en une seconde, ou dans des conditions loin d'être idéales mais dans l'idée d'ergu : envie de faire la photo malgré les contraintes.



Luc 

Je fais partie de ces gens qui mitraillent dans la seconde, dès qu'un sujet me fait tilt. Résultat, beaucoup de déchets une fois chargées et visionnées avec Aperture. Beaucoup de photos sont faites lors d'excursions, de balades en montagne, accompagné de ma femme qui n'a aucune patience, encore moins de compréhension pour mon hobby.

Il me faut parfois m'évader, retourner seul sur site pour refaire des photos qui pourront rester dans mes albums. 

On ne fait pas toujours comme on devrait


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Je fais partie de ces gens qui *mitraillent dans la seconde*, dès qu'un sujet me fait tilt. Résultat, beaucoup de déchets une fois chargées et visionnées avec Aperture. Beaucoup de photos sont faites lors d'excursions, de balades en montagne, accompagné de ma femme qui n'a aucune patience, encore moins de compréhension pour mon hobby.
> 
> Il me faut parfois m'évader, retourner seul sur site pour refaire des photos qui pourront rester dans mes albums.
> 
> On ne fait pas toujours comme on devrait



J'allais te proposer de passer à l'argentique... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'allais te proposer de passer à l'argentique... :rateau:



Tu voulais dire repasser 
Dommage, cela fait six mois que j'ai donné le dernier en ma possession 
Par contre faire du noir et blanc, ça oui


----------



## yvos (5 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Tu voulais dire repasser
> Dommage, cela fait six mois que j'ai donné le dernier en ma possession
> Par contre faire du noir et blanc, ça oui




N'hésite pas ! Et surtout, ne perds pas ton temps à acheter un scanner :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> N'hésite pas ! Et surtout, ne perds pas ton temps à acheter un scanner :rateau:



J'en ai un, enfin il fait partie de mon imprimante Epson PX730WD


----------



## Ubaye (5 Novembre 2013)

Je suis comme Luc G, je fais aussi des photos dans l'instant, souvent dans la rue. Et j'ai aussi beaucoup de ratés dus à mon incompétence, manque de reflexe pour les paramètres voire la prise de vue, ect...
Mais il n'en demeure pas moins qu'au départ pour apprendre on doit se plier aux règles de compositions qui ne sont pas là par hasard. La plupart rendent la photo agréable à lire et dépendent de notre culture, càd changent en fonction du lieu de lecture et de nos changements.
Après, quand on est un très bon ou qu'on a trouvé un style, on peut s'affranchir des règles. Mais après seulement.


----------



## Arlequin (5 Novembre 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> :mouais:



ouais ok c'est pas un filé, mais à 1/6è ça me semble possible

ou l'af qui n'a pas su accrocher

sais pas

il faudrait voir la tronche des pixels sur une image en plus haute déf 

Pour répondre brièvement à Luc, que je salue au passage , oui je fais aussi des photos "dans l'instant". 

Certains sujets ne donnent pas beaucoup d'autre choix (enfants, objets en mouvements, etc.) par contre, lorsque le sujet s'y prête (la montage, les bateaux amarrés, la statue) là je trouve qu'il faut prendre le temps de composer, cadrer (ce qui peut aussi se faire en post prod), attendre la bonne lumière, revenir sur site, ...

Ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## ergu (5 Novembre 2013)

J'ai l'impression d'être un malade dans un lit d'hôpital, atteint d'un truc grave et exotique et les deux professeurs A. et SD. sont à mon chevet, discutant de mon cas en termes savants et controverses de même sans que j'en comprenne un mot ni n'ose les interrompre...

Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2013)

Luc G a dit:


> Comme une impression que le monde, différent, de la photo "instantanée" est un peu mis de côté.



Même ma photo "instantanée" ne s'improvise pas. Pour avoir plus de chances de réussir sa photo on pourra par exemple choisir son ouverture et son iso à l'avance et bien sur sa focale. De même que l'utilisation de l'hyper-focale peut être très utile pour ne pas se soucier de la mise au point.
De cette manière, au moment de la photo on a plus a se soucier des ces problèmes techniques et seulement ce concentrer sur la composition. Et là il faudra bouger, tourner, s'agenouiller, grimper sur un banc, observer ce qui se passe... Bref ne pas se contenter d'être planté là et d'appuyer sur le déclencheur. Si non on aura une photo "informative" qu'on pourra garder sur son DD mais pas une belle photo qu'on aura plaisir à montrer.
Il faudra aussi de la chance mais cette chance on l'aura provoqué.

2 tutos vidéo sur la street photography (en anglais mais le gars est sympa  )

[YOUTUBE]sADQW-NlttE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]HJ-9V6M0M8U[/YOUTUBE]

Par exemple sur ta photo les musiciens ne se déplacent surement pas très vite. Tu aurais pu prendre le temps de te décaler un peu à gauche et de t'agenouiller ce qui à mon sens aurait donné un meilleur équilibre à ta photo.
D'ailleurs dans ce genre de situation pourquoi ne pas utiliser le mode rafale et se déplacer tout en shootant. Dans la série y'en aura surement une au dessus des autres.


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> attendre la bonne lumière



Ça, c'est ce qui me fait le plus traîner quand je prends des photos 
Le cadrage, j'ai tendance à aller (trop) vite même si j'y fais évidemment attention.
Mais la lumière, ça reste l'essentiel en photo : quand je n'en ai pas, je fais la photo sans, mais si des nuages passent, j'ai tendance à attendre et je m'attire parfois des remarques parce que je ne suis pas toujours tout seul en balade et que l'appareil suit presque toujours


----------



## yvos (5 Novembre 2013)

Luc G a dit:


> Je trouve ce débat intéressant et ça résume un peu mes relatives réticences à intervenir sur ce fil. La plupart des critiques (au sens positif du terme) sont fondées. Mais j'ai un peu l'impression qu'elles se situent dans un monde un brin particulier qui est une composante essentielle du monde de la photo mais qui, pour moi, n'est pas le seul. Comme une impression que le monde, différent, de la photo "instantanée" est un peu mis de côté.
> 
> Je fais souvent des photos dans les églises, moi aussi  Et je n'ai pas toujours le loisir de revenir le lendemain, je n'ai aucune envie de trimballer un pied, je dois faire avec ce que font les autres visiteurs (à commencer par ne pas leur marcher sur les pieds ) etc. En résumé, une grosse partie des photos que je fais (ne parlons pas des concerts, des carnavals&#8230 sont des photos prises dans l'instant. Ça n'élimine en rien les règles de cadrages, etc. Ça dit simplement que beaucoup de (mes) photos sont des compromis souvent sans gloire  et ce qui est vicieux, c'est que certaines imperfections qui en résultent (pas toutes car beaucoup n'ont pas d'excuses et sont tout simplement dus à ma flemme ou mon incompétence ) font partie de ce côté instantané de la photo. Pour moi, une photo peut être mais n'est pas forcément un tableau mûrement réfléchi (de même qu'un post sur un forum n'est pas forcément de la littérature).
> 
> ...




Le fait est que sur Portfolio, les photos du type que tu évoques sont assez rares (sauf quand c'est Jazzebre ou la Carnaval de Limoux  ) et du coup, cela se ressent ici, sachant que cela semble se focaliser d'avantage sur aspects liés au tirage que sur la composition des images et leur sujet.

Concernant ta photo, je la trouve sympa . 

Par contre, la boite aux lettre verte m'intéresse moyennement  et c'est dommage que mamie se retrouve avec une barre qui lui traverse le cerveau (aïe ! ). Donc, en termes plus sympas, problème de cadrage composition déséquilibrée desservent le trilogue qui se déroule. J'ai le sentiment, mais c'est super facile à dire derrière un clavier, que la scène n'est pas si mouvementée que cela. Les musiciens semblent un peu statiques, qui rendait peut-être possible de bouger tes baskets pour te décaler, éviter le pal pour madame (et restaurer le sourire qui semble s'esquisser sur ses lèvres), et t'avancer pour retirer du cadre les éléments superflus, t'abaisser un chouia. Une sorte de moonwalk, quoi. Remarque, t'as peut-être un zoom 

Ceci étant, je t'ai boulé parce que j'aime bien, ça change


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2013)

Grilled


----------



## yvos (5 Novembre 2013)

p"tin, grillé par jp 

tu noteras que je fais une tentative d'être drôle. :style:


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2013)

Je vous répondrai plus en détail ce soir (je suis au boulot quand même ) vu que vos remarques sont très intéressantes. Juste pour rigoler un peu, c'était pendant une balade jazz & Vins dans un village et vos remarques sur l'idée de se baisser ne risquent pas de me choquer vu que j'en ai fait une série à quelques minutes de celle-ci en étant carrément couché par terre bien appuyé sur le sac ce qui faisait rigoler les pélerins de jazzèbre. Là par contre, ça n'a pas duré très longtemps, on descendait la rue, il y avait du monde à la fenêtre et les musiciens ont fait une petite pause.


----------



## SirDeck (5 Novembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> et t'avancer pour retirer du cadre les éléments superflus, t'abaisser un chouia. Une sorte de moonwalk, quoi. Remarque, t'as peut-être un zoom



Si je peux me permettre   tu vas te sentir harcelé  , Le zoom ne permet pas d'avancer mais de changer rapidement de cadrage (plus ou moins séré). Bouger change le point de vue. Le zoom permet une articulation des deux, point de vue et cadrage, alors que le fixe impose un lien entre le point de vue et le cadrage. Il y a donc moins de possibilités et c'est donc plus simple et on a plus tendance à bouger avec un fixe et donc à trouver le bon point de vue et donc à faire de meilleures photos, mais tout de même, une fois le point de vue trouvé, pouvoir peaufiner le cadre avec la focal c'est pas mal tout de même 
Mais bon, tout ça, je sais bien que tu le sais déjà bien


----------



## Arlequin (5 Novembre 2013)

moi je reste sur ma faim avec ta photo, Luc. J'ai l'impression qu'il y a qqchose de très intéressant qui pourrait se trouver dans le regard de la femme et le musicien à sa grille. Cette scène attire mon regard, puis est perturbée par des élémenst inutiles à mon sens (le second musicien, à la porte, les plantes, la BAL, ...

un close up sur cet échange aurait été sympa, genre ça: 






Mais ce n'est pas tjs évident, et comme le dit Yvos, c'est facile de faire le difficile derrière un clavier


----------



## momo-fr (5 Novembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> D'autre part, je ne vois pas ce qu'il à de péjoratif à faire des photos "pour cartes postales". Certaines cartes postales sont très réussies et pas mal de gens feraient bien de s'en inspirer.


Houlà loin de moi de "péjoraviter" simplement la carte postale se doit d'être parfaite (selon des règles commerciales), la photo en général n'a pas (selon moi) à se contraindre dans ces convenances, elle doit avant tout être fidèle au ressenti, pas au marketing


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2013)

Alors quelques bouts de réponse.
D'abord cette photo fait partie d'une petite série. La scène, au vu de mes exifs a duré 1 minute 30 au total et elle était totalement impromptue, elle aurait pu durer 10 secondes ou 5 minutes vu le principe de la balade. J'ai fait 9 photos (la rafale, je suis plutôt allergique  entre autres à cause du bruit dans le cas présent, même si c'est moins gênant en extérieur). J'étais au 16-50 (je suis sinon le plus souvent en fixe)

J'ai bougé un peu mais pas trop, entre autres parce que j'essayer de faire attention dans ce type de situation à ne pas gêner trop les autres : on était nombreux dans une petite rue et même s'il y avait un carrefour avec un poil plus de place difficile de zig-zaguer (je fais des fois ça accroupi effectivement). La rue était en pente et on était plus haut que les musiciens. Je pense que je ne me suis pas accroupi parce que je pensais que ce serait très très court. Mais j'aurai peut-être du. Me déplacer à gauche par contre, c'était délicat, i l y avait pas mal de monde malgré les apparences 

Par rapport à ce que dit Yvos, je le comprends assez bien vu que j'en ai une de la série que j'ai recadré un peu dans cet esprit je vous mets le lien pour ceux que ça amuse. Et je ne l'ai pas retouché maintenant 
Et en plus, la tête n'est pas coupée par la grille. Mais la remarque sur l'élimination du "superflu" genre boîte à lettres est intéressant. Perso, j'hésite toujours entre les deux, parfois je veux éliminer, mais j'aime bien aussi garder le contexte, surtout ici. Le village, sa vérité comptent pour moi, y compris les boîtes à lettres. L'esthétique y perd parfois, le souvenir y gagne parfois. 

En ce qui concerne Arlequin, je comprends mais je ne partage pas., du moins au point où il arrive. Déjà, casser le saxo (basse, qui plus est), j'hésite  même si j'en ai photographié juste un petit bout sur une autre, mais je voulais absolument garder la rue. Le deuxième musicien fait partie du lot (il sonne sur une autre photo) mais je comprends suffisamment pour en avoir (toujours pas maintenant, elle est sur site depuis déjà 8 jours) une où on ne voit que le sax basse, elle est ici et vous pouvez glisser jusqu'à celle de la sonnette.

En résumé, vos critiques sont intéressantes (la preuve c'est, qu'au moins partiellement, j'ai fait des photos qui reprennent un peu ces idées) mais comme souvent, il y a différentes options qui motiveront plus tel ou tel. Et sinon, je ne suis pas sûr que vous perceviez bien le joyeux bordel de la balade et sa vitesse. Je vous promets qu'il faut souvent aller très vite  et comme c'est Jazz & Vins, là on était déjà après les premières dégustations  J'en ai fait en 1'30 quatre qui sans me satisfaire pleinement me gardent le souvenir, je suis pas trop mécontent.La balade/dégustation/musique a pris 2 heures, c'est pas rien


----------



## Arlequin (5 Novembre 2013)

mon cadrage à l'arrache est uniquement justifié par le fait que je pensais mettre l'accent sur l'humain, le regard dont je parlais plus haut et de ce fait, le saxo, aussi bas soit il ... pfuit 

une fois de plus, tout dépend du sujet que l'on veut mettre en avant


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> D'autre part, je ne vois pas ce qu'il à de péjoratif à faire des photos "pour cartes postales". Certaines cartes postales sont très réussies et pas mal de gens feraient bien de s'en inspirer.





momo-fr a dit:


> Houlà loin de moi de "péjoraviter" simplement la carte postale se doit d'être parfaite (selon des règles commerciales), la photo en général n'a pas (selon moi) à se contraindre dans ces convenances, elle doit avant tout être fidèle au ressenti, pas au marketing



Je profite d'être ici pour rebondir sur la carte postale.
Comme JP, je trouve qu'assez souvent, les cartes postales sont de très belles photos. Par contre si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment dans certains endroits magnifiques, on ne voit comme cartes postales (je n'achète pas trop, mais je jette un oeil) que des croûtes pires que mes photos à moi. J'ai le souvenir d'un passage à Gourdon (celui des Alpes-Maritimes, pas celui du Lot) où j'ai été sidéré de voir des tourniquets couverts d'horreurs. Le marchand de journaux de mon coin (pas hyper touristique) en Lozère en a toujours de très belles même si pas toutes. Là-bas, je dois être mal tombé, il n'y en avait pas une pour racheter l'autre


----------



## Arlequin (5 Novembre 2013)

Luc G a dit:


> mais j'aime bien aussi garder le contexte,



tant qu'il n'attire pas inutilement l'oeil 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h52 ----------




Luc G a dit:


> des croûtes pires que mes photos à moi. J'ai le souvenir d'un passage à Gourdon



parce que le touriste à des gouts de chiottes ?


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> mon cadrage à l'arrache est uniquement justifié par le fait que je pensais mettre l'accent sur l'humain, le regard dont je parlais plus haut et de ce fait, le saxo, aussi bas soit il ... pfuit
> 
> une fois de plus, tout dépend du sujet que l'on veut mettre en avant



C'est sûr qu'un sax basse, ça encombre les photos  En contrepartie la mise au point est plus facile qu'avec un trombone à coulisses 

Pour le regard, en fait, il aurait fallu que je prenne mon 135 et même si je change très facilement d'objectif, là je ne l'ai pas fait, peut-être parce que la grille posait de toutes façons problème et que ce n'était pas évident d'arriver à quelque chose en quelques secondes alors que le scénario m'allait bien au 20-30.


----------



## Arlequin (5 Novembre 2013)

je comprends


----------



## yvos (5 Novembre 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre   tu vas te sentir harcelé  , Le zoom ne permet pas d'avancer mais de changer rapidement de cadrage (plus ou moins séré). Bouger change le point de vue. Le zoom permet une articulation des deux, point de vue et cadrage, alors que le fixe impose un lien entre le point de vue et le cadrage. Il y a donc moins de possibilités et c'est donc plus simple et on a plus tendance à bouger avec un fixe et donc à trouver le bon point de vue et donc à faire de meilleures photos, mais tout de même, une fois le point de vue trouvé, pouvoir peaufiner le cadre avec la focal c'est pas mal tout de même
> Mais bon, tout ça, je sais bien que tu le sais déjà bien



j'sais pas, j'ai pas de zoom


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2013)

En fait il est intéressant ce fil quand collofion la ramène pas avec sa paranoïa des barons ou des chefs et quand Albert ne poste pas une image par jour sous prétexte de vouloir absolument nous les faire commenter alors qu'elles présentent toutes les mêmes défauts.


----------



## Crespi (5 Novembre 2013)

Pourquoi une photo mérite de sortir du cadre familial ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h04 ----------

Imaginons que nous sommes au club photo.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h07 ----------

C'est bienvenue à tous.
Débutants, Amateurs, Confirmés, Pros.
Qu'est ce que je choisis de montrer à l'assemblée ?


----------



## momo-fr (5 Novembre 2013)

Crespi a dit:


> [/COLOR]Imaginons que nous sommes au club photo.




Oh misère&#8230; non, les clubs photo j'ai déjà donné et j'ai arrêté.  

Cherche pas la p'tite bête toà là&#8230;






​


----------



## l'écrit vain (5 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour.

J'aurais ouvert un peu moins, pour que l'animal puisse trouver sa route.

Et la "crête" est chromatiquement aberrante, mais ça tu l'as vu...


----------



## Crespi (5 Novembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> Oh misère non, les clubs photo j'ai déjà donné et j'ai arrêté.  ​



C'était pour donner un cadre bienveillant à ce fil.

Ton image semble très serrée. On est comme à l'étroit.
Comme le souligne l'écrit vain, une plus grande profondeur de champ pourrait asseoir un peu plus le sujet.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> En fait il est intéressant ce fil quand collofion la ramène pas avec sa paranoïa des barons ou des chefs et quand Albert ne poste pas une image par jour sous prétexte de vouloir absolument nous les faire commenter alors qu'elles présentent toutes les mêmes défauts.



Tu ne crois pas vraiment que tout le monde est de ton avis ...


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2013)

Quoi? Tu pense que ce fil n'est pas intéressant?
Ça expliquerait beaucoup de chose.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Quoi? Tu pense que ce fil n'est pas intéressant?
> Ça expliquerait beaucoup de chose.



Ce n'est pas ce que je dis, on ne se comprend pas, bonne route ...


----------



## l'écrit vain (5 Novembre 2013)

Ouiiiiin !


----------



## Gwen (6 Novembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> 2 tutos vidéo sur la street photography (en anglais mais le gars est sympa  )



Très intéressant et agréable. Le seul souci, c'est que le conseil sur le grand-angle est totalement inapproprié dans la première vidéo. Ses personnages sont déformés, les bouteilles ont une perspective bancale et il y en a même une avec un horizon (masquée) de travers.

Bref, il aurait dû éditer la vidéo et supprimer ces photos ratées 

Le reste est top.


----------



## Arlequin (6 Novembre 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Ses personnages sont déformés, les bouteilles ont une perspective bancale et il y en a même une avec un horizon (masquée) de travers..



c'est un peu le but recherché je pense :rateau:

c'est ce que l'on a dit plus haut, il faut aussi parfois sortir du "cadre" de la "bonne" photo techniquement standardisée.

un peu comme ici (trouvé sur gg image):


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Très intéressant et agréable. Le seul souci, c'est que le conseil sur le grand-angle est totalement inapproprié dans la première vidéo. Ses personnages sont déformés, les bouteilles ont une perspective bancale et il y en a même une avec un horizon (masquée) de travers.
> 
> Bref, il aurait dû éditer la vidéo et supprimer ces photos ratées
> 
> Le reste est top.


Personnellement dans ce contexte je trouve l'utilisation du grand angle plutôt judicieuse.
Même si celà entraine forcément de la déformation ça donne un impact assez fort aux images que je ne trouve pas du tout ratées. Sans parler de la profondeur de champ énorme. En plus comme le dit l'auteur le grand angle permet une proximité que tu n'a pas avec une focale plus longue qui a vite un côté agressif et ressemble à un gun de snipper. De ce fait les gens ne se rendent même pas compte qu'ils sont dans le champs.


----------



## Gwen (6 Novembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> c'est ce que l'on a dit plus haut, il faut aussi parfois sortir du "cadre" de la "bonne" photo techniquement standardisée.



Le souci n'est pas de standardiser les photos, mais une personne dans le champ ayant l'air d'éléphant man, je n'appelle pas ça une photo exploitable tout simplement. Même pas un bon souvenir de famille. 

Là ton exemple avec le chien est super intéressant. Ici, le Grand Angle se justifie pleinement, il n'affecte que le décor et pas directement le chien. Il n'est pas outrageusement déformé et surtout difforme.

Que la perspective soit ban,cale, ce n'est pas un souci, ça peut être voulu. L'il humain excuse les déformations sur les objets, mais pas sur les êtres vivants (humain, chien, chat, oiseaux, etc.).


----------



## Arlequin (6 Novembre 2013)

bon allez, j'aurais du mettre un exemple plus frappant


----------



## Gwen (6 Novembre 2013)

Non, pas plus frappant pour moi. Le sujet intéressant est toujours au centre et non outrancièrement déformé.

Voilà des exemples de photos que j'estime ratées. Elles ne sont pas de moi, mais glanées sur le web.


----------



## yvos (6 Novembre 2013)

tain si on aussi la possibilité de critiquer des photos qui viennent du web, on est pas sortis 

Gwen, t'as l'air un peu fatigué sur la photo du milieu...t'as pris un peu ces derniers temps, nan? 

Sinon, pour faire un peu moins le couillon et pour me servir très souvent d'un grand angle (20mm en plein format), il est bien évident que cela peut être délicat à utiliser. En dehors même de l'aspect déformation (d'ailleurs plus ou moins grande suivant la qualité de l'objectif) évoqué qui incite à la prudence, c'est aussi assez compliqué pour composer car il y a beaucoup de choses qui rentre dans le cadre. 
Par contre, il y a un côté immersif assez sympa, cela permet effectivement de photographier des sujets sans pointer directement l'objectif, mais il faut quand même aller un peu contact.


----------



## Gwen (6 Novembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> tain si on aussi la possibilité de critiquer des photos qui viennent du web, on est pas sortis



Non, surtout pas, là c'est une illustration de mon propos. 

C'est comme tout, il suffit de savoir que cela déforme et de prendre ce paramètre en compte lors de la prise de vue.

Souvent, un petit panoramique avec l'iPhone par exemple, peut être de meilleure qualité qu'une image au grand-angle avec des personnes sur les côtés.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Novembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Par contre, il y a un côté immersif assez sympa, cela permet effectivement de photographier des sujets sans pointer directement l'objectif, mais il faut quand même aller un peu contact.



À la Cartier-Bresson, 35-50 mm, mais pas du 28, c'est déjà trop grand angle.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Voilà des exemples de photos que j'estime ratées.


Évidement qu'elles sont raté elles n'ont aucune dynamique, aucune composition, aucune puissance.
Les gens sont debout ou assis comme des cons, le photographe est trop loin, les effets de distorsion sont subits et pas du tout provoqués et maitrisés.... Bref de la merde (je peux y aller franco puisque c'est des photos glanées sur le web  )
Mais même si le grand angle est classiquement déconseillé pour le portrait (et au delà pour la photo de personnes dans la rue) voilà quelques articles qui vont peut être tordre le cou à cette idée reçu:
Wide Angle Lenses Are For Portraits Too ? Tutorial
The Rules of Street Photography | London Street Photo
10 Tips for the Aspiring Street Photographer - Digital Photography School
Désolé c'est encore en anglais mais je n'est rien trouvé d'aussi pertinent en français.

Et puisque qu'on peut piocher des exemples dans le web voilà une photos de gens (mariage comme pour ton premier exemple) faite au GA et à mon avis parfaitement réussie:


----------



## Gwen (6 Novembre 2013)

Dans tous tes exemples, le sujet principal (humain) est au centre ou proche du centre. Donc, subis peu de déformation inacceptable pour l'oeil.

Bref; on est d&#8217;accord


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Novembre 2013)

En ces temps-ci, je m'essaie un peu au portrait (marre de photographier mes souris pelucheuses !:rateau.

Ci-dessous, une photo que j'ai recadrée "serrée" (un peu trop peut-être !) pour éliminer certains éléments de l'arrière-plan et ne faire ressortir que le sujet !

C'est une photo qui me plaît bien mais qui me semble trop "serrée" et ça me gêne un peu ... qu'en pensez-vous ? Merci d'avance de vos conseils, car j'en ai toute une série à "retravailler" !




​


----------



## Arlequin (6 Novembre 2013)

pas mal, j'aime bien

peut être laisser un peu plus de champ à gauche, quitte à en retirer à droite

pour chipoter: le panneau orange au niveau du cou a de suite attiré mon regard 

à+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Novembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> pour chipoter: le panneau orange au niveau du cou a de suite attiré mon regard



:rateau: ... P.... t'as raison ! je ne vois plus que ça maintenant !!!!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> :rateau: ... P.... t'as raison ! je ne vois plus que ça maintenant !!!!!!



Pas trop dur à retoucher... Par contre, oui c'est cadré un peu serré à gauche, le regard bute dans le cadre, l'épaule coupée. T'es sûr que tu ne peux pas ouvrir un peu le cadre à gauche.
Y a aussi un problème de format, ton recadrage le fait devenir très étroit.

Est-ce un portrait pris à la volée ou une pose ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Novembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pas trop dur à retoucher... Par contre, oui c'est cadré un peu serré à gauche, le regard bute dans le cadre, l'épaule coupée. T'es sûr que tu ne peux pas ouvrir un peu le cadre à gauche.
> 
> Est-ce un portrait pris à la volée ou une pose ?



C'est mon avis aussi ! Je vais ouvrir un peu vers la gauche pour "aérer" tout ça ...
C'est un portrait pris à la volée avec un Canon G10 (RAW traité sous iPhoto siffle / priorité à l'ouverture)

Merci !


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> (RAW traité sous iPhoto



L'outil "retoucher" d'iPhoto pour le truc orange au niveau du cou


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2013)

Poste la photo non recadrée qu'on voit ce que tu as volu éliminer et voir si on peut faire autrement.


----------



## Romuald (6 Novembre 2013)

Elle est cadrée 'classique' puisque la médiane passe par l'oeil de premier plan. Mais du coup j'aurai reculé un peu pour ne pas couper l'épaule gauche et surtout aérer un peu au dessus de la tête : au premier regard on tombe sur la lèvre supérieure alors que ce mec à d'beaux yeux, tu sais ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Novembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Poste la photo non recadrée qu'on voit ce que tu as volu éliminer et voir si on peut faire autrement.



Et voilà : photo originale non recadrée ! ... merci d'avance !






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h03 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> ... alors que ce mec à d'beaux yeux, tu sais ?



 ... comme son père ...  ...


----------



## Romuald (6 Novembre 2013)

Ah c'est sur, quand on voit l'arrière plan sur l'original :sick:  on comprend mieux pourquoi ton recadrage est si serré ! 
Passe la photo à JP, il va te me le toshopper aux petits oignons :king:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Novembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Ah c'est sur, quand on voit l'arrière plan sur l'original :sick:  on comprend mieux pourquoi ton recadrage est si serré !



 ... Sacré bordel à nettoyer hein !


----------



## SirDeck (6 Novembre 2013)

Ton cadrage de base est plutôt pas mal. Il suffit d'assombrir le fond.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2013)

Très vite fait:




C'est pas parfait sur les briques et il reste quelques trucs gênants derrière et au dessus de la tête mais je pense que l'idée est là.


----------



## SirDeck (6 Novembre 2013)

Au sujet de la photo de momo Les gars, vous n'avez visiblement jamais fait de macro ou proxi photo  À des distances pareilles la profondeur de champs est ridicule même à faible ouverture. Il faut Scheimpflug et donc utiliser une chambre ou un objectif à bascule pour éviter ça.
Momo bord*el il fallait basculer là !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Novembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Très vite fait:
> C'est pas parfait sur les briques et il reste quelques trucs gênants derrière et au dessus de la tête mais je pense que l'idée est là.



Merci jp ! ... C'est vrai que la photo "respire" mieux de cette façon !!!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2013)

Ou faire du focus stacking. Mais faut que la bestiole soit morte pour qu'elle ne bouge pas


----------



## l'écrit vain (6 Novembre 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> Au sujet de la photo de momo Les gars, vous n'avez visiblement jamais fait de macro ou proxi photo  À des distances pareilles la profondeur de champs est ridicule même à faible ouverture. Il faut Scheimpflug et donc utiliser une chambre ou un objectif à bascule pour éviter ça.
> Momo bord*el il fallait basculer là !



 Au temps pour moi. Je croyais qu'il s'agissait d'un poney.


----------



## SirDeck (6 Novembre 2013)

comme JP : rapide rapide.
À proprement parler, je ne fais ici que tirer, à part la dessaturation de la flèche orange. C'est fait au gros pinceau. Donc c'est comme si j'avais mis ma main sous l'agrandisseur pour masquer le sujet et laisser "monter" le fond sur de l'argentique. La base du tirage.

Là j'y suis allé franco pour que personne ne rate la manip 







P.S. à oui, j'ai accentué une chouille sinon Momo n'aurait pas aimé du tout


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Novembre 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> comme JP : rapide rapide.
> À proprement parler, je ne fais ici que tirer, à part la dessaturation de la flèche orange. C'est fait au gros pinceau. Donc c'est comme si j'avais mis ma main sous l'agrandisseur pour masquer le sujet et laisser "monter" le fond sur de l'argentique. La base du tirage.
> 
> Là j'y suis allé franco pour que personne ne rate la manip
> ...



Superbe !  merci pour la démo .... Bon il n'y a plus qu'à essayer ... Argh !:rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2013)

Je ne connais pas les possibilités de traitement d'iPhoto mais je suis sur qu'il n'y a pas le tampon de duplication. Donc l'exemple de SirDeck correspond mieux à tes possibilités que le mien


----------



## momo-fr (6 Novembre 2013)

Il va finir à la cave le gars

On peut garder la lumière mais une bonne résolution ça aide pour le masquage.






​


----------



## SirDeck (6 Novembre 2013)

Bah, je ne suis pas sûr que l'on puisse faire de la correction sélective non plus sur iPhoto. On ne pouvait même pas en faire sur Lightroom au début :rateau:
Mais franchement, c'est incontournable pour faire du tirage. Faire monter un ciel, déboucher un visage Indispensable.

Pour reprendre la métaphore d'Adams, ne pas tirer, c'est comme si tu faisais jouer une partition de musique sur un synthétiseur midi pas de fortes, ni de pianos, toutes les notes pareilles avec le même volume, la même enveloppe Argh !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h32 ----------

C'est intéressant. On peut voir ici la différence entre un tirage et un montage. Les deux sont utilisés depuis les tout débuts de la photo. Le résultat est différent, surtout lorsque le montage est très important comme ici.
En numérique, un simple tirage suppose qu'aucun pixel n'a été retiré ou ajouté. Le montage bien, on monte quoi (jolie travaille dans les briques Momo  )

On remarque que l'analyse de l'image est importante. Autant le tireur a fondu dans l'ombre les barres qui sorte de la tête du sujet, autant le monteur a oublié de les retirer 

P.S. On peut noter la différence d'accentuation. Momo accentue plus que moi (il trouve mes photos moles et moi je trouve ses ciels granuleux  )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Novembre 2013)

Merci à tous pour vos conseils !  ... J'ai appris beaucoup de choses aujourd'hui !
Ne reste plus qu'à mettre en pratique et à trouver une application simple qui permette d'effectuer des corrections sélectives sans être pour autant une usine à gaz ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2013)

Pour ton logiciel, Pixelmator est pas cher et très puissant.


----------



## momo-fr (6 Novembre 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> En numérique, un simple tirage suppose qu'aucun pixel n'a été retiré ou ajouté. Le montage bien, on monte quoi (jolie travaille dans les briques Momo  )


Sélection de la zone matière, copie, déplacement et mise en perspective selon le fond, floutage des bords, finitions (à la louche ici), fusion, normalement je viens permuter 2 ou 3 briques pour éviter toute répétition trop visible



SirDeck a dit:


> P.S. On peut noter la différence d'accentuation. Momo accentue plus que moi (il trouve mes photos moles et moi je trouve ses ciels granuleux  )


Ma pratique de l'accentuation est une vraie distorsion professionnelle, je retouche et traite de l'image pour le print en général, pour le web en particulier, dans tous les cas c'est avant tout l'impact et le déchiffrage de l'image qui importe, c'est aussi un besoin pour l'impression qui "rabat" la netteté par le process lui-même. Mes clients en sont satisfaits


----------



## Scalounet (6 Novembre 2013)

Et pour finir le tout, on estompe un peu la marque au niveau du coup !


----------



## Luc G (6 Novembre 2013)

Pas trop d'avis sur les retouches (je n'utilise pour ainsi dire jamais photoshop elements même si je l'ai, je me contente de iphoto, je sais la honte, mais j'ai une excuse, je ne fais que du jpeg ) mais par contre, juste pour dire que le recadrage de jp me semble impeccable, enfin en tous cas tout à fait à mon goût (ça, iphoto le fait bien ).


----------



## momo-fr (7 Novembre 2013)

Pour le recadrage je laisserais de l'air devant le personnage






​


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (7 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ne reste plus qu'à mettre en pratique et à trouver une application simple qui permette d'effectuer des corrections sélectives sans être pour autant une usine à gaz ...


Pour planter un clou, il faut un bon tournevis :
Prends Lightroom 5 et _Lightroom 5 pour les photographes_ de Martin Evening (de quoi avoir des soirées bien remplies).


----------



## Ubaye (7 Novembre 2013)

Oui ou celui de Gilles Théophile qui intervient sur Chasseur d'Images. A mon avis il est mieux fait que celui de M. Evening qui ressemble plus (trop) à un catalogue des fonctions.


----------



## SirDeck (7 Novembre 2013)

Luc G a dit:


> Pas trop d'avis sur les retouches (je n'utilise pour ainsi dire jamais photoshop elements même si je l'ai, je me contente de iphoto, je sais la honte, mais j'ai une excuse, je ne fais que du jpeg ) mais par contre, juste pour dire que le recadrage de jp me semble impeccable, enfin en tous cas tout à fait à mon goût (ça, iphoto le fait bien ).



Comme on vient de le montrer, il ne faut pas confondre le tirage qui consiste à "équilibrer" les luminosités et contrastes de l'image et la retouche, repique, voir montage.



momo-fr a dit:


> Ma pratique de l'accentuation est une vraie distorsion professionnelle, je retouche et traite de l'image pour le print en général, pour le web en particulier, dans tous les cas c'est avant tout l'impact et le déchiffrage de l'image qui importe, c'est aussi un besoin pour l'impression qui "rabat" la netteté par le process lui-même. Mes clients en sont satisfaits



Mon maître m'a enseigné l'accentuation en 3 temps : suivant l'origine (ex. un boîtier donné), elle est toujours la même pour une origine donnée ; suivant le contenu de l'image (elle dépend donc du contenu de l'image  ) ; suivant la destination (ex. la press offset), elle est toujours la même pour une destination donnée (C. Métairie utilise par exemple une accentuation au niveau du RIP de l'imprimante). Lors de l'accentuation suivant le contenu, on accentue différemment différente zones de l'image, comme au tirage pour la luminosité/contraste. Par exemple, on n'accentue pas de la même manière les détails de la pierre bien nette du premier plan et les nuages du ciel flou de l'arrière-plan. De même, on accentue différemment la peau, le drapé du vêtement ou les reflets spéculaire des yeux et bijoux.
Cet apprentissage a été une révélation pour moi. Du coup, maintenant, je super chiant avec ça :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Novembre 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> Du coup, maintenant, je super chiant avec ça :rose:



 ... continue ...  ! Ton échange avec momo est des plus intéressant et instructif !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... continue ...  ! Ton échange avec momo est des plus intéressant et instructif !



Entièrement d'accord avec toi 

_Eh oui, je suis ce fil, au moins j'y apprends des trucs intéressants _


----------



## Luc G (7 Novembre 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> Comme on vient de le montrer, il ne faut pas confondre le tirage qui consiste à "équilibrer" les luminosités et contrastes de l'image et la retouche, repique, voir montage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as tout à fait raison sur le fond et sur le vocabulaire si on parle entre "photographes". Je parlais un peu trop pour le forumeur lambda (dans mon genre, quoi ).

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que je ne pratiquais pas de "retouche" au sens où tu l'entends  (à part enlever les taches du capteur quand c'est faisable) et que je n'utilisais pas non plus d'outil sophistiqué de "tirage" toujours au sens où tu l'entends. C'est à dire que je ne retouche luminosité et contraste que de façon globale, jamais par zones (avec iphoto, de toutes façons)

Je suis persuadé de l'intérêt de tout ça quand on veut peaufiner une image, en plus ça peut être assez jouissif à faire  (j'ai fait il y a bien longtemps un peu de tirage noir et blanc), mais personnellement, je n'ai pas le temps (disons que j'ai d'autres priorités plus précisément), l'ergonomie de photoshop (elements) me donne un peu des boutons.

J'interviens donc un peu en tant que béotien  parce que quelques précautions de cadrage, éventuellement de recadrage sur l'ordi (ça c'est 10 secondes), un rééquilbrage global de la lumière, c'est possible avec n'importe quel outil et ça peut déjà changer beaucoup de choses et c'est intéressant d'entendre sur ces sujets des points de vue pas toujours identiques.

Bricoler l'accentuation par zones, c'est très intéressant pour certains (et parfaitement logique d'en parler dans ce fil) mais je pense que pour certains qui le lisent, on peut aussi faire des remarques ou des propositions beaucoup plus simples : il y a deux niveaux, les deux ont leur intérêt mais il ne faut pas les confondre sauf si on veut (pourquoi pas, ceci dit) avoir un fil réservé aux "pointus".


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Novembre 2013)

En ce qui me concerne, comme Luc, j'agis de façon globale sur l'image à retoucher (recadrage, niveaux, luminosité, contraste etc...) et j'avoue que les exemples de retouches sélectives exposées plus haut me donnent envie d'aller plus avant dans cette technique !

L'avantage certain de ce thread est de donner envie de faire "autrement" en démontrant un résultat probant ! => but atteint !

Je vais donc examiner avec soin les alternatives à iPhoto (Pixelmator, Lightroom etc....) et voir laquelle pourrait me satisfaire sans verser dans les complications techniques à outrance et les dépenses inutiles pour un petit amateur qui ne cherche qu'à se faire plaisir...:rateau:

Pour votre gouverne, j'ai déjà Aperture 2.1.4 (que je trouve déjà fort compliqué ..:rateau et qui, malheureusement, bugge avec Mavericks (freeze et quitte inopinément) ... - donc, il est inutilisable dans l'état !


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (8 Novembre 2013)

Je n'ai pas Lightroom (j'avais testé la version 2.5, il y a 4-5 ans quand je suis passé au numérique), j'utilise Camera Raw et Photoshop et je viens d'acheter le livre d'Evening : _Photoshop CS5 pour les photographes_.
Jusqu'ici je retouchai et retouche encore à l'instinct et maintenant, il me semble nécessaire d'avoir une bonne méthodologie et une approche plus didactique, juste pour le plaisir de progresser.
Je ne suis pas photographe, juste un _shooter_ intermittent.

Lightroom me semble un bon outil de post-prod abordable pour qui ne possède pas Photoshop.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2013)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> *Je ne suis pas photographe*, juste un _shooter_ intermittent.
> 
> Lightroom me semble un bon outil de post-prod abordable pour qui ne possède pas Photoshop.



Tout comme moi 

Mettons que je passe à Lightroom, autant me passer de Aperture pour ne pas faire double emploi, idem de iPhoto, j'ai vu que Lightroom possède quelques outils plus évolués que ceux de Aperture, reste la problématique du catalogue à revoir à la base


----------



## Ubaye (8 Novembre 2013)

Le catalogue n'est pas une "problèmatique" mais un passage obligé et facile. Il suffit d'importer ses photos sans besoin de les déplacer (pour celles qui sont déjà dans le HD) ou en les copiant (pour celles de la carte SD). En outre il laisse le choix et se cale sur nos système de classement persos.

Ça permet à Lr d'appliquer des corrections sans toucher à l'original, on n'a plus ensuite qu'à enregistrer (= exporter) la photo retouchée dans un (autre) jpg.

Lr est extrêmement souple et puissant. Par contre il est fait pour les photographes, pas pour les infographistes. En clair pour virer la poubelle il ne faut pas l'inclure dans le cadre à la prise de vue.
De toutes façons virer une poubelle, changer une couleur ect... pour moi (et pour adobe donc) ce n'est plus de la photographie, c'est de l'infographie.


----------



## momo-fr (8 Novembre 2013)

Pour le catalogage des photos j'ai utilisé des années l'excellent iView Media pro puis je suis passé à AtomicView (plus supporté maintenant) un produit Suisse très performant avec des Raw.

J'ai 7 banques différenciées en tout avec plus de 125000 visuels en tout.

Il dispose d'un très bon outil de recherche chromatique.


----------



## SirDeck (8 Novembre 2013)

Pourtant on virait les poubelles des photos bien avant l'informatique&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2013)

Il vaut mieux éviter de shooter quand il y a des poubelles, non!!


----------



## SirDeck (8 Novembre 2013)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Je n'ai pas Lightroom (j'avais testé la version 2.5, il y a 4-5 ans quand je suis passé au numérique), j'utilise Camera Raw et Photoshop et je viens d'acheter le livre d'Evening : _Photoshop CS5 pour les photographes_.
> Jusqu'ici je retouchai et retouche encore à l'instinct et maintenant, il me semble nécessaire d'avoir une bonne méthodologie et une approche plus didactique, juste pour le plaisir de progresser.
> Je ne suis pas photographe, juste un _shooter_ intermittent.
> 
> Lightroom me semble un bon outil de post-prod abordable pour qui ne possède pas Photoshop.



J'ai commencé comme toi. Mais le catalogueur de LR est terrible. Sa capacité à garder en mémoire les aperçus des photos qui sont sur des disques non connecter
Je suis tombé dans le RAW avec ACR et mon "Maître" de papier Bruce Fraser. La dernière édition : 
Real World Camera Raw with Adobe Photoshop CS5: Amazon.fr: Jeff Schewe, Bruce Fraser: Livres anglais et étrangers





(la dernière version traduite est pour CS3 chez Eyrolles ; il me semble que c'est Volker qui traduit et les fondamentaux sont identiques que sur CS5 6 ou Cloud)
Je n'utilise presque plus ACR depuis que l'on peut modifier les courbes RVB sur LR. J'utilise ACR que si je cherche un blanc au poil avec l'outil pipettes multiples (comme dans PSD)

Pour aller plus loin dans Photoshop, j'ai continué avec Fraser et je n'ai rien trouvé de mieux. Comme ce n'était pas traduit en Français j'ai dû me plonger dans la version anglaise et cela m'a permis de mieux comprendre les forums US sur le sujet. Mes techniques informatiques* de tirage numérique sont dans ce bouquin :
Real World Adobe Photoshop CS2: Bruce Fraser, David Blatner: 9780321334114: Amazon.com: Books






*Je précise informatique car pour la pratique du tirage (fermer une image, déboucher un visage, faire monter un ciel, etc.), je l'ai apprise dans un vieux livre sur les grands tireurs noir et blanc Français (dégoté dans une médiathèque de banlieue) et les expositions bien sûr.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h32 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Il vaut mieux éviter de shooter quand il y a des poubelles, non!!



C'est une métaphore
Dans une exposition sur Willy Ronis on avait, c'est la mode, des making off. On voyait une photo de 3 enfants qui jouaient dans une fontaine parisienne dans un journal des années 30. Au dessus, il y avait les 3 photos originales de Ronis. Sur chacune d'elle, il n'y avait qu'un des enfants dans la fontaine.

Le numérique n'a rien inventé. Il a eu cependant un effet formidable : le publique pense que la photo est suspecte, qu'elle ne présente pas la réalité. Or elle ne l'a jamais présentée.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> C'est une métaphore&#8230;
> Dans une exposition sur Willy Ronis on avait, c'est la mode, des making off. On voyait une photo de 3 enfants qui jouaient dans une fontaine parisienne dans un journal des années 30. Au dessus, il y avait les 3 photos originales de Ronis. Sur chacune d'elle, il n'y avait qu'un des enfants dans la fontaine.
> 
> Le numérique n'a rien inventé. Il a eu cependant un effet formidable : le publique pense que la photo est suspecte, qu'elle ne présente pas la réalité. Or elle ne l'a jamais présentée.



J'ai vu qu'avec LR on peut supprimer un objet, une personne, fonction que je ne trouve pas dans Aperture. Mon paternel décédé en 70 savait retoucher une photo, c'était bien avant le numérique


----------



## Ubaye (8 Novembre 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> Pourtant on virait les poubelles des photos bien avant l'informatique


 


Anonyme a dit:


> Il vaut mieux éviter de shooter quand il y a des poubelles, non!!


 
Faudrait savoir... 

Pour moi (non mais pour moi quoi !) la photo est une interprétation de la réalité. Toute transformation (plus radicale, comme la poubelle) de la réalité -qu'elle soit faite sous un agrandisseur ou devant un écran- ne relève plus de la photographie.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2013)

Ubaye a dit:


> Pour moi (non mais pour moi quoi !) la photo est une interprétation de la réalité. Toute transformation (plus radicale, comme la poubelle) de la réalité -qu'elle soit faite sous un agrandisseur ou devant un écran- ne relève plus de la photographie.



Au moyen âge on aurait parlé de sorcellerie 
Imagine une carte postale, qui montre les poubelles le long d'une plage ...


----------



## yvos (8 Novembre 2013)

Cela serait peut-être de bien de revenir au sujet initial et éviter les digressions sans fin.


----------



## Ubaye (8 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Au moyen âge on aurait parlé de sorcellerie
> Imagine une carte postale, qui montre les poubelles le long d'une plage ...


 
Aujourd'hui tout concourt à nous faire confondre image & photo... Quant aux poubelles sur les cartes postales regardes bien, c'est déjà fait...
Mais les goûts de chiottes sont tellement devenus monnaie courante que plus personne ne s'en aperçoit.


----------



## ergu (8 Novembre 2013)

Pas de poubelle sur celle-là - sauf celle où vous voudrez peut-être la mettre...


----------



## Ubaye (8 Novembre 2013)

Si je voulais ergoter je dirais Mais non, je ne veux pas ergoter. Top ta photo !


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Novembre 2013)

Je vais ergoter ! J'aime cette photo :love:


----------



## Ubaye (8 Novembre 2013)

Ergotons ergotons&#8230; :love:  Manque un chouïa de noir pour moi, mais tu aurais du la pendre aux cimaises celle ci 

Iluro quel lien ? 

Albert, le catalogage de Lr c'est comme décalotter quand on est petit : ça cuit un peu au début mais qu'est ce qu'on est mieux après  Sans déc' faut y passer, pas le choix si tu veux vraiment te faire plaisir avec Lr. Mais quand tu sais comment il fonctionne tu peux le plier à (presque) tous les systèmes de classement. Très souple et efficace.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Novembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Pas de poubelle sur celle-là - sauf celle où vous voudrez peut-être la mettre...
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/membres/ergu-albums-photos-image22288-v1bis.jpg


Je prend! 
J'ai juste l'impression que tu as ajouté un vignétage négatif (clair quoi) dont je suis pas très fan mais ça reste discret donc ok


----------



## Scalounet (8 Novembre 2013)

La photo de la tuture me fait penser a une de mes photos... 

Que du naturel, j'ai pas été futé sur le coup, mais ça donne un genre.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Pas de poubelle sur celle-là - sauf celle où vous voudrez peut-être la mettre...



Rien à redire, juste qu'elle me plait 



Scalounet a dit:


> Que du naturel, j'ai pas été futé sur le coup, mais ça donne un genre.



Le naturel, j'appelle cela restituer ce que l'on a vu, donc c'est tout simplement impeccable


----------



## jogary (9 Novembre 2013)

Je pensais mettre une photo sur halloween à l'instar de Momo, mais mon choix s'est fait sur ces 2 chevaux que j'ai croisé...







Pour info, voici l'autre :

http://nsa33.casimages.com/img/2013/11/09/131109011203178422.jpg


----------



## Scalounet (9 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Le naturel, j'appelle cela restituer ce que l'on a vu, donc c'est tout simplement impeccable



Quand je dis naturel, c'est que la photo ne "bénéficie" d'aucun traitement, le hic, c'est que, ce que j'ai vu dans le "viseur" n'est pas du tout ce qu'il en est ressorti !


----------



## momo-fr (9 Novembre 2013)

Jogary ta composition est perfectible, le second plan est vide, la montagne coupée, il faut plier les jambes ou se mettre à genoux et composer avec l'environnement. Ou alors cadrer resserré.

La lumière est perfectible avec trop de densité vers les basses lumières, j'ai mis un spot de lumière pour récupérer à la louche (sinon c'est les courbes et les couches).






  ​


----------



## Scalounet (9 Novembre 2013)

momo, étant un novice en la matière puisque mes seules références sont les critiques de chasseur d'images que je suivais assidument (on ne se moque pas)   je me permets cependant de donner mon impression. 
Dis-moi ce que tu en pense. 

je trouve que l'herbe au tout premier plan n'a rien de passionnant, pour moi, le fond n'est pas sans "valeur", effectivement le haut n'est pas joli, mais la moitié donne quand même une bonne perceptive (du moins c'est comme cela que je le vois) 

Ne serait-il pas plus logique de minimiser le premier plan ? 

Personnellement j'aurais plus vu la découpe de cette façon ! 



Ton avis ?​


----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2013)

Non pour moi c'est coupé trop à raz du sujet.
Je garderais la compo de momo en l'aérant un peu vers le haut mais surement pas en taillant le bas.


----------



## jogary (10 Novembre 2013)

Scalounet a dit:


> je trouve que l'herbe au tout premier plan n'a rien de passionnant, pour moi, le fond n'est pas sans "valeur", effectivement le haut n'est pas joli, *mais la moitié donne quand même une bonne perceptive (du moins c'est comme cela que je le vois*)
> Ne serait-il pas plus logique de minimiser le premier plan ?



De même ! Pas du tout photographe :mouais: ( loin de là et tout le monde l'a remarqué :love: ) je prends des clichés au hasard de mes déplacements et balades un peu partout et j'aime simplement figer quelques instants que je trouve joli à mes yeux. Je ne cherche pas la technique mais le sujet (  ) et hélas je n'arrive pas à faire les 2 en même temps...:rose:
--
Ceci étant, cette photo prise à moyenne altitude ( 1500 mètres ) a été déjà pas mal "zoomée" et il y avait encore plus de "vide" autour de ces chevaux et c'est ce que je voulais faire ressortir. Mais sans zoom ils auraient trop petits. 
Donc, mauvais cadrage...Certainement un mauvais placement de ma part et autres.
*Question *: vaut-il mieux privilégier le cadre entier avec un sujet plus petit ou l'inverse ?


----------



## momo-fr (10 Novembre 2013)

jogary a dit:


> *Question *: vaut-il mieux privilégier le cadre entier avec un sujet plus petit ou l'inverse ?


Tu as la réponse dans la question, si le sujet c'est le cadre <- -> si le sujet c'est le sujet -><-, ensuite cela peut être le sujet "dans" le cadre pour le placer dans un environnement, on aura moins de lecture sur le sujet mais on le trouvera dans "son" cadre bref c'est toi le photographe, pas le sujet.  

J'apprécie tout cela sur place, ici lumière voilée, donc second plan ta top top, sujet intéressant (même si la mise en lumière ne le met pas bien en valeur), en balade en montagne il faut être patient, surtout que les animaux bougent, ils seront dans quelques minutes au bon endroit avec la bonne lumière.

Montre-nous la photo d'origine


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> en balade en montagne il faut être patient, surtout que les animaux bougent, ils seront dans quelques minutes au bon endroit avec la bonne lumière.



En parlant de lumière, de montagne, d'animaux qui bougent il me semble que cet exemple correspond à plus d'un point, ma photo d'amateur me plait tout simplement


----------



## jogary (10 Novembre 2013)

Et voilà les originales, en mode "portrait", j'avais déjà zoomé ces photos :

La photo

http://nsa34.casimages.com/img/2013/11/10/131110105301530966.jpg

Les autres prises :

http://nsa33.casimages.com/img/2013/11/10/131110105623572251.jpg

http://nsa33.casimages.com/img/2013/11/10/131110105719763208.jpg


----------



## ergu (10 Novembre 2013)

J'aurais gardé le truc qui émerge de la brume, à droite de la photo, pour casser l'effet "tricolore" du décors (une bande verte, une bande blanche, une bande bleue)


----------



## Ubaye (10 Novembre 2013)

En 3mn :


----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2013)

jogary a dit:


> *Question *: vaut-il mieux privilégier le cadre entier avec un sujet plus petit ou l'inverse ?


Ca dépend en effet de l'environnement du sujet. Si celui-ci est peu complexe et ne prend pas le pas sur le sujet lui même alors il peu servir a "magnifier" le sujet. C'est la notion d'espace négatif ou negative space.

A propos d'espace voilà des chevaux qui doivent avoir bien du mal a respirer tant le cadrage est étriqué.


_Macallan_ a dit:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img69/8587/ffb3.jpg


Et que dire du traitement qui pique les yeux?

D'ailleurs d'une manière générale j'ai l'impression qu'il y'a déjà une dérive dans les cimaises...


----------



## ergu (10 Novembre 2013)

J'ai beaucoup hésité à vous montrer celle-là.
A tort ou à raison ?


----------



## Ubaye (10 Novembre 2013)

A tort à mon avis.
Mais elle est bruitée et les noirs sont bouchés. Tu dois pouvoir l'améliorer.


----------



## ergu (10 Novembre 2013)

Ubaye a dit:


> A tort à mon avis.
> Mais elle est bruitée et les noirs sont bouchés. Tu dois pouvoir l'améliorer.



Ouais - assez floue aussi et avant de noircir le tour, on pouvait bien voir que le cadrage est un peu pourri (il y a une grue à gauche dont on ne voit pas le haut, on se demande ce qu'elle fout là)

Pourtant elle me parle.
Elle fait partie des photos qui m'arrêtent l'oeil, qui me donnent envie de les regarder. 

Bah, pas grave, j'ai l'air d'être à une sur deux, la prochaine sera une tuerie !
Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## Ubaye (10 Novembre 2013)

Oui la grue je l'ai vu, j'ai cru que c'était un pylone. Mais il s'intègre bien dans la photo urbaine, pas de souci.
Le bruit n'est pas très gênant dans la mesure où il "vieillit" un peu la photo, mais il y en a beaucoup je trouve.
Et beaucoup d'ombres bouchées.
Mais je l'aime bien quand même ta photo !


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Novembre 2013)

Ubaye a dit:


> Si je voulais ergoter je dirais Mais non, je ne veux pas ergoter. Top ta photo !



Voudrais tu dire que le cache du phare de l'aile fait à penser à   La photo est top bravo l'oeil du photographe !


----------



## Ubaye (10 Novembre 2013)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Voudrais tu dire que le cache du phare de l'aile fait à penser à   La photo est top bravo l'oeil du photographe !



 un doigt ! mais juste un doigt alors


----------



## Luc G (10 Novembre 2013)

En ce qui concerne celle d'Ergu, le bruit ne me gêne pas plus que ça, pour une photo de nuit de ce style, ça me va. En fait le seul truc qui me gêne, c'est la position de la tour par rapport à la photo. Mais, je me doute qu'il pouvait difficilement la bouger . Je n'ai pas pris le temps de m'amuser avec, voir si ça passait mieux en format carré, mais on perd le ciel noir à droite. Enfin, en tous cas c'est ça qui me gêne (peut-être parce que ça m'arrive assez souvent de me retrouver avec des photos qui présentent le même "défaut" ).

Pour la peine, je vous en colle une du Méjean pour avoir vos avis.


----------



## momo-fr (10 Novembre 2013)

Ubaye a dit:


> A tort à mon avis.
> Mais elle est bruitée et les noirs sont bouchés. Tu dois pouvoir l'améliorer.


Pour moi non, telle quelle, elle est superbe, ces noirs servent très bien cette nuit-là, cette atmosphère, le bruit convient très bien aussi, rien à ajouter ou retirer, une photo "sentie" par un truc technique trop réfléchit.  

Jogary, avec ta source je me suis fait un "ptit" carré :






Avec de la matière on peut "taper" dedans sans souci. ​


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (11 Novembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> A propos d'espace voilà des chevaux qui doivent avoir bien du mal a respirer tant le cadrage est étriqué.
> 
> Et que dire du traitement qui pique les yeux?


Il s'agit de cette image postée dans Les cimaises :






C'est vrai cela manque un peu d'air et il y a trop de clarté. 
J'ai cadré un peu serré à la prise de vue.
Je connais bien l'endroit et j'ai serré en largeur pour éviter des arbres sur les côtés et le fait de m'abaisser à du coup enlever du ciel. :rateau:
Mais, j'aime bien la masse volumique des chevaux, donc le cadrage serré en largeur ne me gêne pas.
J'aurai dû reculer un poil et remonter l'appareil pour avoir plus de ciel*.

Pour toutes ces raisons, j'aimerai décrocher l'image des cimaises (MP envoyé à aCLR).
J'ai manqué de discernement. 

Sinon, là, aussi, c'est étriqué et là encore (sans vouloir me comparer à Klein ou Géricault).

* En remettant du ciel dans un format carré, cela donnerait une respiration par le haut :


----------



## SirDeck (11 Novembre 2013)

Il y a un sens du mouvement dans le Géricault et note la proportion de vide laissé devant.
Quant à Klein, cela fonctionne. Pas une tête dans le bord, une multiplication des plans pour la profondeur, etc. du grand art. Notez le visage débouché au tirage à l'arrière-plan&#8230;


Le cadrage serré peut très bien fonctionner. Tu sembles bien aimer ce cadrage. Mais c'est assez difficile en fait. La composition interne doit être particulièrement soignée (comme pour tes lettres).


----------



## Ubaye (11 Novembre 2013)

J'aime bien cette photo Luc G, notamment les couleurs, très "reposantes"


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (11 Novembre 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> Le cadrage serré peut très bien fonctionner. Tu sembles bien aimer ce cadrage. Mais c'est assez difficile en fait. La composition interne doit être particulièrement soignée (comme pour tes lettres).


Oui, j'aime bien la difficulté.


----------



## ergu (12 Novembre 2013)

Ubaye a dit:


>



Bon, je suis désolé parce que tu as été sympa avec les miennes, mais...

Le grillage me dérange vraiment sur cette photo.
Il brouille la vue, il n'a rien d'esthétique en plus d'être de travers par rapport à toi, il n'apporte pas de sens à l'image. On sent juste que c'est une contrainte (il était là, alors difficile de faire sans) et pas du tout un choix.

La photo reste bien (encore que le corps de l'âne de droite brise un peu l'effet mirroir des deux têtes à mon avis) mais valait-elle les Cimaises ?


----------



## Ubaye (12 Novembre 2013)

Tu as raison, le prof me l'a aussi fait remarquer.
Mais le grillage est là et on doit faire avec, surtout les ânes d'ailleurs... Sans le grillage elle aurait eu une autre signification.


----------



## ergu (12 Novembre 2013)

Ubaye a dit:


> Tu as raison, le prof me l'a aussi fait remarquer.
> Mais le grillage est là et on doit faire avec, surtout les ânes d'ailleurs... Sans le grillage elle aurait eu une autre signification.



Je ne sais pas ce que ça aurait rendu, hein, mais dans ce cas, j'aurais essayé de me baisser pour avoir du grillage sur toute l'étendue de la photo (et éventuellement demander à quelqu'un de le tendre plus pour lui donner un aspect moins relâché, plus dur) - comme ça tu crée (ou pas) un contraste entre le carcéral du grillage et la tendresse du geste.

Bon, peut-être qu'elle aurait rien rendu de plus...


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Novembre 2013)

J'ai hésité avec les cimaises, mais puisqu'ici aussi on aime aussi les ânes, je vous poste un baudet 
(Baudet veut dire reproducteur) :king:



​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2013)

Toum'ai,

Pour moi un baudet c'est un âne du Poitou 
Ce qui n'enlève rien à la beauté de la photo, photo que j'aurai essayé d'éclaircir un peu.


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Toum'ai,
> 
> Pour moi un baudet c'est un âne du Poitou
> Ce qui n'enlève rien à la beauté de la photo, photo que j'aurai essayé d'éclaircir un peu.



En l'occurrence celui-ci est un baudet du Poitou, mais il existe aussi des baudet des Pyrénées Wiki

Je n'ai pas voulu fouiller dans les noirs pour garder la puissance du bestiau (vraiment pas facile) et ne pas affadir puisque j'ai un ciel type "jour blanc"

D'autres ?


----------



## momo-fr (12 Novembre 2013)

Le grillage quel grillage ?






 :rateau: ​


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Novembre 2013)

Euh, momo, tu sais combien ça se facture l'heure de retouche ? :rateau:


----------



## Ubaye (12 Novembre 2013)

Non non Momo, non non...  J'y tiens au grillage, sinon je l'aurais évité :rateau: D'autant qu'en plus tu fais sauter la signature... :mouais:

Oui Ergu, tendu ç'aurait été mieux en effet.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Novembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai hésité avec les cimaises,
> ​


Tu as bien fait car autant cette photo n'est pas spécialement ratée et je n'ai pas grand chose à dire sur la technique ni la composition autant on peut se demander si cette photo mériterait d'être accroché à un mur (en dehors de celui d'un gîte rural).
Pour rappel, ce fil n'est pas la suite de "vos plus belles photos que tout le monde trouve ratées" et l'autre fil concerne uniquement les photos qu'on accrocherait à son mur.
D'autres feraient bien ravoir les mêmes doutes que toi


----------



## ergu (12 Novembre 2013)

Et voilà...

PVPBP est squatté par des ânes...

Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## momo-fr (12 Novembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Euh, momo, tu sais combien ça se facture l'heure de retouche ? :rateau:


De l'heure je ne sais pas, là j'y ai passé moins de 10 mn histoire de me détendre les pixels.


----------



## Ubaye (12 Novembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu as bien fait car autant cette photo n'est pas spécialement ratée et je n'ai pas grand chose à dire sur la technique ni la composition autant on peut se demander si cette photo mériterait d'être accroché à un mur (en dehors de celui d'un gîte rural).
> Pour rappel, ce fil n'est pas la suite de "vos plus belles photos que tout le monde trouve ratées" et l'autre fil concerne uniquement les photos qu'on accrocherait à son mur.
> _D'autres feraient bien ravoir les mêmes doutes que toi_




Tu as raison. A l'avenir je m'abstiendrai.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Novembre 2013)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Il s'agit de cette image postée dans Les cimaises :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le traitement appliqué dessus, c'est juste pas possible...


----------



## momo-fr (13 Novembre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le traitement appliqué dessus, c'est juste pas possible...



Arf, pas possible pour toi






Pas possib pff   ​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le traitement appliqué dessus, c'est juste pas possible...



et sinon, les tiennes on les voit quand ?
parce que l'on a bien compris que tu prenais des photos qui n'avait pas beaucoup d'intérêt/peu réussie/pas envie de le montrer, mais tu la ramène sacrément souvent quand même.
mais tu sais quoi ? c'est même pas 'pvpb', simplement le 'labo' !!! y'a plus rien que te retiens !!!

parce qu'on est pas con, tu vient la ramener en insinuant que tu as la plus grosse, mais tu ne veux pas la montrer :mouais:

et moi poster une photo ? ah ben non, moi j'suis un troll


----------



## Romuald (13 Novembre 2013)

@eseldorm : pas d'accord. On peut très bien critiquer une photo, techniquement ou artistiquement, sans avoir à prouver quoi que ce soit. C'est un avis, c'est subjectif, et la preuve c'est que sur ce coup momo et Fab' n'ont visiblement pas le même point de vue (hihihi© zebig). L'un a-t-il raison et l'autre tort ? Non. Ils n'ont pas les mêmes gouts, point. Le seul reproche qu'on peut faire à Fab' c'est de ne pas dire pourquoi il n'aime pas.
Personnellement je trouve aussi le traitement très mauvais, l'effet de halo autour des chevaux me pique les yeux.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> @eseldorm : pas d'accord. On peut très bien critiquer une photo, techniquement ou artistiquement, sans avoir à prouver quoi que ce soit. C'est un avis, c'est subjectif, et la preuve c'est que sur ce coup momo et Fab' n'ont visiblement pas le même point de vue (hihihi© zebig). L'un a-t-il raison et l'autre tort ? Non. Ils n'ont pas les mêmes gouts, point. Le seul reproche qu'on peut faire à Fab' c'est de ne pas dire pourquoi il n'aime pas.



Ah mais je n'ai pas dit le contraire. Sauf que fab'bab' vient dézinguer à tout va, pifpouf je rentre je sors. et que dans ses commentaires techniques, quand il y en a, t'as vite fait de comprendre que de toute façon, il aurait fait mieux. et dans ce cas, ben, autant le montrer non ?



Romuald a dit:


> Personnellement je trouve aussi le traitement très mauvais, l'effet de halo autour des chevaux me pique les yeux.



D'ailleurs moi aussi je n'aime pas : contraste trop élevé, cadrage trop serré et cet horrible effet qui apparait souvent avec le HDR (ou alors quand tu tires sur variance + contraste en même temps).


----------



## Luc G (13 Novembre 2013)

Restons dans les chevaux. Celle-là, vous en pensez quoi (c'est toujours sur le Méjean, le même jour d'ailleurs, un cheval de Przewalski).


----------



## Romuald (13 Novembre 2013)

On dirait qu'il va se casser la margoulette ton Przewalski. Ou alors il prend un virage sur l'aile . Mais l'absence de ciel ou de tout autre repère spatial (relief, perspective...) me casse complètement la sensation de mouvement.


----------



## bugman (14 Novembre 2013)

Une petite typée URBEX...






@ Luc G : Tu peux essayer une rotation sur ta photo (pour voir) ? C'est vrai qu'on dirait qu'il va se coucher.


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> On dirait qu'il va se casser la margoulette ton Przewalski. Ou alors il prend un virage sur l'aile . Mais l'absence de ciel ou de tout autre repère spatial (relief, perspective...) me casse complètement la sensation de mouvement.



En fait, c'est précisément cette attitude qui me plaisait bien : il descendait la pente. Mais ta remarque m'intéresse parce que forcément, j'ai dans la tête tout le contexte, ce que n'a pas celui qui regarde, c'est donc difficile de se mettre à sa place 

j'en ai fait plusieurs, une où il monte aussi. Par contre, pas de ciel (moi ça ne me gênait pas), ce n'était pas possible sur celui-là qui était dans la pente et pas tout à fait à côté de moi, ils sont dans un très très grand enclos (quelques centaines d'hectares) mais dans un enclos quand même où on ne pénètre pas. J'ai pu en faire d'autres avec le ciel à un autre moment mais sans réel intérêt question cadre.


----------



## plovemax (14 Novembre 2013)

Après Luc G, tout dépend de l'intention que tu donnes à ta photo. On reconnait un appui caractéristique du trot en pente chez les équidés et le léger flou de mouvement sur les membres en suspension confirme cette allure. Pour un quadrupède ce n'est pas une allure facile sur une pente rocailleuse. Du coup dans cette optique là moi j'aurai cadré plus serré et en augmenté le contraste et microcontraste qui font saillir la musculature au travail (cuisse encolure).


----------



## SirDeck (14 Novembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> @eseldorm : pas d'accord. On peut très bien critiquer une photo, techniquement ou artistiquement, sans avoir à prouver quoi que ce soit.


Si tu veux dire qu'il n'est pas besoin d'être peintre pour critiquer la peinture, d'accord. Mais il faut un minimum de culture sur le sujet, cest-à-dire s'être intéressé à l'état des connaissances sur ce sujet. Dans le cas contraire, on est dans des conversations de comptoir et nom dans un labo.



Romuald a dit:


> C'est un avis, c'est subjectif, et la preuve c'est que sur ce coup momo et Fab' n'ont visiblement pas le même point de vue (hihihi© zebig). L'un a-t-il raison et l'autre tort ? Non. Ils n'ont pas les mêmes gouts, point. Le seul reproche qu'on peut faire à Fab' c'est de ne pas dire pourquoi il n'aime pas.


Un avis en "labo" n'est intéressant que s'il s'appuie sur des arguments vérifiables portant sur des objets (objectifs) et nom sur le sujet qui l'énonce (subjectif).
Pour ce qui est de ta preuve, je ne suis pas sûr que Momo pense que Fab critique la photo (ce dernier point n'est pas clair). Il peut comprendre que Fab trouve le traitement "pas possible" tant il est brillant   Du coup Momo montre par la preuve (l'objet, objectif donc) qu'il est possible de reproduire facilement ce traitement (après des années à faire des traitements toute la journée )

Pour finir, une citation d'un grand critique littéraire :
"_Je ne lis jamais un livre dont je dois écrire la critique ; on se laisse tellement influencer._" (Oscar Wilde)


----------



## Romuald (14 Novembre 2013)

concernant objectif/subjectif, je crois que les deux sont abordables ici si j'en crois l'introduction d'aCLR au post #1 : 



aCLR a dit:


> *Le labo de PVPBP*
> 
> Comme son titre l'indique, nous voulons voir ici des images que vous aimeriez poster / accrocher sur PVPBP Les cimaises mais un détail vous en empêche. C'est ici que vous pouvez le faire et pourquoi pas en discuter puisque les commentaires sont autorisés sur ce fil.


Il n'est question ni de subjectif, ni d'objectif, seulement 'du détail qui cloche' 

Où l'on s'aperçoit d'ailleurs que le fil à dévié, c'est plutôt devenu de manière plus générale une espèce de 'qu'en pensez vous ?'


----------



## momo-fr (14 Novembre 2013)

Bon, pour être clair Fab Fab est connu pour des remarques (critiques ?) à l'emporte pièce, ici aussi, dire que le traitement n'est "pas possible" n'explique rien sur ce qu'il lui reproche, ce traitement (entre eau-forte et gravure ou traitement "à l'ancienne", le HDR donne une autre plage en tons moyens à mon avis) n'a rien de "pas possible", il est même correctement maîtrisé, il met en valeur la lumière et souligne les courbes des chevaux, mais c'est vrai qu'il "radicalise" le dessin et la perception globale de l'image (le souhait de l'auteur ?).

Mon traitement n'est pas identique mais montre que l'on peut souligner un sujet (ici le graf et la BD) en sortant des "canons" de la photographie "classique".


----------



## yvos (14 Novembre 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> Un avis en "labo" n'est intéressant que s'il s'appuie sur des arguments vérifiables portant sur des objets (objectifs) et nom sur le sujet qui l'énonce (subjectif).



o§ pçta'n ! je n'ai strictement rien compris


----------



## SirDeck (14 Novembre 2013)

&#20104;&#21578;"&#12521;&#12508;"&#12399;&#12289;&#12381;&#12428;&#12364;&#65288;&#20027;&#35251;&#30340;&#12394;&#65289;&#36848;&#12409;&#12390;&#34987;&#20889;&#20307;&#12395;&#26908;&#35388;&#21487;&#33021;&#12394;&#12458;&#12502;&#12472;&#12455;&#12463;&#12488;&#12395;&#23550;&#12375;&#12390;&#12289;&#24341;&#25968;&#65288;&#12479;&#12540;&#12466;&#12483;&#12488;&#65289;&#12392;&#21517;&#21069;&#12395;&#22522;&#12389;&#12356;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#22580;&#21512;&#12395;&#12398;&#12415;&#38754;&#30333;&#12356;&#12391;&#12377;&#12290;


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2013)

Momo, le HDR est une technique parmi d'autres. Pas une esthétique ni une balançoire vers des procédés vieux, éprouvés et limités. On tourne en rond, alors ?

Eclater les tons moyens ou accentuer pour faire vivre une photo passable ne me parait pas être une bonne école. 
Un peu comme du vernis sur des ongles rongés.

Il me semble qu'une bonne photo (au premier regard, en tout cas) ne laisse place à aucunes traces techniques. Il en ressort quelque chose de sensible, palpable via le cadrage, ses masses et le sujet. 

Ou place t-on sa sensibilité ? Dans un traitement vu et revu ? Sur un sujet vu et revu ?

Demain si je décide d'aborder un cheval, un âne ou une autruche, je sauterai la barrière.
Faire la même image que le voisin a peu d'intérêt. Le numérique est si facile. Nous ne sommes plus au XIX.

Prendre des risques et se confronter au sujet fait la différence.
Les meilleurs résultats se fabriquent avec envie.

Je reste un amateur et tout cela est ouvert à discussion.


----------



## bugman (15 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (15 Novembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> (...) ce traitement (entre eau-forte et gravure ou traitement "à l'ancienne", le HDR donne une autre plage en tons moyens à mon avis) n'a rien de "pas possible", il est même correctement maîtrisé, il met en valeur la lumière et souligne les courbes des chevaux, mais c'est vrai qu'il "radicalise" le dessin et la perception globale de l'image (le souhait de l'auteur ?).


Oui, c'est ce que je voulais : souligner les courbes des deux chevaux, le dessin.
J'aime bien ton idée de l'eau-forte et de l'aquatinte (deux procédés que j'ai expérimenté). 
Et ce n'est pas du HDR.

Sur le coup (et je l'ai déjà dit), j'ai manqué de discernement : cadre trop serré, manque de dynamisme à l'intérieur de l'image, pas assez de ciel, contraste, halo et bla bla. 
(Pour info, l'image carré, c'était juste pour montrer qu'une respiration par le haut pouvait fonctionner, en opposition avec l'assise "massive" des chevaux).
Mon erreur aura été de trop lisser l'horizon, ce qui donne cet effet de halo. :rateau:
Voilà, on apprend aussi de ses erreurs.

J'essaierai de la refaire (mais en RAW).
(J'en ai plein d'autres avec plus de mouvement dans le cadre et cadre qui respire, des amorces, des zones de flou, un étagement des plans qui donne plus de profondeur, mais celle-ci me faisait penser aux fresques de Piero Della Francesca et j'aime bien son côté hiératique. Et je vous épargnerai les autres ).

Je n'aime pas trop disserter sur les intentions d'une image.
Une image est une image. Elle fonctionne ou elle ne fonctionne pas.
Pas la peine de mots et de surcharge pour signifier ses intentions.

Bon, celle-ci ne fonctionne pas.
Mais à force de me faire "descendre", je vais finir par en aimer presque ces défauts. (3eme degré)


----------



## Romuald (15 Novembre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> un gamin et un cheval


J'aime beaucoup :love:. Histoire de pinailler, dommage que la composition verticale/horizontale soit perturbée aux bords par la focale, et qu'on ne voit pas les yeux du gamin. Et le gros défaut du numérique : encore un halo, autour des naseaux.
Mais je me fous de ces défauts somme toute mineurs parce qu'elle me raconte quelque chose.


----------



## SirDeck (15 Novembre 2013)

Ce n'est pas un défaut du numérique mais une marque d'accentuation.
Pour information, le système visuel humain utilise déjà cette technique d'accentuation.


----------



## bugman (15 Novembre 2013)

Merci pour vos commentaires.

Je pense que le problème (que je n'avais pas remarqué) vient du traitement. Je passe souvent une copie de la photo (calque) en mode luminosité après l'avoir passé par le plug N&B Nik (Google). J'ai certainement dû pousser la structure un peu loin.

La petite sera punie pour avoir fermé les yeux. 
Ce qui me gene aussi c'est d'avoir coupé le cheval (mais bon, il n'était pas vraiment calme non plus).


----------



## yvos (15 Novembre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Merci pour vos commentaires.
> 
> Je pense que le problème (que je n'avais pas remarqué) vient du traitement. Je passe souvent une copie de la photo (calque) en mode luminosité après l'avoir passé par le plug N&B Nik (Google). J'ai certainement dû pousser la structure un peu loin.
> 
> ...



Désolé, je vais paraître méchant, mais tu peux effectivement mettre une torgnole à ta fille.  

On sent ce que tu as voulu faire, ce qui donne à cette photo un capital sympathie (un peu de vivant, ça change de murs sur accentués) mais l'expression de la petite fait que cela ne fonctionne pas pour moi. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h24 ----------




SirDeck a dit:


> &#20104;&#21578;"&#12521;&#12508;"&#12399;&#12289;&#12381;&#12428;&#12364;&#65288;&#20027;&#35251;&#30340;&#12394;&#65289;&#36848;&#12409;&#12390;&#34987;&#20889;&#20307;&#12395;&#26908;&#35388;&#21487;&#33021;&#12394;&#12458;&#12502;&#12472;&#12455;&#12463;&#12488;&#12395;&#23550;&#12375;&#12390;&#12289;&#24341;&#25968;&#65288;&#12479;&#12540;&#12466;&#12483;&#12488;&#65289;&#12392;&#21517;&#21069;&#12395;&#22522;&#12389;&#12356;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#22580;&#21512;&#12395;&#12398;&#12415;&#38754;&#30333;&#12356;&#12391;&#12377;&#12290;



là, par contre, je ne peux qu'être d'accord


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Novembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> là, par contre, je ne peux qu'être d'accord



Mais c'est pas du chinois, c'est du jappe au nez


----------



## SirDeck (15 Novembre 2013)

Ernest a dit:


> Il me semble qu'une bonne photo (au premier regard, en tout cas) ne laisse place à aucunes traces techniques. Il en ressort quelque chose de sensible, palpable via le cadrage, ses masses et le sujet.
> 
> Ou place t-on sa sensibilité ? Dans un traitement vu et revu ? Sur un sujet vu et revu ?
> 
> ...



Je pense voir ce que tu veux dire et je suis assez d'accord. Mais j'émettrais deux réserves.

Jean-Claude Ronceray nous dis qu'une bonne repique ne se voit pas.
Mais inversement, certains procédés techniques sont faits pour être vus. Fermer une photo, par exemple, est un grand classique et il peut être très marqué volontairement (surtout en noir et blanc).
Un procédé technique peut également être utilisé comme moyen d'expression, comme l'utilisation de l'hyper contraste par Giacomelli.

Pour ce qui est de chercher un nouveau "regard", il me semble que cela nécessite d'avoir une bonne connaissance des regards existants (sinon comment savoir s'il est nouveau ?). Comme en peinture, en musique, en littérature, etc. il me semble très utile de copier les "maîtres" pour apprendre. Les maîtres d'aujourd'hui, ceux qui explorent les nouvelles capacités du numérique et des tirages pigmentaires (j'adore ! :love comme ceux d'hier.
Je crois que c'est Martin Parr qui écrivait dans ses ouvrages consacrés aux livres photos que la photographie est déjà assez vieille pour qu'il soit difficile d'avoir un "regard" photographique qui n'a pas été déjà exploré. Il dit qu'il est même très surpris lorsqu'il en croise un. Il cite Rinko Kawauchi :love:. Or elle travaille au Rolleiflex pour son travail personnel. Pour aller plus loin encore, Sally Mann ne travaille qu'au collodion humide. Or son travail peut être très contemporain comme la série sur son mari malade : Proud Flesh. Comme le suggère la fin de ton message, ce qui compte le plus c'est le regard, qu'importe la technique pourvu qu'elle soit maîtrisée au point de sortir de la conscience


----------



## manulemafatais (19 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Toum'aï (19 Novembre 2013)

Je constate une certaine dérive aux cimaises... 

Et pas que pour les feux de camp


----------



## manulemafatais (19 Novembre 2013)

Il est pas bô mon feu de camp ?


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Novembre 2013)

Il dévoie le terme cimaises"

:!:


----------



## manulemafatais (19 Novembre 2013)

Oh mais tu peut bouler rouge je t'objecterai qu'elles sont incandescentes mes ondes.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2013)

Il a dit, pas que ... :rateau:


----------



## ergu (19 Novembre 2013)

manulemafatais a dit:


> Il est pas bô mon feu de camp ?



Ce que je n'y aime pas :

Les personnages sont flous - ça pourrait être sympa s'ils étaient en mouvement, genre en train de danser mais non. Ce sont des flous immobiles. Je trouve ça très laid.

Le guitariste au premier plan est de dos, assis sur une horrible chaise en plastique qui ne colle pas dans l'atmosphère "feu de camp et guitare".

Dans mon esprit, feu de camps et guitare = soirée cool, ambiance chaleureuse, tout ça.
Or, la pente du terrain, le sens des flammes... Il y a comme une sensation de danger ou de vertige dans la dynamique de la photo qui contredit le sujet. Du coup, ni l'un ni l'autre ne fonctionne.

Bref, non, je ne la trouve pas belle, cette photo.


----------



## manulemafatais (19 Novembre 2013)

Bin voila  ça au moins c'est argumenté. 
En plus je suis bien d'accord... 
Je ne le ferai plus promis.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Personnellement je trouve aussi le traitement très mauvais, l'effet de halo autour des chevaux me pique les yeux.



Je ne pensais pas qu'il était nécessaire de le préciser tellement ça sautait aux yeux.

Bref. pour répondre à Eseldorm, je suis professionnel de l'image qui bouge, ça me donne un certain recul pour avoir un oeil critique. 
Si je devais comparer avec des repères qui sont les miens, le traitement appliqué sur la dite photo, c'est un peu comme les fondus enchainés en forme d'étoile que nombre d'amateurs de films de mariage affectionnent tant...
Ca fait genre "je sais me servir des outils" devant les potes, mais c'est souvent ridicule.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h01 ----------




momo-fr a dit:


> Bon, pour être clair Fab Fab est connu pour des remarques (critiques ?) à l'emporte pièce, ici aussi, dire que le traitement n'est "pas possible" n'explique rien sur ce qu'il lui reproche, ce traitement (entre eau-forte et gravure ou traitement "à l'ancienne", le HDR donne une autre plage en tons moyens à mon avis) n'a rien de "pas possible", il est même correctement maîtrisé, il met en valeur la lumière et souligne les courbes des chevaux, mais c'est vrai qu'il "radicalise" le dessin et la perception globale de l'image (le souhait de l'auteur ?).
> 
> Mon traitement n'est pas identique mais montre que l'on peut souligner un sujet (ici le graf et la BD) en sortant des "canons" de la photographie "classique".



Sauf que le traitement, sur ta photo, il est bien fait...


----------



## aCLR (19 Novembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Ce que je n'y aime pas :
> 
> Les personnages sont flous - ça pourrait être sympa s'ils étaient en mouvement, genre en train de danser mais non. Ce sont des flous immobiles. Je trouve ça très laid.
> 
> ...





manulemafatais a dit:


> Bin voila  ça au moins c'est argumenté.
> En plus je suis bien d'accord...
> Je ne le ferai plus promis.



Bon, je fais quoi maintenant ?!
Je déplace ici ou quoi ?!


----------



## Romuald (19 Novembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Bon, je fais quoi maintenant ?!
> Je déplace ici ou quoi ?!


C'est toi le modo, un peu d'initiative que diable !


----------



## manulemafatais (19 Novembre 2013)

Pas mieux.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (19 Novembre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> (...)
> Si je devais comparer avec des repères qui sont les miens, le traitement appliqué sur la dite photo, c'est un peu comme les fondus enchainés en forme d'étoile que nombre d'amateurs de films de mariage affectionnent tant...
> Ca fait genre "je sais me servir des outils" devant les potes, mais c'est souvent ridicule.


Aucunes intentions dans ce sens.
Dans mon dernier post, j'ai dit tout ce que j'avais à dire sur cette image.
Pas la peine d'y revenir.


----------



## collodion (19 Novembre 2013)

Ernest a dit:


> Momo, le HDR est une technique parmi d'autres. Pas une esthétique ni une balançoire vers des procédés vieux, éprouvés et limités. On tourne en rond, alors ?
> 
> Eclater les tons moyens ou accentuer pour faire vivre une photo passable ne me parait pas être une bonne école.
> Un peu comme du vernis sur des ongles rongés.
> ...



C'est très intéressant et je suis assez admiratif devant tant d'acuité. J'aimerais en savoir plus. Est ce que tu pourrais compléter ton explication en nous décrivant les circonstances de ta prise de vue et le sujet de la photographie ci-dessous ?

http://forums.macg.co/12629876-post44.html


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (20 Novembre 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> (...)
> Pour aller plus loin encore, Sally Mann ne travaille qu'au collodion humide. Or son travail peut être très contemporain comme la série sur son mari malade : Proud Flesh.


J'avais vu son expo chez Karsten Greve, j'avais été impressionné par la matière et le côté aléatoire du procédé.


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Novembre 2013)




----------



## ranxerox (21 Novembre 2013)

belle atmosphère toum ...

à mon sens, elle a sa place dans les cimaises
même si, selon moi tu aurais pu un peu régler les gris dans les hautes valeurs

déboucher un peu les zone trop sombres, les aérer ;-)

NB pour le confort peut-être inverser gauche/droite... peut-être...


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Novembre 2013)

Merci. 
J'ai une version plus dégagée dans les gris mais je préfère ce côté sombre qui dramatise. Quant à l'inversion, je ne le fait que rarement sur les lieux qui pourraient être reconnus, mais je vais essayer, sans reposter bien sûr. 
Si yen a d'autre qui la voient aux cimaises, je demanderai au modo de déplacer :style:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Novembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> à mon sens, elle a sa place dans les cimaises



Tout-à-fait d'accord !


----------



## ranxerox (21 Novembre 2013)

oui c'est vrai que si tu débouchais trop les hautes valeurs, il ya aurait pê moins de tension...

edit : et peut-être aussi que cette lecture droite gauche entretien cette tension aussi...
plus que dans un confort gauche droite ...


----------



## SirDeck (21 Novembre 2013)

Au niveau du point de vue, la juxtaposition du sémaphore et de l'antenne relais me paraît poser problème.

En noir et blanc, je trouve que l'absence de corrections sélectives de la luminosité (un tirage quoi) aboutit à quelque chose d'assez plat. C'est dommage.


----------



## bugman (21 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tout-à-fait d'accord !



Pareil.


----------



## ranxerox (21 Novembre 2013)

oui sir la construction est peut-être maladroite, je trouve malgré tout qu'il y a une belle tension ;-) elle me procure une émotion ,-) ce qui devient rare en ce qui me concerne ;-) plus que bien des photos réussies techniquement ;-)

je ne suis pas sûr qu'il n'y ait pas un peu de travail de tirage, contrairement à toi...
elle me parait surprenante pour un tirage brut

; )


----------



## yvos (21 Novembre 2013)

pour moi, il y a un problème dans le traitement (voir les transitions entre les phares et leur fond, trop artificielles : tu as du vouloir éclaircir à la hache).


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Novembre 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> Au niveau du point de vue, la juxtaposition du sémaphore et de l'antenne relais me paraît poser problème.



Télé 200 mm petit capteur = 300 pour du 34 x 36

Le traitement j'en parle demain


----------



## momo-fr (22 Novembre 2013)

Je suis un peu d'accord pour le côté "plat", même si c'est drama il n'en reste pas moins qu'il faut un guide pour la lecture sinon "paf" on se cogne  









Mais ce n'est que "ma" vision de la chose.​


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Novembre 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> En noir et blanc, je trouve que l'absence de corrections sélectives de la luminosité (un tirage quoi) aboutit à quelque chose d'assez plat. C'est dommage.





momo-fr a dit:


> Je suis un peu d'accord pour le côté "plat", même si c'est drama il n'en reste pas moins qu'il faut un guide pour la lecture&#8230; sinon "paf" on se cogne&#8230; ​



Bon, j'aimais bien son côté charbonneux, mais c'est vrai que j'aurais dû animer en faisant des retouches ponctuelles 



yvos a dit:


> pour moi, il y a un problème dans le traitement (voir les transitions entre les phares et leur fond, trop artificielles : tu as du vouloir éclaircir à la hache).



Éclaircir ? c'est sous-ex à donf... 
Et pis j'ai pas de hache, juste une plume 

Ce qui me fais plaisir c'est que personne ne m'a parlé des faisceaux lumineux que j'ai ajoutés ! 

Et je post le raw non développé, juste jpeguisé et ramené à 800 pix, oui ça penche


----------



## ranxerox (22 Novembre 2013)

bien joué ;-)

edit : d'autant quand ce qui me concerne, j'ai énormément de mal à convertir une image couleur en n&b ...

mais, si tu m'autorises, je trouve que tu aurais pu alors - quitte à trafiquer ta photo à fond -
trouver un (re)cadrage bcp plus fort ;-)

bravo en tout cas


--- > cimaise ;-)


----------



## momo-fr (22 Novembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ce qui me fais plaisir c'est que personne ne m'a parlé des faisceaux lumineux que j'ai ajoutés !


Pour ma part j'ai évité le sujet qui fâche j'en ai photographié des phares, au couchant au temps du loup et de nuit, ça ne fait jamais ça, si veux le faire il te faut donner un "profondeur" au faisceau lumineux, c'est ce qui manque là.


----------



## vovaisdead (22 Novembre 2013)

Je trouve le traitement initial de Toum'ai très réussi vu son image de base. 

Bon aussi après ce pourrait être aussi un bon visuel de base pour *Bidouillez...*


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Novembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> Pour ma part j'ai évité le sujet qui fâche j'en ai photographié des phares, au couchant au temps du loup et de nuit, ça ne fait jamais ça, si veux le faire il te faut donner un "profondeur" au faisceau lumineux, c'est ce qui manque là.



Je m'en suis aperçu trop tard, j'aurais dû faire un masque de ma sélection et le dégrader...
J'ai toujours habité pas loin de phares et je me suis fait avoir... Comme les enfants qui dessinent les fenêtres des maisons dans les coins :rateau: j'ai fait un faisceau et c'est tout, alors que l'intensité lumineuse décroît comme le carré de la distance, dans mes premiers cours d'optique 
double :rateau:


----------



## bugman (22 Novembre 2013)

Lut,

Ca ne plaira peut être pas (je doute aussi) mais je lui aurais bien vu un petit coté froid, sous un léger brouillard, ambience orageuse :


----------



## momo-fr (22 Novembre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Ca ne plaira peut être pas (je doute aussi) mais je lui aurais bien vu un petit coté froid, sous un léger brouillard, ambiance orageuse


Dommage, ton recadrage n'équilibre pas les respirations gauche/droite, et sur du carré c'est important. Pour le traitement on peut voir beaucoup de choses.   :rateau:


----------



## vovaisdead (22 Novembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> .. j'ai fait un faisceau et c'est tout, alors que l'intensité lumineuse décroît comme le carré de la distance, dans mes premiers cours d'optique
> double :rateau:



Oui mais non. Dans un cas de figure avec des nuages emplits d'humidité, la tendance peut être inverse, réverbération des microparticules d'eau en suspension.


----------



## yvos (22 Novembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Éclaircir ? c'est sous-ex à donf...




Un ciel + lumineux en fond conduit, si aucune précaution particulière n'est prise, à sous exposer les premiers plans et à devoir se lancer dans un débouchage de ces parties. C'est simplement ce que tu fais en faisant joujou avec les courbes. Je persiste: j'ai l'impression d'un collage de phares découpés dans la Redoute et collé sur un fond tourmenté  L'accentuation appliquée doit d'ailleurs pas aider les choses. Après, si tout le monde ici aime, tant mieux 

Et puis je vais mettre les pieds dans le plat parce que je trouve que le sujet se focalise beaucoup trop sur le tirage et les artifices pouvant en découler mais le sujet de ta photo (des autres) vaut-il la peine de passer par un tel processus pour rattraper une prise de vue déplorable ? Je le dis sans animosité, hein,  simplement parce que je me pose souvent la question pour moi même sans être vraiment satisfait.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2013)

> Après, si tout le monde ici aime, tant mieux



Faudrait le demander à un public d'amateurs de belles photos, lors d'une exposition.
Sans vouloir froisser qui que ce soit, s'entend. Pourquoi ne pas simuler une mise en vente comme lors d'une adjudication ? Certaines personnes seraient surprises par le chiffre proposé, à commencer par moi avec mes productions décriées, n'importe comment nous ne sommes jamais satisfait du résultat, avouons le


----------



## ergu (22 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas simuler une mise en vente comme lors d'une adjudication ?



C'est marrant cette obsession du rapport marchand, ce n'est pas la première fois que tu mets ça en avant ici et ça me semble en complète contradiction avec l'esprit.

Ici, on montre et on critique des photos, on ne leur donne pas une valeur marchande.
Surtout quand il n'y a pas de véritable dépense derrière, ça fausse troute notion d'échelle de valeur.

Quand je poste ici, j'attends un avis sur ma photo, une critique, pas une pseudo valeur marchande - je trouve bien plus enrichissant qu'on me dise ce que l'on trouve de raté ou de réussi à mes photos plutôt que "j'y mettrais pas un cachou" ou "1.000.000" avec un smiley derrière...


----------



## ranxerox (22 Novembre 2013)

en ce qui me concerne je préfère cette photo truquée, maladroite, issue d'un accident mais réellement accrocheuse de par l'atmosphère qu'elle dégage à pas mal de photos parfaitement maitrisées mais dont je dont je doute de l'intérêt... et qui, selon moi, ne tiennent QUE par leur perfection technique...

il y a du contenu dans la première photos de toum...
et l'accident est souvent bien plus riche qu'une photo bcp trop anticipé et/où trop maitrisée


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> C'est marrant cette obsession du rapport marchand, ce n'est pas la première fois que tu mets ça en avant ici et ça me semble en complète contradiction avec l'esprit.
> 
> Quand je poste ici, j'attends un avis sur ma photo, une critique, pas une pseudo valeur marchande - je trouve bien plus enrichissant qu'on me dise ce que l'on trouve de raté ou de réussi à mes photos plutôt que "j'y mettrais pas un cachou" ou "1.000.000" avec un smiley derrière...



Je mets ça en rapport avec le niveau du photographe, en premier je pense au photographe lambda qui lui (dont je fais partie) s'attend à recevoir une critique constructive. Le photographe professionnel qui lui vient nous montrer ce qu'il pense ne pas être au top en fonction de son savoir, me permet sur la base des critiques reçues de mieux comprendre ce que je fais bien ou moins bien, voire du chemin qu'il me reste à parcourir pour arriver à sa cheville.

Pour le professionnel il y a dépense, en temps, en usure de matériel, en ratées, donc pour lui c'est une valeur marchande, tout simplement son gagne-pain. Pour le lambda, il y a en premier une notion de passe-temps, de plaisir.

N'importe comment le smiley peut être diversement interprété, en fonction de qui te l'a mis. 
Une chose est sûre, très peu de vrais amateurs viennent poster, nous l'avons fait, d'autres ne l'ont pas fait, va savoir pourquoi.


----------



## ranxerox (22 Novembre 2013)

le niveau d'un photographe et d'un artiste en générale
ne s'évalue certainement pas au prix de l'uvre et de la réussite financière dudit gars...

certains vendent, d'autres pas quelques soient leurs niveau et maitrise...

les lois du marché échappent totalement
aux lois du niveau professionnel de la personne
(maitrise technique, esthétique etc...)

je crains que tu ne soit HS mon chèr albert


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Novembre 2013)

Hi, hi, hi, je vais vous dévoiler un peu de ma personne. Je vends 1 à 4, voire 5 photos par semaine, bon pas cher mais vendues quand même. Et je ne suis pas pro. Et mon 55-200 acheté d'occase me gonfle parce qu'à fond je n'ai pas de piqué. Si j'étais pro je mettrais les moyens pour acheter des objos avec des lentilles en verre et pas en plexi mad.

*Yvos*, c'est pour ça que j'accentue un peu. 

Mon 18-55 est de meilleure qualité mais y a mieux. Si j'avais les moyens c'est dans les objectifs love que je mettrais mes thunes.




ranxerox a dit:


> je crains que tu ne soit HS *mon cher albert*



Ça me rappelle une chanson de Jean Yanne


----------



## yvos (22 Novembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> en ce qui me concerne je préfère cette photo truquée, maladroite, issue d'un accident mais réellement accrocheuse de par l'atmosphère qu'elle dégage à pas mal de photos parfaitement maitrisées mais dont je dont je doute de l'intérêt... et qui, selon moi, ne tiennent QUE par leur perfection technique...
> 
> il y a du contenu dans la première photos de toum...
> et l'accident est souvent bien plus riche qu'une photo bcp trop anticipé et/où trop maitrisée



Il ne faut pas tout confondre.   Ce n'est pas opposition entre photo parfaitement maîtrisée mais vide d'un coté et accident heureux de l'autre, hein. Un phare, ça court pas, ça cligne pas des yeux, ça s'envole pas. Un phare sur un fond de ciel tourmenté, c'est, je crois qu'on peut en convenir, très très commun comme un sujet (ce qui d'ailleurs à mon avis guide souvent à aller dans le sens du spectaculaire au tirage) alors autant s'y prendre proprement pour avoir le plus de latitude derrière, non? D'autant que Toumai sait parfaitement le faire. D'ailleurs, si ça se trouve, il habite pas loin du phare


----------



## bugman (22 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> très peu de vrais amateurs viennent poster, nous l'avons fait, d'autres ne l'ont pas fait, va savoir pourquoi.



Une tension palpable ? (on la sent bien quand même)


----------



## yvos (22 Novembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Hi, hi, hi, je vais vous dévoiler un peu de ma personne. Je vends 1 à 4, voire 5 photos par semaine, bon pas cher mais vendues quand même. Et je ne suis pas pro. Et mon 55-200 acheté d'occase me gonfle parce qu'à fond je n'ai pas de piqué. Si j'étais pro je mettrais les moyens pour acheter des objos avec des lentilles en verre et pas en plexi mad.
> 
> *Yvos*, c'est pour ça que j'accentue un peu.
> 
> ...




C'est quoi le rapport?


----------



## ranxerox (22 Novembre 2013)

oui, c'pas faut ,-)

je disais cela, pour répondre de ma première impression
sur la toute première image de toum...

spontanément elle m'accroche...
aussi maladroite soit-elle

toum a voulu bluffer ;-) en ce qui me concerne ça a marché ;-)

mais tu as raison ;-)

 edit : houlà trop tard... je répondais à yvos ;-)
http://forums.macg.co/12634135-post446.html


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Novembre 2013)

Ouais, mais hier, prenant mon courage à demain, gros temps bien pourri, grain et averses, je me dis va mon gars (oui des fois je m'appelle mon gars), va faire une photo de temps pourri comme tu les aimes. :love:

Et là, je me suis tellement fait rincer la gueule que je ne me suis pas trop appliqué, enfin si, j'ai choisi le cadre, j'ai attendu le nuage et j'ai déclenché au moment où le grain m'est tombé dessus avant de courir vers ma caisse. 

Et oui j'habite pas loin du phare 

Je l'ai déjà présenté 

(à peine le temps de réagir et y a déjà 2 posts intercallés)


----------



## collodion (22 Novembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Ici, on montre et on critique des photos, on ne leur donne pas une valeur marchande.
> Surtout quand il n'y a pas de véritable dépense derrière, ça fausse troute notion d'échelle de valeur.



Je suis d'accord sur le principe mais ce n'est pas ce que j'ai pu observé ici du point de vue des critiques exprimées. Pourquoi certaines photographies apportent-elles des réactions épidermiques ? Sincèrement, je suis surpris à chaque fois du ton employé dans un forum où aucune ambition marchande ou artistique n'est clairement demandée aux contributeurs... On dirait que ces derniers prennent l'expression photographique des autres comme une agression.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Novembre 2013)

Collofion?
Ta gueule.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## SirDeck (23 Novembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> je ne me suis pas trop appliqué, enfin si, *j'ai choisi le cadre*, j'ai attendu le nuage et j'ai déclenché au moment où le grain m'est tombé dessus avant de courir vers ma caisse.



J'insiste. Il me semble que le problème majeur est le point de vue (souvent fondu dans la notion de cadrage) qui juxtapose le sémaphore et l'antenne relais. Si je me permets d'insister, c'est qu'il me semble que c'est la base essentielle en photographie en général et en photographie de bâtiment en particulier. La position que l'on prend dans l'espace détermine la position des différents éléments les uns par rapport aux autres. En portrait, il suffit de faire un pas de côté pour éviter de voir un pylône sortir du crâne du sujet. En paysage, il faut faire plus d'un pas 

Comme tu n'es pas loin de cet endroit, tu peux te promener pour découvrir d'où la position des trois "bâtiments" fonctionne le mieux. Tu peux faire des clichés avec ton téléphone (carnet photo) pour vivre avec. Sur les photos de ton téléphone tu peux tester différents cadrages en recadrant. Cela t'indiquera la focal à utiliser. Bref, le jour ou la lumière est là, tu sais où te positionner et avec quel objectif.




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h52 ----------




Ernest a dit:


> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/2503151000557102012911884632531489484128n.jpg​



C'est du light painting, c'est ça ?
On dirait qu'il éjacule avec le recouvrement de faisceaux.
Très Giacomelli comme contraste


----------



## Ubaye (23 Novembre 2013)

'tit essai


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2013)

Perso, j'aurai remonté le viseur pour masquer la bande en bas à gauche de l'image.


----------



## Ubaye (23 Novembre 2013)

oui, le trottoir. Mais j'aurais alors eu le coin de la porte en haut à gauche. Et impossible de me déporter pour être frontal, j'ai choisi les deux car un seul faisait "accident de cadrage".
C'est le détail qui me gêne sur cette photo.


----------



## Romuald (23 Novembre 2013)

Et pourquoi n'avoir pas rogné en post-prod ? ou passé un coup de tampon ?
Ne me dis pas que tu n'as pas toshop ou équivalent


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Et pourquoi n'avoir pas rogné en post-prod ? ou passé un coup de tampon ?
> Ne me dis pas que tu n'as pas toshop ou équivalent



Bonne idée.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h54 ----------




Ubaye a dit:


> oui, le trottoir. Mais j'aurais alors eu le coin de la porte en haut à gauche. Et impossible de me déporter pour être frontal, j'ai choisi les deux car un seul faisait "accident de cadrage".
> C'est le détail qui me gêne sur cette photo.



Ça m'aurait moins gêné d'avoir le haut de la porte que le trottoir.

En tout cas, le sujet est intéressant.


----------



## Ubaye (23 Novembre 2013)

Je n'ai ni photoshop ni équivalent, je n'ai que lightroom. 
Oui, je peux tamponner mais sous lr le résultat n'est pas évident. Je "tampon" sert plus à ôter les pétouilles que les motifs.


----------



## Romuald (23 Novembre 2013)

Je ne connais pas les possibilités de lightroom, mais tu as un iMac, donc iphoto, donc à défaut de tampon tu peux rogner au moins le jpeg


----------



## Ubaye (23 Novembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Je ne connais pas les possibilités de lightroom, mais tu as un iMac, donc iphoto, donc à défaut de tampon tu peux rogner au moins le jpeg



Je n'utilise pas iphoto. Lightroom recadre sans problème 

Mieux ?


----------



## momo-fr (23 Novembre 2013)

Photoshop -> Filtre "redresseur de torts"






  ​


----------



## SirDeck (23 Novembre 2013)

Ubaye a dit:


> oui, le trottoir. Mais j'aurais alors eu le coin de la porte en haut à gauche. Et impossible de me déporter pour être frontal, j'ai choisi les deux car un seul faisait "accident de cadrage".
> C'est le détail qui me gêne sur cette photo.



Je vais faire celui qui se répète : le point de vue et le cadrage lors de la prise de vue
Le point de vue : un pas en avant et plus de trottoirs, plus de coin (en basculant vers le haut on perd les verticales ce qui ici n'est pas trop grave, mais ailleurs)
ou
Le cadrage : une focale un peu plus longue et plus de trottoir, plus de coin.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h11 ----------




momo-fr a dit:


> Photoshop -> Filtre "redresseur de torts"
> 
> []http://momofr.free.fr/flux/essai_porte_garage.jpg[/]
> 
> ​



Et lorsque l'on n'a pas PSD, on prend un peu de temps sur le terrain pour s'assurer que les horizontales sont bien horizontales et les verticales bien verticales. Là le plan capteur n'est pas parallèle au plan du mur d'où des horizontales qui partent en perspective. Le point de vue donc, toujours le point de vue 
Afficher les lignes sur l'écran de l'apn peut aider. Si on aime bien les photos de bâtiment, un verre dépoli quadrillé est bien pratique.


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Novembre 2013)

Mais parfois on peut s'en taper des lignes...


----------



## Ubaye (23 Novembre 2013)

Momo a encore sévi  
Momo, Lr sait aussi redresser les perspectives, je ne l'ai pas fait pour éviter que le dessin touche le bord (les volutes). Et puis ne vires plus ma signature stp, si je la met ce n'est pas pour que le 1er à vouloir bricoler et remettre la photo sur le net l'enlève.
Merci.

Yes Sir ! Pardon, oui SirDeck, bien sur, mais je pars souvent avec le boitier et un seul objectif 

C'est un peu bouché en bas pour moi Toumaï mais j'aime bien. C'est de l'argentique ? le grain et surtout les coiffures&#8230; 
Edit : Non, la longueur de la manche du monsieur est actuelle.


----------



## SirDeck (23 Novembre 2013)

Cela ne t'empêche en rien de faire un pas en avant.


----------



## jogary (24 Novembre 2013)

Encore du travail pour Momo...
Bien se placer en montagne n'est pas facile...et les contrastes


----------



## Ubaye (24 Novembre 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> Cela ne t'empêche en rien de faire un pas en avant.



Oui tu as raison.


Jogary tu devrais pouvoir éclaircir les ombres sans trop faire monter le bruit, tu es à 160 isos. Momo devrait pouvoir te faire ça  C'est un de ceux qui aident bien ici.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h49 ----------

Tiens, en 5 secondes chrono :


----------



## Ubaye (24 Novembre 2013)

Tiens une petite nouvelle&#8230;






Ouch, très dégradée par la compression


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2013)

Les 2 dames prenant la pose sur la moto, c'est sympa.

Cependant, l'arrière-plan assez fouillis, ça gâche un peu, beaucoup même.

Dans l'idéal il faudrait un fond uni ou au minimum, beaucoup moins encombré.

Cela dit, j'ai conscience que dans le contexte où la photo a été prise, il est compliqué d'obtenir un tel résultat. Cependant, on peut flouter l'arrière-plan en jouant sur l'ouverture.


----------



## Ubaye (24 Novembre 2013)

Oui tu as raison.
Si tu avais vu la foule se presser dans les rues il fallait jouer des coudes ne serait ce que pour circuler, alors pour shooter je te dis pas. A chaque fois j'avais le même gus qui me passait devant en me bousculant pour prendre les siennes. D'ailleurs ça a failli dégénérer, au bout de 3 ou 4 photos j'ai voulu lui faire manger son reflex et son gros zoom


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Novembre 2013)

Ubaye a dit:


> Tiens une petite nouvelle
> 
> compression/IMG]
> 
> ...


----------



## Ubaye (24 Novembre 2013)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Peut-être serait-il intéressant de savoir avant toute chose comment présenter sa photo et la "compresser" correctementpar respect pour ta photo et pour les autres qui la regardent




Celles que j'ai mises en ligne n'ont encore jamais subi cette dégradation, et j'utilise toujours les mêmes réglages.


----------



## aCLR (24 Novembre 2013)

Ubaye a dit:


> Celles que j'ai mises en ligne n'ont encore jamais subi cette dégradation, et j'utilise toujours les mêmes réglages.


Faut trouver le bon ratio format / poids pour éviter les aberrations de compression jpg.

/note : surtout que t'es au-dessus des clous question poids.


----------



## Ubaye (24 Novembre 2013)

J'ai un preset dans Lightroom qui convenait jusqu'à cette photo : 150Ko maxi et 800px pour le bord large.
Trop lourd ? C'est combien le maxi ? Je vais aller voir en 1ere page.

Sinon dans Lr la photo est beaucoup moins esquintée, il semblerait que ce soit l'upload dans joomeo qui l'ait dégradée comme ça. J'utilise de nouveau leur plug in Lr depuis cette semaine, ça vient peut être de là.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h33 ----------

Bon je suis allé voir la 1ère page : 150 Ko maxi, la photo fait 139Ko, suis dans les clous, non ?

Et je viens de tester un upload vers joomeo "à la main" càd sans utiliser leur plug in. Résultat sans appel, ça vient de là :






Je vais leur signaler.


----------



## Romuald (24 Novembre 2013)

Cela dit, y'a un autre problème : ces demoiselles (?) sont visiblement la pour accueillir les libérateurs ricains, mais la moto est une BM allemande, pas une Harley !


----------



## Ubaye (24 Novembre 2013)

Prise de guerre ! 

C'était lors d'une journée "américaine" mais qui a tourné sur les 50's


----------



## Foguenne (24 Novembre 2013)

lmmm a dit:


> Tu t'es fait plaisir,Foguenne,  avec l'Oly  :love:


Non, un ami me l'a prêté mais c'est bien possible que je craque.


----------



## momo-fr (24 Novembre 2013)

Jogary en montagne tu fais au moins 2 photos, si tu peux "bracketter" c'est encore plus simple, 1 à 2 il de différence (moi c'est 2), si possible en raw et là tu as tout ce qu'il te faut pour monter une bonne photo.

La version d'Ubaye à un peu rabotée le second plan flou dû à l'humidité de la vallée. La netteté et un poil "trop" loin. Pour ma part je garderai des densités plus marquées dans la partie neigeuse (contraste dû au soleil).






Ma version à l'arraché (sans zones de fusion et masquage local - Notamment à droite sur la forêt)






​


----------



## jpmiss (24 Novembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Cela dit, y'a un autre problème : ces demoiselles (?) sont visiblement la pour accueillir les libérateurs ricains, mais la moto est une BM allemande, pas une Harley !


Ca c'est un détail. 
Le problème c'est le fouillis de l'arrière plan.
Je ne sais pas si il était possible de bouger pour éviter le platane mais je pense qu'en se baissant et en ouvrant plus (voir même en reculant avec une focale plus longue) il aurait surement été possible d'isoler le sujet de cet arrière plan très "intrusif" tout en ayant un angle de vue plus dynamique. Car en réalité, le sujet ce n'est pas les filles mais les motos.

A part ça je n'ai pas de photo a poster mais une petite vidéo pour avoir des idées originales et sympa. C'est en anglais mais pas besoin de maitriser la langue de Shakespear pour comprendre.
[YOUTUBE]paqe3pQIiv0[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h13 ----------




SirDeck a dit:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai un gros problème de composition sur cette image.
Habituellement j'aime beaucoup ce que fait SirDeck mais là l'oeil part inévitablement vers la gauche sur le poteau et rien le vient le ramener vers le centre. Par ailleurs la composition est très bizarre, ni classique, ni pano. On a l'impression qu'il manque quelque chose en bas de l'image et je trouve ça très choquant. L'hororizon est trop bas par rapport au reste de l'image d'autant qu'il ne se passe rien en haut.
Bref j'ai un ressenti très désagréable en regardant cette image.

Edit: j'ai l'impression que l'upload déconne et qu'il manque effectivement le bas de l'image chez moi. Ceci expliquant cela.


----------



## Ubaye (24 Novembre 2013)

Me baisser, oui (au risque de me faire piètiner d'ailleurs ) mais le point de vue avec l'arbre était le moins fouillis

Sinon le sujet aurait plutôt été les couleurs  


Oui Momo j'ai un peu poussé les manettes sur le jpg de Jogary


----------



## jpmiss (24 Novembre 2013)

Ubaye a dit:


> Sinon le sujet aurait plutôt été les couleurs


Sauf sur de l'abstrait ou du minimalisme il me semble que le sujet ne peut pas être "les couleurs" au risque que le sujet ne soit parasité par les formes.


----------



## Ubaye (24 Novembre 2013)

Les formes ont toutes la même caractéristiques : leur rondeur  Mais bon, dans mon esprit c'étaient les couleurs que je voulais mettre en avant.


----------



## Romuald (24 Novembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Cela dit, y'a un autre problème : ces demoiselles (?) sont visiblement la pour accueillir les libérateurs ricains, mais la moto est une BM allemande, pas une Harley !





jpmiss a dit:


> Ca c'est un détail.


Nan, c'est pour rire 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h05 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Edit: j'ai l'impression que l'upload déconne et qu'il manque effectivement le bas de l'image chez moi. Ceci expliquant cela.


J'ai 6 échelons sur la balise entre le bas de la photo et l'horizon, et toi ? 
Ce cadrage ne me gêne pas. Par contre, oui, j'aurai aimé voir le haut de la balise et du ciel au dessus pour ne pas "verrouiller" la vue à gauche.


----------



## momo-fr (24 Novembre 2013)

L'incongruité du pylone j'aime bien, son côté penché beaucoup moins, c'est ça qui lui donne de l'importance, la respiration à gauche un peu trop importante aussi, sinon c'est un coup d'&#339;il bien vu. Pour moi c'est un poil "plat"&#8230; mais le sujet peut si prêter.






​


----------



## jpmiss (25 Novembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Nan, c'est pour rire
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h05 ----------
> 
> ...


Pareil mais il me semble voir une zone grisée correspondant a la zone qui pour moi est manquante.
Je serais très surpris que ce soit le cadrage original de SirDeck


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2013)

Je n'ai aucun bagage technique en photographie, par conséquent mon jugement se réfère à l'_effet_spectaculaire_, sans pouvoir remonter comme le font les spécialistes ici à la _raison_des_effets_.

En tant que _spectateur_, donc, je suis accroché par cette photographie de *SirDeck* postée dans les «Cimaises» :






​
de même que par l'appréciation suivante de *jpmiss* :



jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai un gros problème de composition sur cette image.
> ...l'oeil part inévitablement vers la gauche sur le poteau et rien le vient le ramener vers le centre. Par ailleurs la composition est très bizarre, ni classique, ni pano. On a l'impression qu'il manque quelque chose en bas de l'image et je trouve ça très choquant. L'horizon est trop bas par rapport au reste de l'image d'autant qu'il ne se passe rien en haut.
> Bref j'ai un ressenti très désagréable en regardant cette image.



car elle analyse précisément l'_effet_ produit sur le spectateur. De la même façon, je suis dérangé dans mon 'confort visuel' (mais comme j'apprécie ce qui dérange le schéma des habitudes plutôt que ce qui le conforte, je n'en éprouve pas de désagrément) - ce, parce qu'effectivement il y a attraction du regard sur la gauche par le poteau qui penche vers l'extérieur du champ au premier plan, en contraste d'un horizon très bas dans tout le plan marin avec, en troisième instance, un haut de ciel sans '_événement_'.

Voici la petite 'rallonge critique' que m'inspire ce qui précède : la photo de *SirDeck* me paraît imposer au regard un espace à *trois lieux de focalisation divergents* - donc une disposition *paradoxale* qui produit un effet de _dérangement_ du confort visuel, parce que nous avons l'habitude de percevoir en mode '_perspectif_', càd. par étagement en profondeur des plans visuels dans un schéma global de _convergence_ en direction d'un point de focalisation unique, qui est le 'centre du tableau' tout au fond de l'image.

Or rien de tel dans la photo présentée, et c'est bien pour cela qu'elle m'accroche. La 'convergence perspectiviste' de mon regard est abruptement rompue par une contrainte à la 'divergence visuelle'. Eh oui! Cette photo m'impose un 'désaccouplement oculaire', littéralement, comme si j'étais 'bigle', avec un &#339;il regardant vers l'Ouest pendant que l'autre regarde à l'Est. Je m'explique : *il n'y a que mon &#339;il gauche*, en fait, qui se focalise sur le poteau de gauche au premier plan, et *pas du tout mon &#339;il droit*. Le penchement sénestre du poteau vers l'extérieur du champ de la photo capte et verrouille littéralement mon &#339;il gauche, qui s'en va focaliser mon attention visuelle en direction de la *limite gauche* du champ. Oui mais, concomitamment, le plan de la mer si bas attire mon *&#339;il droit* à se focaliser vers l'angle extrême droit du tableau. Que je le veuille ou non, je ne peux pas l'éviter, parce que tel est l'effet de dé-coordination visuelle (désaccouplement) produit par ces deux lieux de l'espace visuel.

Je remarque qu'il n'y a pas banalement divergence *gauche/droite* des zones d'attention de mes deux yeux dans ce qui serait le confort d'un plan horizontal - ce, parce que l'inclinaison sénestre du poteau du premier plan force mon &#339;il gauche à suivre cette orientation, et donc à s'en aller se focaliser sur la verticale du côté gauche, et même plus précisément en direction de l'*angle supérieur gauche*. Tandis, donc, que mon &#339;il droit est littéralement tiré vers la limite horizontale, et plus spécialement vers l'*angle inférieur droit*.

Il n'y a donc pas *distorsion plane*, mais *divergence diagonale* des zones de focalisation des yeux. Ce qui, de la manière la plus curieuse qui soit, produit un *effet_tiers* sur la perception qui me rappelle la *résultante des forces* de la Physique : c'est comme si cette divergence oculaire (angle supérieur gauche / angle inférieur droit) m'obligeait à une *compensation_tierce* : un 'rattrapage' par le 'milieu' (afin de récupérer un 'cohérence' perceptive) : le champ supérieur du ciel, avec désaxement de la zone de focalisation vers la droite (en bonne résultante des forces). Et, justement, là où la divergence oculaire forcée précédente me pousse à chercher un 'milieu cohérent', qu'y a-t-il à voir? Exactement ce que relève *jpmiss* : «_Il ne se passe rien en haut_».

Une routine de la perception ordinaire est la '*double vision*' : les objets proches du champ visuel ont un *relief cohérent* (visée primaire), parce que simultanément un *centre perspectif flou* (visée secondaire) organise cette cohérence du relief immédiat, par leur insertion dans une *convergence lointaine*. Avec la photo de *SirDeck*, il n'y a pas une telle ligne de fuite rassembleuse du premier plan, mais la divergence (l'in-cohérence oculaire) du premier-plan convoque vers le spectateur la nébulosité 'supérieure-droite'. La vision secondaire ne file pas vers ce point de fuite rassembleur - mais au contraire la brume s'avance en direction de l'avant-plan, dans l'imminence d'une submersion. Une _inquiétante étrangeté_ que le correctif de *momo* ramène aux convergences perspectives du point de fuite du fond du tableau.

[Édit. Suite à cet effet de divergence oculaire que j'ai tenté de décrire (qui n'est peut-être que mon expérience), j'ai l'impression que les nuages viennent me 'taper' dans le front, et qu'un *troisième &#339;il* est prêt à s'ouvrir, en fait une sorte d'entonnoir cérébral par lequel la nébulosité du ciel pourrait bien entrer dans ma tête : je ne *vois* pas la brume - je *bois* la brume <allo! l'_Asile_des_Cimaises_? - C'est pour vous signaler qu'une espèce d'_illuminé_ est en train de divaguer au labo de PVPBP...> ]


----------



## momo-fr (25 Novembre 2013)

Une chose me semble sûre, avec ce pylone penché le bateau ne peut pas "avancer" il est retenu visuellement...


----------



## collodion (25 Novembre 2013)

Quelle performance d'acuité visuelle macomaniac ! J'ajouterais que le lecteur de l'image se trouve sur l'échelle car il est en difficulté : nager jusqu'à l'îlot ou attendre les secours qui arrivent par bateau ? Ce qui me fait dire que le sujet de la photographie est justement le trouble qu'elle provoque.


----------



## Ubaye (25 Novembre 2013)




----------



## SirDeck (25 Novembre 2013)

C'est moderne hein !
Moi, cette photo elle me fait de l'il depuis plus d'un an. Plus je passais dessus, et plus elle m'attirait. En fait, c'est un accident. Mais pour m'attirer de plus en plus dans la durée, c'est qu'il y a quelque chose.
Certes le cadrage n'est pas banal avec cet horizon si bas et ce ciel plutôt Zen. Mais des horizons en bordure avec des plages vides, j'en ai déjà posté. Par exemple :




ou,





Mais il ne me semble pas que ce soit cela qui dérange le plus. C'est le cadrage de la balise bien sûr, mais également le fait qu'elle soit penchée qui n'est pas classique. C'est ce dernier point qui est accidentel.
La balise fait office de point de repère proche pour donner l'illusion de la profondeur qui s'étale en 4 plans : la balise, le bateau, la tourelle, puis les rochers qui font l'horizon. Ça, c'est très classique. Mais que la balise soit coupée en haut et en bas pour venir barrer une composition tout en horizontalité, c'est pour le moins violent. Et le comble, c'est qu'elle n'est même pas perpendiculaire à l'horizon. Mais si on la retire (j'ai vérifié) ou si on la redresse (Momo a vérifié ), ça ne fonctionne plus dans le premier cas et moins bien dans le deuxième.
L'espace entre la balise et le bord de l'image donne le rythme : 1:1:2:1. 1 espace entre le bord et la balise, un espace entre la balise et le bateau, 2 espaces entre le bateau et la tourelle et 1 espace entre la tourelle et le bord.
La composition générale s'appuie également sur les très classiques triangles rectangles.






Il reste la balise qui penche. Elle ne penche pas dans la réalité. Oui mais là, elle penche dans le mauvais sens. On a l'habitude de voir les horizontales pencher vers le centre-haut sur les photos en contre-plongée, l'aberration optique la plus commune. Mais ici, je suis en plongée justement, c'est ça l'accident. En voyant arriver le bateau, j'ai décentré mon objectif pour jouer avec la balise. Mais le bateau file vite et je tiens le boîtier à main levée. Je cale bien l'horizontale mais les verticales prennent la tangente.
Le résultat est si étrange que même Momo s'y est laissé prendre. Il n'a pas vu que la tourelle penchait dans l'autre sens et que pour corriger cette image il fallait jouer sur la perspective verticale. Mais je trouve que cela fonctionne moins bien redressé.

Toujours est-il que cette photo me faisait de l'il depuis bien un an.

Promis, la prochaine sera plus classique


----------



## ranxerox (26 Novembre 2013)

t'es quand même un sacré barratineur sir


;-)


----------



## momo-fr (26 Novembre 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> Le résultat est si étrange que même Momo s'y est laissé prendre. Il n'a pas vu que la tourelle penchait dans l'autre sens et que pour corriger cette image il fallait jouer sur la perspective verticale.


Héhé, Sir tu vois même ce que je vois ? J'ai noté le tirant sur la "tourelle" mais je ne l'ai pas corrigé car il est, à l'échelle de l'image, minime mes interventions ne pas sont millimétrées mais "globales" juste un ressenti et ce que je verrais "bien", même si parfois le résultat est un peu à l'ouest finalement. 



SirDeck a dit:


> Mais je trouve que cela fonctionne moins bien redressé.


Ça fonctionnerait en modifiant quelques distances horizontales en fait (échelle basée sur le contenu dans Photoshop), le rythme des respirations est trop décousu pour une bonne lecture.


----------



## Luc G (26 Novembre 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> C'est moderne hein !
> Certes le cadrage n'est pas banal avec cet horizon si bas et ce ciel plutôt Zen. Mais des horizons en bordure avec des plages vides, j'en ai déjà posté.



1) Juste un ressenti personnel sur les deux photos avec des plages vides que tu as repostées parce que je réagis de façon très différente aux deux :
- j'aime beaucoup la deuxième (rue pavée)
- par contre la première, comment dire  en fait je l'aurai prise, je l'aurais jetée

Je suppose que :
- la plage vide est moins vide dans la deuxième (il y a les pavés)
- elle occupe une zone plus "classique" et plus limitée

Je me demande si les autres sentent autant de différences entre les deux (pour moi une photo ratée et une photo réussie pour faire court )

2) Une remarque plus générale : autant je prends plaisir à lire ce fil autant je regrette quand même un peu qu'il soit très vite devenu un fil de spécialistes grand bidouilleurs devant l'éternel et analystes pointus. Je pense que ça refroidit un peu les posteurs potentiels.

Du coup, je ne vois pas trop de posteurs nouveaux (je passe vite, j'en ai peut-être raté). Ceci dit, j'avoue que je ne vois pas trop de solution : on est passé du trop sans doute au peut-être trop peu (parce qu'évidemment c'est un peu la même chose sur les cimaises) mais je ne vois pas bien comment améliorer (enfin à mon goût) l'équilibre.

Je pense qu'il y a une différence de fond entre les remarques concernant les considérations générales sur le cadrage, la lumière, la couleur, etc. disons pour fixer les idées ce qu'un outil comme iphoto permet de faire et les remarques sur les traitements par zone, les masquages, sans parler des effacements de poublles ou des déplacement d'objets dans la photo, disons toujours pour fixer les idées, ce qui relève d'un outil comme photoshop elements ou au-dessus.

Est-ce que ce que je dis vous parait totalement à côté de la plaque ou est-ce que certains ont un sentiment voisin ?

Je le répète, j'ai plaisir à lire le fil tel qu'il est, simplement, je n'ai pas trop le sentiment que je peux y participer (à part par mes loghorrées coutumières comme ici )


----------



## isatislazuli (26 Novembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Cela dit, y'a un autre problème : ces demoiselles (?) sont visiblement la pour accueillir les libérateurs ricains, mais la moto est une BM allemande, pas une Harley !



URAL !  Ruscoff


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2013)

Luc G a dit:


> 1) 2) Une remarque plus générale : autant je prends plaisir à lire ce fil autant je regrette quand même un peu qu'il soit très vite devenu un fil de spécialistes grand bidouilleurs devant l'éternel et analystes pointus. *Je pense que ça refroidit un peu les posteurs potentiels*.
> 
> Du coup, je ne vois pas trop de posteurs nouveaux (je passe vite, j'en ai peut-être raté). Ceci dit, j'avoue que je ne vois pas trop de solution : on est passé du trop sans doute au peut-être trop peu (parce qu'évidemment c'est un peu la même chose sur les cimaises) mais je ne vois pas bien comment améliorer (enfin à mon goût) l'équilibre.



Ce que tu relèves, ça reflète très justement l'impression que peuvent ressentir les vrais photographes amateurs, voir débutants, qui eux font des photos plus ou moins réussies, qu'ils ne mettront jamais en ligne, en tout cas pas ici.

Nous n'avons pas été nombreux à en poster. Certaines critiques sont positives, elles permettent d'avancer dans un domaine où plein de paramètres entrent en jeu, à commencer par la vue. D'autres critiques sont elles à éviter, elles sont justes bonnes à refroidir les plus courageux, qui en lisant se disent qu'effectivement il est préférable d'éviter de telles remarques.

Faut espérer si de telles personnes dispensent des cours, qu'elles se rappellent leurs débuts, et ne reproduisent pas ce qu'elles ont parfois dû subir. Durant deux ans, j'ai subi les railleries et les mauvaises notes d'un prof de dessin, qui ne comprenait pas qu'il m'était impossible avec ma vision de reproduire une rose telle que tous la voyaient. Imaginez un peu ce qui se produit avec un APN dans la main ... Surtout ne me dites pas d'oublier de le prendre


----------



## yvos (26 Novembre 2013)

Luc G a dit:


> - par contre la première, comment dire&#8230;  en fait je l'aurai prise, je l'aurais jetée&#8230;
> 
> Je suppose que :
> - la plage vide est moins vide dans la deuxième (il y a les pavés)
> ...




Moi j'aime bien la première, sans pouvoir d'ailleurs expliquer réellement pourquoi (tout en précisant que je n'ai pas un goût particulier pour les plaques d'égout)  
On reconnait toujours très vite une photo de Sirdeck, avec une lumière particulière que j'apprécie quasiment à chaque fois 

Par contre, c'est quand même un sacré baratineur et le coup des diagonales rouges et vertes sur sa précédente photo, j'avoue que c'est digne du meilleur des avocats :afraid:


----------



## ergu (26 Novembre 2013)

Je n'aime aucune des trois dernières de SirDeck, et toc !

Et sur celle d'Ubaye que je trouve bien, je regrette le léger tronquage à gauche (et j'ai l'impression que l'horizon penche très légèrement vers la droite)


----------



## bugman (26 Novembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Je n'aime aucune des trois dernières de SirDeck, et toc !



Je suis plutôt fan des courbes sur les deux d'hier.


----------



## ergu (26 Novembre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Je suis plutôt fan des courbes sur les deux d'hier.



Les courbes, oui, mais l'effet "bas de plafond" ne passe pas du tout dans mon oeil sur ces deux photos.
(ça le fait un peu moins sur la deuxième mais là, sans que je sois capable d'expliquer vraiment pourquoi, je trouve que les couleurs pimpantes jurent avec la lumière générale de la photo)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2013)

Les deux premières photos de SirDeck, me font penser à des prises de vue faites par un géomètre, elle ne vont rien m'apporter à part qu'elles iront comme beaucoup d'autres du genre que j'ai faites dans des dossiers à caractère historique. 

La première indique la position pour des intervenants des services industriels, en cadrant autrement il aurait pu donner une autre dimension aux bâtiments et à la rue.

La deuxième pourra être utilisée pour montrer à des apprentis paveur, à quoi ressemble un travail bien fait. Dans ce cas le cadrage est bien fait.

Tout le monde arrive à faire de telles photos, je ne veux pas dire par là qu'elles sont sans intérêt,    elles n'ont tout simplement pas le même effet aux yeux de tout le monde.


----------



## Romuald (26 Novembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> même si parfois le résultat est un peu à l'ouest finalement.


Du coup tu viens de t'échouer passke c'est une balise Est 


--> []

Quant aux deux photos de pavés de SirDeck, j'aime assez la seconde qui permet malgré tout de s'échapper par le haut - malgré le sens interdit  -, tandis que la première avec ses plaques de fonte au premier plan :sick: et son manque complet d'ouverture... ben oui mais non.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Novembre 2013)

Luc G a dit:


> Une remarque plus générale : autant je prends plaisir à lire ce fil autant je regrette quand même un peu qu'il soit très vite devenu un fil de spécialistes grand bidouilleurs devant l'éternel et analystes pointus. Je pense que ça refroidit un peu les posteurs potentiels.



Je pense qu'on peut très bien commenter une photo en décrivant ce qu'on aime ou qu'on aime pas sans avoir besoin de connaissance particulière même si un minimum de culture photographique de peut aider à développer son point de vue. De même on est pas obligé de tripatouiller une photo systématiquement pour montrer qu'on est balèze en PS sauf si le posteur le demande comme ce fut le cas de ZeBig il y'a quelques temps. 

PS: moi j'ai bien les 2 dernières photos de SirDeck. Autant la composition de la précédente me dérangeait beaucoup autant ce n'est pas le cas sur ces 2 là. 
Sur la carrée on a la bouche d'égout et le panneau indicateur sur des points forts de l'image qui forment un diagonale qui se prolonge par le bas de la gouttière et la route qui pars dans une diagonale opposée. c'est fort et j'aime bien. Sur l'autre on a une espèce de mouvement fluide comme si c'était une rivière qui descend en traversant l'image. C'est moins original mais j'aime bien aussi cette dynamique. En tous cas le côté fermé de ces images ne me gène pas du tout.


----------



## ranxerox (27 Novembre 2013)

personnellement c'est bien la première que je préfère...
les détails de construction que vous faites remarquer toi
et momo ne me contrarient pas vraiment...
elle est mignonne, elle est rythmée, teintée de poésie...

en règle générale j'apprécie tout particulièrement la douceur des tirages de sirdeck,
surtout dans les hautes lumières...

les deux autres me posent problème, problème récurrent selon moi chez sirdeck 

elles sont parfaitement maitrisées, parfaitement construites, soit.

maintenant je doute pas mal de leur pertinence, de leur intérêt réel...
et elles ne tiennent que par leur prouesse technique
(c'est leur principal intérêt)

en ce qui me concerne, ce sont des images aussi vite vues, qu'oubliées


----------



## Luc G (27 Novembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je pense qu'on peut très bien commenter une photo en décrivant ce qu'on aime ou qu'on aime pas sans avoir besoin de connaissance particulière même si un minimum de culture photographique de peut aider à développer son point de vue. De même on est pas obligé de tripatouiller une photo systématiquement pour montrer qu'on est balèze en PS sauf si le posteur le demande comme ce fut le cas de ZeBig il y'a quelques temps.



tout à fait d'accord avec toi et c'était pour moi a priori l'esprit du fil : dire ce qui gênait ou ce qui convenait et pourquoi, dire comment on aurait fait éventuellement à la place du photographe.

Mais il y a quand même eu pas mal de posts parlant de traitement par zone, d'effacer des morceaux de la photo et même de déplacer des trucs dans la photo  Je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas intéressant, je dit que le pékin de base qui utilise iphoto  a l'impression que ça ne s'adresse pas à lui.

Je ne dis pas que le fil, tel qu'il est, n'est pas intéressant : j'aime bien lire les tartines de SirDeck, même si je ne suis pas toujours d'accord avec lui, parce que ce qu'il dit a du sens (plus ce qu'il dit que ses citations d'ailleurs en général, enfin je trouve ). Tout ça m'intéresse même si je ne tiens pas personnellement à trop réfléchir quand je photographie, c'est presque une éthique .

Mais je constate que les gens qui postaient dans VPBP ne se sont pas étalés dans les cimaises (c'est pas toujours plus mal , c'était bien le but) mais ne viennent pas vraiment ici non plus. Alors je m'interroge. Comment faire pour laisser venir les païens  Pour les anciens rappelez-vous les premières photos de Foguenne, par exemple, de préférence en fin de soirée 

C'est peut-être aussi à des gens comme moi qui sont un peu intermédiaires entre les nouveaux un peu peureux et les spécialistes  d'appâter un peu les éventuels clients en postant des photos "entre deux eaux" ou pires  qui se prêtent à des commentaires instructifs en eux-mêmes : défauts de cadrage, d'expo, etc. Enfin, je ne sais pas, c'est une idée en l'air. Avez-vous d'autres idées pour "faciliter" l'accès aux novices.

Sinon, le fil restera intéressant, mais pour spécialistes. Peut-être est-ce une solution après tout ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2013)

Le seul problème que je rencontre avec les 2 fils, les Cimaises et le Labo, c'est que je n'ose pas poster dans les Cimaises jugeant, à tort ou à raison, qu'aucune de mes photos ne mérite d'y figurer ...:rateau:... en plus, pas envie de me faire rabrouer ...re-:rateau:...

Dans le Labo, c'est différent ! Là, je me sens libre de poster ce que je crois être mes meilleures photos, mais je n'ai pas envie d'emmerder tout le monde pour avoir des conseils réguliers - de ce fait, je poste avec parcimonie tout en profitant des conseils prodigués aux autres pour parfaire mes connaissances.

Donc en ce qui me concerne, les 2 fils sont importants ... l'un pour apprendre, et l'autre étant le but à atteindre !

Mais, vous verrez, un jour viendra où je ferai exploser les Cimaises avec une oeuvre qui fera date !


----------



## ergu (27 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> je n'ose pas poster dans les Cimaises



M'en parle pas - j'ai même été obligé d'aller voir ce que c'était, une cimaise - tout le monde avait l'air de savoir, je me suis senti bien merdeux de la tête - merci la modération !
Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> tout le monde avait l'air de savoir



Oufffff ! Je me sens moins seul !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Oufffff ! Je me sens moins seul !





ergu a dit:


> M'en parle pas - j'ai même été obligé d'aller voir ce que c'était, une cimaise - tout le monde avait l'air de savoir, je me suis senti bien merdeux de la tête - merci la modération !
> Hé, hé, hé.



Je vous rejoins 
Au moins j'ai appris un nouveau mot ...


----------



## ergu (27 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Oufffff ! Je me sens moins seul !



Puis, je me suis dit : si ça se trouve, vu le nom du fil, va falloir que je l'accroche au mur tout seul, ma photo et vu comment j'ai les mains palmées en bricolage, mes cimaises seront de travioles, faudra que j'anticipe en faisant des photos penchées dans l'autre sens...
Bref, un enfer.


----------



## aCLR (27 Novembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> M'en parle pas - j'ai même été obligé d'aller voir ce que c'était, une cimaise - tout le monde avait l'air de savoir, je me suis senti bien merdeux de la tête - merci la modération !
> Hé, hé, hé.



Oups !

Désolé pour cet intitulé, je cherchais un pendant  de taille  au labo.
On peut revenir sur un titre plus classique, genre v5, si vous préférez.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2013)

Bouffonnerie dédiée à *ergu*, *le_Big* et *Albert* :

le propre d'une «_cimaise_» étant de '_supporter_' une charge, mon amateurisme photographique (obligé d'incliner la tête en arrière pour contempler les sommets du vôtre depuis les tréfonds de sa bassesse ) osera encore moins aller accrocher quelque cliché de son crû aux crochets d'exposition des cimaises de l'art dans le fil homonyme ; mais la «_cimaise_» est nonobstant bonne fille, pour ne pas dire fille publique, à l'amateur qui faute de mériter la *chose*, peut toujours en lutiner le *mot*. 

Car comme on sait avoir la langue _bien pendue_ consiste dans l'art populaire d'accrocher de l'esprit aux mots. Ce qui m'incite à accrocher à ce terme de «_cimaise_» (faute d'en mériter le bois de mes &#339;uvres) une charge littéraire même pas de mon crû, mais de la plume _pataphysique_ d'un dont la _Zazinie_ dans _mes tro_pes a semé le trouble  :

La Cimaise et la Fraction

_La cimaise ayant chaponné
Tout l&#8217;éternueur
Se tuba fort dépurative
Quand la bixacée fut verdie :
Pas un sexué pétrographique morio
De moufette ou de verrat.
Elle alla crocher frange
Chez la fraction sa volcanique
La processionnant de lui primer
Quelque gramen pour succomber
Jusqu&#8217;à la salanque nucléaire.
« Je vous peinerai, lui discorda-t-elle,
Avant l&#8217;apanage, folâtrerie d&#8217;Annamite !
Interlocutoire et priodonte. »
La fraction n&#8217;est pas prévisible :
C&#8217;est là son moléculaire défi.
« Que ferriez-vous au tendon cher ?
Discorda-t-elle à cette énarthrose.
- Nuncupation et joyau à tout vendeur,
Je chaponnais, ne vous déploie.
- Vous chaponniez ? J&#8217;en suis fort alarmante.
Eh bien ! débagoulez maintenant. »_


(Raymond Queneau)​
Et comme toute &#339;uvre dont on charge une «_cimaise_» mérite l'élucidation de sa _technique_ par un _spécialiste_ - qu'il me soit permis de révéler que la susdite a été produite par l'_appareil graphique_ : '*S+7*' (qui consiste à aller chercher dans le dictionnaire la 7è occurrence verbale suivant chaque _nom_, _verbe_, _adjectif_ ou _adverbe_ d'un texte littéraire pour y en opérer la substitution). 

Technique de *P*(ost) *S*(criptum) qui, pour n'être pas _photographique_, n'en est pas moins _faute_au_graphique_ - que ma verve populaire ose aller accrocher aux «_cimaises_» de la langue vernaculaire.


----------



## ranxerox (27 Novembre 2013)

edit : posté trop tard...
je répondais à ceux qui disent ne pas oser poster :

moi je trouve ça assez triste ce que vous dites...

nous ne sommes pas dans un forum professionnel
et la diversité de niveaux, d'horizon culturel
a toujours été de mise sur un forum et à fortiori ici...

il y a déjà pas mal de photos d'un intérêt douteux sur les cimaises
et la maitrise technique ne fait pas la belle photo,
la maitrise technique ne fait pas le photographe...

bien des photos maladroites recellent bcp plus d'émotions et de richesses
que bcp de photos trés au point techniquement mais hyper-convenues, prévisibles
et sans surprises...

et je crois que la règle c'est plutôt d'éviter d'être trop compulsif
et à ce titre peut-être qu'il serait préférable d'établir une règle :
1 photo par page et par membre
plutôt que une photo par jour...

ça pousserait à poster ceux qui n'osent pas
et dont on attendrait les photos
ça en ralentirait d'autres qui auraient tendance à s'oublier
ça obligerait les uns ou les autres à mieux se concentrer sur ses choix...

the big, toi qui a fait le tour du monde non ? ergu ? go ! go ! go !

NB je ne savais pas non plus ce qu'étais une cimaise


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> je répondais à ceux qui disent ne pas oser poster :
> 
> moi je trouve ça assez triste ce que vous dites...
> 
> ...



Je trouve ta proposition tout-à-fait transposable dans les faits 
Reste à définir la valeur d'une page, tous les 10, 20 posts

Ce qui serait bien, c'est que celui qui poste une photo donne lui-même la raison qui le pousse à la poster ici plutôt que dans Cimaise, chose que je n'ai pas forcément fait d'entrée.

Cette règle pourrait également être appliquée aux Cimaises 





> 1 photo par page et par membre plutôt que une photo par jour...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Novembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> et je crois que la règle c'est plutôt d'éviter d'être trop compulsif
> et à ce titre peut-être qu'il serait préférable d'établir une règle :
> 1 photo par page et par membre
> plutôt que une photo par jour...



Pas con


----------



## ranxerox (27 Novembre 2013)

je parlais des cimaises albert, en fait et pas du labo...
je regrette que certains se retiennent de poster dans les cimaises
ne se jugeant pas assez dignes ;-)

dsl si je n'ai pas été claire


----------



## collodion (27 Novembre 2013)

A priori, vous faîtes des séries de photographie d'un sujet ou d'un événement. Il me semble intéressant d'avoir trois propositions - et non choix, qui se fait entre deux propositions - de photographies au Labo. On aurait plus d'indications sur la lumière ambiante, le point de vue, et la composition. Vous pourrez ensuite nous parler des paramètres de l'appareil. Et on pourra sûrement tous discuter.


----------



## yvos (27 Novembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> 1 photo par page et par membre
> plutôt que une photo par jour...



C'est une bonne idée !  Accessoirement, cela a toujours été 1 par jour maxi  

Ci dessous, une photo pour laquelle j'ai beaucoup d'affection car elle me rappelle d'excellents souvenirs. L'élégance de ces enfants, le bon moment passé avec les miens, la magie de la découverte des bébés tortues etc. J'ai toujours hésité à la mettre ici par que je me suis toujours dit que l'immersion grâce au grand angle ne fonctionne pas forcément bien et que plus que le dos, ce sont des visages que j'aurai bien voulu (j'en ai, mais ils louchent ) même si le sujet est tout le bassin à tortues


----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2013)

D'une part, un petit mot sur celle d'Yvos.
C'est le genre de photo que j'aime bien parce qu'il y a l'instantanéité. On pourrait pinailler sur le bras qui traîne, les coins, mais c'est justement les photos où il y a presque toujours un bras qui traîne, des coins qui coincent  et ce serait dommage d'abandonner la photo parce qu'il y a le bras qui traîne. Et pas sûr qu'il y ait le temps d'ajuster le tir. Dit autrement, la photo ne se regarde pas, elle montre.

Bon, ceci dit, les dos sont bien blancs quand même  Il me semble que j'aurai baissé un peu les hautes lumières (vous voyez, je ne suis pas bégueule, quand même  et ça se fait avec iphoto ) si ça ne dégrade pas trop. ou en dernier ressort, assombri un peu le bassin (pas trop bien sûr, si on ne le voit plus, on perd l'intérêt, mais un peu ça doit se supporter). Mais cette photo a bon fond, en tous cas, à mon goût.

D'autre part, j'en mets une quand même pour voir ce que vous en pensez.
Côté "technique", sauf erreur de ma part, c'est un scan d'une 10x15 fait sur un scanner à plat bas de gamme 
Donc, il y a des limites


----------



## ranxerox (28 Novembre 2013)

@yvos : selon moi la photo n'est pas assez axé sur l'un ou l'autre des sujets : les tortues ou les enfants... et, selon moi aucun des deux n'est vraiment traité et ne fixe la photo...
et - si tu avais pu la refaire ;-D - peut-être qu'il aurait fallu envisager de se décaler (à droite il semble qu'il n'y ait personne) et prendre les enfants presque de profil ou en tout cas mettre en évidence leur attention... si je suis clair ;-D afin de plus établir le lien entre les enfants et le bassin, peut-être ... et si je suis compréhensible ;-) là, à mon sens il y a trop d'hésitation sur l'un ou l'autre...

@luc : pour moi c'est ton cadrage qui n'est pas assez radical... le ciel au-dessus du toit est presque de trop... j'aurai - à mon sens - resserré le cadrage en coupant légèrement le toit et en laissant légèrement d'espace devant la maison... et - personellement - je me serai franchement mis en face...

mais ce qui me "gêne" là c'est le ciel qui n'a aucun intérêt par rapport au sujet de ta photo
et c'est presque dommage d'avoir coupé le bas de la façade, ton sujet.


----------



## yvos (28 Novembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> @yvos : selon moi la photo n'est pas assez axé sur l'un ou l'autre des sujets : les tortues ou les enfants... et, selon moi aucun des deux n'est vraiment traité et ne fixe la photo...



je suis d'accord 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h57 ----------




Luc G a dit:


> Bon, ceci dit, les dos sont bien blancs quand même  Il me semble que j'aurai baissé un peu les hautes lumières (vous voyez, je ne suis pas bégueule, quand même  et ça se fait avec iphoto ) si ça ne dégrade pas trop. ou en dernier ressort, assombri un peu le bassin (pas trop bien sûr, si on ne le voit plus, on perd l'intérêt, mais un peu ça doit se supporter).




Blancs mais pas brûlés  Et pis je voulais garder  le côté lumineux de ces uniformes. Accessoirement, le soleil au zenith sur un dos blanc regardant une scène à l'ombre, c'est un peu compliqué à gérer, et comme je suis une grosse feignasse et que j'ai pas envie de développement 3 raw et les combiner après.

Ceci étant, je vois ce que tu veux dire


----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2013)

@rankxerox :

Concernant ma photo : tu as tout à fait raison, je viens d'essayer et effectivement, en la mettant simplement en 4/3 ça marche mieux. Ce qui est marrant, c'est que ça m'arrive assez souvent d'essayer quand je photographie une maison de virer le ciel en coupant le haut du toit et ça ne marche pas forcément. Sur celle-ci, je ne l'ai pas essayé (vu le ratage que ça donnait sur d'autres) et j'aurais du. 

Pour le bas, je serai plus cironspect : je pense que si j'ai viré le bas de l'escalier et de la façade, c'est qu'il y avait un souci en bas  mais la photo a été prise il y a 10 ans  Il faut que je retourne à Soulomès  (dans le Lot, dans la Braunhie, un de ces coins perdus que j'affectionne). Pas sûr que ça soit resté en l'état mais pas impossible non plus.

Concernant la photo d'Yvos : tu as raison dans l'absolu mais je me demande si en se centrant sur l'un ou l'autre sujet, la photo n'y perdrait pas beaucoup même en y gagnant aussi.


----------



## ranxerox (28 Novembre 2013)

@luc G : peut-être que ta photo est rattrapable sans que tu la refasses tout de suite ? en la recadrant au tirage tout simplement non ?

et, concernant l'escalier, si il y avait du parasitage au sol,
peut-être qu'il aurait fallu alors le couper plus franchement ?

à propos de la photo d'yvos , à mon sens, il aurait pu - peut-être - gagner en force
d'un autre point de vue (sans changer de profondeur de champ) en établissant un rapport entre les petites et les tortues... dans mon idée, en prenant la photo plus de biais, peut-être ?
ici je trouve les deux sujets plutôt en conflit...


----------



## ergu (28 Novembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> je me serai franchement mis en face...



Pas moi - ce décalage étrange accentue le côté tordu de la maison - ça plus les couleurs, on se croirait dans la Comté, Bilbo et Gandalf vont franchir la porte, (qui n'est certes pas ronde... Mais quand même !)  la pipe au bec et le sac au dos, prêts à aller botter le derrière de Smaug...

(Ce qui est une façon de dire que j'aime bien cette photo)


----------



## ranxerox (28 Novembre 2013)

oui oui c'est vrai, le point de vue décalé apporte queque chose...
et cette réflexion me concerne plus dans l'hypothèse où j'aurai fait cette photo

mais ça aurait été autre chose, c'est vrai

;-)


----------



## ergu (28 Novembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> On peut revenir sur un titre plus classique, genre v5, si vous préférez.



Non, non, ceux qui ne savent pas et veulent savoir prendront le temps de chercher et gagneront la connaissance d'un nouveau mot.
C'est bien.



ranxerox a dit:


> ergu ?



Bah 95% des photos que je fais il y a ma famille dessus et je ne vous les montrerai pas.
Sur les 5% restant, une bonne moitié fini à la poubelle à peine transférée parce que pas du tout ce que je voulais quand je l'ai faite, un paquet à la poubelle aussi, mais plus tard, quand finalement non, il n'en sort rien...

Bref, non - les trois dernières montrées font partie d'un lot "Bruxelles & Cologne" qui n'en comporte qu'une quinzaine, en tout et je voudrais éviter de transformer le labo de pvpbp en labo de ergu qui fait un diaporama de ses vacances.

Je regrette qu'il n'y ait pas plus de particiapnts à ce fil, pas que ceux qui y participent n'y participent pas plus.


----------



## ranxerox (28 Novembre 2013)

pareil, mais je parlais des cimaises...
je regrette que bcp se retiennent de poster dans les cimaises
sous prétexte d'imperfection technique...

une photo réussie n'est pas nécessairement parfaite techniquement
et, inversement, une photo parfaitement maitrisée n'est pas nécessairement une belle photo

mais je sens que je me répète ,-D

je crains que les cimaises finissent par être plus dédié aux prouesses techniques
et non plus aux belles photos ;-)

et - à mon sens - tout le monde a sa place ;-)


----------



## jpmiss (28 Novembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> je me suis toujours dit que l'immersion grâce au grand angle ne fonctionne pas forcément bien et que plus que le dos, ce sont des visages que j'aurai bien voulu (j'en ai, mais ils louchent ) même si le sujet est tout le bassin à tortues
> 
> ​


Quitte a utiliser un GA en contreplongée tu aurais peut etre puis y aller un peut plus franco en shotant d'un peu plus haut en levant un peu les bras.


----------



## momo-fr (28 Novembre 2013)

*A cheval sur les règles*​
Petit essai de montage, j'avais shooté le personnage plusieurs fois mais j'ai bien aimé la mise en forme derrière le tram (avec premier plan style public), sauf que derrière c'est pourri grave essai de mix.

















Maintenant ce montage est-t-il pertinent ?
La version très floue peut-elle se comprendre comme ça ?

Pour ceux qui veulent s'y essayer les sources sont là (35 Mo en Raw Nef)

  ​


----------



## bugman (28 Novembre 2013)

@ momo-fr : Pour moi la premiere était deja très bien (avec son petit flou dans l'arrière plan).
Le seul 'truc' qui me chagrine c'est cette verticale noire pratiquement au centre, donc plus en accord avec ton crop (mais c'est dommage que l'on perde la personne à droite du coup).

Photo sympa, bien vu.


----------



## momo-fr (28 Novembre 2013)

Le problème c'est que c'est vraiment de la photo sur le vif, j'attendais quelqu'un et là paf je tourne la tête et j'ai la berlue le temps d'enlever la cache objo et viser ça va très vite, heureusement qu'il y a avait ce tram qui passait, sinon je pense que j'aurais pas eu grand chose.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Novembre 2013)

Moi aussi j'aime bien la première avec son côté surréaliste. C'est le flou sur la vitre qui fait que ça marche, et comme tu l'as mise en première je suppose que c'est celle que tu préfères 
La troisième aussi parce qu'on voit mieux que le corps est humain.

Y a de ces cinglés à Bordeaux


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Y a de ces cinglés à Bordeaux



C'est rien de le dire. 

Cela dit, il n'y a pas longtemps certains ont mis un lama dans le tram et c'était réalisé sans trucage.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2013)

Cette photo que *momo* a accrochée aux «_Cimaises_» :



momo-fr a dit:


> Pas là&#8230; suivre les règles de la pelote
> 
> 
> 
> ...



m'a moi-même accroché, par un effet de '_rebond_au_regard_' de ce que montre l'image.

En association d'idées qui me paraît naturelle, il me revient ce constat de je ne sais plus quel critique littéraire : alors que les auteurs qui étaient ses contemporains (comme _Alexandre Dumas_) écrivaient des livres pour satisfaire les goûts déjà constitués du public, _Gustave Flaubert_ écrivait pour un public qui _n'existait pas encore_, mais dont ses livres dessinaient exactement la position qu'il devait venir occuper pour les lire. Ce qui revient à dire que, pour lire un de ses livres, l'esprit du lecteur devait quitter son positionnement coutumier (par exemple la conscience que j'ai d'occuper l'intérieur de mon enveloppe corporelle ici-située) et s'avancer dans la dimension de l'imaginaire pour s'en aller occuper l'emplacement que l'auteur avait prédéfini pour lui.

Comme on sait, chacun de nos yeux est constitué de _deux yeux_ : l'&#339;il qui fixe (qui détermine la vision _primaire_ capturant une figure _précise_) et l'&#339;il qui _flotte_ (qui détermine la vision _secondaire_ appréhendant une forme _floue_), l'association des deux créant un effet d'_espace_. La *règle ordinaire* consiste à associer une valeur de proximité à la figure _précise_ de la vision _primaire_, et une valeur d'éloignement à la forme _floue_ de la vision _secondaire_. Ce, parce que la figure _précise_ paraît empiéter sur la forme _floue_ qui se trouve par là rejetée à distance dans une fonction de '_fond_'. Ainsi, moi qui suis en train d'improviser, j'aperçois mon écran comme une figure précise interceptant la forme floue d'une librairie, et par là je saisis l'écran comme proche et le mur de livres comme éloigné. 

Telle n'est pas la *règle de la pelote*. Un grand joueur instinctif de _Pelote Basque_ ne peut absolument pas fixer la pelote en vision primaire, et laisser reculer le fronton dans le flou de la vision secondaire, car s'il fait ça, il n'atteindra jamais la cible, qui n'est pas la pelote, mais le fronton. Dans la perception ordinaire, la cible est par exemple la tasse à café que je fixe en vision primaire, car l'enjeu est *moi-même* et mes lèvres auxquelles je veux porter cette tasse ; mais dans la _Pelote Basque_, la cible est le *fronton* et non pas la personne du joueur, car, comme on le dit toujours, _le jeu est plus grand que le joueur_. Par conséquent, le joueur doit cesser de se focaliser sur la pelote, comme s'il voulait la saisir pour la mettre dans sa poche ; mais il doit se focaliser sur le _fronton_, car telle est la cible du jeu qui transcende le joueur. 

Le joueur ne doit donc pas _fixer la balle_, mais toujours _fixer le fronton_. De sorte que la balle (la pelote) n'apparaît dans son champ visuel que comme une _forme floue_ tandis que le fronton garde immuablement sa fonction de _figure précise_.

On dit que les grands épéistes ont le _sens de la pointe_. Ce qui signifie qu'ils se focalisent toujours sur l'adversaire dont l'épée est vue en vision primaire comme une figure précise ; quant à la pointe de leur propre épée, ils la perçoivent continûment, mais sans jamais la voir en vision précise. C'est cela le sens de la pointe : la présence flottante de l'épée propre.

La règle de l'_afficionado_ dans l'art controversé de la corrida veut que le spectateur ne doit jamais se focaliser sur le _torero_, mais toujours sur le _toro_, car c'est ainsi que le spectateur peut partager la vision de l'acteur qui est toujours focalisé sur l'adversaire, et non sur lui-même. Ce que ne fait jamais le 'public', qui en se focalisant sur l'homme, renverse le sens de l'action et réduit au rang de faire-valoir ce qui, dans la vérité du jeu, est une instance de _vie ou de mort_. 

L'archer Américain instinctif _Howard Hill_ avait pour *règle* de toujours apercevoir sa cible en _visée primaire précise_ et ne lui jamais superposer sa pointe de flèche qu'en _visée secondaire floue_.

Tous ces prolégomènes laborieux pour essayer d'expliquer en quoi la photo de *momo* a accroché mon regard. Car elle m'oblige à saisir en _visée primaire précise_ le _fronton_ lui-même, avec son rouge basque violent, et, en association, le plan du mur sur lequel il est peint, ainsi que le plan du ciel superposé à ce mur. Voilà la cible, nette et précise. Ce n'est qu'en vision secondaire floue, avec ses lignes de fuite peintes en blanc, que mon regard saisit le sol bitumé, normalement plus proche de moi en perception ordinaire que le fronton distant, mais qui dans le contexte du jeu, doit *céder la place* au fronton qui doit devenir le centre même de la vision.

Comme l'écrivait un auteur sur le _jeu intérieur du golf_, la cible doit être atteinte *avant d'avoir été atteinte* - atteinte du regard, parce qu'elle en est la figure de focalisation précise. La distance qui sépare le joueur de sa cible, les moyens même qu'il manie en vue de l'atteindre - cela doit rester *dans le flou* de la visée secondaire. Le joueur doit *se traiter lui-même comme secondaire*, et être visuellement *à_la_cible* : tel est le _dépassement de soi dans le jeu_. 

Il y a un moment totalement crucial dans cette combinaison de *cible touchée par le regard* et de *sitio flou du joueur* : c'est précisément le moment où l'élément qui relie le joueur et la cible (la balle, l'épée, la flèche) *n'apparaît plus dans le champ de vision*. Ainsi, le moment de l'armé du bras, la réception de la pelote se faisant en-arr!ère du joueur la balle sortie de son champ visuel : à ce moment-là, il n'y a plus que la cible. C'est exactement le moment où le joueur se dépasse totalement.

La photo de *momo* me convoque à cet instant crucial où la vision du joueur évacue au maximum le circonstanciel, c'est-à-dire aussi lui-même, fait littéralement le vide pour se concentrer totalement sur la cible : le _mur du fronton_ dans un instant pur d'éternité.

Il y a là quelque chose alors qui touche à l'*abstraction* et ce moment d'abstraction est la même chose que l'*idée*.


----------



## ranxerox (29 Novembre 2013)

@ momo : en ce qui me concerne, je ne trouve pas que ton photomontage soit vraiment pertinent... les gens n'expriment rien de particulier et limite, ne semblent même pas la voir... et, en ce qui me concerne, on ne voit pas ce qu'est cette tête de cheval...

tu essayes de récupérer ta prise de vue à travers le bus (une photo ratée ?), mais, à mon sens, elle n'est pas trés intéressante et si tu avais eu le choix, je ne crois pas que tu aurais fait cette photo...

au final pour ce qui est de cette tête de cheval, à mon sens, ce qui est vraiment drôle c'est de voir le gars en entier au milieu de la rue, là il y a un vrai décalage et une vraie anecdote digne de la relever... la deuxième photo, à ce titre, est beaucoup plus forte selon moi, voir drôle, intriguante...

ton montage et la vision à travers le bus ne font que parasiter, étouffer l'anecdote...
elle n'est plus aussi visible...

ton photomontage, selon moi, n'est ni vraiment drôle, ni vraiment lisible...

à mon sens

;-)


----------



## yvos (29 Novembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> *A cheval sur les règles&#8230;*
> 
> 
> Maintenant ce montage est-t-il pertinent ?
> ...




Le montage est difficile et je trouve que cela ne fonctionne pas. Le cheval n'est pas cohérent avec les autres sujets derrière la vitre et du coup, son inclusion artificielle se voit fortement.

Quitte à monter quelque chose , il y a peut-être un coup à jouer en prenant comme cadre ta 2ème photo où "l'expression"  du cheval est top : elle colle à la fois avec l'attitude de la personne qui porte ce masque et avec la scène.  Je suis près à suivre sur cette photo pour le côté décalé et drôle (mais prise au moment opportun, avec des éléments qui renforcent la situation : l'indifférence des piétons, le vert du signal lumineux qui explique l'effarement du cheval à l'arrivée du tram - mine de rien, c'est déjà pas mal), malgré les imperfections, que sur le montage 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h00 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Quitte a utiliser un GA en contreplongée tu aurais peut etre puis y aller un peut plus franco en shotant d'un peu plus haut en levant un peu les bras.




Hé ho !?! Facile à dire pour quelqu'un de normal mais moi, je fais 84cm _les bras levés_, hein


----------



## momo-fr (29 Novembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Le montage est difficile et je trouve que cela ne fonctionne pas. Le cheval n'est pas cohérent avec les autres sujets derrière la vitre et du coup, son inclusion artificielle se voit fortement.


Oui j'ai vu après coup ce qui ne vas pas, la teinte des tons neutres doit être bleutée car derrière les vitres, il manque la notion de "vitre", le flou est un poil trop en "retrait" sur la tête de cheval.

Pour le cadrage j'ai fait un essai en mode panoramique et ça passe mieux je trouve, je vais revoir se montage aux petits oignons


----------



## SirDeck (29 Novembre 2013)

Il va surtout être difficile de rendre la photo lisible lorsqu'elle est seule.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h46 ----------

J'ai vu en passant que Saul Leiter avait tiré sa révérence. Un des pionniers de la photographie couleur qui, en plus, a construit un point de vue très moderne 



​

.


----------



## collodion (30 Novembre 2013)

SirDeck a dit:


> Il va surtout être difficile de rendre la photo lisible lorsqu'elle est seule..



Je trouve aussi que les trois photographies fonctionnent ensemble mais j'aurais inversé les deux dernières. Quitte à trahir la chronologie de l'événement...


----------



## jogary (30 Novembre 2013)

Dans mon répertoire j'ai nommé cette photo " EDF":mouais: ..En vaut-elle le coup ? Poubelle ?


----------



## Romuald (30 Novembre 2013)

Beaucoup trop noir dans le bas !
Tu as toshop ? Essaie seulement 'éclaircir les tons foncés', curseur à fond à droite, et dis moi si c'est pas mieux comme ça.
Après c'est une question de gout.


----------



## jogary (30 Novembre 2013)

Oui....j'ai bien PS mais Oh surprise si tu éclaires un max ! Tu verrais le lotissement d'ou j'ai pris la photo et ce n'est pas vraiment TOP ! 

Sinon, oui, trop noir et trop gros ce bas


----------



## ranxerox (30 Novembre 2013)

j'ai bien peur que ton titre "EDF" ne soit un tantinet fallacieux et qu'en réalité tu n'as pas eu vraiment le choix... à fortiori si, en réponse à romuald, tu explique le noir bouché que pour mieux cacher le reste... il semble que tu ai été séduit par le coucher de soleil malheureusement tu n'étais pas au bon endroit...

mais si tu tenais absolument à récupérer cette photo en l'appellant "EDF" (,-D) pourquoi alors ne pas utiliser "EDF" comme élément structurant de ton image ?

là "EDF" apparait - à mon sens - clairement comme un parasite
et une image - à mon sens - pas vraiment construite ;-)

pourquoi ne pas utiliser "EDF" pour reconstruire ton image ?
à la condition que tu y tiennes absolument...

de mon point de vue ;-)


----------



## jogary (30 Novembre 2013)

Mon cher RANK XEROX : oui et non ! 

Pourquoi ? Des couchers de soleil, chez moi, j'en ai au moins 200 par année et des magnifiques sans aucune gêne notoire, confére mes précédents posts. 
Avec en prime si nécessaire les 2 pic du midi ( ossau et bigorre   )

Ceci étant, si si, j'ai bien cadré les fils et j'en ai même d'autres avec une belle grue en premier plan....mais cela va t il avec un coucher de soleil et un monde moderne ?  
Mais ta réponse est pertinente.  Fais tu mieux ? :mouais:   

http://nsa34.casimages.com/img/2013/11/30/131130062433378783.jpg


----------



## Romuald (30 Novembre 2013)

jogary a dit:


> Oui....j'ai bien PS mais Oh surprise si tu éclaires un max ! Tu verrais le lotissement d'ou j'ai pris la photo et ce n'est pas vraiment TOP !


Je sais, je l'ai fait  :


Et de mon point de vue, voir ces toits (en les laissant dans le sombre) et surtout les différents plans jusqu'au ciel sont nettement mieux que ce gros caca noir. 
Après c'est fait à l'arrache en deux secondes, un jpmiss ou un momo à coup de masque de fusion et toute la clique ferait ça beaucoup mieux


----------



## Ubaye (30 Novembre 2013)

Perso ce ne sont pas les ombres qui me gênent mais ce ciel vide en haut. 
L'ombre, on sait d'instinct qu'il s'y passe toujours qque chose mais ce ciel vide est désespérant de vide 
Rajoute le poteau coupé à droite :rose:

Tiens, un peu recadrée :


----------



## flotow (30 Novembre 2013)

moi je suis très 16:7  (et même que là, ça va encore plus loin !!!)






et puis en fait, virer le poteau de droite (sauf si tu as du rab sur ta photo d'origine)


----------



## momo-fr (1 Décembre 2013)

Bon, si on veut en faire quelque chose&#8230; y a trop de taf, la prise de vue c'est quand même la composition.

Je suppose que tu aurais pu te placer ailleurs sans tout se fatras de câbles&#8230; la flemme hein ? 

Tel quel un sauvetage à l'arrache pour rendre ça plus "présent" :






Ça pète un peu la rétine et c'est bien mieux comme ça&#8230;

 :rateau: ​


----------



## Romuald (1 Décembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> Ça pète un peu la rétine et c'est bien mieux comme ça&#8230;
> :rateau:


C'est peu de le dire ! Ca me fait plus penser à une explosion atomique qu'à un couché de soleil du coup


----------



## momo-fr (1 Décembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est peu de le dire ! Ca me fait plus penser à une explosion atomique qu'à un couché de soleil du coup


Mais oui mais on parle bien d'EDF au départ non ?


----------



## Ubaye (1 Décembre 2013)




----------



## jogary (2 Décembre 2013)

Ubaye : ton nuage est superbe !

Là....grosse frayeur sur le contraste ( oui, raté :mouais: )


----------



## Ubaye (2 Décembre 2013)

Merci    la diapo date de mai 87 

Comprend pas ton contraste raté Il est bien ton soleil rouge. Un peu centré pour moi (pis j'aime pas trop ce format) mais réussi


----------



## ranxerox (3 Décembre 2013)

@ubaye : de mon point de vue, pourquoi ne pas plus exploiter ta photo ? d'autant qu'à priori elle a encore bcp de matière exploitable, beaucoup de ressources, pourquoi la laisser dans cette état grisâtre ? 

effectivement le nuage a une forme originale et à mon sens il aurait fallu sortir des conventions de la photo de coucher de soleil - même si la profondeur peut avoir quelque chose d'intéressant - et vraiment centrer ta photo sur le nuage ... la perspective et l'horizon n'apporte ici - de mon point de vue - pas grand chose ... tu aurais presque pu, à mon avis, orienter ta photo vers l'abstraction ...

@jogary : de mon point de vue, le contraste c'est tout le problème du coucher de soleil, le vrai défi technique... à fortiori en numérique où les appareils ne gèrent pas du tout les forts contrastes ...

à mon sens, c'est trés facile d'obtenir de jolies couleurs avec un coucher de soleil... mais gérer la partie sombre et l'exploiter sans que ce soit un noir complètement bouché c'est une autre paire de manches... avoir des jolies couleurs c'est facile mais le vrai défi technique c'est d'avoir une photo équilibrée et complètement construite et exploitée...

(ou au contraire exploiter les silhouettes noires comme un sujet central de la photo... les poteaux électriques par ex... ,-) façon ombres chinoises par ex...)

le coucher de soleil est un archétype de la photo, une sorte de lieu commun voire une banalité... et - à mon sens - aujourd'hui, un coucher de soleil n'est intéressant voir légitime qu'à la seule condition de sa réussite technique et d'une vraie construction, d'un vrai parti pris... 

maintenant jogary, d'aprés ce que tu dis, tu viens de poster deux photos dont tu as toi-même conscience qu'elles sont ratées... quel est l'intérêt pour toi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Décembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> maintenant jogary, d'aprés ce que tu dis, tu viens de poster deux photos dont tu as toi-même conscience qu'elles sont ratées... quel est l'intérêt pour toi ?



L'objet du labo, je pense, l'idée du modo, aCLR, ce que d'autres avaient cru comprendre...
C'est qu'ici on poste des photos potentielles aux cimaises !

D'ailleurs, ne serait-il pas plus intéressant d'obliger le passage par ici et de laisser le modo déplacer aux cimaises...
Je sais, ça équivaudrait à un vote des participants au fil du labo, mais ça nous éviterait des trucs du genre : "j'ai raté ma photo, dites-moi pourquoi"

Quand on poste ici, c'est dans l'espoir de paraître aux cimaises.

Pour rester dans l'actualité, la chouette de lmmm est pas mal, mais mériterait d'être discutée ici, j'y trouve quelques défauts dont je ne ferai part que si elle est déplacée ici.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2013)

> L'objet du labo, je pense, l'idée du modo, aCLR, ce que d'autres avaient cru comprendre...
> 
> D'ailleurs, ne serait-il pas plus intéressant d'obliger le passage par ici et de laisser le modo déplacer aux cimaises...
> Je sais, *ça équivaudrait à un vote des participants au fil du labo*, mais ça nous éviterait des trucs du genre : "j'ai raté ma photo, dites-moi pourquoi"
> ...



L'idée est plaisante, reste à l'appliquer si c'est faisable


----------



## yvos (3 Décembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> D'ailleurs, ne serait-il pas plus intéressant d'obliger le passage par ici et de laisser le modo déplacer aux cimaises...



L'intérêt de la démarche, c'est de pousser les membres à se questionner avant d'aller poster tout et n'importe quoi dans les cimaises, en mode automatique, en leur laissant un espace dans lequel, en postant, ils admettent implicitement que leur photo n'est pas exempte de défaut et permet d'engager une discussion. Ce faisant, les attaques frontales et épidermiques n'ont plus cours.

Je doute par ailleurs que vous vouliez réellement confier la sélection à un modérateur, qui aura d'ailleurs probablement la réaction de refuser d'assumer un choix éditorial.




Toum'aï a dit:


> mais ça nous éviterait des trucs du genre : "j'ai raté ma photo, dites-moi pourquoi"



on n'est pas obligés de répondre à ce genre de demandes 



Toum'aï a dit:


> Quand on poste ici, c'est dans l'espoir de paraître aux cimaises.



Non, pas nécessairement. Qu'est-ce que cela change d'être dans les cimaises ou ici, fondamentalement? Votre photo est publiée, visible, etc. Vous avez besoin de reconnaissance ? Il suffit de voir ce qui est actuellement dans les cimaises pour constater que ce n'est pas forcément un endroit beaucoup plus qualitatif.


----------



## Ubaye (3 Décembre 2013)

Merci Ranxerox de ton commentaire.
La photo est grisouille car c'est un Kodachrome de 1987, peut être pas aux standards d'aujourd'hui.
Je l'ai posté pour illustrer la photo de Jogary "Edf".
En outre c'est le 1er scan "potable" que je fais, j'ai un scanner depuis une semaine... Bien évidemment j'espère arriver à de meilleurs résultats dans l'avenir.


----------



## jogary (3 Décembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> @jogary : ......        .............
> maintenant jogary, d'aprés ce que tu dis, tu viens de poster deux photos dont tu as toi-même conscience qu'elles sont ratées...* quel est l'intérêt pour toi *?




Tout simplement pour obtenir tes conseils et tes remarques forts judicieux. Sinon, la photo serait directement postée dans les cimaises, n'est-ce pas ?:love:
A part cela, oui....les sources ont intarissables, non ? 
 maître !


----------



## lmmm (4 Décembre 2013)

Jogary :j'aime bien cette derniere,peut être le rouge tape un peu de trop,voir pour baisser un peu la saturation ou meme tenter un noir et blanc 


Puisque Toumai voulait discuter de ""ma chouette",j'en reposte une ici ...


----------



## mac-aïoli (5 Décembre 2013)

Ce n'est pas une chouette, c'est un hibou (les aigrettes) !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2013)

mac-aïoli a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une chouette, c'est un hibou (les aigrettes) !



Mais c'est quand même chouette un hibou !


----------



## bugman (7 Décembre 2013)

Y bout pas, y'a pas de fumé !

Jolie bestiole. 
Gros UP aussi pour macomaniac, jogary (et les versions de momo et Tucpasquic)
Et re-UP pour Ubaye (pouvais plus te bouler pour celle-là... 'Ghostbusters !').


----------



## Ubaye (7 Décembre 2013)

Merci Bugmann 

Après le chouette hibou de Lmmm up: ) kesse tu veux mettre toi


----------



## jogary (8 Décembre 2013)

Ubaye a dit:


> Merci Bugmann
> 
> Après le chouette *hibou *de Lmmm up: ) *kesse tu veux mettre toi*



 ... Un i book ?


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Décembre 2013)

Bravo JP pour cette photo. 

Un détail cependant, la tête du personnage qui heurte l'horizon

Mais le piqué est surprenant, tu es, je pense en pose longue quand on voit la mer et l'éclairage, un petit coup de flash en plus ? Comment fais-tu pour que le personnage n'ait pas de flou de bougé ?

Quelques détails techniques intéresseraient je pense, mais aussi parle-nous de ton matos, objo, filtres, boîtier...

Ah au fait, je retourne te bouler


----------



## jogary (8 Décembre 2013)

Ce soir, coucher de soleil sur le pic du midi de Bigorre. 
Serait-ce un manque de lumière ses " grains de détails en moins " ? ( Un peu de zoom car pris d'en bas, of course ! ) :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (8 Décembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bravo JP pour cette photo.
> 
> Un détail cependant, la tête du personnage qui heurte l'horizon
> 
> ...


Pour le personnage, j'avais pas prévu sa présence. Il s'est pointé pendant que je finissais mes réglages. Au début ça m'a fait chier mais j'ai remarqué qu'il bougeait peu. J'ai donc fait 3 ou 4 shoots et il y'en a eu un où il n'a pas bougé ou presque pendant  25 secondes.
Pas de flash (on est beaucoup trop loin) juste un RAW développé dans LR 5
ISO 400 f9 25" avec mon nouveau jouet Canon 6D avec un 16-35mm à 16mm. Pas de filtre.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2013)

Je voudrais laisser libre cours à ma faculté d'improvisation à propos de cette photo que *jpmiss* a accrochée récemment aux «_Cimaises_» :



jpmiss a dit:


>



Je reconnais n'avoir aucune compétence technique en photographie et j'assume par conséquent le statut pur & simple d'«_amateur_». 'Mot-valise', s'il en est, tellement sont diverses les manières d'_aimer_. Comme il y a un outil, du moins, dont l'«_amateur_» que je suis n'est pas dépourvu : à savoir l'«_élocution_», je peux préciser dans les mots de quelle façon je me range dans les rangs des «_amateurs_» ici. Il me revient que _Kant_, ce philosophe Allemand qui consacra un traité au «jugement esthétique», estimait qu'en matière d'_art_ le jugement est toujours '_subjectif_'. Par quoi il voulait dire que le jugement ne porte pas sur l'_objet_ 'en-soi', comme dans la connaissance, mais porte sur l'_effet_ produit par l'&#339;uvre sur le _sujet_. 

Et comme les _philosophes_ sont des coupeurs de cheveux en huit dans le sens de l'épaisseur (parce sans doute ils aiment la '_transparence_', qu'ils estiment ne pouvoir atteindre qu'en tranchant le plus '_fin_' possible) - le susdit _Kant_ distinguait, dans cette '_subjectivité_' du jugement où le 'sujet' s'intéresse moins à l'_objet_ en soi qu'à l'_effet_ produit par cet 'objet' sur lui, entre le '_jugement hédonique_' et le '_jugement esthétique_'. Le premier prenant pour critère la '_sensibilité_' constituée du 'sujet', pour départager ce qui flatte l'attente et qui donc fait '_plaisir_' de ce qui contrarie l'attente et donc suscite du '_déplaisir_', comme il arrive pendant un repas où l'on juge tel plat 'bon' et tel autre 'mauvais'. Le critère est donc celui de l'_agréable_ et du _désagréable_.

Mais le '_jugement esthétique_', pour _Kant_, n'intervient que lorsque l'effet produit par un 'objet étrange' (une &#339;uvre d'art) sur le _sujet_ outrepasse complètement les attentes de la '_sensibilité_', et donc ne peut être réduit au critère de l'_agréable_ et du _désagréable_ ; mais, au contraire, a le pouvoir déconcertant d'agir sur la _totalité des facultés de l'esprit_ : la '_sensibilité_', certes, mais aussi la '_pensée_' et la '_volonté_'. Précisément en ne se laissant soumettre aux critères de réception d'aucune de ces facultés en particulier, mais en les *déportant* de leurs routines personnelles.

_Kant_ dénomme (avec une belle audace pour un _Prussien_) «_libre-jeu de l'imagination_» cette mise-en-mouvement sans règles _a priori_ de toutes les facultés de l'esprit chez un 'sujet' sous l'effet d'une &#339;uvre d'art. Et, donc, s'il y a là expérience d'un '_plaisir_' de la part dudit '_sujet_', ce plaisir ne se réduit pas à un 'agrément' de la sensibilité constituée, mais correspond à une '_euphorie libératrice_'. Si bien que le '_sujet_', transporté à juger d'un point de vue '_esthétique_' une &#339;uvre '_belle_', qualifie par là l'_effet libérateur_' que cette 'chose en-soi' indéfinissable a sur l'ensemble de ses facultés : un «_libre-jeu de l'imagination_» qui se trouve «_aimé_» précisément pour l'«_euphorie_» (étymologiquement : 'transport heureux') qu'il suscite.

En quoi, si l'on voulait porter la chose jusqu'au _paradoxe_, il serait possible de dire qu'il y a des cas où l'_impression euphorique de beauté_ suscitée par une &#339;uvre d'art s'accompagne d'un '_désagrément de la sensibilité_'. Ce que _Charles Baudelaire_ reconnaissait dans son sonnet dédié à la «Beauté» : 

Je suis belle, ô mortels, comme un rêve de pierre...​
et que _Rainer Maria Rilke_, dans la première des «Élégies de Duino», exprime de façon poignante :

Tout ange est effrayant...   car le beau
n'est rien que le premier degré du terrible​
Ces considérations linguistiques décalées (je me reconnais spécialiste en matière de '_biais_') ne me paraissent pas sans rapport avec l'_effet_ produit par la photo de *jpmiss* (où l'on me reprochera peut-être d'en venir beaucoup trop lentement au 'sujet', à quoi je répondrais que j'en suis précisément parti d'entrée ). Parce que, loin de 'flatter' ma sensibilité, et donc de se laisser juger 'agréable' (par ses teintes 'sombres', par la texture 'trouble' des matières etc.) ; elle produit un effet de 'transport' (que cela me plaise ou non) sur mon _imagination_. Curieusement, elle m'a tout de suite rappelé une citation d'_Ézéchiel_ que j'avais découverte, enfant, dans un roman policier d'_Agatha Christie_ (drôle d'endroit pour une telle découverte) :

_Les meules du Seigneur broient lentement_​
Les '_rotondités_' aux prises du disque de la mer (il est très rare d'avoir l'impression d'un bombement en volume de la mer) et de la lentille du ciel me donnent l'impression d'un inexorable mouvement de 'meules' cosmiques. Le bleu-vert _glauque_ de la mer, gonflé d'une obscure noirceur, paraît se soulever par un effet de _courbure_ à la rencontre du bombement renversé de nuées de _colère_ qui ont le grain abrasif de la pierre.

L'avancée intermédiaire d'une terre en forme de presqu'île voit son décor de carte postale ('avec palmiers') laminé jusqu'à l'extrême éfilement, d'où fuse la gerbe d'étincelles orange de la matière volatilisée.

Terrible est le _silence_ dans lequel s'opère le mouvement de ces meules...


----------



## jpmiss (10 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]lItyCpRny-E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ergu (10 Décembre 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> De gros pavés écrits tout petit



Complet HS : 
macomaniac, tes posts sont une antithèse abolue des mythes modernes de la rapidité et de l'immédiateté de la compréhension et du savoir.
Je me demande juste si je dois t'en remercier ou t'en souhaiter une lente éviscération à la cuillère rouillée ou les deux.


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Décembre 2013)

*aCLR*





, accorde-nous 300 Ko par photo... :love:


----------



## aCLR (10 Décembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> *aCLR*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_I can't do that !
I'm not a MIB !
I can't do that !
I'm not a root !_


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Décembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> _I can't do that !
> I'm not a MIB !
> I can't do that !
> I'm not a root !_



Oui mais tu pourrais faire la demande... :modo:

La photo que j'ai accrochée aux cimaises ce matin, les couleurs sont bouffées par la compression, c'est terrible :afraid:


----------



## aCLR (10 Décembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Oui mais tu pourrais faire la demande... :modo:


Yes i can !


> La photo que j'ai accrochée aux cimaises ce matin, les couleurs sont bouffées par la compression, c'est terrible :afraid:


Sirdeck disait un jour qu'il préférait réduire le format de son image pour garder un taux de compression supérieur à 70 % pour atteindre les 150 Ko plutôt que d'afficher à tout prix une image en 800 px qui l'emmènerait en-dessous des 70% pour se conformer au 150 Ko max. (à lire sur cette page)


----------



## momo-fr (10 Décembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La photo que j'ai accrochée aux cimaises ce matin, les couleurs sont bouffées par la compression, c'est terrible


J'aimerai voir ton original parce que la plage colorimétrique est réduite, la compression doit pas bouffer tant que ça et en plus elle pèse 154 Ko (saligaud).

_Faut savoir compresser aussi hein non j'ai rien dit._


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Décembre 2013)

RRRhhhaaaaaa, j'avais décoché l'incorporation du profil :rose:






Trouvez Bilbo...​


----------



## Ubaye (10 Décembre 2013)




----------



## aCLR (11 Décembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> *aCLR*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voilà c'est fait !


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Décembre 2013)

Yeah,  **


----------



## jpmiss (11 Décembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Voilà c'est fait !


Quite à doubler le poids on pourrais pas aussi augmenter la taille? Genre 1024 pixels de dimension Max (toujours pour 300 ko max)?


----------



## aCLR (11 Décembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Quite à doubler le poids on pourrais pas aussi augmenter la taille? Genre 1024 pixels de dimension Max (toujours pour 300 ko max)?



Pour les dimensions max faudra attendre parce que c'est lié à la largeur d'affichage du forum.


----------



## Romuald (11 Décembre 2013)

En attendant ceux qui sont en bout de ligne avec un débit pourri ne vous disent pas merci :hein:


----------



## aCLR (11 Décembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> En attendant ceux qui sont en bout de ligne avec un débit pourri ne vous disent pas merci :hein:



Sur le conseil de webO, j'ai rajouté une ligne dans l'annonce, pour palier à ces soucis d'affichage, qui renvoie vers la page des options de vBull. Tu peux y régler le nombre de messages affichés par page.


----------



## ergu (11 Décembre 2013)

Puisque ça sent quand même assez fort l'open-bar, on peut avoir du pognon, de la drogue, des femmes et les boules rouges aussi ?
Et si on pouvait les avoir avant l'année prochaine, hein...


----------



## Romuald (11 Décembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Sur le conseil de webO, j'ai rajouté une ligne dans l'annonce, pour palier à ces soucis d'affichage, qui renvoie vers la page des options de vBull. Tu peux y régler le nombre de messages affichés par page.


Je sais, et comme je suis feignant et que je n'aime pas tourner les pages ça fait des années que je suis à 40msgs/pages :hein:


----------



## ranxerox (11 Décembre 2013)

moi je vote ergu modérateur ! du frics et des gonzesses !


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Décembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> moi je vote ergu modérateur ! du frics et des gonzesses !



Parce que vous êtes pauvres et moches ?


----------



## aCLR (12 Décembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Puisque ça sent quand même assez fort l'open-bar, on peut avoir du pognon, de la drogue, des femmes et les boules rouges aussi ?
> Et si on pouvait les avoir avant l'année prochaine, hein...



Tu trouves aussi. C'est vrai que ce fil devient parfois l'arrière-cuisine de la terrasse de le bar macgé mais là t'en demande beaucoup quand même ! T'as de la chance que j'ai dans mes dossiers une image qui colle avec ta requête, sinon






Ça fait quelques semaines qu'en la regardant, je me demande si la situation en fait une bonne image ?!


----------



## flotow (12 Décembre 2013)

ce n'est pas mis à jour dans le premier post des cimaises 
ni ici d'ailleurs


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2013)

Cette photo accrochée par *bcommeberenice* aux «_Cimaises_» :



bcommeberenice a dit:


>



a un effet _hypnotique_ sur mon imaginaire.

La '_Forêt_' est la seule dimension dans laquelle, personnellement parlant, j'ai l'impression d'accéder à un '_Milieu_' des choses. Si je ne m'y sentais pas déplacé, il n'y a que la '_Ville_', dont on parle volontiers comme d'une 'jungle urbaine', qui me donnerait pareille impression de 'faire_partie' d'un '_Milieu_'. Les autres grandes dimensions élémentaires : la '_Mer_', la '_Montagne_', le '_Désert_', la '_Plaine_', la '_Banquise_', m'apparaissent comme des 'surfaces' (y compris la 'Paroi' rocheuse où je rampe comme une mouche) qui ne m'offrent qu'un 'plan' sur lequel me déplacer ver l'Ailleurs, sans jamais pouvoir être 'Ici'.

Parce que la '_Forêt_' m'enveloppe de son '_Milieu_', et que j'y suis donc plongé, elle n'est pas une surface offrant au regard la ligne de fuite perspective de l'_Ailleurs_. La '_Forêt_' offre une profusion obscure, seulement traversée de raies de lumières, qui n'a rien de spectaculaire, parce que le regard est privé d'ouverture : on se coule dans un environnement végétal dont le détail change. Mais ce '_Milieu_' sans perspectives (dont beaucoup s'angoissent) crée une puissance '_Attente_' dans l'imaginaire : le débouché abrupt, au détour du sentier, dans la «_Clairière Magique_». Celle où luit le '_Graal_', bien sûr, dans l'éclaircie _lunaire_ du '_C&#339;ur des Ténèbres_'.

C'est l'atteinte de cette abrupte clairière dans le '_Milieu_' profus de la '_Forêt_' que me paraît faire miroiter l'image de *Bérénice* dans le silence du Songe. Lorsque la surprise suspend le mouvement de la marche, et que l'esprit s'arrête devant la '_Merveille_'.

_Salomé_, fille d'_Hérode_ et d'_Hérodiade_, demanda d'après la légende qu'on lui apportât la tête de _St Jean-Baptiste_ sur un plat - ce qui fut fait. Dans les tableaux des peintres, j'ai toujours été offusqué par l'aspect de 'spectacle public' de la scène rendue, avec tous ces personnages qui grouillent tout autour comme dans une farce populaire. Mais la constante surprenante est l'_absence de face-à-face_ des deux protagonistes, comme dans ce tableau de _Lucas Cranach l'Ancien_ : 




Dans l'image de *Bérénice*, la scène se découvre dans l'éclaircie lunaire de la '_Forêt_'. La disposition des figures sur la diagonale sénestre d'un carré, aux intervalles tiers, communique l'impression puissante que chacun a trouvé sa '_place_' dans l''_ordre naturel des choses_'. Les deux visages ne se dévisagent pas, mais s'orientent obliquement vers le l'angle gauche inférieur en une angulation dont le noir forme la 'raison' de leurs blancheurs. Étrangement _Salomé_, qui ferme les yeux, donne l'impression de regarder dans l'imaginaire, à l'oblique de l'orientation de sa tête, en direction de celle, coupée, de _St Jean-Baptiste_ lequel, pour sa part, regarde dans l'angle commun.

Le noir et blanc de l'image a un effet _onirique_ (je me souviens de la parole surprenante d'un ami : «On ne rêve pas en couleurs»). Comme dans le rêve, j'ai l'impression que je comprends tout par le simple fait de participer, sans rien pouvoir expliquer parce que cela impliquerait de me détacher de cette participation. Résonnent en moi ces vers de _Nietzsche_ :

_Minuit! Minuit profond...
La Nuit est plus profonde
Que n'a pensé le Jour_​


----------



## jogary (1 Janvier 2014)

Pour cette nouvelle année, un petit up pour ce fil...Que pensez-vous de ce restaurant coincé sur la droite de la photo ?


----------



## Powerdom (1 Janvier 2014)

jogary a dit:


> Pour cette nouvelle année, un petit up pour ce fil...Que pensez-vous de ce restaurant coincé sur la droite de la photo ?



je sais pas j'y ai jamais mangé. :rose:

Ok ....> je suis déjà loin


----------



## jogary (1 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> je sais pas j'y ai jamais mangé. :rose:
> 
> Ok ....> je suis déjà loin



 

Photo originale :

http://nsa34.casimages.com/img/2014/01/01/140101061512918903.jpg

Et le site du restau :  ( pas du tout d'étoile :mouais: mais bon repas pas cher ! )

Restauration Les Crêtes Blanches : Cuisine traditionnelle à GOURETTE


----------



## Romuald (1 Janvier 2014)

Ce n'est pas le restau qui me gêne, mais le muret à gauche : non seulement il n'apporte rien  mais il casse complètement le rythme de l'ensemble de la photo.
Et en te tournant de quelques degrés vers la droite, tu le supprimais tout en faisant rentrer le restau un peu plus dans le cadre, montrant par la que c'était volontaire.


----------



## ergu (1 Janvier 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Ce n'est pas le restau qui me gêne, mais le muret à gauche : non seulement il n'apporte rien  mais il casse complètement le rythme de l'ensemble de la photo.
> Et en te tournant de quelques degrés vers la droite, tu le supprimais tout en faisant rentrer le restau un peu plus dans le cadre, montrant par la que c'était volontaire.



Ah ?

Moi, je trouve au contraire qu'il vient en contrepoint du restau : la nature sauvage "encadrée" par la construction humaine.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Janvier 2014)

Happy New Year par jpmiss, sur Flickr


----------



## momo-fr (2 Janvier 2014)

*Une bonne année 2014, fraîche et désaltérante
*





 Je n'ai aucun mérite, ce mockup est prêt à l'emploi c'est juste fun ! ​


----------



## flotow (2 Janvier 2014)

_*BONNE ANNEE MOMO *_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2014)




----------



## Romuald (8 Janvier 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Tof avec une tentative de composition



Oui mon canard ? Pourquoi poste-tu cette photo dans le labo ?


----------



## ergu (8 Janvier 2014)

Je la trouve trop serrée à droite par rapport au petit espace à gauche du pilier gauche.
Sinon, ouais.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Oui mon canard ? Pourquoi poste-tu cette photo dans le labo ?



Pour avoir un avis.



ergu a dit:


> Je la trouve trop serrée à droite par rapport au petit espace à gauche du pilier gauche.



Effectivement.


----------



## ranxerox (8 Janvier 2014)

moi je trouve ta photo trop hésitante entre la trés grande perspective
et un cadrage plus serré...

entre d'autres termes, selon moi, tu aurais du :

soit avoir un angle de vue bcp plus large et bcp plus centré sur le chapiteau
et mettre ne évidence une perspective et une trés grande profondeur de champ
rythmée par les lampadaires

soit reserrer et encadrer ton chapiteau entre deux lampadaires...

là je te trouve trop hésitant entre les deux...

d'autres part tu accordes beaucoup trop de place au ciel, de mon point de vue
et le chapiteau n'est pas assez centré...

ta photo aurait été réellement pertinente si le sommet du chapiteau s'était trouvé dans l'exact centre de ta photo... de mon point de vue

on devine bien tes intentions, mais à mon sens ta composition est encore trop hésitante.


----------



## ergu (8 Janvier 2014)

ranxerox a dit:


> ta photo aurait été réellement pertinente si le sommet du chapiteau s'était trouvé dans l'exact centre de ta photo... de mon point de vue



Dans ce cas, tu coupes la tête aux lampadaires, ce qui n'est guerre heureux - à moins d'une contre-plongée hasardeuse...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2014)

ranxerox a dit:


> moi je trouve ta photo trop hésitante entre la trés grande perspective
> et un cadrage plus serré...
> 
> entre d'autres termes, selon moi, tu aurais du :
> ...



L'idée était de prendre le chapiteau en photo "coincé" entre les lampadaires du monument des Girondins plutôt que depuis la place.

A cause de la hauteur du lampadaire le plus à droite ça me paraît difficile de moins accorder de place au ciel. Sinon il fallait le couper mais on en aurait quand même vu un bout. Je n'ai pas pris cette option car elle me semblait moins appropriée que celle que j'ai choisie.


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Janvier 2014)

J'abonde un peu avec ranxerox, pour moi ça manque un peu d'élévation pour dégager un peu devant le chapiteau et faire une légère contre-plongée qui aurait un peu tassé la perspective et permis de couper le luminaire le plus haut. Un cadrage plus serré sans cet espace inutile à gauche.
Mais tu n'avais sûrement pas la possibilité de t'élever plus haut que l'espèce de parapet devant toi...
PS : tu as droit à 300 Ko dorénavant.


----------



## ranxerox (8 Janvier 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> L'idée était de prendre le chapiteau en photo "coincé" entre les lampadaires du monument des Girondins plutôt que depuis la place.
> 
> A cause de la hauteur du lampadaire le plus à droite ça me paraît difficile de moins accorder de place au ciel. Sinon il fallait le couper mais on en aurait quand même vu un bout. Je n'ai pas pris cette option car elle me semblait moins appropriée que celle que j'ai choisie.



ben pas à mon avis, tu aurais du alors reserrer la cadrage sans t'inquièter de couper les lampadaires et faire un point de vue bcp plus radical, à mon sens...

sinon j'insiste le ciel occupe bcp trop de place ;-)

et la force - à mon avis - c'était de vraiment positionner le sommet du chapiteau en plein centre ;-)

peut-être des choses que tu aurais pu revoir au tirage/recadrage ?

à mon sens bien sûr


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'abonde un peu avec ranxerox, pour moi ça manque un peu d'élévation pour dégager un peu devant le chapiteau et faire une légère contre-plongée qui aurait un peu tassé la perspective et permis de couper le luminaire le plus haut. Un cadrage plus serré sans cet espace inutile à gauche.
> Mais tu n'avais sûrement pas la possibilité de t'élever plus haut que l'espèce de parapet devant toi...
> PS : tu as droit à 300 Ko dorénavant.



Non, effectivement, pas possible de monter plus que la position où je me trouvais.


----------



## Romuald (8 Janvier 2014)

Deux choses me gênent : la baraque à frite à gauche, mais surtout la déformation des verticales aux bords : A moins que tu sois en focale fixe, une position plus reculée pour diminuer l'effet grand angle en allongeant la focale tout en gardant le cadrage, et un déplacement latéral pour à la fois éliminer la zone inutile (à mon sens  ) de gauche tout en alignant pile poil le sommet du chapiteau avec celui de l'arche qu'il y a au-dessus, je ne sais pas si c'était possible...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Deux choses me gênent : la baraque à frite à gauche, mais surtout la déformation des verticales aux bords : A moins que tu sois en focale fixe, une position plus reculée pour diminuer l'effet grand angle en allongeant la focale tout en gardant le cadrage, et un déplacement latéral pour à la fois éliminer la zone inutile (à mon sens  ) de gauche tout en alignant pile poil le sommet du chapiteau avec celui de l'arche qu'il y a au-dessus, je ne sais pas si c'était possible...



Je ne suis pas certain qu'il était possible d'avoir une position plus reculée.

Mais je prends note de tes remarques.

Merci pour ton avis.


----------



## ergu (8 Janvier 2014)

Bon, vous allez me dire : c'est quoi ce cadrage moisi, c'est quoi le sujet, lumière bizarre, tout ça.

Mais la montagne de gauche ressemble trop à un visage de femme sans nez, torturée, vomissant la forêt, un mamelon posé sur l'épaule, avec ces raies de nuages qui zèbrent le ciel...

J'ai essayé de la recadrer, de la faire pencher jusqu'à n'avoir que la partie gauche qui m'intéresse mais bernique - alors je vous la montre telle que.


----------



## collodion (8 Janvier 2014)

Pour moi le cadrage est trop serré... Cadrer large permet de rectifier le tir après, là t'es coincé.


----------



## ranxerox (9 Janvier 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Dans ce cas, tu coupes la tête aux lampadaires, ce qui n'est guerre heureux - à moins d'une contre-plongée hasardeuse...




j'avais pas vu ta réponse :

pour moi c'est pas un souci de couper les lampadaires,
à moins que ce ne soit le sujet de la photo ?
mais il me semble plutôt que c'est l'effet de perspective qui comptait ;-)

d'autre part il y avait aussi la possibilités de fléchir les jambes
et mettre son viseur à hauteur du sommet du chapiteau

;-)


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Janvier 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Mais la montagne de gauche ressemble trop à un visage de *femme sans nez, torturée, vomissant la forêt, un mamelon posé sur l'épaule*  :afraid:, avec ces raies de nuages qui zèbrent le ciel...



On n'a pas les même valeurs en terme d'esthétique féminine


----------



## ergu (9 Janvier 2014)

collodion a dit:


> Pour moi le cadrage est trop serré... Cadrer large permet de rectifier le tir après, là t'es coincé.



Tout à fait.
C'est un exemple de photo prise "au jugé" - en l'occurence à bout de bras à bord d'un télésiège.
En général, 99% d'entre elles finissent à la poubelle mais de temps en temps surgit un truc que je trouve intéressant comme sur celle-là.


----------



## ranxerox (9 Janvier 2014)

pour moi il y a pas mal de possibilités d'exploitation de ta photo,
tant au niveau du recadrage, que tu tirage...
là elle est un peu brute... mais pleine de ressources selon moi ;-)

(trés belle définiton par ailleurs)

je ne suis, par ailleurs, pas hyper sensible à tes "visions"
d'où ma difficultés à ta donner un avis tranché...
bcp de possibilités s'offrent à toi...


de mon point de vue ;-)


----------



## Fìx (9 Janvier 2014)

Marrant, moi j'vois ranxerox à *GAUCHE&#8230;


----------



## lmmm (10 Janvier 2014)

Petit photo-montage-bidouillage a partir d'un 50mm macro :


----------



## ergu (11 Janvier 2014)

Un petit crépuscule londonien ?


----------



## collodion (11 Janvier 2014)

C'est un sépia volontaire ? Un peu trop jaune à mon goût...


----------



## ergu (11 Janvier 2014)

C'est voulu, oui.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Janvier 2014)

Perso, j'aime bien.


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Janvier 2014)

Chépa, peut-être un peu trop tronqué en bas...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2014)

lmmm a dit:


>


A propos d'une des innombrables photos postées quasi quotidiennement par lmmm dans les "cimaises" celle ci est une de celles qui me semblent très clairement ne pas y avoir sa place.
Pour commencer, le noir et blanc me semble très terne et ne met pas vraiment en valeur le sujet. La lumière très directe et frontale ne donne aucun relief de même que le prise de vue strictement frontale sans aucune profondeur de champs.
Bref une image terne et plate qui ne rend absolument pas l'émotion de joie qu'on sent dans le visage de l'enfant.
Pour finir, j'ai l'impression que lmmm n'a pas vraiment compris la différence entre le fil précédent et les "cimaises".


----------



## lmmm (18 Janvier 2014)

Et qu'est ce qui te donne l'impression que je n'ai pas compris ?


----------



## ergu (18 Janvier 2014)




----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2014)

lmmm a dit:


> Et qu'est ce qui te donne l'impression que je n'ai pas compris ?


Simplement parce que si on regarde ce fil depuis son ouverture on constate que tu y poste de façon très fréquente (plusieurs fois par semaine) ce qui laisse sous entendre que la notion de sélection est assez approximative.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Janvier 2014)

*ergu*, ce que j'aime bien dans ta photo c'est que je ne comprends pas ce que je vois. Y a de la matière, de la profondeur, ça peut être un paysage SF ou une machine...

Le seul truc qui me gène c'est le format vertical.


----------



## ergu (18 Janvier 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le seul truc qui me gène c'est le format vertical.



A la base, c'est une maquette d'un petit bout de Londres - c'est très en enfilade - le format vertical était le seul que j'ai trouvé qui me donne les éléments que je voulais à l'image tout en gardant l'élément de mystère (qu'est-ce que c'est ? Merci pour ta remarque, au fait, c'est exactement l'effet que je cherchais)


----------



## ranxerox (18 Janvier 2014)

je plussoie toum, ergu, ta photo est vraiment chouette ;-)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bref une image terne et plate qui ne rend absolument pas l'émotion de joie qu'on sent dans le visage de l'enfant.



Comme quoi, tout est subjectif !

Je t'aime bien jp, mais là, tu es injuste avec immm ... il respecte les prescriptions du fil, il poste des photos diverses et variées tant dans le choix des sujets que dans la qualité ressentie et en plus, j'aime bien ce qu'il fait (mais, c'est bien entendu personnel !).

Au lieu de l'attaquer publiquement, il y avait la solution des MP pour en débattre !

Chacun poste ce qu'il juge être ses plus belles photos ... et j'avoue parfois préférer la diversité à une suite d'images au sujet et à l'exposition parfaitement léchés et au top, mais qui, à la fin, ressemblent plus à un catalogue de vacances de luxe du style : ok ! les premières photos te font rêver, mais tu anticipes bien vite sur ce que vont être les autres !

Ceci dit, sans aucune animosité aucune, bien entendu !


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Au lieu de l'attaquer publiquement, il y avait la solution des MP pour en débattre


Ce n'est pas une attaque, c'est une critique. Argumentée qui plus est. 
Il me semblait justement qu'un des rôles du labo etait de pouvoir commenter et critiquer les photos soumisse aux "cimaises":



aCLR a dit:


> Comme son titre l'indique (bis), vous pouvez citer ici une image postée sur Les cimaises  afin de donner votre sentiment, de laisser votre commentaire. Nous  affranchissons ainsi Les cimaises de toute nuisance verbale qui gêne la  visite et cela vous oblige à une petite gymnastique dans l'environnement  de vBulletin, histoire de mûrir votre réponse.



Je ne comprendrais décidément jamais qu'il soit insupportable et  considéré comme une attaque le fait de recevoir des commentaires  négatifs sur quelque chose qu'on soumet au regard des autres surtout quand ce commentaire est argumenté.


----------



## SirDeck (18 Janvier 2014)

Je suis assez d'accord avec jp sur le fond, à savoir l'importance de ce que l'on nomme "l'editing". C'est fondamental. C'est aussi très difficile lorsque c'est celui qui a pris la photo qui le fait. En effet, il a énormément de mal à voir la photo comme quelqu'un qui n'a pas assisté à la scène. Or c'est le cas des personnes qui vont la voir.
La solution que j'utilise est le temps. Mais c'est personnel comme technique. Les photos que vous voyez ont généralement plus d'un an.
Marion Poussier indiquait qu'elle mettait les photos retenues sur le mur de sa chambre pour vivre avec. Très vite certaines ne "duraient" pas.

Il y a même des stages uniquement sur ce thème : choisir la bonne image.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une attaque, c'est une critique. Argumentée qui plus est.
> Il me semblait justement qu'un des rôles du labo etait de pouvoir commenter et critiquer les photos soumisse aux "cimaises":
> Je ne comprendrais décidément jamais qu'il soit insupportable et  considéré comme une attaque le fait de recevoir des commentaires  négatifs sur quelque chose qu'on soumet au regard des autres.



Ce n'est pas insupportable sur le fond, c'est la forme qui est, à mon avis, inadéquate et péremptoire.
Tu ne commentes pas que la photo (ce qui serait légitime dans ce thread), tu laisses entendre que Immm poste "beaucoup et n'importe quoi" et tu mets en doute ses critères de sélection - ceci est une critique à un autre niveau : Immm respecte les prescriptions des cimaises en ce sens qu'il ne poste pas plus que ce qui est permis, et d'autrepart, il est tout-à-fait libre de ses critères de sélection.
La "perfection" est lassante ... et j'aime bien parfois cette touche d'imparfait qui nous fait sentir que chacun est différent dans son appréciation des choses.
Je ne suis pas ici pour "prendre la défense de Immm" - il n'en a pas besoin et le fera lui-même s'il le décide - j'expose simplement mon sentiment quant à tes remarques !

Et j'ajouterais qu'autant superbes soient toutes tes photos (tu connais mon sentiment à ce sujet !) elles en deviennent "froides" à force d'être parfaites !


----------



## bugman (18 Janvier 2014)

Le gamin semble s'en taper comme de l'an 40 des critiques... ce que je vois moi, c'est un moment de vie où il partage son bonheur... je n'en demande pas plus pour aimer cette photo. 

ergu : J'aime beaucoup aussi.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> tu laisses entendre que Immm poste "beaucoup et n'importe quoi" et tu mets en doute ses critères de sélection


Ben disons que si on part du principe qu'une cimaise est un dispositif destiné à accrocher une photo (ou un tableau ou autre) dans une galerie, le musée du Louvre ne sera bientôt plus assez grand pour lmmm 
Ce qui est le plus gênant c'est qu'effectivement il a déjà présenté des photos tout à fait réussies mais beaucoup d'autres qui auraient plus eu leur place ici comme celle qui m'a fait réagir.



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et j'ajouterais qu'autant superbes soient toutes tes photos (tu connais mon sentiment à ce sujet !) elles en deviennent "froides" à force d'être parfaites !


La perfection n'étant pas de ce monde je vais essayer de faire encore mieux   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h09 ----------




bugman a dit:


> Le gamin semble s'en taper comme de l'an 40 des critiques... ce que je vois moi, c'est un moment de vie où il partage son bonheur... je n'en demande pas plus pour aimer cette photo.


La question n'est pas de savoir si on aime bien ou pas mais de savoir si la photo a sa place dans les cimaises


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> La question n'est pas de savoir si on aime bien ou pas mais de savoir si la photo a sa place dans les cimaises



C'est là tout le problème ... et la quadrature du cercle en même temps : pour celui qui "aime bien", la photo mérite sa place dans les cimaises !

En fait, on n'en sortira jamais !:rateau::love:


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2014)

En guise de confession personnelle : j'ai tendance à distinguer, dans mon expérience des uvres d'art en général (sans me cantonner donc à la photographie), deux cas de figure : l'expérience qui me _touche_ et l'expérience qui me _libère_.



Par expérience qui me _touche_, j'entends simplement celle où une uvre d'art me prend par les _sentiments_. Et comme les sentiments sont binaires (vont par couples d'opposés, comme l'amour et la haine), parce qu'à leur racine il y a un vécu primaire de _plaisir_ vs _déplaisir_, l'expérience qui me _touche_ fait que _j'aime_ (bien, un peu, énormément etc.) telle uvre, ou inversement que _je déteste_ (un peu, beaucoup totalement etc.) telle autre. En y réfléchissant un peu, il est aisé de voir que dans cette expérience qui _touche_, c'est le _sujet_ qui reçoit l'uvre qui s'instaure en _critère de valeur_. 

De ce point de vue, je ne suis pas différent de quiconque : j'ai mes préférences et je vais à ce qui me fait plaisir en me détournant de ce qui me déplaît. Mais j'ai aussi conscience que, si je faisais de ce critère personnel des sentiments la seule valeur dans le domaine esthétique, cela signifierait que je m'enfermerais dans une espèce de _tautologie_ : Moi = Moi. Et que je n'aurais jamais d'autre rapport aux uvres d'art qu'un _consommateur_ de _marchandises_ qui choisit en fonction de ses goûts tel ou tel produit.


Par expérience qui me _libère_, par contre, j'entends celle qui fait complètement (ou simplement partiellement) craquer aux coutures ma personnalité avec ses routines et son armature de préférences constituées. Qui me désincarcère donc de ce Moi ('haïssable' parce que confiné) et qui réveille des possibilités qui restaient en sommeil. Qui libère en moi la puissance de la liberté, qui me paraît la même chose que l'imagination. Laquelle ne me paraît pas une faculté particulière, mais le libre-jeu de toutes les facultés de l'esprit (sensibilité, mémoire, volonté, pensée...). Quand une uvre me fait imaginer, c'est qu'elle a réussi à m'appeler au-delà, en-dehors (tout ce qu'on voudra) de cette personnalité constituée que je me trimbale au quotidien et qui suscite en moi l'angoisse du confinement.

L'uvre qui me _libère_ - au libre-jeu de l'imagination, donc, elle peut à la limite déplaire à mes sentiments. Ainsi, plein de chefs-d'uvre de la littérature exercent une telle pression sur mon moi de lecteur qu'ils sont à deux doigts de me déplaire, parce qu'ils mettent mal à l'aise mon désir de confort. Je les abandonnerais - sauf si en moi ils ont commencé de ressusciter la puissance oubliée de la liberté. Voir autrement. Sentir autrement. Vouloir autrement. Penser autrement. Habiter l'ailleurs. Revenir aux origines. Embrasser les contraires. Et, en le faisant, ne plus habiter en imagination mon propre corps. C'est l'appel fondamental à la _métamorphose_. Je ne suis plus le critère de la valeur, c'est l'uvre qui est le critère de la valeur, quand bien même personne ne l'aime dans le contexte de l'actualité. Car elle demande un récepteur qui n'existe pas avant elle, mais qui doit se créer en rapport à elle.

&#9758; je ne veux pas abonder davantage, car j'ai l'écrit étendu pour peu que je m'abandonne à l'inspiration. Les choses ne sont bien entendu pas tranchées au rasoir, c'est évident. Mais dès qu'une uvre me convoque à la _métamorphose_, à la _liberté_, à l'_imagination_, j'en suis tout de suite averti par les modifications de 'régime' qui s'opèrent en moi. Je sens que je ne vais plus pouvoir me prendre pour le critère subjectif du goût, mais que c'est à une espèce d'_aventure_, si courte soit-elle, qu'elle m'appelle, parce qu'elle a du souffle, et que ce souffle m'aspire à lui hors de moi. _Rêver - peut-être..._


----------



## lmmm (19 Janvier 2014)

Bon,j'aurai pu envoyer un message en privé a JP ,mais puisque j'ai été "incriminé" en direz sur le fil,je pense avoir un droit de réponse ...je ne le ferai qu'une fois,parce que l on va pas y passer la semaine ni en faire un fromage ...

Sur le fond,JP,tu as raison,tes critiques sont fondées, sur la technique,ma photo n'est pas irréprochable,maintenant que tu me le précises gentiment,je m'en aperçois et je l'accepte bien volontiers,et peut être que si tu avais une idée pour résoudre ces défauts ,si c'était possible bien sur ,il eut été pas mal de le préciser aussi sur ton commentaire,c'aurait été constructif pour tous ceux qui suivent ce fil ,et c'est bien le but de fil-ci,non ? 
En fait,l'émotion dégagée par le gamin m'a fait penser que c'était l'une de mes plus belles photos du moment,et en plus je voulais faire un clin d'oeil a la superbe photo que Vleroy avait posté un peu avant (celle de la fille dans le bain),meme si je te l'accorde bien volontiers,elle n'est pas du meme niveau du tout que la sienne  ,mais je fais avec mes moyens  ...

Sur la forme,la,c'est autre chose,tu utilises un ton condescendant (en un seul mot),voir hautain,pas très sympa ,et ce n'est pas la première fois que je le remarque,tu m'avais envoyé un message il y a quelque temps ,je me souviens ou tu me disais que une de mes photos,une des rares de ma part avais tu ajouté gentiment,  t avait fait ressentir quelque chose ...je t avais a l'époque répondu que je ne savais si je devais le prendre comme un compliment ou un reproche,c'est surement cette 2eme possibilité qui était la bonne finalement ...on va dire que l'on ne peut pas plaire a tout le monde,et que l'on ne passera pas nos vacances ensemble,c'est dommage,tu habites une magnifique région :love:
 .
Tu me reproches de trop poster et de ne pas assez trier ...j'ai fait vite fait les comptes,j'ai posté 24 photos en 75 jours,ce qui fait 2 par semaine en gros ,on est pas encore a 1 par jour,donc,en cela,je respecte le fil  ...
Je suis un photographe amateur,un peu,beaucoup,trop (rayé la mention inutile),qui accepte la critique sans problème ,elle fait progresser ,et je n'ai certes pas ton niveau ni celui de certains sur ce fil,mais penses bien que je fais plus de 2 photos par semaine,ce qui m'oblige bien a faire une sélection,et je ne garde et poste que celles que je trouves les plus belles pour ne pas trop baisser le niveau du fil,enfin,j'essaye ...

Mais de toute façon,pour être franc avec toi,je pense que vu comment tu me parles ,si je n'en postait qu'une par mois,ou voir une par an,cela serait encore trop insupportable a tes yeux .

Amitiés photographiques ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2014)

_Je préviens ! Le premier qui dit que je ne suis pas charmante, il prend mon poing dans la g..... ! _

_Par contre, pour la qualité de la photo rolleyes, démerdez vous avec mon papy !!!!!_





​


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2014)

Ne postant pas de photos mais seulement des commentaires, j'ai conscience, du fait de ne pas exposer d'&#339;uvre personnelle à la critique, de n'avoir aucun droit à l'exercer unilatéralement sur celles d'autrui. Aussi j'entends limiter mes commentaires à l'introspection de '_moments euphoriques_', lorsqu'une photo accrochée aux «Cimaises» m'a transporté. Il y a de nombreuses photos des «Cimaises» dont j'aimerais parler, mais vu la longueur de mes billets (pour laquelle je demande l'indulgence, car j'ai l'écrit naturellement étendu), je me dois d'espacer leur fréquence. 

Comme la question du _portrait_ est à la une de l'actualité dans ce fil, je saisis l'occasion de parler d'un portrait accroché il y a quelque temps par *jpmiss* aux «Cimaises» et qui a eu un réel impact sur moi :



​
Je pense qu'une photographie peut être considérée comme une peinture, parce que les deux arts ont en commun une même problématique : utiliser le _plan_ pour rendre la _profondeur_. Dans le genre qu'est le «_portrait_», j'avoue avoir toujours été gêné par la mise-en-scène frontale : parce que moi, spectateur, j'ai directement affaire à un sujet en train de me dévisager en gros-plan, dans un face-à-face aussi dérangeant que celui d'un visage en train de me scruter dans le métro à 50 cm de distance. Un invincible réflexe de défense me pousse toujours à détourner mon regard, afin d'éviter le vertige de cette confrontation purement binaire qui n'intervient dans la vie que pour vouloir-dire l'amour ou la guerre. Et je ne veux pas qu'un tableau, ou une photo, m'impose d'aimer ou de haïr, en me plaçant dans le même type de situation de face-à-face, même si l'autre n'est qu'une image. Je trouve que ce genre de tableau ou de photo affectent brutalement le spectateur, en l'assignant à une position de fascination.

Précisément la photo de *jpmiss*, qui appartient au genre : «_portrait_», évite la mise-en-scène frontale et par cela même me _libère_, en tant que spectateur, de ces sortes de dévisagements. Et, comme j'ai parlé de l'assimilation que je fais naturellement entre _photos_ et _peintures_, elle a immédiatement ressuscité en moi l'image d'un tableau de _Chardin_ intitulé : «L'enfant au toton» dont je propose un visuel avec un petit trucage : j'ai inversé la symétrie horizontale du tableau, afin que l'enfant occupe la même position gauche que celle de la photo : 




Quoique le format des images soit différent (rectangulaire vs carré), saute aux yeux une même disposition sur la _diagonale_ du sujet et de l'objet. Le fait que le sujet (l'enfant)  soit profilé dans une attitude de fascination latérale pour un objet (ipad/toton) assigne au spectateur une position _tierce_ privilégiée : celui qui voit sans être vu.

Cette symétrie des deux images m'aide à prendre nettement conscience des _différences_ de 'rendu', dont deux me frappent : la _profondeur_ et l'_angle_.


La profondeur. Dans le tableau de _Chardin_, c'est un trucage perspectif qui la suggère : les lignes de fuite du plateau de la table et l'entrebaillement frontal du tiroir. Ôtez ces trucages : vous avez affaire à une peinture plate, proche d'une nature morte, où les effets d'ombre et de lumière ont du mal a susciter l'impression d'un relief. Dans la photo de *jpmiss*, l'effet de profondeur est tout entier produit par une concentration de lumière, qui vient _modeler_ le visage de la fillette avec une finesse de relief extraordinaire.


L'angle. Le tableau de _Chardin_ est 'filmé' à 'hauteur d'homme', en une sorte de plan américain à l'horizontale, ce qui assigne au spectateur une place au même niveau que le sujet, position 'égalisante' (spectateur/sujet) qui neutralise l'expérience. La photo de *jpmiss*, au contraire, est 'filmée' en 'plongée', ce qui assigne au spectateur une position de 'surplomb' de la scène qui vient combiner son effet à celui de la profondeur par la lumière : c'est une sphère d'intimité minuscule, comme hors-d'atteinte d'être seulement survolée, le jardin merveilleux d'une enfance dont l'adulte est banni à jamais, qui luit de sa propre lumière sans l'emprunter à l'extérieur ; et cette sphère intime, le spectateur est appelé à s'y pencher (par l'effet de plongée de l'angle) à la manière de ces _piétà_ des tableaux de la Renaissance qui s'inclinent sur l'enfant-christ dans une attitude absolument _indescriptible_. Un effet de '_sacré_' s'ouvre sans que moi, qui suis convoqué à son expérience par la position du regard qui m'est assignée, je puisse résumer ou simplifier en aucun mot (bien qu'il me viennent si aisément) la nature de ce qui se passe dans mon esprit.

- voilà ce que j'appelle : l'imagination, et le fait d'être suscité à l'imagination par une image. Expérimenter un libre-jeu des facultés de mon esprit dans ma position assignée de spectateur d'une scène, sans pouvoir étiqueter cette expérience, mais au contraire être embarqué dans un processus intérieur infini de l'esprit.

Entre le tableau de _Chardin_ et l'image de *jpmiss*, n'en déplaise à l'Académie, à mes yeux - il n'y a pas '_photo_', comme on dit.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2014)

Merci mais c'est pas une fillette, c'est mon fils et il est ceinture bleue de Taekwondo alors fait gaffe! 



Si non, dans ton analyse un truc t'a échappé en ce qui concerne l'impression de profondeur. Elle est aussi crée par l'utilisation d'une profondeur de champs réduite où seul l&#8217;&#339;il de l'enfant se trouve dans le plan de netteté, le reste étant plus ou moins flou en fonction de la distance à ce plan.
D'ailleurs je n'ai pas connaissance de l'utilisation de ce phénomène optique en peinture pour créer l'impression de profondeur mais mes compétences en histoire de l'art sont assez limitées.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2014)

J'ajouterais également à ton analyse que dans les cultures occidentales le sens de lecture se faisant de gauche à droite et de haut en bas, une image est généralement plus forte quand son sens de lecture suis le même chemin.
Il se trouve que par chance c'est le cas de ma photo car le regard commence par ce qui est le plus net et le plus lumineux (l'oeil) et file en bas a droite vers la source de la lumière et qui est l'objet de l'attention de mon fils. Je dis "par chance" car il aurait pu être installé sur le canapé dans l'autre sens et je n'aurait surement pas fait le tour pour préserver "l'instantanéité" de la photo.
Inverse l'image et tu verra qu'elle perdra de sa force.


----------



## SirDeck (22 Janvier 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> Merci mais c'est pas une fillette, c'est mon fils et il est ceinture bleue de Taekwondo alors fait gaffe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En peinture, il y a le flou d'atmosphère qui est rendu depuis Léonard au moins. Mais avec Rembrandt, mais également certains Fragonard, j'ai remarqué que les parties qui ne sont pas des éléments importants de l'image sont traitées "à la hache" (à la brosse) ce qui donne une impression d'imprécision et donc de flou.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> ...en ce qui concerne l'impression de profondeur. Elle est aussi créée par l'utilisation d'une profondeur de champs réduite où seul l&#8217;&#339;il de l'enfant se trouve dans le plan de netteté, le reste étant plus ou moins flou en fonction de la distance à ce plan.
> D'ailleurs je n'ai pas connaissance de l'utilisation de ce phénomène optique en peinture pour créer l'impression de profondeur mais mes compétences en histoire de l'art sont assez limitées.



Effectivement : la netteté unique de l'&#339;il, qui définit le 'point de présence absolu', organise l'effet de profondeur par échelonnement des flous relatifs qui paraissent par là plus ou moins distants. C'est le cas de dire : j'ai 'vu' (en profondeur) sans 'voir' (ce qui créait l'effet de profondeur). Tu ajoutes :



jpmiss a dit:


> le regard commence par ce qui est le plus net et le plus lumineux (l'oeil) et file en bas a droite vers la source de la lumière et qui est l'objet de l'attention de mon fils



Tu insères ici la dimension de la lumière, ce qui stimule mon imagination vers de nouveaux jeux d'idées. J'espère ne pas être importun en continuant d'utiliser des références à la peinture _comme si c'était la même chose que la photographie_ (ma culture photographique étant minable). 

La plupart des peintres ne font jouer à la lumière un rôle dans leur tableau qu'en supposant sa source à l'*extérieur* du champ. Rares sont les peintres qui situent la source de la lumière à l'*intérieur* du champ de l'image. La raison en est 'aveuglante', justement. Si je peins alignés à une table le Christ et les 12 apôtres avec, posé sur la table devant le Christ, le vase du Graal dont le rayonnement constituerait la source unique de la lumière - le résultat va être que les participants de la scène vont être volatilisés par le cercle éblouissant de la lumière rayonnant à partir de ce foyer. Trop de lumière dissout la matière. Il faut donc faire intervenir un foyer de lumière moins intense.

&#10050;​
Le peintre _Georges de la Tour_ est un spécialiste de cette mise-en-scène, où la source de la lumière intérieure au champ de l'image est une _bougie_. Mais, à partir de là, il est tombé sur un autre problème, et je propose en visuel ce montage côte-à-côte de 3 de ses toiles pour montrer son exploration de solutions :




​

La toile de gauche est une solution à ce que j'appellerais le problème du 'Graal' : un foyer de lumière interne au champ du tableau qui éclaire trop. Il adopte donc la bougie : la source d'éclairage de l'intimité par excellence des siècles passés. Mais il se heurte à une difficulté : s'il montre la famme qui sert de foyer, il est obligé de peindre un rayonnement circulaire de lumière. Tous les éléments éclairés par ce cercle prennent alors une égale valeur : le livre autant que le visage. Pour surmonter la difficulté, il joue sur l'angle des 'objets' par rapport à la lumière : le livre est moins lumineux, car éclairé de biais ; le visage l'est plus, car éclairé en face-à-face.


La toile centrale trouve un truc : masquer pour la position du spectateur le foyer de lumière : la manche cache la flamme (noter qu'il est obligé de faire dépasser des 'bouts' de la bougie pour permettre d'identifier la source de la lumière). Afin de privilégier la présence d'un personnage par rapport à l'autre en terme de vivacité d'éclairage, il joue sur l'éloignement relatif au foyer.


La toile de droite accentue le 'trucage' : c'est un livre qui sert d'effet de manche pour cacher le foyer au spectateur, mais ce coup-ci il n'y a plus qu'un personnage à éclairer. Il y a plus même pour l'imagination, car chacun visionne aisément la blancheur éblouissante qui peut être celle des pages aussi proches du foyer, blancheur qu'on imagine sans mal venir ricocher sur le visage de l'enfant qui lit. L'illusion que la flamme n'éclaire pas directement, mais par effet de réflexion sur la page dont la blancheur éclatante est renvoyée au visage est renforcée par le décalage de la bougie un peu plus éloignée que le livre du lecteur (on notera qu'il est encore obligé de faire dépasser des bouts de bougie pour permettre d'identifier la source de lumière).

&#10058;​
Je sais : je suis long (c'est mon style. Je suis obligé de m'expliquer lentement les choses à moi-même par les mots, je suis incapable d'aller vite verbalement). 


Par rapport au cas exemplaire de _Georges de la Tour_, la photo de *jpmiss* prend tout son relief. Car lui aussi a introduit la source de la lumière dans le champ de l'image. Mais à la différence du peintre, il n'a pas besoin d'_effet de manche_ pour que la flamme ne disperse pas circulairement ses rayons : un _iPad_, en effet, est une source d'éclairage directionnel, puisque la luminosité de l'écran s'adresse par définition au visage de qui le regarde. Il suffit de montrer la tranche mince de l'objet pour que la source de lumière soit identifiable. 

Je note un rapport remarquable avec la toile de droite de _Georges de la Tour_ : le peintre organise un effet de 'ricochet de lumière' sur la page du livre comme source d'éclairage. Point n'est besoin pour un _iPad_, car l'écran d'un _iPad_ *est une page lumineuse*. C'est donc comme si le *texte illuminait directement* le lecteur. Or, un lecteur, c'est d'abord un *&#339;il* qui lit : organe qui, dans l'*éclat du regard*, présente l'esprit même en train de comprendre le *sens* de ce qui est lu. _Georges de la Tour_ a manqué ce point, que la photo de *jpmiss* fait ressortir. L'&#339;il est net, mais il est aussi ce qui *capte* le plus la lumière projetée du texte, car l'&#339;il a l'*éclat d'un regard*, et pas seulement une blancheur de peau.

Je crois que cette photo a trouvé une solution au problème : comment 'filmer' la *présentation du Graal*, qui est une lumière produisant un 'effet de sens' immédiat à l'élu, pour un tiers privilégié du spectacle mais non de la révélation (du moins me l'imaginé-je).

&#10051;​


jpmiss a dit:


> Il se trouve que par chance c'est le cas de ma photo... Je dis "par chance" car il aurait pu être installé sur le canapé dans l'autre sens et je n'aurais sûrement pas fait le tour pour préserver "l'instantanéité" de la photo



J'espère que la confrérie me pardonnera cette dernière gerbe verbale. Il existe un mot des plus confidentiel en Anglais : '_serendipity_', qui tente une timide carrière en Français sous la traduction de : '_sérendipité_'. Le sens de ce mot (en Anglais aussi bien) est souvent réduit à : 'bienveillance du hasard' (le fait d'être à l'improviste 'favorisé par un coup de chance'). Mais il y a quelque chose de plus dans ce mot, qui, au départ, a été créé dans le champ des sciences expérimentales, pour désigner la 'bienveillance du hasard' *à celui dont les hypothèses de l'exclut pas a priori*. Le sens du mot s'est élargi pour désigner le 'sourire du hasard' à celui qui, si maître soit-il de son art, sait qu'il lui faut un 'apport de chance' pour que la réussite soit complète.

J'imagine, moi qui ne suis  dans le domaine photographique qu'un preneur de 'clichés' sans talent au hasard de vacations dans la nature, que la «sérendipité» pourrait bien être revendiquée par le photographe expert qui, outillé et talentueux, a conscience d'_avoir à avoir de la chance_ pour faire une bonne photo. Nul doute alors que le hasard lui sourira.

&#10056;​


----------



## ergu (24 Janvier 2014)




----------



## jpmiss (24 Janvier 2014)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je crois que cette photo a trouvé une solution au problème : comment 'filmer' la *présentation du Graal*,


Ni plus ni moins! 

Ergu, j'aime bien ton image car garce à la verticale qui la coupe en 2 on dirait un diptyque "véhicule à moteur vs déplacement pédestre". Il manque juste un piéton dans la partie droite pour renforcer l'effet.


----------



## ergu (24 Janvier 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ergu, j'aime bien ton image car garce à la verticale qui la coupe en 2 on dirait un diptyque "véhicule à moteur vs déplacement pédestre". Il manque juste un piéton dans la partie droite pour renforcer l'effet.



J'ai du bol en ce moment, vous voyez ce que je voulais montrer.
Hé, hé, hé.

Il y a aussi "extérieur vs Intérieur" - "Lumière naturelle vs lumière électrique"
On peut même, en tirant un peu par les cheveux, y voir "peuplé vs vide" (et du coup, heureusement qu'il n'y a pas de piéton à droite) et "mouvement vs immobilité"

Tous ces "vs" qui donnent presque l'impression d'un photomontage hâtif.


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Janvier 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Hé, hé, hé.



Tu te fais des "Hé, hé, hé." à toi même c'est nouveau ça... :rateau:

Bon, ta photo idem JP, mais je regrette le milieu un peu trop mastoc.


----------



## ergu (24 Janvier 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu te fais des "Hé, hé, hé." à toi même c'est nouveau ça...



On n'est jamais mieux servi que par soi-même, y compris en hé, hé, hé.


----------



## Powerdom (24 Janvier 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> ton image car garce .



tu voulais dire carglas ?


----------



## ergu (29 Janvier 2014)




----------



## onmyplanet (5 Février 2014)

Je ne sais pas si cette photo à sa place sur Les cimaises...alors je poste ici.
( deux photos + léger HDR pour plus de peps ). 

En très grand par là.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Février 2014)

Moi je la trouve pas mal même si je trouve qu'il manque un peu de ciel en haut.


----------



## onmyplanet (6 Février 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi je la trouve pas mal même si je trouve qu'il manque un peu de ciel en haut.



Merci jpmiss,

En composant plus haut, je perdais le reflet de la balise sur l'eau. J'ai du trancher !


----------



## ergu (6 Février 2014)

Perso je n'aime pas la teinte générale de la photo - je lui trouve un côté un peu... "clinquant".
Mais bon, les goûts et les couleurs...


(sinon, allez voir la version "en grand" - sur celle du fil, l'immeuble en construction à gauche me semblait flou alors qu'en fait non)


----------



## jpmiss (6 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> (sinon, allez voir la version "en grand" - sur celle du fil, l'immeuble en construction à gauche me semblait flou alors qu'en fait non)


j'ai eu exactement la même impression de "mauvaise superposition" sur la version réduite.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h34 ----------




onmyplanet a dit:


> Merci jpmiss,
> 
> En composant plus haut, je perdais le reflet de la balise sur l'eau. J'ai du trancher !


Tu parle de 2 photos. Elles t'ont servit pour faire le panoramique? Dans ce cas ça doit être 2 photos en orientation paysage. Si c'est bien ça, il aurait suffit de tourner l'appareil en mode portrait et de faire un peu plus de photos (environ 4 ou 5 a vue de nez) et tu aurait eu plus de champs en hauteur


----------



## onmyplanet (6 Février 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> j'ai eu exactement la même impression de "mauvaise superposition" sur la version réduite.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h34 ----------
> 
> ...



Oui c'est une bonne idée ! Après assembler 4/5 photos c'est déjà plus compliquer ! 
À tenter la pochaient fois.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Février 2014)

onmyplanet a dit:


> Oui c'est une bonne idée ! Après assembler 4/5 photos c'est déjà plus compliquer !



Ça dépend de ton matos... Avec quoi assembles-tu ?


----------



## onmyplanet (6 Février 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça dépend de ton matos... Avec quoi assembles-tu ?



Je n'ai pas Ps, j'utilise DoubleTake.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Février 2014)

De mémoire ça marche très bien DoubleTake même avec plus de 2 photos


----------



## onmyplanet (6 Février 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> De mémoire ça marche très bien DoubleTake même avec plus de 2 photos



C'est juste, je viens de faire le test avec 4 photos


----------



## momo-fr (6 Février 2014)

J'assemble avec l'excellent PhotoMerge inclu dans Photoshop, j'ai déjà monté un super panoramique de 20 full résolution 16 Mpx avec 2 couches en hauteur et il m'a pondu le truc sans erreur ou raccord pourri&#8230; mais ça a pris près de 35/40 mn sur mon iMac 24' DualCore.


----------



## bugman (6 Février 2014)

Parait qu'Autopano n'est pas mal non plus (mais pas donné).


----------



## jpmiss (6 Février 2014)

bugman a dit:


> Parait qu'Autopano n'est pas mal non plus (mais pas donné).


Ce qui n'est pas le cas de DoubleTake qui n'est vraiment pas cher.
SI non y'a Hugin qui est gratuit et parait il très puissant mais pas facile à prendre en main.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2014)

Prenez cette photo accrochée aux cimaises par *SirDeck* naguère : 







- la regarder m'engage dans un _vertige_ lié à la construction d'un 'champ visuel paradoxal'.​
Carrée et monochrome, avec un motif centré géométrique et une ligne médiatrice, la photo s'offre comme une toile peinte qui ne me fait voir 'que du bleu' : moi qui la regarde, je ne suis nulle part, et ce qu'elle me montre est un plan de couleur vertical qui refuse au regard le droit d'entrée.

Et pourtant... Ce cadre carré m'affecte d'un 'effet de hublo' : moi qui regarde, je dois être dans une cabine d'où je scrute un paysage. Paysage il y a, par 'effet d'horizon' : en direction d'une limite horizontale outremer qui porte une voile deux vagues marines créent un mouvement de rouleaux, lequel s'empare du plan rectangulaire inférieur pour le coucher en profondeur vers l'horizon ; tandis qu'une luminosité azurée qui se fonce dans la partie supérieure produit un effet d'éclairage par une source 'ultra-marine' dissimulée derrière l'horizon de la mer et en-dessous de lui.

Pourtant, la texture de l'eau montre des effets de strates érosives, comme si l'animation de la mer était pétrifiée. Et cette voile, posée en pein milieu de la ligne outremer d'horizon, quasi solide par la densité de son bleu, elle n'avance pas, c'est certain, car elle est exactement sise au point-limite du monde : ce milieu de la dorsale incurvée de la mer où les Anciens s'imaginaient que s'arrêtait la Terre, pour laisser tomber les eaux de l'océan à la verticale d'un gouffre dissimulé par l'horizon. Ainsi, la voile est suspendue, immobile, juste au bord qui sépare le Monde parcourable de l'_Aiôn_ : l'_Outre-Monde_.

Cette 'mort retenue' n'a rien d'angoissant. Car n'émane pas de l'_Outre-Mer_ une puissance des Ténèbres, mais rayonne au contraire une luminosité azurée, dont l'effet de nimbe incurvé autour de la voile repousse les ombres au loin vers le haut. Ainsi, si j'étais passager du bateau, en ce milieu rallié de la limite du Monde, je pourrais voir la Clarté opalescente qui rayonne par-delà la chute de cataracte des eaux. Je serais _Arthur Gordon Pym_ atteignant la _Blancheur_ au bord de l'Océan.

Mais l'effet de hublo de la fenêtre carrée m'interdit d'être là-bas, au bord du Monde, car je suis ici, dans cette cabine d'où je regarde le lieu-limite où je ne suis pas, mais dont la présence m'accorde un don : celui de pouvoir m'imaginer avancer vers la frontière de l'expérience. Une _Odyssée_ du rêve en direction du point natal m'est donc offerte sans mesure d'espace 

_Ce toit tranquille où marchent des colombes
Entre les pins palpite entre les tombes
Midi le Juste y compose de feu
La Mer, la Mer toujours recommencée
Ô récompense après une pensée
Qu'un long regard sur le calme des Dieux_

(_Paul Valéry_ - «Le Cimetière Marin»)

...

_Le vent se lève!... Il faut tenter de vivre!_​

car un effet diffus de brume m'avertit que Midi s'incline vers le soir


----------



## ergu (8 Février 2014)

Bon, c'est une expérimentation : soleil quasi de face, photo au iPad, joujou avec iPhoto et les boutons à fonds...
Mais j'adore le résultat.
(t'façons, y a plus personne ici, si ?)


----------



## ergu (9 Février 2014)




----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2014)

Ah ouais j'aime bien l'ambiance de celle là


----------



## ergu (12 Février 2014)




----------



## Dendrimere (14 Février 2014)

> L'ile D'or par jpmiss, sur Flickr



Michael Kenna est parmi nous !


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2014)

C'est beaucoup trop d'honneur. 
Je ne sais pas si pour toi c'est un compliment mais pour moi oui 
Merci :love:


----------



## jugnin (14 Février 2014)

Julián-Beníto del Bussón likes this.


----------



## bugman (15 Février 2014)

Cette dernière mérite sa place dans "Les cimaises" (qu'est ce qu'elle fout ici, sérieux ?) 
(jp tu trous le cul ! souvent !)


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2014)

Elle est dans les cimaises


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2014)

J'ai ouvert ce matin à la porte du _Labo_photo_ de MacGénération, sans rencontrer de traces d'activité récente. Pourquoi ne pas voler l'occasion d'un de ces exercices de la rêverie que j'affectionne avant que le jour ne se lève? - me suis-je dit, et voici qu'en allumant le rétro-projecteur s'affiche contre le mur la reproduction de cette photo accrochée par *SirDeck* aux «Cimaises» il y a déjà quelque temps :




Comme une photo de 'Marine' que j'ai commentée naguère, celle-ci offre une symétrie géométrique alliée à un dépouillement du motif qui induisent un puissant effet d'_abstraction_ : format carré et motif centré sur un fond monochrome. Et curieusement, à l'instar de la photo de 'Marine', il semble que cette image s'adresse directement à mon regard pour lui imposer un renversement de ses perspectives courantes. En le contraignant à voir _à la verticale_ ce qu'on n'aperçoit en tant que quidam qui se promène qu'en regardant à ses pieds : le plan _horizontal_ d'une dalle de béton. 

Quand je regarde à mes pieds, d'habitude, spécialement dans un milieu urbain qui me soustrait à la dimension de la Terre, je ne peux pas dire que je découve un _horizon_ non plus qu'une _profondeur substantielle_ (comme _Gaston Bachelard_ aimait à la prendre pour support de rêveries de son imagination) - non, ma vue s'écrase d'en haut contre une surface dure et inerte. 

Mais justement voici qu'un miracle a lieu qui, d'un seul coup, me dépouille de ma verticalité d'adulte, et me rappelle à ces fascinations de l'enfance qui partage avec les chats les reptations microscopiques à même le sol : une tache d'humidité qui occupe le centre même du carreau et une brindille venue fortuitement s'y superposer marient leurs hasards pour donner lieu à une _alchimie_de_l'image_.

C'est un _arbre_ qui _se dresse_, là, avec cette _abstraction simple_ des dessins de l'enfance, où les troncs sont des bâtonnets et les feuillages des contours de nuages. Oui, il se dresse à la _verticale_, cet arbre de l'enfance retrouvée, et le support horizontal de la dalle est bien obligé de _suivre le mouvement_ : c'est un _horizon_ qui surgit, doux et cotonneux comme lorsqu'un temps de neige fait disparaître le monde et ne présente plus que l'atmosphère de _brume enchantée_ d'un _Noël_, nocturne et lumineuse à la fois. Une particule ocre figure la _Lune_ à côté de l'arbre, et d'innombrables étoiles composent avec des flocons ce _Pays_Magique_ où tout est _proche_ et où tout vous _attend_.

Il n'y a plus qu'à _s'avancer_ dans ce paysage qui s'offre : le _Pays_de_la_Promesse_. Quelle merveille! Une surface horizontale opaque et dure, qu'un simple dessin fortuit transfigure, pour y ouvrir la profondeur d'un paysage constellé dans lequel vous êtes convié à vous avancer. Cette traversée des surfaces qui se transforment en portes du jardin : c'est le pouvoir de _métaphore_ de l'image - le _transport euphorique_ par lequel l'_imagination_, redevenue faculté maîtresse de l'esprit, fait s'avancer l'enfant dans l'_Ouvert_.


----------



## flotow (8 Mars 2014)

macomaniac a dit:


> long&#8230;


moi ça me fait penser à un pied de poulet. par contre je ne pourrais pas en écrire aussi long dessus :rateau:


----------



## momo-fr (9 Mars 2014)

Moi cette image m'a tout de suite fait "imaginer"






​


----------



## Romuald (9 Mars 2014)

Comme quoi une (belle) image vaut souvent mieux qu'un long discours (qui s'écoute parler)

Momo 1, Maco 0


----------



## momo-fr (9 Mars 2014)

Le retour du vinyle







:rateau:​


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Mars 2014)

A la remarque (d&#8230;.) de Romuald, je propose un peu de lectures, en complément des textes que se donne la peine d'écrire Macomaniac :
- L'image fantôme de Hervé Guibert
- Sur la photographie de Susan Sontag
- La chambre claire de Roland Barthes
- Différents écrits de Dépardon dans certains de ses livres ( Correspondance New-Yorkaise en particulier)
-&#8230;.etc, etc, 
Chacun ayant ses références, n'est ce pas Romuald ?


----------



## aCLR (9 Mars 2014)

Merci d'avoir tempéré ta réponse *Dendrimere* même si celle de *Romuald* méritait bien une pic de la sorte. Maintenant en le lisant, nous retournons dans le domaine de la suggestion, la suscitation que procure l'!mage de *SirDeck*.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2014)

La pique de *Romuald*  (assortie d'un smiley souriant, ne l'oublions pas) n'était pas méchante, mais plaisante. Ayant moi-même l'esprit _plaisantin_, j'accepte d'autant plus les retours à l'envoyeur .

J'ai la tête bruissante de _mots_ et je suis un piètre _ymagier_ - c'est un fait. Une _image_ qui me frappe, par suite, est une image qui me _parle_, parce qu'elle agite dans ma tête cet essaim de mots, et pour peu que j'y prête mon oreille (interne), je l'_entends_ me raconter une histoire que je n'ai plus qu'à re-transcrire. Mes mots portent donc toujours un '_écho_acoustique_', là où l'arbre redressé de *momo*  porte une '_ombre_graphique_' sur la route.

_Napoléon Bonaparte_ a dit un jour : «Il vaut mieux un court croquis qu'une longue explication». Ça paraît juste. Encore faut-il pouvoir le faire à main levée, ce croquis - comme *momo* est capable d'en dessiner un génialement avec son image à tiroirs : «Le retour du vinyle...» (personnellement, j'en suis incapable). Si vous voulez le commentaire _parlé_ de l'&#339;uvre de *SirDeck*, vous n'avez qu'à vous passer le vinyle (et vous entendrez le sieur *maco* jouer les guides de Musée) ; si vous voulez le commentaire _graphique_, regardez juste la pochette (et vous avez le montage de *momo*)  

&#9759;


----------



## ergu (10 Mars 2014)

Moi j'y vois toujours un pigeon* qu'a fait pipi sur une brindille sur cette fameuse photo - si la beauté est dans l'oeil de celui qui regarde, alors elle me colle en rupture de stock, fermé pour travaux, circulez, y a rien à voir (ou si peu).

* Le pigeon est certes la première bestiole m'étant venue à l'esprit, mais il pourrait s'agir d'un chat, d'un chien, d'un opposum ou d'un renard.
A la quantité produite, nous pourrions débattre du gabarit de l'animal, voire de ses suggestions fantasmatiques dans l'imaginaire de l'homme au cours des âges et au gré des civilisations.
Mais là, j'ai macramé.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mars 2014)

The Pier par jpmiss, sur Flickr


----------



## ergu (17 Mars 2014)

Je la trouve un petit peu "trop" celle-là.
Tu nous en as montré pas mal dans ce style et ce n'est à mon avis pas la plus réussie - la ligne de démarcation entre les colines et le ciel fait trop collage et il y a sur ces mêmes collines...
Je ne sais pas comment décrire ça - tu vois ces vieux posters des 80's dans une espèce de moquette noire qui brille (un peu dans ce genre) ?

Bref, premier plan impec mais y a un schmurtz avec les collines.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mars 2014)

Je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est bien pour ça que je l'ai postée ici. Je l'aime bien mais je n'en suis pas satisfait à 100% 
J'ai peut être un peu trop forcé sur la clarté.


----------



## flotow (17 Mars 2014)

Moi je trouve que le premier plan est trop clair par rapport à la mer. Je l'aurais fait un peu plus sombre.

Par contre, au regard je n'ai rien trouvé à dire pour les collines


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mars 2014)

Le problème c'est que c'est pas facile de rendre du calcaire blanc plus sombre


----------



## Gwen (18 Mars 2014)

Un bon tanker qui s'échoue ici et le problème est réglé. Ton calcaire va vite passer noir


----------



## ergu (23 Mars 2014)




----------



## flotow (23 Mars 2014)

décale toi un peu plus à gauche 

mais sinon hormis le plafond qui est trop important, j'aime bien la partie qui reste à gauche


----------



## ergu (25 Mars 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> décale toi un peu plus à gauche



Sauf à escalader ce qui fait le sol de la photo et qui est en fait un muret bordant mon restaurant d'entreprise, ce n'était pas possible (je suis déjà à bout de bras et sujet à des regards pour le moins étonnés)


----------



## Sly54 (25 Mars 2014)




----------



## ergu (29 Mars 2014)




----------



## Powerdom (29 Mars 2014)

c'est consternant


----------



## flotow (29 Mars 2014)

moi je vois plutôt une gazelle


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Mars 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> c'est consternant





Tucpasquic a dit:


> moi je vois plutôt une gazelle



ou du 5e degré...


----------



## flotow (30 Mars 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> ou du 5e degré...


(je crois que l'on avait tous compris ça )
il n'empêche qu'un lapin n'est pas une gazelle


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Mars 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> (je crois que l'on avait tous compris ça )
> il n'empêche qu'un lapin n'est pas une gazelle



Ouais, ça a un petit côté Lascaux


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> c'est consternant


De ton point de vue.


Tucpasquic a dit:


> moi je vois plutôt une gazelle


À chacun ses symboles.


Toum'aï a dit:


> ou du 5e degré...


Nord ou sud ?


ergu a dit:


>


C'est intéressant de constater que *ergu* pose un regard différent sur les brindilles qui jonchent le macadam depuis l'ovni esthétique de *SirDeck*. Ainsi il s'essaye lui aussi à l'exercice de composer une image, élaborer un contexte à partir de ces riens, se risquer à la transcription des images de livre d'astronomie. Bref, créer. Et avec une réussite certaine.


----------



## ergu (30 Mars 2014)




----------



## Powerdom (30 Mars 2014)

j'avais juste tenté de faire un jeu de mot entre constellation et consternant 

j'aime beaucoup les photos d'ergu soi dit en passant.  Même si ici il a démantibulé un phasme pour parvenir à ses fins


----------



## ergu (30 Mars 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Même si ici il a démantibulé un phasme pour parvenir à ses fins



Je m'inscris en fauve puisque c'est la nuit, je n'ai démantibulé personne, c'était une brindille.


----------



## flotow (30 Mars 2014)

débrindillé alors, c'est encore pire !!!


----------



## flotow (30 Mars 2014)

comme je ne sais pas où poster ça : vous aussi les balises BBCode ont disparues de "partager" avec la nouvelle version de Flickr ?


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> comme je ne sais pas où poster ça : vous aussi les balises BBCode ont disparues de "partager" avec la nouvelle version de Flickr ?


Non mais ce n'est pas très visible.
Il faut cliquer sur l'icône "partager" puis sur "Copier le code HTML/BBCode" et cliquer sur le 3eme bouton.


----------



## flotow (31 Mars 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> Non mais ce n'est pas très visible.
> Il faut cliquer sur l'icône "partager" puis sur "Copier le code HTML/BBCode" et cliquer sur le 3eme bouton.


 j'avais pas capté que la dernière icône c'était le BBCode&#8230;

sinon c'est dommage car avec la nouvelle version, l'outil ne se souvient pas de la taille des images pour le partage (alors qu'avant, tu pouvais choisir un réglage et tout les photos ouvertes après l'utilisait, pas besoin de choisir la taille à chaque fois). Ça m'embête pour mes partages en HTML ou j'en ai pas mal à copier/coller 

bon à savoir pour ma prochaine image sur les forums en tout cas 

merci


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> j'avais juste tenté de faire un jeu de mot entre constellation et consternant


Ouais mais pas de bol je suis d'une humeur exécrable ces temps-ci !
Et soit dit en passant, ce fil n'est pas sur la terrasse de le bar


> j'aime beaucoup les photos d'ergu soi dit en passant.


Ouais sauf que rien dans ton commentaire ne laisse transpirer l'enthousiasme !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2014)

Cette photo accrochée par *yvos* aux «Cimaises» il y a plusieurs mois :






elle accroche mon regard. Je sens qu'elle veut me dire quelque chose. Sans me le montrer directement. Le côté terriblement _familier_ de la scène m'accueille avec la facilité du banal. Mais en me déconcertant par une inscrutable _étrangeté_.

Plage, mer, ciel : 3 bandes horizontales superposées. Classique. Mais la mer est comprimée à une étroite bande médiatrice. Mais la plage est faite d'eau. Les figures n'y font pas des ombres, mais des reflets : c'est un étang liquide. Les seules parties solides du paysage sont les deux lisières qui encadrent la bande médiatrice de la mer : sa base, un mince fil rocheux ; son couronnement, une ligne outremer, dense comme la faîtière d'un muret. 

Deux figures humaines sont plantées dans le décor, miniatures et colorées, ressortant comme des poupées de celluloïd. Le minuscule enfant d'avant-plan me tourne le dos : saisi sur une seule jambe dans son avancée vers le plan distant de l'autre personnage minuscule, planté lui-même juste à la lisière marine. Le reflet liquide de sa figure, aussi clair qu'elle, frappe son mouvement d'immobilité. 

L'orientation de son corps et de sa tête vers la gauche évoquent une trajectoire autonome. Mais sa tête ne dépasse pas la ligne de base rocheuse de la bande de la mer. Qui sustente l'autre personnage. Immobile. Tournant le dos à la mer et au ciel. Repardant vers l'enfant qui ne la regarde pas.

Cette silhouette miniature qui tourne le dos à la mer : c'est parce qu'elle est parvenue au point de butée du mouvement vers l'avant. Bloquée par la murette transversale de la mer, qui n'offre pas de perspective, mais un obstacle vertical solide. Surplombé par le plan vertical du ciel. Oui : cette murette de la mer et ce couronnement du ciel ont tout de ces panneaux peints des photographes, contre le fond desquels le sujet est appelé à tenir un rôle pour l'objectif. 

L'enfant ne le sait pas encore. Mais le sujet, adossé au panneau vertical où sont peints le mur de la mer et le couronnement du ciel, me révèle le sens qui m'échappait, à moi qui regarde la scène : car cette figure tourne le dos à ce qui, banalement, est pris pour un horizon et qui, en fait, n'est qu'un panneau peint vertical : la mer et le ciel. En leur tournant le dos, elle regarde _en arrière_, et pas _en avant_. En regardant en arrière, elle aperçoit l'enfant qui s'avance vers ce qu'il croit un horizon.

En regardant en arrière, la figure adossée au mur peint de la mer et du ciel a atteint la position où on voit l'_autre_. L'enfant qui s'avance vers le trompe-l'&#339;il peint de l'horizon s'avance, sans le savoir, vers l'_autre_. Car quelqu'un est là, détourné du panneau de la scène, tourné vers l'accueil de l'autre. 

Dans une fulgurante intution, me revient de ma classe de philo le souvenir des prisonniers de la _Caverne de Platon_ qui prennent les ombres peintes d'un décor devant eux pour la réalité. Jusqu'à ce que l'un se _retourne_. Moi qui suis invité à regarder cette photo d'*yvos*, je comprends qu'il faut que _je me retourne_.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Avril 2014)

macomaniac a dit:


> je comprends qu'il faut que _je me retourne_.


zip!


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Avril 2014)

Imageshack est payant désormais


----------



## flotow (14 Avril 2014)

oui je sais  

@jpmiss : pour flickr, si tu ne peux pas sortir de la beta, tu peux utiliser Safari (ou changer le user-agent) pour avoir l'ancienne interface. Et retrouver le menu de partage comme avant !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Avril 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Imageshack est payant désormais





Tucpasquic a dit:


> oui je sais



HostingPics est gratuit.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h25 ----------


----------



## flotow (15 Avril 2014)

pour la photo, je dirais plus en face, plus centrée

(merci pour hosting pics


----------



## Fìx (16 Avril 2014)

Tu attends de savoir quoi sur ta photo iDuck ? Et qu'est ce que tu en penses toi même déjà ?


----------



## flotow (16 Avril 2014)

pff, tu ne dis même pas si tu aimes on non


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2014)

Fìx a dit:


> Tu attends de savoir quoi sur ta photo iDuck ? Et qu'est ce que tu en penses toi même déjà ?



Des avis sur les choses à améliorer.

D'ailleurs, si je la mets ici, c'est que je pense qu'elle n'est pas parfaite.


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Avril 2014)

Bon alors en vrac :

- la perspective décentrée
- le haut de l'image tronqué
- l'éclairage raplaplat
- le manque de vrai sujet, on ne sais pas si c'est la petite perte d'eau ou le bassin du sas

Éventuellement un recadrage et une retouche avec quelques curseurs 

Tiens je vais faire mon momo-fr





Mouais, même là c'est moyen... :sleep:​


----------



## momo-fr (19 Avril 2014)

Heu momo-fr il n'aurait pas recadré comme ça
ceci dit il n'y pas grand chose à en tirer non plus.







  :rateau:​


----------



## quenaur (20 Avril 2014)

Dendrimere a dit:


>



Et ben, ça si c'est pas à fond les potards​


----------



## SirDeck (20 Avril 2014)

Tu fais erreur, c'est bien plus subtil que ça.
C'est sans doute la forte "fermeture" de l'image en haut et à droite qui te fait bizarre sur une image couleur. Mais pourquoi réserver cela au noir et blanc ?
Et puis il y a une maîtrise de la haute lumière. On ne retrouve pas la découpe au cutter typique du numérique

Ça passe difficilement sur écran ce genre d'image. Mais ça doit bien donner sur papier.


----------



## Romuald (20 Avril 2014)

Cela dit je serai curieux de savoir comment cet effet 'fin du monde' est obtenu


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Avril 2014)

quenaur a dit:


> Et ben, ça si c'est pas à fond les potards​



Quenaur, depuis que tu es sur ce forum, j'aurais pensé que ton oeil se soit affiné, que ta connaissance photographique se soit développéeMais il semble qu'il n'en soit rien 
Je suis triste pour toi, pour ce forum.
Mise à part quelques irréductibles (Sirdeck ).




Romuald a dit:


> Cela dit je serai curieux de savoir comment cet effet 'fin du monde' est obtenu



Romuald, c'est avant tout une question d'interprétation. C'est toi qui décide, en fonction de la lumière que tu as, de ce que tu veux montrer ou faire ressentir En l'occurrence, c'était fin décembre, plage du Nord, soleil couchant très doux et très contraste.
Les effets, tu trouveras tout sur internet sur comment faire tel ou tel effet, ce n'est pas ce qui manque.


----------



## quenaur (21 Avril 2014)

En tout cas de ton côté une chose est sûre
tu n'as pas perdu ton arrogance :hein:


----------



## ergu (21 Avril 2014)

*WTF ?????




*​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

Une qui me parle, qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Romuald (21 Avril 2014)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Romuald, c'est avant tout une question d'interprétation. C'est toi qui décide, en fonction de la lumière que tu as, de ce que tu veux montrer ou faire ressentir&#8230; En l'occurrence, c'était fin décembre, plage du Nord, soleil couchant très doux et très contraste&#8230;.
> Les effets, tu trouveras tout sur internet sur comment faire tel ou tel effet, ce n'est pas ce qui manque.


En fait ma question partait de ta réponse à Quenaur : j'en concluais que l'effet était obtenu à la prise de vue, pas en post-prod sur photoshop ou autre. Je reformule donc : effet obtenu à la prise de vue (donc super technique de contre-jour que j'aimerais que tu détailles), ou bête effet 'toshop prémaché ou presque comme tu sembles le laisser entendre ensuite mais qui me surprendrai de ta part  ?


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Avril 2014)

quenaur a dit:


> En tout cas de ton côté une chose est sûre
> tu n'as pas perdu ton arrogance :hein:



Une fois de plus, tu es hors sujetLa question n'est pas de savoir si je suis arrogant, prétentieux, voir généreux ou tolérant, qui sait.Tout le monde s'en fiche un peu.
Il est bien plus intéressant de savoir si nous sommes capables d'analyser à peu près correctement une photo, les tiennes, celles des autres et accessoirement la mienne

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h19 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> En fait ma question partait de ta réponse à Quenaur : j'en concluais que l'effet était obtenu à la prise de vue, pas en post-prod sur photoshop ou autre. Je reformule donc : effet obtenu à la prise de vue (donc super technique de contre-jour que j'aimerais que tu détailles), ou bête effet 'toshop prémaché ou presque comme tu sembles le laisser entendre ensuite mais qui me surprendrai de ta part  ?



Pars du principe que toute photo est améliorée (pour ne pas dire retouchée) en post-production.
Je n'ai pas appliqué de recette prémachée, j'ai juste amélioré le ressenti que j'avais lorsque j'ai pris cette photo. 
Après, la technique en photo, ça se limite à quelques paramètres : un bon cadrage, une bonne composition, une bonne expositionC'est simple et compliquée à la fois :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (21 Avril 2014)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Pars du principe que toute photo est améliorée (pour ne pas dire retouchée) en post-production.


Ca, je m'en doute 


Dendrimere a dit:


> Je n'ai pas appliqué de recette prémachée, j'ai juste amélioré le ressenti que j'avais lorsque j'ai pris cette photo.


OK, tant mieux.


Dendrimere a dit:


> Après, la technique en photo, ça se limite à quelques paramètres : un bon cadrage, une bonne composition,


Ca, c'est mon problème, mon ressenti à moi que j'ai 


Dendrimere a dit:


> une bonne expositionC'est simple et compliquée à la fois :rateau:


Et ça c'est un peu plus de la technique, surtout pour le contre jour, et encore plus pour celui-la : tu as fait l'exposition en manuel en te fiant à ton expérience, en mesure spot (sur quel point ?), à l'arrache 'courbe à droite' pour se donner de la marge en post-prod comme le conseille SirDeck ? C'est la que le nioub que je suis aurait besoin de tuyaux (je n'ai pas dit de recette miracle)


----------



## momo-fr (21 Avril 2014)

Une photo comme ça tu en fais avec un peu d'expérience, et avec le numérique l'expérience c'est plutôt aisé un bracketing d'expo par exemple, le plus dur c'est la partie hautes lumières qu'il faut garder en légère sous-expo, le reste si c'est une fin de jour devrait "aller" au mieux.

La sous-expo, avec un Raw va te permettre déjà de travailler une douce transition vers les tons moyens (ici le milieu de l'image), l'interprétation reste à réaliser si le général te semble trop "clair" ou trop "sombre" à droite, j'utilise souvent un "spot" de lumière pour fermer certains angles et donner de la profondeur (Cf. mon essai ci-dessous).




Ici le paysage n'a rien dexceptionnel, seule la lumière qui le traverse lui donne ce rendu pictorialiste, notamment les lignes quasi parallèles dans le ciel et la mer (ligne de crêtes des vagues) qui font penser à des coups de pinceaux. Le rendu est très bon.

Un peu de "potards" à l'ouest pour quenaur






   
​


----------



## bugman (21 Avril 2014)

Je préfère la version originale.
Pour la 'technique' je pense à une mesure Spot ici à la prise de vue (je fais certainement erreur... mais automatique ou pas, elle me plait bien la coquine).


----------



## SirDeck (21 Avril 2014)

Et c'est là que l'on voit l'importance du "tirage". En comparant l'interprétation de Momo qui va dans le même sens que Dendrimere mais plus contrasté plus accentué et moins homogène (la fermeture est plus forte).

Dendrimere





Momo





Héhé ! C'est subtil hein ? Et pourtant cela saute aux yeux de Momo et de Dendrimere. Ils ont sans doute un écran calibré et les noirs sont donc profonds, presque bouchés sur la version de Momo.
Momo, le sait déjà, il connaît mes "tirages", je préfère la version de Dendrimere. Je vais même faire de la divination. Je pense que pour imprimer, Momo choisirait un papier Baryté pour valoriser des noirs profonds (un 310 grammes de Chez Canson par exemple :love, Dendrimere privilégiera ici un papier mat pour voir ressortir toutes les subtilités des gris (un BFK Rives 310gr :love. Le choix du papier (comme en argentique) fait partie de l'interprétation.

En photographie, tout est manipulation, tout est graphie. Ouvrir le diaphragme pour isoler le sujet sur un fond flou ou rendre le fond flou avec un filtre numérique, qu'importe ! Foncer le ciel avec un filtre Cokin ou masquer au tirage, qu'importe ! Faire ressortir un visage avec un léger coup de flash ou en débouchant au tirage, qu'importe !

Je lai souvent dit, mais je le répète, Ansel Adams considérait le négatif photographique comme une partition musicale, et le tirage comme linterprétation de cette partition.



> You don't take a photograph, you make it.
> &#8213; Ansel Adams








Si vous avez un intérêt pour la photographie, je ne peux que vous conseiller :
LArt de la photographie, des origines à nos jours
Sous la direction d'André Gunthert et Michel Poivert
Citadelles & Mazenod, coll. L'art et les grandes civilisations.

Il est énorme et coûte bien 200 (les illustrations sont splendides). La plupart des bibliothèques de Paris et sa région en dispose. Vous pouvez commencer par le feuilleter, regarder les reproductions d'un niveau rare et les commentaires associés. Vous comprendrez vite que tous ces discours que l'on entend sur la photographie numérique aujourd'hui ne révèlent qu'une grande ignorance, un manque de culture sur le sujet. Les textes plutôt universitaires mont passionné. Un livre à lire dans n'importe quel sens, au gré des intérêts.


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Avril 2014)

Merci pour la ref du bouquin, je ne la connaissais pas


----------



## ergu (25 Avril 2014)




----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2014)

La composition de *Dendrimere* m'a aussitôt renvoyée vers l'une de mes images. Le contexte y est sensiblement le même, fin de journée de taf, recherche de quiétude visuelle, d'un horizon, d'une ligne droite dans un enchevêtrement tortueux.
Enfermé dans mon atelier, adossé sur une caisse à contempler le résultat d'une longue journée, j'immortalisais cette étape et cherchais un point de fuite. Comme pour aller plus en avant, brûler les étapes et atteindre l'instant de sa mise en boite, je me détournais de ma sculpture pour me concentrer sur ces planches de bois frais. Me déconnecter du présent pour rechercher la grâce ailleurs, juste derrière moi.


----------



## SirDeck (27 Avril 2014)

Voici une photographie contemporaine qui a du mal à vivre sans son cartel. Mais une photographie contemporaine a-t-elle un sens sans cartel ? 
Cependant, la tendance en contemporain est le net. Cela montre qu'on a les moyens (soit à la chambre, soit avec un objective à bascule) 
Là on est entre l'arte povera (flou, distorsion en coussinet) et la filiation aux Becher. C'est une voie à creuser


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2014)

C'est juste une image de travail liée au besoin d'évasion. 
Pour mes recherches autour de la fibre végétale, je passe généralement par l'impression xylographique. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h02 ----------

Rapport au cartel ; si je devais jouer les commissaires d'exposition, je dirais que *Dendrimere* a pris soin de sélectionner son image pour donner la réplique à l'une de tes images, celle-ci. De l'abstraction du réel à la gamme chromatique en passant par le contraste accentué, tout y est comparable.


----------



## SirDeck (27 Avril 2014)

Plus sérieusement, cela m'a fait penser à l'asperge de Manet. Peut-être parce que cela va à l'essentiel. Il me semble que l'image aurait été plus forte en étant totalement nette et très piquée. Mais c'est tout de suite plus compliqué et pas forcément adapté à ton contexte d'évasion


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2014)

Merci pour cette comparaison flatteuse. 
J'avais bien essayé de fermer le diaphragme pour augmenter le champ de netteté mais la pénombre augmentait trop le temps de pose. Le flou de bougé occasionné ne satisfaisait pas _l'évasion_ recherchée, cet horizon nécessaire.


----------



## SirDeck (28 Avril 2014)

Tu ne pouvais pas avoir un net intégral sans jouer avec Scheimpflug. Et pour cela il faut basculer l'objectif. Pas vraiment le contexte pour hein !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2014)

Improvisation d'un 1er Mai​
*momo* actuellement à l'affiche des «Cimaises» et ces phrases de *SirDeck* :



> En photographie, tout est manipulation, tout est graphie... Ansel Adams considérait le négatif photographique comme une partition musicale, et le tirage comme linterprétation de cette partition.



en voilà assez pour faire remonter en moi le souvenir de cette _composition_ exposée par *momo* naguère aux «Cimaises» :





Froid/chaud, coupant/reposant : paradoxalement, la géométrie de la figure divise mon regard par son arête verticale médiane et ses lignes de fuite droite et gauche me déportent dans un espace sans merci, par l'abstraction froide de leur gris / le velouté du bleu du ciel et la chaleur des ocres m'invitent à m'avancer vers l'intimité de leur abri.

Il y a quelque chose d'une _charade_ dans l'image : trouver le _tout_ de ces _parties_ contrastantes. Une composition qui m'invite à un travail de transformation du point de vue pour parvenir à l'éclairage exact.

Tout de suite me revient une composition de _Chirico_, recadrée et inversée horizontalement par mon imagination ainsi :




Je ne sais plus quel peintre a dit : on ne peint pas sur le motif, on peint sur la peinture. Je choisis ici d'imaginer *momo* peindre sur *chirico* en photographe-peintre. Ressemblance : géométrie vs teintes. Charade. Je crois la deviner rapidement pour l'image de *Chirico* : une seule source d'éclairage (hors champ en haut à gauche) et un double effet : sur les façades de bâtiments angulaires, ricochet froid vers un espace inhabitable / sur le premier plan d'une table et d'un livre dans une embrasure de fenêtre, chaleur veloutée d'un abri intime.

Je suis renvoyé à la composition de *momo*. Charade plus difficile. Même source d'éclairage hors champ en haut à gauche. Mais il n'y a pas comme chez *Chirico* intérieur chaleureux proche vs extérieur froid lointain (ce qui conforte la vision ordinaire : intériorité douillette du sujet / extériorité urbaine anxiogène) - l'image de *momo* convoque la vision au-dehors. Pourtant dans ce dehors se retrouve l'ocre du livre dans ce «_petit pan de mur jaune_» qui obsédait tellement le _Bergotte_ de _Proust_ dans un tableau de _Vermeer_ ; et la rougeur tabulaire dans l'ombre orange au cur du bâtiment. Ces ocres, là-dehors - qu'est-ce que c'est donc?

Me vient l'idée de virer la photo de *momo* à des tons de gris :




et je comprends que *momo* a 'peint' en jaune le pan de mur éclairé et en orange l'ombre du puits ajouré du bâtiment. Ce ne sont pas là les couleurs qu'on peut voir si l'on reste au-dehors, avec l'il qui ricoche contre les surfaces des bâtiments : elles sont 'impossibles' ; ce sont celles qui rayonnent dans le puits de lumière intérieur du bâtiment, à condition que je m'y transporte. Non pas dans la boîte close de ces appartements sans lumière et sans vie, sans intimité possible car équivalant à des cercueils. 

Non : dans une cour intérieure transfigurée. Là où mes souvenirs me peignaient les images de cours d'immeubles froides au fond de leurs puits d'ombre, la lumière du jour vient se réfracter dans la chaleur ocre de l'habitable.

Vision méditerranéenne d'habiter. Clôture de murs blancs vers l'extérieur. Cur sans toit : jardin intérieur d'une cour ouverte sur le ciel. Habiter au centre du Monde. Si je m'y transporte, j'échapperai au dehors sans être non plus enfermé dans mon intimité close : j'accèderai à l'Ouvert. Alors, le rayonnement de la lumière ne sera pas blanc et froid, mais ocre et chaleureux. Le ciel ne sera plus incandescent, il prendra l'outremer nocturne de la mer, celui qu'on ne voit qu'en peinture.  

La lame verticale qui divise l'image tranche mon front buté avec la rigueur d'ouvre-boîte d'un coup de katana. Je dois sortir de mon abri crânien : c'est au dehors, mais par-delà les façades urbaines anxiogènes, que je vais trouver un centre ouvert sur l'infini : la _cour_vénitienne_. Si je m'y transporte, extatiquement, j'aurai l'impression que se renverse la géométrie du monde : tout se recourbera en cercle autour d'un centre ouvert.


----------



## aCLR (1 Mai 2014)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je ne sais plus quel peintre a dit : on ne peint pas sur le motif, on peint sur la peinture.



Sûrement un partisan du monochrome, héhé©


----------



## ergu (5 Mai 2014)

J'aime beaucoup cette photo :


SirDeck a dit:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comme j'aimais beaucoup aussi celle du centre Pompidou (plus encore celle de Pompidou d'ailleurs)
J'y aime l'idée d'effacement, de disparition, de frontière entre la réalité et le dessin - et tous cas, c'est ce que j'y vois (c'était particulièrement vrai pour Pompidou avec une sorte de mouvement de la gauche vers la droite qui allait du plus éthéré/dessiné au plus réel/concret)

Ce sont des photos sur lesquelles mon oeil aime à s'attarder (et il n'y en a pas tant que ça dans ce cas accrochées aux cimaises)

Et puis *MERCI !!!*
*MERCI* de briser un peu l'alignement des photos super léchées de bêbêttes en gros plan parce que, franchement, ça me saoule les bestioles !!! (surtout quand c'est 80% d'une page)

(Merci aussi à momo-fr pour la même raison)


----------



## lmmm (6 Mai 2014)

Désolé de te saouler


----------



## plovemax (8 Mai 2014)

ergu a dit:


> ... ça me saoule les bestioles !!! (surtout quand c'est 80% d'une page)
> 
> ...


Les mathématiques mystérieuses :
Supposons un affichage par défaut de 20 posts par pages 6 images de bébêtes sur 14 font...80% :rateau:   Il faut que je révise mes maths sérieusement moi :casse: :hosto:


----------



## ergu (8 Mai 2014)

C'est pas des maths mystérieuses, c'est des maths subjectives - plus le sujet t'horripile plus chaque occurrence vue pèse lourd dans le ressenti.


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2014)

Ça n'est pas très consensuel tout ça !
N'hésite pas à utiliser la fonction ignoré si les macros de bébêtes te file des boutons !

Je te rappelle qu'après en avoir discuté tous ensemble, il a été décidé de rassembler les différents modes de photos en une discussion. Et suivant les préférences photographiques de chacun, la fréquence de déclenchements, etc, il est normal que tel ou tel style prenne pour un temps l'ascendant sur le reste.


----------



## bugman (9 Mai 2014)

Faites comme moi, vous n'aimez pas, passez.
On ne peut pas plaire à tout le monde. N'en dégoûtez pas les autres.


----------



## ergu (9 Mai 2014)

Je ne cherche à dégoûter personne et je reconnais que la plupart des photos que je critique pour leur sujet sont d'une qualité technique qui m'impressionne.

Je regrette juste l'impression d'avoir déjà vu la photo avant de cliquer sur le lien vers les cimaises, j'aime être surpris, que voulez-vous...

Je prends note cependant que, malgré la séparation des sujets, il n'est toujours pas loisible de simplement dire "je n'aime pas" sans provoquer de lever de bouclier.
OK.
Je ne le copierai pas cent fois, mais je ne le ferais plus, vous pouvez continuer à radoter visuellement tranquille.


----------



## Romuald (9 Mai 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Je prends note cependant que, malgré la séparation des sujets, il n'est toujours pas loisible de simplement dire "je n'aime pas" sans provoquer de lever de bouclier.


Tu m'ôtes les mots de la bouche. 
[hs]Mais c'est dans l'air du temps : plus de boules rouges, plus de bouton 'j'aime pas' sur fessebouque et tutti quanti. Ou on aime ou on ferme sa gueule[/hs]


----------



## SirDeck (9 Mai 2014)

C'est invariablement médiocre ! Vos commentaires sont écrits sans styles, aucun.
macomaniac revient !

Mmouahahahaha !



Le consensus est rare en photo. Et puis, le consensus, c'est souvent tiède :mouais:
Le problème de la critique est toujours le même. Faut-il une critique argumentée, raisonnable, logique, cultivée, référencée, vérifiable, etc. ou la critique peut-elle être purement émotionnelle ? Ta photo est nulle (car toi je ne peux pas t'encadrer avec ta sale gueule et ta mauvaise haleine !)

Si on n'aime pas la critique de certains, il est possible d'ignorer leurs messages (c'est ta fête aCLR ).



P.S. je n'aime pas ce commentaire. Il est mal écrit  toujours ce style au ras des pâquerettes  et il est donneur de leçons Sirdeck est un gros mégalo qui se la joue grave !


----------



## Romuald (9 Mai 2014)

SirDeck a dit:


> Sirdeck est un gros mégalo qui se la joue grave !


Ptêt ben, n'empêche que j'aime ses photos, et quand je le dis ben voyez-vous je me fais engueuler


----------



## plovemax (9 Mai 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Je ne cherche à dégoûter personne et je reconnais que la plupart des photos que je critique pour leur sujet sont d'une qualité technique qui m'impressionne.
> 
> Je regrette juste l'impression d'avoir déjà vu la photo avant de cliquer sur le lien vers les cimaises, j'aime être surpris, que voulez-vous...



Là où tu vois uniformité d'autres y voient diversité. Comment peut-on mettre sur le même plan un hyménoptère, une grenouille rousse, des odonates, des coléoptères en trains de copuler violemment (  ) et une araignée? Et d'un point de vue purement technique pour rester au niveau de ces 6 photos animalières de cette seule page, tu as un certaine diversité de format (carré, paysage, portrait) et de technique (proxi et macro photographie, flash/pas flash).



ergu a dit:


> Je prends note cependant que, malgré la séparation des sujets, il n'est toujours pas loisible de simplement dire "je n'aime pas" sans provoquer de lever de bouclier.



Mais c'est ce que tu n'as pas fait. Et c'est précisément ce que je te reproche. Tu n'as pas dis un simple "j'aime pas", tu as porté un jugement de valeur. Certes implicite mais le triple point d'exclamation et le dédoublement du merci en gras sont assez explicites.

Et si des goûts et des couleurs, on peut (et je dirais même on doit) discuter, les juger demande un autorité certaine.



ergu a dit:


> Je ne le copierai pas cent fois, mais je ne le ferais plus, vous pouvez continuer à radoter visuellement tranquille.



Ça c'est un caprice. Tu aurais donc le droit de dire que tu n'aimes pas une photo mais on n'a pas le droit de dire qu'on aime pas ta critique 



Romuald a dit:


> Tu m'ôtes les mots de la bouche.
> [hs]Mais c'est dans l'air du temps : plus de boules rouges, plus de bouton 'j'aime pas' sur fessebouque et tutti quanti. Ou on aime ou on ferme sa gueule[/hs]



Ouai hein! Ça manque les boules rouge!  



SirDeck a dit:


> ...
> Ta photo est nulle (car toi je ne peux pas t'encadrer avec ta sale gueule et ta mauvaise haleine !)



Ça ce n'est pas une critique justement. Dire "je trouve ça nul" est une critique (du moins une morula de critique)  car elle permet la discussion. Il s'agit d'un sentiment qui ne peut pas être faux et qui en conséquence doit être pris en considération par tout interlocuteur. Dire "c'est nul" c'est asséner une vérité, un sentiment personnel érigé en norme, que celui qui l'écoute n'a d'autre choix que de l'accepter ou de la rejeter et, par conséquent, les conditions du dialogue ne sont pas offertes.



SirDeck a dit:


> ...
> Si on n'aime pas la critique de certains, il est possible d'ignorer leurs messages (c'est ta fête aCLR ).
> ....


Tu as raison, transformons ce forum en une série de monologues juxtaposé qui ne pourront être lus que par leurs auteurs... On évitera les crises d'Ego, les petites mesquineries, les blagues de potaches et autres joyeusetés :rateau:


----------



## momo-fr (9 Mai 2014)

_Ouais, des critiques "molles", des avis "mous" voilà ce que ça donne :_






_...ça pendouille dans les esprits._

 :rateau:  :rateau: 
​


----------



## SirDeck (9 Mai 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Ptêt ben, n'empêche que j'aime ses photos, et quand je le dis ben voyez-vous je me fais engueuler





Ah ! mais si on ne peut pas critiquer la critique&#8230;

En critiquant, il faut s'attendre à de la résistance. Elle peut prendre des formes très différentes.

Comme celle que tu pointes, il s'agit d'un refus de critique, la critique étant reléguée à de l'impolitesse : on ne dit pas que quelque chose est mauvais, on dit juste lorsque c'est bon et la politesse de haut niveau consiste à dire que c'est bon même si on est convaincu du contraire.

À l'opposé, il y a la critique que je nommerais Avedonnienne. On te fait comprendre que ta critique démontre ton manque total de compétence sur le sujet et qu'elle te rend ridicule et que vu le peu d'effort que tu fais pour progresser, on ne va pas perdre du temps à te montrer pourquoi tu es ridicule. Un grand classique est la critique du fait que la photo est tirée et donc n'est pas "naturelle", sans "retouche", non "photoshopée".

À ce sujet, pour donner une idée du gouffre qui existe entre la représentation de la photo diffusée par les médias et celle du champ photographique, un récent article du Wall Street Journal donne une idée de ce que l'on entend par "photographe" dans les milieux initiés. L'auteur du papier (un critique ) estime que les photographies de Vivian Maier ne peuvent être considérées comme des &#339;uvres abouties car les tirages présentés ne sont pas ceux de l'auteur ou que l'auteur aurait supervisé.







Sachant que le tirage est une étape essentielle de la photographie, la critique du fait même de tirer une photo risque d'être mal reçue. L'auteur du tirage ne prendra pas la peine d'exposer ce b.a.-ba, d'autant plus si la critique est maladroite (du genre qui explique à un expert-comptable comment déclarer ses impôts ).

Tout le monde se reconnaîtra 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h50 ----------




plovemax a dit:


> Ça ce n'est pas une critique justement. Dire "je trouve ça nul" est une critique (du moins une morula de critique)  car elle permet la discussion. Il s'agit d'un sentiment qui ne peut pas être faux et qui en conséquence doit être pris en considération par tout interlocuteur. Dire "c'est nul" c'est asséner une vérité, un sentiment personnel érigé en norme, que celui qui l'écoute n'a d'autre choix que de l'accepter ou de la rejeter et, par conséquent, les conditions du dialogue ne sont pas offertes.



C'est la même chose. "C'est nul", cela veut dire nécessairement "Je pense que c'est nul", car l'humain ne sait pas faire autre chose que penser (sauf pendant le sommeil profond). Et ce n'est pas en argumentant le plus objectivement qui soit que cela change quoi que ce soit. Cela reste une pensée. Argumenter permet le débat (voir l'article du Wall Street Journal plus haut), et permet de comprendre soi-même pourquoi on trouve ça nul. C'est utile. Mais tout concept provenant d'un humain est une pensée, n'est qu'une pensée.

Bon, ça va trop loin là, les gens vont zapper. Revenons au sujet : On oublie trop souvent que pour calculer la profondeur de champs il faut partir de la focale, de l'ouverture et ?


----------



## yvos (9 Mai 2014)

SirDeck a dit:


> Sachant que le tirage est une étape essentielle de la photographie,



Faut pas s'étonner que certains tirent à vue !


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Mai 2014)

SirDeck a dit:


> Revenons au sujet : On oublie trop souvent que pour calculer la profondeur de champs il faut partir de la focale, de l'ouverture et ?



De la distance au sujet...

J'ai bon ?


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mai 2014)

plovemax a dit:


> Ça c'est un caprice. Tu aurais donc le droit de dire que tu n'aimes pas une photo mais on n'a pas le droit de dire qu'on aime pas ta critique


J'aime pas ta critique de sa critique. 



SirDeck a dit:


> On oublie trop souvent que pour calculer la profondeur de champs il faut partir de la focale, de l'ouverture et ?


Un iPhone?


----------



## momo-fr (9 Mai 2014)

SirDeck a dit:


> Bon, ça va trop loin là, les gens vont zapper. Revenons au sujet : On oublie trop souvent que pour calculer la profondeur de champs il faut partir de la focale, de l'ouverture et ?



Et un bon coup de pot non ?


----------



## yvos (9 Mai 2014)

la profondeur ne se calcule pas, elle se sent.


:style:


----------



## aCLR (9 Mai 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Je ne cherche à dégoûter personne et je reconnais que la plupart des photos que je critique pour leur sujet sont d'une qualité technique qui m'impressionne.
> 
> Je regrette juste l'impression d'avoir déjà vu la photo avant de cliquer sur le lien vers les cimaises, j'aime être surpris, que voulez-vous...
> 
> ...



Erwan, c'est le ton et l'exagération de ta remarque qui me gène (la neutralité de la modération tout ça). Même si le coup des maths subjectives m'a bien fait sourire. Tu ne dis pas simplement _je n'aime pas_, tu jettes un caillou dans la vitrine qu'on avait convenu de mettre en place. Un sujet où tous les styles photographiques peuvent se côtoyer sans que cela pose un problème. Je te le redis, ceux qui participent dans les cimaises le font au gré de leurs production photo  sauf peut-être SirDeck qui laisse ses clichés au frigo un bon moment histoire de les servir bien frappé !

Le manque de surprise que tu recherches vient aussi du manque de participants. Et c'est un peu normal. On ne peut pas demander une sélection rigoureuse d'un côté et se plaindre du manque de diversité de l'autre. Je, tu, nous ne pouvons obliger ceux qui ont déserté les lieux pour se concentrer sur d'autres vitrines du web ou ceux qui se font très rare pour x raisons de venir ici satisfaire notre insatiable besoin d'émerveillement.

Cela dit, ça ne me gène pas du tout que vous vous écharpiez ici. Faut bien un défouloir vu que les boules rouges c'est fini !


----------



## plovemax (9 Mai 2014)

SirDeck a dit:


> ...
> 
> ...
> C'est la même chose. "C'est nul", cela veut dire nécessairement "Je pense que c'est nul", car l'humain ne sait pas faire autre chose que penser (sauf pendant le sommeil profond). Et ce n'est pas en argumentant le plus objectivement qui soit que cela change quoi que ce soit. Cela reste une pensée. Argumenter permet le débat (voir l'article du Wall Street Journal plus haut), et permet de comprendre soi-même pourquoi on trouve ça nul. C'est utile. Mais tout concept provenant d'un humain est une pensée, n'est qu'une pensée.
> ...



Ben non c'est *très* différent. Dire "c'est nul", ce n'est pas se limiter à "penser que c'est nul" et c'est d'ailleurs là où le bât blesse. 
Prenons un exemple trivial. Si je dis "ceci est une pipe", j'énonce une vérité, un fait qui ne souffre pas la contestation.  C'est l'expression de la vérité dans son sens le plus plat. Le récepteur de cette affirmation ne peut qu'acquiescer "bon bah d'accord ceci est une pipe". Le seul autre choix qu'il a, s'est de s'insurger face à mon affirmation sur un mode nécessairement conflictuel. Si par contre je dis "je pense que ceci est une pipe". Je ménage la possibilité d'une discussion car si le récepteur entend mon sentiment, ma pensée si tu préfère, il n'en est cependant pas prisonnier. Après tout ceci n'est peut-être pas une pipe, c'est peut-être un bout de bois, deux tuyaux assemblés ou que sais-je encore. (Bon tout ça c'est en supposant que je n'ai pas fait de l'anti-Magritte parce que, sinon, on n'est pas sortie de l'auberge... :rateau:  )

L'argumentation, c'est encore autre chose. Ici, je parle juste de la différence profonde, quasiment ontologique, de signification entre "C'est nul." et "Je pense que c'est nul." . De la différence dans la perception que ces deux locutions engendrent chez leur récepteur.


----------



## yvos (9 Mai 2014)

je comprends mieux l'appétit des adeptes de la macro pour l'encul@ge de mouches.


----------



## SirDeck (9 Mai 2014)

plovemax a dit:


> Si je dis "ceci est une pipe", j'énonce une vérité, un fait qui ne souffre pas la contestation.  C'est l'expression de la vérité dans son sens le plus plat.



Non, c'est une perception.
Or la perception est une construction mentale basée essentiellement sur la mémoire. Cependant c'est la représentation la plus fidèle que nous ayons du monde relatif. Pourtant la grosse majorité de notre connaissance est basée sur ce que l'on pourrait appeler du Ouï-dire (la culture quoi).
Croire que quelqu'un peut énoncer une vérité est forcément douloureux. En fait personne ne peut faire une telle chose. Le Tao qui peut être énoncé n'est pas le vrai Tao (ou un truc comme ça)
Whahhh ! ça va loin la photographie ! On y est. Comme la perception est une construction basée sur la culture alors une photo ne pourra jamais être comparée à la réalité car personne ne peut y accéder. Mouahahahaha 

@ Yvos : Je m'y connais en petites bêtes ! En première année de Psycho, il y avait un prof qui nous disait en gros "la psychologie cognitive, ça se résume à enculer les mouches pour enfoncer des portes ouvertes". Ce n'était pas sa spécialité. Mais en maîtrise de psycho cognitive, je repensais souvent à ce qu'il nous avait dit


----------



## lmmm (9 Mai 2014)

Et l'encul@ge de cox,ca marche aussi ? :mouais:


----------



## flotow (10 Mai 2014)

Moi j'ai une photo floue, si vous voulez, on peut en discuter


----------



## Romuald (10 Mai 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Moi j'ai une photo floue, si vous voulez, on peut en discuter


Si en plus elle penche ça peut le faire


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2014)

&#9758; Absconse production de *macomaniac* - par définition indigeste ​


SirDeck a dit:


> macomaniac revient !



J'ai personnellement trouvé stimulant l'échange de messages suscité par l'intervention d'*ergu*. 

Pour y aller de mon petit couplet 'épistémologique' , je dirais qu'une photo m'apparaît toujours comme un 'paysage' dans une 'fenêtre'. Le 'paysage', c'est ce qui est donné à voir, et comme dans l'art photographique ce 'donné à voir' s'emprunte au contexte de l'expérience, une photo communique toujours une puissante impression de 'réalité'. La 'fenêtre', c'est l'angle de vue du photographe matérialisé dans un cadrage, un filtrage etc. - bref, je prends cette notion de 'fenêtre' de manière assez métaphorique (acception 'étendue') sans la limiter aux limites rectangulaires du cadre de la photo.

Quand donc je suis confronté à une photo, je suis confronté à un 'paysage' qui me communique une impression de 'réalité' dans une 'fenêtre' qui est l'angle même du photographe. Or mon propre esprit a son 'angle' propre (pour ne pas dire ses 'angles' multiples) sur le contexte de l'expérience. Je suis donc mis au défi par une photographie de confronter mon 'angle' à la 'fenêtre' du photographe. Car le photographe me demande de regarder le 'paysage' qu'il me montre par sa 'fenêtre', comme si je regardais par-dessus son épaule pour ainsi dire. 

Forcément il n'y a pas superposition a priori, mais décalage des 'fenêtres' de vision. Conflit possible, même, relativement à un contexte de l'expérience reconnaissable (le 'paysage') que j'ai l'habitude de cadrer dans une 'fenêtre' personnelle toute différente.

Je conçois que cela puisse susciter des 'sentiments' (tension, désagrément, hostilité etc. si l'écart a priori est essentiel ; attraction, affinité, délectation etc. si la congruence a priori est prépondérante). Enfin, tous les mixtes affectifs imaginables.

Je conçois tout autant que cela puisse engendrer des 'jugements' (c'est 'beau', c'est 'inintéressant' etc.), parce que notre esprit a une tendance invincible a «vouloir la vérité», càd. l'«adéquation» entre 'fenêtre' de l'esprit et 'paysage' de l'expérience - sous peine de rester dans l'état pénible d'incertitude - comme _Descartes_ le reconnaît magnifiquement. Nous avons donc une tendance à 'juger' (en utilisant le verbe 'être', revendication d'identité entre esprit et choses, 'fenêtre' et 'paysage') qui est la noblesse même de l'esprit humain. Malheureusement, ces 'jugements' que nous sommes enclins à porter par amour pour la 'vérité', nous n'avons absolument aucun levier définitif ('critère') qui nous permette d'en être certains - et, pour échapper à l'inquiétude du 'doute', nous dit encore _Descartes_, nous préférons souvent nous «précipiter» arbitrairement dans des 'jugements' qui ont du moins l'«apparence de la vérité» et qui nous paraissent préférables à l'«absence de la vérité».

Car pour connaître la 'vérité', il faudrait que notre esprit puisse sortir de lui-même et se décaler au-dehors à 90° en position de tiers, de 'voyeur', capable de voir 'tel quel' d'une part le 'paysage' en soi, d'autre part la 'fenêtre' du spectateur en soi, pour les comparer et décider de leur «adéquation». Mais cette revendication d'occuper la position 'tierce' du «*3è homme*» est imaginaire, car personne ne sort de sa position propre de 'spectateur' en mode 'fenêtre' (j'imagine que c'est là le dénominateur commun de *plovemax* et de *SirDeck*).

Étant donné ce pénible état de choses, personnellement j'ai pris une décision tout aussi inconfortable en matière d'art : j'ai décidé de mettre entre parenthèses la question de la 'vérité' qui me taraude, et de renoncer à 'juger'. En me disant que ce que l'art me propose relève d'une dimension qui excède le terrain de la 'vérité' et qui est celui de la 'liberté'. La liberté d'imaginer - activité de l'esprit qui construit des 'fenêtres' de 'paysage' de l'ordre du 'possible', et non pas de l'ordre du 'réel'.

La 'fenêtre' de vision que me propose une photographie, c'est pour moi un défi de la 'liberté' : le défi adressé à mon esprit, qui a de tout autres 'fenêtres', de pouvoir (ou non) 'quitter' ses limites propres pour éventuellement 'entrer' dans la 'fenêtre' de vision d'un autre esprit. Un exercice de l'imagination, qui ne  prétend pas gagner la position 'tierce' du «*3è homme*» en terme de 'vérité', mais qui m'engage dans la 'métamorphose', qui est l'«altération» de moi en-dehors de toute assurance de la 'vérité'.

Il y a des 'fenêtres' photographiques qui 'incitent' directement mon goût de l'aventure imaginaire, d'autres pas spontanément - quoique je me dise qu'un simple effort de 'volonté' de ma part pourrait m'engager dans un travail imaginatif de transport vers la 'fenêtre' de l'autre. Finalement, il y a là peut-être une signature toute personnelle : j'ai toujours eu le goût de l'aventure sur le terrain de l'esprit. S'engager dans la «métamorphose» impliquée par l'abandon de ma 'fenêtre' propre pour accéder à la 'fenêtre' autre - c'est pour moi une 'passion' puissante de la 'liberté', proche de la revendication d'un 'transport extatique', qui me fait accéder non pas à la 'réalité', mais à une sorte de 'sur-réalité'.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2014)

Ou l'inverse.


----------



## Romuald (13 Mai 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ou l'inverse.


Ca se discute.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca se discute.


Faut voir.


----------



## yvos (13 Mai 2014)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il y a des 'fenêtres' photographiques qui 'incitent' directement mon goût de l'aventure imaginaire, d'autres pas




là, par exemple, c'est davantage le goût du coup de boule (pas vert ) que cela incite...subjugué par le regard, Mickmack ne semble pas voir que le front occupe 30% de l'espace...du coup, moi, je ne vois que cela et ça a un effet carrément physique : cela me donne (réellement !)  mal au crâne :afraid:  -> pourquoi gâcher le sujet avec un tel cadrage (en plus, a posteriori) ?

D'ailleurs, au début, je croyais que c'était une macro


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2014)

yvos a dit:


> pourquoi gâcher le sujet avec un tel cadrage (en plus, a posteriori) ?


Sans compter que le front est plein de boutons. Quitte à traiter l'image pour avoir un rendu "soft" (j'aime pas mais pourquoi pas) autant aller jusqu&#8217;au bout et faire disparaitre ces spots disgracieux.

[YOUTUBE]EYwLP7r8Yg0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2014)

Aller ... je vois surtout les yeux, le reste n'est que garniture


----------



## yvos (13 Mai 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Aller ... je vois surtout les yeux, le reste n'est que garniture



Certes  
Moi, je pense aussi à ce qui est suggéré par le cadrage,  hors cadre


----------



## onmyplanet (13 Mai 2014)

yvos a dit:


> Certes
> Moi, je pense aussi à ce qui est suggéré par le cadrage,  hors cadre



Z'êtes un peu dur les gars... Ok le cadrage est perfectible ( un peu moins de front, un peu plus de menton eu été bien mieux ), mais cette fille n'en est pas moins très jolie


----------



## SirDeck (13 Mai 2014)

yvos a dit:


> -> pourquoi gâcher le sujet avec un tel cadrage (en plus, a posteriori) ?



Venant d'Yvos, c'est flatteur. Mis à part le cadrage, c'est bon
Point de vue : ok (le plonger léger fonctionne bien avec le visage)
PDC : ok (le fond uni et sombre détache bien le visage ; le point est sur l'il le plus proche)
Exposition : ok (La peau est très lumineuse ce qui gomme le grain de peau)
Colorimétrie : ok (peut être un peu trop bleu pour moi)

Ne pas retoucher les pettouilles de la peau peut être un choix. Cela peut marquer une adolescente fardée, cette période où elles s'apprêtent comme des femmes fatales tout en étant encore des enfants.

Reste le cadrage frontal Le cadrage carré me semble le plus difficile en particulier s'il est frontal. Il est généralement préférable de commencer par mettre l'il net sur un point d'or ou un point de tiers dans un cadre rectangulaire en portrait. La plupart des appareils actuels permettent l'affichage d'une grille de tiers qui permet de ne pas oublier la composition la plus simple. Une fois un cadrage classique réalisé, il n'est pas interdit d'explorer (mais on a assuré un cliché).


----------



## lmmm (13 Mai 2014)

@Yvos :" moi, je ne vois que cela et ça a un effet carrément physique : cela me donne (réellement !) mal au crâne  " 
 A ce point la ?  ,ben,dis donc,t'es sensible ...entre toi a qui je donne mal a la tete et Ergu que je saoule,j'ai l'impression que c'est ma fete en ce moment ...

Sinon,pour le cadrage,j'ai voulu le faire sérré  pour 2 raisons,primo,comme cela a été pris a la volée,et pas en studio,l'environnement n'était pas top,cela permettait de l'occulter ,et la 2eme raison,c'est que j ai essayé de mettre en valeur ces superbes yeux,on dirait que cela a marché pour certains et pas pour d'autres ... mais je suis d'accord pour dire que le cadrage est perfectible ...

Pour la peau et les pétouilles,c'est vrai qu'elle n'avait une peau au top et de plus,je suis a 3200 isos,donc un peu de grain supplémentaire vu que c'est la limite de mon apn,j'ai donc un peu joué sur la réduction du bruit et l'amélioration de la peau sur aperture,(merci au passage pour le lien sur LR,JP),mais,je n ai pas voulu trop lisser l'image pour ne pas ressembler a un catalogue de mode ...apres ,je ne suis pas non plus un pro du post traitement ...

Il n'empêche que meme si elle n'est pas parfaite techniquement,de toute facon la perfection existe t elle en photo ? ,j'aime beaucoup cette photo,je trouve que son regard et ses yeux sont superbes et elle me fait penser a une actrice des années 70 ou 80 ,et c'est pour cela que je l'ai postée ...visiblement,elle ne plait pas a tout le monde mais les gouts et les couleurs,comme on dit ...

Et puis ,pour une fois que je ne postais pas une macro ...
Elle a été prise au 300mm  fixe (non macro  )


----------



## yvos (13 Mai 2014)

lmmm a dit:


> mais je suis d'accord pour dire que le cadrage est perfectible ...



C'est cela qu'il faut retenir...le reste c'est de l'emballage.



lmmm a dit:


> Il n'empêche que meme si elle n'est pas parfaite techniquement,de toute facon la perfection existe t elle en photo ? ,j'aime beaucoup cette photo,je trouve que son regard et ses yeux sont superbes et elle me fait penser a une actrice des années 70 ou 80 ,et c'est pour cela que je l'ai postée



Nous sommes d'accord  ...mais un cadrage plus adapté ne retirerait rien à ce que tu aimes dans cette photo, c'est tout. C'est aussi parce qu'elle a éveillé mon intérêt que j'en ai parlé, hein


----------



## ergu (14 Mai 2014)

lmmm a dit:


> Ergu que je saoule



Nan, pas toi en tant que posteur ici,  mais la dominante des photos d'insectes, araignées et fleurs en gros plans dans les cimaises - une dominante en partie ressentie sur des critères subjectifs seulement partiellement étayés par la réalité statistique du fil. Et dominante non due uniquement à tes photos.

Pas très grave quoi.
Cela dit, je boude toujours.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2014)

«Double vitrage»​
&#9758; ce matin, je me suis dit : pourquoi ne pas relever *ergu*  de sa position paradoxale de 'bouderie affichée' (car normalement, on boude 'dans son coin', par retrait de la scène, tandis qu'ici la bouderie occupe le devant de la scène en y gardant le privilège de 'dernier mot')? En parlant d'une photo des «Cimaises» qui exemplifie le principe photographique : «_Un paysage dans une fenêtre_». Celle-ci de *SirDeck* : 





Le 'paysage'. Une jeune fille de dos, située côté 'intérieur', regarde à travers le vitrage d'une fenêtre le paysage extérieur : des arbres frappés par l'automne en surimpression d'une haute façade blanche d'immeuble haussmannien.

Le 'paysage' que la photo me donne à voir consiste donc en une personne qui regarde un paysage à travers une vitre. Ce qui m'est présenté n'est donc pas un 'paysage' simple, mais un 'paysage_regardé'. Un paysage 'simple' donne à voir une scène 'là_devant', et c'est la découpe du cadre de la photo qui montre que la scène est 'vue par quelqu'un', qui est le photographe : c'est sa 'fenêtre de vision', et le spectateur est invité à se mettre à la place de ce spectateur orienté, en regardant la scène par sa fenêtre de vision.

Un 'paysage_regardé' présente un sujet qui regarde une scène. Dans la photo de *SirDeck*, le sujet étant de dos, sihouetté en avant-plan d'une scène elle-même cadrée dans une fenêtre réelle (l'encadrement d'un vitrage), la scène est forcément présentée non pas comme 'vue par le photographe', mais 'vue par le sujet photographié'. Elle est donc indirectement, et non directement, objet de la vision du spectateur. 

La 'fenêtre'. C'est la découpe de la photo, son 'cadre', matérialisation du 'cadrage' du photographe, qui présente le paysage comme un 'champ' référé à une 'vision'. Combien étonnante cette 'fenêre' de vision que *SirDeck* m'offre - la sienne - en m'invitant à la partager. D'abord elle est en mode 'portait' (rectangle vertical), ce qui renforce l'impression que le 'paysage' proposé n'est pas celui d'une scène absentée d'humanité, mais directement un 'portrait' d'humanité. Un portrait présentant le sujet 'de dos', contrairement à toutes les règles de la peinture portraitiste qui offre le sujet 'de face'. C'est que le portrait qui m'est proposé, n'est pas celui du 'corps' du sujet (à quoi les peintres portraitistes n'échappent pas, quand bien même inscrivent-ils des 'signaux d'humanité' sur le visage peint : regard, mimique, autant de 'clins d'&#339;il' vers l'intériorité). Non, mais celui de la 'vision' du sujet.

La photographie, comme la peinture (et le cinéma) ne montre que des 'corps'. À la différence de la musique, de la poésie, du roman, elle ne peut pas présenter immédiatement l'_intériorité_, les états d'_âme_ comme on dit. Comment surmonter cette limitation? *SirDeck* me paraît le faire ici en soustrayant à la photo le visage du sujet, et en me présentant l'_aperçu du sujet_ : la scène regardée. Avec des indicateurs qui 'colorent' cet aperçu : cette 'frilosité' de la jeune fille, dos rond quasi frissonnant dans un parka avachi quoique située 'en intérieur' - ah! voilà qui me présente la scène regardée à travers le vitrage d'une fenêtre avec des indicateurs tellement connus, de me renvoyer à ma propre mémoire.

Ce personnage de dos qui regarde derrière une de ces croisées toutes en hauteur, cela renvoie à des locaux où règne la règle collective (écoles, administrations) dont c'est le signe architectural. Le cadrage présentant un surplomb aux deux-tiers du vitrage minorant le sujet révèle cette compréhension familière de l'état de tutelle des sujets juvéniles. La légère contre-plongée par rapport au sujet de dos situe la position du regard du photographe, qu'il m'invite à partager : celui de quelqu'un qui 'surplombe' la scène. Oui, mais de quelle façon? Seulement imperceptiblement et pas autoritairement. Je suis frappé de surcroît par l'incroyable 'douceur' monochrome du rendu des couleurs des huisseries de la croisée - quelque chose de complètement inattendu *formellement* parlant, vu le caractère 'carcéral' des croisées toutes en hauteur, où se matérialise une architecture dominatrice. J'opte pour une _décision picturale_ du photographe : un 'filtre' euphémisant, adoucissant la teinte vers un ocre réconciliateur, comme faisant partie de la 'fenêtre' de la photographie, non du 'paysage' photographié. Quelque chose qui n'est pas là 'pour' la jeune fille, mais 'pour' le photographe (et 'pour' moi qui partage sa 'fenêtre').

C'est comme si une dimension 'vitreuse', un 'vitrage' mais avec une 'épaisseur', une 'profondeur', était superposé au paysage photographié : dimension 'vitreuse', d'une étonnante douceur, qui relève de la 'fenêtre' de la photo. Et je la reconnais cette 'fenêtre' de vision, où les choses vues se montrent comme au travers d'une dimension vitreuse douce : c'est le 'vitrage du temps', lorsque nous nous *ressouvenons*. Le paysage 'en portrait' que me présente la photo de *SirDeck*, c'est à travers la 'fenêtre du ressouvenir' qu'il m'est présenté : c'est moi, oui c'est moi, comme si c'était hier, je m'en souviens, qui regarde là, avec ce frissonnement d'une adolescence incarcérée dans les institutions, un paysage de la vie qui se refuse derrière le vitrage des fenêtres de l'école. Car, si je suis planté là, c'est dans un 'parloir', en instance de comparaître devant quelque juge dont je me détourne provisoirement en tournant le dos à sa menace latérale droite qui reste hors champ (proviseur, examinateur : futur embaucheur) et ce que j'aperçois à travers la vitre séparatrice, c'est l'éloignement du paysage de l'enfance : déjà jaunis par l'automne, des arbres végétant dans l'enfermement de la ville. 

Le 'paysage' est une scène nostalgique, et sa 'fenêtre' de présentation me le livre révélé dans le 'milieu vitreux' du ressouvenir attendri. Je sais que je n'ai plus vingt ans. Mais là d'où *SirDeck* me propose de me ressouvenir,  ce n'est pas de la place de l'autorité (qui reste hors-champ à droite de la position que j'occupe) - non, ce n'est pas avec les yeux du pouvoir que je suis invité à regarder (comme dans le tableau «Les Ménines» de _Vélasquez_, le regard du couple royal sur la scène où le peintre s'active), mais de la place de quelqu'un qui ne s'est pas détourné de l'_enfance_. Ce n'est pas à moi que la jeune fille tourne le dos, mais à l'_autre_, sur ma droite, enfermé dans la statue de commandeur de l'autorité dont je n'occupe pas la place - je peux donc encore 'endosser' son point de vue, malgré la 'patine' du temps.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2014)

Ou l'inverse.


----------



## momo-fr (27 Mai 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ou l'inverse.



Cher JP, peux-tu développer ta remarque ? Parce que là, je vois pas


----------



## flotow (27 Mai 2014)

Marcomaniac n'a jamais fait de posts aussi long sur l'une de mes photos 
La prochaine fois, j'en mettrai une qui s'applique tout particulièrement à son type de commentaire


----------



## Fìx (28 Mai 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> Cher JP, peux-tu développer ta remarque ? Parce que là, je vois pas



T'as du courage toi ! Moi j'me suis arrêté à _"Ou []"_ :sleep:


----------



## aCLR (28 Mai 2014)

Les gars, on ralenti avant le _virage_* !
Ce n'est pas parce que *Jipé* s'est trouvé un nouveau running gag qu'il faut _surexposer_ la chose, hein !?

*Un accident est si vite arrivé !





L'actualité de mon quartier


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mai 2014)

Le premier plan pourrait être mieux mais j'aime bien le résultat de la technique de "Time Stacking" (600 images prises à 3 secondes d'intervalle accumulées comme pour un filé d'étoile)


----------



## momo-fr (31 Mai 2014)

Ça pique les yeux quand même non ?


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mai 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Pourquoi tant d'effort...*
> 
> Le premier plan pourrait être mieux mais j'aime bien le résultat de la technique de "Time Stacking" (600 images prises à 3 secondes d'intervalle accumulées comme pour un filé d'étoile)



Déclenchement à la télécommande, et intervallomètre ?


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mai 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> Ça pique les yeux quand même non ?  :rallyes:


Oui c'est sur, je l'ai postée ici pour le côté "expérimental" du truc. Il me semble qu'un labo c'est fait pour ça 


Toum'aï a dit:


> Déclenchement à la télécommande, et intervallomètre ?


C'est ça.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2014)

Cet intitulé, reprenant le «kôan» _zen_ récemment introduit dans ce fil par un sage, proclame que le scribe *macomaniac*, son entendement circonlocutif travaillé par l'_intussusception_ du vrai, a eu un aperçu de l'illumination 

«Illumination», je me hâte de l'annoncer (pour parer les foudres de certain homme en vert gardien de ces lieux) qui ne va pas se '_surexposer_' au point d'irradier de lumière le paysage, mais plutôt se '_sous-exposer_' ici (ce qui montre bien que le sieur *macomaniac* tâtonne toujours dans le labyrinthe de la discrimination).

L'objet propice à cette '_sous-exposition_' se trouvant précisément être cette photo d'aCLR :




Je me souviens que le photographe amateur de sujets 'populaires' _Doisneau_ aimait à déclarer : «une bonne photo raconte une histoire». En ce sens qu'elle offre un 'instantané' qui ne peut faire sens qu'à condition que le spectateur fasse intervenir le temps par l'imagination. Pour supposer ce qui a bien pu se passer '_avant_' la scène capturée par la photo pour qu'elle '_ait lieu_', voire de surcroît se figurer ce qui va bien pouvoir arriver '_ensuite_'. Ce qui implique que la scène '_captive_' du cadre de la photo ne se 'suffise' pas en elle-même, mais s'_expose_ dans une sorte de '_suspense_' en tant qu'instantané d'un '_mouvement de déséquilibre_'. Capturer un '_instant_en_déséquilibre_', ce serait donc l'art de la «sous-exposition» _doisnésien_.

Regardant cette photo si 'tranquille' en apparence d'*aCLR*, camion bien rangé parallèlement à un trottoir du bon côté du sens de la circulation, je suis bien forcé d'en restituer l'instantanéité à une _dynamique temporelle_ de type _doisnésien_, parce que les barrières métalliques qui ceignent l'aire de stationnement du camion en l'interdisant à la circulation et le poteau télégraphique en béton couché sur le toit de la remorque du véhicule montrent que nous avons affaire ici à un _accident_ de la route. '_Accidentalité_' _doisnésienne_ qui propulse mon imagination à se figurer 'ce qui a bien pu se passer avant pour produire ce résultat'. Et bien évidemment, résultat de scènes vues (par expérience propre ou en vidéo), mon imagination a tôt fait de me tracer une séquence de '_dérapage incontrôlé_' du véhicule qui serait venu terminer sa course contre un poteau, l'impact le sectionnant pour provoquer sa chute incarcérant le 'coupable'. Et à cette reconstitution temporelle je suis précisément invité par le _malin_ *aCLR* intitulant quasiment son instantané : «un accident est vite arrivé» --> «on ralentit avant le virage».

'Excès de vitesse --> dérapage' serait donc la séquence préalable _doisnésienne_ dont je suis invité à me 'raconter l'histoire', pour rendre compte de cet 'instantané en déséquilibre' : un camion arrêté incarcéré par la chute d'un poteau télégraphique.

Oui, mais cette apparente piste 'antéro-spective' donnée par l'auteur de la photo lui-même ne l'est que par référence au «kôan» _zen_ de *jpmiss* : «ou l'inverse», dont *aCLR* n'a pas évoqué l'intervention de manière 'critique', mais au contraire de manière 'légitimatrice'. Il me faut donc, moi qui ai entraperçu l'illumination sous l'effet de ce «kôan», mettre en &#339;uvre précisément son principe d'éclairage dans le procédé d'_antéro-spection doisnésien_. Et bien m'en prend, en effet...


... car où voyez-vous traces de dérapage incontrôlé dû à un excès de vitesse, dans cet instantané d'_accident_, je le demande? Nulle part. Le camion est sagement rangé parallèlement au trottoir, les roues à toucher sa bordure, signe d'une volonté régulière de son conducteur. Voulait-il se garer? Peu probable, vu l'étroitesse de la rue en travaux. Non, je me figure qu'il voulait en serrant le trottoir droit permettre le passage en _sens inverse_ à un véhicule qui pour ce faire serait monté sur le trottoir opposé, une voiture donc, qui a su effectuer ce croisement sans dommage. 

Dans le cours de cette man&#339;uvre d'une grande civilité effectuée à faible vitesse, le camion a serré de trop près le poteau télégraphique, la route en terre non encore re-bitumée offrant une pente en direction d'icelui amenant le camion à pencher latéralement vers la droite et à venir frotter le poteau lui demeuré vertical. Au cours de cette friction prolongée tout le long de la remorque, le poteau au béton corrodé par la rouille des fers de son armature s'est carrément plié à angle droit pour emprisonner l'extrémité arrière de la remorque. Eût le véhicule été emporté par la vitesse, il aurait forcément dépassé le niveau du poteau après l'impact même.

Il serait même loisible d'imaginer comme séquence _doisnésienne_ '_antéro-spective_' une simple '_co-incidence_' sans impact : un concours de circonstances comme on dit. Le simple ébranlement du sol en terre par les vibrations provoquées par le poids du véhicule induisant un repliement latéral du poteau déjà corrodé par le temps. «Ou même», si faible était la vitesse innocente du camion qu'elle ne fut pour rien dans l'_accident_, le poteau complètement érodé 'choisissant' précisément cet instant pour se replier et emprisonner le véhicule.

Oui, c'est cette option que mon imagination _doisnésienne_ va retenir, afin d'appliquer à l'instantané de la photo le filtre du «kôan» de *jpmiss* : «ou l'inverse» en mode 'sous-exposition'. «Ou l'inverse» : le poteau 'a choisi' le moment où le camion le longeait pour se replier sur lui à l'improviste. Le caractère presque 'affectueux' dont il enserre la remorque, comme s'il s'agissait d'un bras articulé qui fût venu prendre par le cou, amicalement, son acolyte du moment, m'invite à m'imaginer, de la part du poteau, cette initiative «inverse» de la violence habituellement concourante aux accidents. M'offrant, de manière fulgurante, une scène digne des estampes chinoises, où le peintre sur soie figure l'alliance de «deux amis» : un arbre épousant d'une branche torse la carrure d'un rocher. 

Une grande paix émane de la scène, à l'«inverse» des instantanés courants d'_accidents_. C'est que le _fortuit_, ici, est un '_heureux événement_', le geste suspendu de l'_amitié_. Ce qui porte le beau nom de : «sérendipité». Les autorités ont ceinturé la scène de barrières, qui évoquent ces cordons des Musées incitant les spectateurs à une contemplation respectueuse de la manifestation esthétique. Comme la personne qui contourne cette cimaise sans un regard le démontre : il y aura toujours des gens pour ne pas voir ce qui leur est présenté comme un _effet de l'art_.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2014)

Et avec ça qu'est ce que ça sera?


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Juin 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et avec ça qu'est ce que ça sera?



Un demi...

remorque !


----------



## aCLR (6 Juin 2014)

plovemax a dit:


> #17 - correspondance​



Comme ça au premier coup d'il, je me suis dis que *plovemax* avait une table photographique d'objets.

À y regarder de plus près, j'ai remarqué une trame en bas de l'image !? Comme j'ai récemment monté une cuisine-du-géant-suédois, j'ai tout de suite pensé au rouleau anti-dérapant qui tapisse les fonds de tiroirs. Du coup, je comprend mieux pourquoi le fond n'est pas uniformément blanc ! C'n'est pas du plexi ! Et ça n'est pas simplement dû à une mauvaise disposition de la source lumineuse sous la plaque ! Mais l'astuce passe quand même assez bien pour une lecture rapide. Même si je trouve que la disposition des friandises aurait pu être peaufinée.


----------



## plovemax (9 Juin 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Comme ça au premier coup d'il, je me suis dis que *plovemax* avait une table photographique d'objets.
> 
> À y regarder de plus près, j'ai remarqué une trame en bas de l'image !? Comme j'ai récemment monté une cuisine-du-géant-suédois, j'ai tout de suite pensé au rouleau anti-dérapant qui tapisse les fonds de tiroirs. Du coup, je comprend mieux pourquoi le fond n'est pas uniformément blanc ! C'n'est pas du plexi ! Et ça n'est pas simplement dû à une mauvaise disposition de la source lumineuse sous la plaque ! Mais l'astuce passe quand même assez bien pour une lecture rapide...



Pour être précis, c'est une plaque de verre d'écran LCD avec un élément blanc par en dessous, le tout utilisé comme réflecteur. La trame, c'est donc les billes intégrées dans la plaque. La vache, il faut de bon yeux pour la voir cette trame! La différence de blanc est lié au rattrapage en post-prod parce que malgré mes 2 flash, les ombres encore un peu là font apparaitre la trame. La compression jpeg et la diminution de la taille n'arrange pas les choses (mais ça on sait que c'est une mauvaise excuse, à moi d'apprendre comment faire pour ça n'arrive pas)


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2014)

plovemax a dit:


> Pour être précis, c'est une plaque de verre d'écran LCD avec un élément blanc par en dessous, le tout utilisé comme réflecteur. La trame, c'est donc les billes intégrées dans la plaque. La vache, il faut de bon yeux pour la voir cette trame! La différence de blanc est lié au rattrapage en post-prod parce que malgré mes 2 flash, les ombres encore un peu là font apparaitre la trame. La compression jpeg et la diminution de la taille n'arrange pas les choses (mais ça on sait que c'est une mauvaise excuse, à moi d'apprendre comment faire pour ça n'arrive pas)


Ce n'est pas tant la trame qui m'a sautée aux yeux que ce bout de blanc brulé à la post-prod qui la fait ressortir. Il y a peut-être eu un reflet parasite lié à l'utilisation d'un plaque de verre ?!


----------



## SirDeck (10 Juin 2014)

Premier essai de photo d'éclair.
Le spectacle était trop beau et continue pour que je ne tente pas le coup. Ce n'est pas si simple lorsque la luminosité est forte. Or sur Paris, la luminosité reste très forte, même la nuit 






.​


----------



## Romuald (10 Juin 2014)

SirDeck a dit:


> Premier essai de photo d'éclair.
> Le spectacle était trop beau et continue pour que je ne tente pas le coup. Ce n'est pas si simple lorsque la luminosité est forte. Or sur Paris, la luminosité reste très forte, même la nuit


C'est mon écran ou c'est vraiment franchement 'purple rain' ? 
En tous cas ça mérite un petit debrief en cuisine, parce que pour un premier essai, ben


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juin 2014)

SirDeck a dit:


> Premier essai de photo d'éclair.
> Le spectacle était trop beau et continue pour que je ne tente pas le coup. Ce n'est pas si simple lorsque la luminosité est forte. Or sur Paris, la luminosité reste très forte, même la nuit
> 
> 
> ...



Nice try! J'ai jamais réussi à en shooter. En général j'ai pas le courage de sortir la nuit quand il pleut des trombes 
A priori pour combattre la pollution lumineuse il faut faire appel au triangle d'exposition.
Partant du principe qu'un éclair est un événement très bref et très intense, a mon avis la meilleur solution est de faire des photos avec un temps de pose court inférieur à la seconde (ça suffit du fait de la brièveté de l'éclair et ça évite de faire "monter" le ciel en attendant l'éclair), avec un iso peu élevé (l'éclair est très lumineux et surtout beaucoup plus que la lumière ambiante) et avec un diaphragme plutôt à mi course vers f9 (encore pour isoler l'éclair du fond lumineux). Avec ces réglages je pense qu'on doit pouvoir bien isoler l'éclair du fond.
Après il faut une télécommande vérrouiilable et faire des clichés en rafale comme pour un star trail pour augmenter ses chances de capturer un éclair. Ce qui permet même de combiner plusieurs éclairs provenants de plusieurs images en post traitement (encore comme pour les star trails).
En revanche dans un ciel sans pollution lumineuse j'aurai tendance a garder les mêmes régalages sauf pour le temps d'expo que j'augmenterais de plusieurs secondes a plusieurs minutes car le fond du ciel aura moins tendance à "monter".


----------



## SirDeck (11 Juin 2014)

En fait, je n'ai pas vu la possibilité de prendre un éclair autrement qu'au hasard. Aussi, pour avoir une chance d'en capturer, il faut mettre l'obturation la plus longue, pour un couple ouverture-sensibilité adapté à l'éclair.
Ce dernier couple est donc figé. Ici, c'est tout de même du f/6,3 à 400 ISO. Du coup, mon temps de pose était nécessairement limité.
Il s'agit d'éclairs qui ne touchent pas le sol et qui illuminent le côté de l'orage. Il est donc loin et il ne pleut pas du tout. On entend à peine le tonnerre. C'est ma sur qui a pris le machin sur la tête, le tonnerre roulait sans arrêt et il y avait des boules de glaces de 2 cm dans son jardin 
Nous, on était juste au spectacle.
Au début, le jour était encore trop présent et les temps de pose trop court pour avoir de belles choses. Mais avec l'entrée dans la nuit, j'ai obtenu des clichés supérieurs du fait de l'allongement du temps de pause. Ici, c'est du 3,2 s ce qui est encore court du fait de la pollution lumineuse sur Paris.

Au final, 177 déclenchements et toutes les photos intéressantes étaient à la fin lorsque le temps d'obturation était assez long.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h46 ----------

Pour la couleur, c'est une interprétation du point blanc 
La couleur de la pollution lumineuse n'est pas franchement photogénique 
Le boîtier était un peu aux fraises suivant les éclairs et la tendance violette qu'il proposait sur certaines photos me semblait pas mal, alors je suis allé par là.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h49 ----------

Merci pour vos appréciations.
C'est au labo car c'est de l'exercice. Il n'y a pas de sujet vraiment intéressant dans la photo, le nuage n'est pas sympa, le bâtiment non plus, pas de paysage
Il faudra arriver à placer un éclair comme ça dans un contexte intéressant.


----------



## flotow (11 Juin 2014)

Au contraire, le nuage fait comme s'il se retirait, révélant l'éclair :






Bon, d'accord y'a mieux mais c'est pas mal non plus je trouve. Il pourrait être plus gros, plus gris et au final faire une grosse masse sombre sur l'image). Et j'aime bien le coté clairsemé des nuages près de l'éclair.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2014)

SirDeck a dit:


> En fait, je n'ai pas vu la possibilité de prendre un éclair autrement qu'au hasard. Aussi, pour avoir une chance d'en capturer, il faut mettre l'obturation la plus longue, pour un couple ouverture-sensibilité adapté à l'éclair.


La méthode que je décrit permet de s'affranchir du fait d'avoir a laisser l'appareil ouvert "longtemps" en faisant des photos en rafales. En effet devant un phénomène bref et aléatoire mais très lumineux tu peux soit augmenter le temps de pose pour espérer le capturer pendant ce temps soit faire plein de photos plus courte en te disant qu'avec un peu de chance ça ne se produira pas entre 2 images. Encore une fois l'intérêt de réduire le temps de pose dans ton cas est d'éviter de faire "monter" le fond du ciel du à la pollution lumineuse.
Dans un cas similaire (événement aléatoire et bref mais très lumineux) mais sans pollution lumineuse j'ai utilisé cette méthode pour obtenir ce cliché:




Stromboli! par jpmiss, sur Flickr

Ici le temps de pose est plus long (15 sec)  mais ça m'a permis de rester à 100 ISO ce qui n'était pas négligeable avec mon reflex de l'époque qui montait vite en bruit et de toutes façon le ciel était bien noir.
J'ai du faire environ 360 photos (1H30 de shoot) pour arriver a capturer 6 ou 7 explosions.
J'ai gardé la meilleure mais j'ai en plus fusionné 2 ou 3 autres images pour quelques détails supplémentaire (la petite coulée et la petite explosion à droite).
Tout ça pour dire qu'on doit pouvoir faire pareil avec des éclairs (et aussi avec les feux d'artifices).

Mais quoi qu'il en soit ta photo est excellente!


----------



## jonathanjo (11 Juin 2014)

Voici ma contribution à votre fil de discussion :





Ma galerie : http://jonathanjo.deviantart.com
Sinon : https://twitter.com/jonathanjo60 ou http://www.facebook.com/jonathanjod


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juin 2014)

SirDeck a dit:


> Ici, c'est tout de même du f/6,3 à 400 ISO&#8230;. Ici, c'est du 3,2s


A noter que nos 2 réglages sont strictement équivalents (f/7.1 à 100 ISO  et 15 s pour moi)





Capture de PhotoPills pour iPhone


----------



## SirDeck (12 Juin 2014)

Oui, je n'y avais pas pensé. C'est sans doute efficace pour mon contexte exceptionnel.
J'avais en tête de prendre plusieurs éclairs dans un même déclenchement. Les nuages circulaient un peu vite pour fusionner plusieurs images facilement. Un premier essai 
J'ai du mal à apprécier mes images à chaud. Dans 6 mois un an j'y verrai peut-être autre chose, je choisirais peut-être un autre cliché et on verra peut-être cela en cimaise


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Juin 2014)

Je n'ai pas souvent l'occasion de photographier de jolies jeunes femmes (une réalisatrice et son second rôle féminin), dans une ambiance lumineuse pas terrible et un coup de flash de base qui fait briller la peau...
J'ai donc sélectionné l'arrière plan pour le foncer et donné un petit coup de vieux à la couleur...



​


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (3 Juillet 2014)

Tentative d'une Rodtchenko sur Holga !
La lumière étant très forte (structure dans le ciel en plein soleil), j'ai enlevé tout le contraste et réduit la clarté...


----------



## SirDeck (3 Juillet 2014)

Si tu es ici en numérique, pour retrouver une vraie courbe linéaire, il faut te faire faire un profil linéaire sur mesure. C'est assez bluffant.
http://www.cmp-color.fr/colorchecker.html

Je retravaille actuellement des photos "difficile" avec ces profils délicieux


----------



## ergu (20 Juillet 2014)




----------



## Romuald (20 Juillet 2014)

Ca penche vraiment beaucoup


----------



## ergu (20 Juillet 2014)

Ouais, hein ?
Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2014)

Cette photo de *SirDeck* aux «Cimaises» :




me fait immédiatement penser à l'anecdote de cet écrivain taoïste qui, s'éveillant d'un rêve où il volait tel un papilon, se demande s'il est _Tchouang Tseu_ qui a rêvé être un papillon ou s'il est un papillon en train de rêver qu'il est _Tchouang Tseu_.

Parce que cette figure de fleur séchée lève dans mon esprit une forme de papillon.

Une fleur séchée sur la page blanche d'un herbier perd ce volume un peu gras du corps des fleurs. Elle tend à se transformer en une figure plane et le mouvement du dessèchement sépare les pétales en les recoquevillant pour leur donner figure d'ailes. 

«_En ma fin est mon commencement_» écrit _T.S Eliot_ dans «East Coker», le 2è de ses «Quatre Quatuors». Car ces pétales qui se frippent sur la page de l'herbier sont comme des ailes de papillon, recroquevillées sur elles-mêmes à la naissance, qui sous l'effet de pression des fluides dans leurs nervures tendent à se déployer en s'aplanissant en ailes.

Fleur ou papillon? Fleur de papillon. Papillon en fleur. 

Il me revient qu'un poète Japonais de _haïku_ contemple les pétales tombés au sol de fleurs de cerisier. Qui dans le vent printanier s'envolent du sol et remontent aux branches de l'arbre. Dans une envolée de papillons. La force du poète est de ne pas décider si ce sont des papillons qui s'envolent plutôt que des fleurs tombées.

Je me risque à improviser un _haïku_ en Français :

_cette fleur séchée
le souffle du vent sur la page
vol de papillon_​
L'à-peine ombrage projeté par la fleur-papillon sur le blanc de la page suggère un _départ_ de la forme par rapport au fond qui n'a rien à voir avec ces _reliefs_ de corps solides contre lesquels s'écrase la perception. Mais quelque chose de l'ordre d'une _suspension_ de la figure aussi légère que celle d'une envolée.

Une forme dans son _départ_ simple de la blancheur du fond, dans l'envolée de sa figure, ne se saisit qu'en _imagination_. Cette faculté des _images_ selon _Bachelard_, qui métamorphose les figures solides de la perception.

Dès que mon imagination saisit une forme _en image_, je ne l'appréhende plus en 'corps plein', en 'chose'. Je l'appréhende _en idée_, sans qu'aucun 'concept' ne s'y mêle. 

_Je dis : la rose
Et voici que se lève
L'absente de tous les bouquets_​
écrit _Stéphane Mallarmé_. Cette _absente de tous les bouquets_ est l'absente de la perception en corps. C'est l'_idée_ de la rose qui se lève pour l'imagination, qui n'instaure pas un contraste violent de l'objet physique existant avec un arrière-plan de néant ; mais qui lève le _départ_ simple de la forme, dans son envolée légère de la blancheur du fond. La forme-image : elle fleurit comme une rose dans ce _départ_ léger du fond et son envol de fleur la transforme en papillon du rêve.

L'image de *SirDeck* ne diffère pas d'un poème. «_Dans la poésie, les mots font l'amour_» écrit _Victor Hugo_. Parce qu'ils ne désignent pas des choses. Et ne parlent pas à la perception. Ils imagent pour l'imagination. C'est-à-dire lèvent des formes en _départ_ de la blancheur du fond qui, dans cette envolée, sont métamorphiques : la fleur papillonne, le papillon fleurit.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (23 Juillet 2014)

Le taoïste que je pourrai être n'aime pas trop le grain de la feuille du haut (ou sa lumière), sinon, le reste est une approche du minéral dans le végétal et ton texte une manière "maniérée" de disserter sur un contenu qui se passerait normalement de mots...


----------



## SirDeck (23 Juillet 2014)

car le mot n'est que concept
N'empêche, c'est bien utile les mots dans le monde phénoménale. Reste que si macomaniac tente, tel le poète, de dire au-delà des mots et ainsi de s'approcher du Tao  , je n'ai pas bien compris de quoi tu parlais 
Par le grain de la feuille du haut, veux-tu parler du pétale supérieur ou de la feuille de papier en haut ?


----------



## ergu (24 Juillet 2014)

A défaut de se dire et après quelques bières, le Tao se chante :
_sing Tao
sing Tao
_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2014)

ergu a dit:


> A défaut de se dire et après quelques bières, le Tao se chante :
> _sing Tao
> sing Tao
> _



Et ça fait un tabac.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (27 Juillet 2014)

SirDeck a dit:


> Par le grain de la feuille du haut, veux-tu parler du pétale supérieur ou de la feuille de papier en haut ?


Le grain de la feuille qui lutte un peu avec la matière des pétales et la lumière qui ouvre l'image vers le haut et où l'oeil glisse sans cesse sur cette zone. 
Au début, le rendu me semblait plus minéral que végétal, mais, à la fin, cela ressemblerait à des sortes de "concrétions de papier"... 

Pour le reste, je disais cela juste pour tancer un peu macomaniac.


----------



## ergu (27 Juillet 2014)




----------



## SirDeck (27 Juillet 2014)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Le grain de la feuille qui lutte un peu avec la matière des pétales et la lumière qui ouvre l'image vers le haut et où l'oeil glisse sans cesse sur cette zone.
> Au début, le rendu me semblait plus minéral que végétal, mais, à la fin, cela ressemblerait à des sortes de "concrétions de papier"...
> 
> Pour le reste, je disais cela juste pour tancer un peu macomaniac.



De manière étonnante, je n'ai pas eu besoin de corriger cette image. Il n'y a pas de correction sélective. C'est un peu comme un tirage contact. La réduction fait prendre un aspect un peu bizarre au grain du papier en haut. Comme je travaille sur les détails dans les blancs en ce moment, je souhaitais le garder, même s'il est flou. Pour le reste, j'assume les choix. Je dois réfléchir à ce problème de réduction...


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Août 2014)

Ai-je besoin de dire que j'ai flashé sur le Rotring®... 



​


----------



## ergu (30 Août 2014)




----------



## Romuald (30 Août 2014)

Super, ta datcha de ouacances


----------



## Bibabelou (1 Octobre 2014)

merci pour vos photos, ça fait rêver!


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2014)

Un robe dans les arbres 






[/URL][/IMG]​


----------



## ergu (6 Octobre 2014)

L'origine du flou a moins de poils que l'origine du monde.
Faut-il y voir un signe ?


----------



## aCLR (7 Octobre 2014)

ergu a dit:


> L'origine du flou a moins de poils que l'origine du monde.


Le cadrage n'y est pas aussi _parfait_ !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2014)

[/URL][/CENTER][/IMG]


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Octobre 2014)

Jogary serait-il de retour ?

Ok,ok, =>


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Marcomaniac n'a jamais fait de posts aussi long sur l'une de mes photos
> La prochaine fois, j'en mettrai une qui s'applique tout particulièrement à son type de commentaire



L'interpelé va réparer cette lacune en délaissant la salle de classe des forums Mac OS X pour faire l'école buissonnière dans les prés de celle-ci :​


​
Je me suis toujours posé justement une _Question d'École_ : pourquoi tant d'élèves - non forcément des cancres - s'obstinent-ils à imputer à _Galilée_ la découverte que «la Terre est ronde»? Un linguiste amateur de _rap_ conjecturerait un effet de _paronymie_ acoustique : l'oreille entendrait _rotondité_ dans _rotation_ et le 'tour' serait dit. Le linguiste a raison de sentir le lien, mais tort d'y entendre une permutation _lexicale_ (le mot savant  'rotondité' n'appartenant manifestement pas au vocabulaire juvénile). C'est à une _association d'images_ qu'on  a affaire et c'est ce que la photo de *Tucpasquic* (dont je ne peux lire le pseudo sans penser à ces _Mayas_ fervents du jeu de balle) vient de me fait comprendre.

Car, à l'imagination de l'élève écoutant l'instituteur évoquer cette Terre _galiléenne_ qui 'tourne' dans l'espace, surgissent immédiatement les images de ce qui tourne dans le quotidien de l'enfance : les roues de bicyclettes _rondes_ comme des camemberts et la _rondeur_ des boules qui roulent en tournant. Elle «tourne rond» la Terre - selon Monsieur _Galilée_. Mais la bille ne roule qu'en échappant à la main et les roues du vélo ne tournent qu'en emportant le cycliste loin du jardin d'enfance. Car il n'y a là qu'une _rondeur *convexe*_ qui condamne aux errances du parcours d'une circonférence. Une circonférence terrestre où, en tout point de la circumambulation, on se tient dans l'_extériorité_ sans jamais _habiter un pays natal_.

L'enfant n'a aucun mal à *sentir* immédiatement dans la parole du Maître qui relaie la découverte de _Galilée_, l'annonce du _désastre_ adulte : ces sillonnements de la surface d'une sphère terrestre qui cantonnent le nomade à l'extériorité. Car l'enfant n'est pas _galiléen_, mais l'habitant du _Jardin Natal_.

Le _Jardin Natal_ n'est pas _convexe_ comme la surface d'une boule, il est *concave* et, dans l'incurvation de son espace, l'enfant habite le Secret. C'est ce que la photo de *Tucpasquic* (dont je donne l'impression de ne pas parler) montre à l'_imagination d'enfance_ de qui l'a préservée intègre. La prairie fleurie d'enfance s'incurve de manière _non-galiléenne_ : elle est ce creux du _Jardin Secret_ d'où les adultes cherchent à expulser l'enfant pour l'envoyer errer à la périphérie convexe de la Terre _galiléenne_. Ce creux où Tout se donne, dans son mystère familier - le Pays où l'on Habite. 

La ligne d'horizon et le mouvement des nuages dans le ciel subissent la courbure du Pays Concave : la _marginalité_ de ce qui se tient à la périphérie du _centre_ du Jardin. Car l'enfant habite au centre du paysage, dans l'incurvation du Pays Natal qui courbe l'Ailleurs autour de son Secret. À l'opposé, la rondeur convexe de la Terre _galiléenne_ n'a d'autre centre que celui de la _gravité_, loin duquel erre l'homme en cercles dans l'extériorité d'une circonférence à la surface de laquelle il subit la force d'attraction du centre comme pesanteur physique.


----------



## Romuald (11 Octobre 2014)

Au sujet de cette photo.
J'aime, le truc dommage c'est l'immeuble du fond à gauche qui n'est pas aligné (appelez moi l'architecte !), et du coup ça casse un peu beaucoup les effets de lignes préents partout ailleurs dans la tof.

Pis vBull radin, comme d'hab'.


----------



## Fìx (16 Octobre 2014)

ergu a dit:


>



Ahh c'est dommage ! À un plot près tu les avais tous dans le même axe ! Dommage de laisser échapper de si petits détails qui rendraient ta photo parfaite 

(bon au delà de ça, ça penche un peu aussi  )


----------



## ergu (16 Octobre 2014)

Fìx a dit:


> Ahh c'est dommage ! À un plot près tu les avais tous dans le même axe ! Dommage de laisser échapper de si petits détails qui rendraient ta photo parfaite



gna gna gna - pas moi qui les ai disposées comme ça, ces foutues boules.
Et puis ça donne l'impression que le type qui marche "jaillit" de la boule descentrée, c'est un des détails que j'aime bien dans cette photo.



Fìx a dit:


> (bon au delà de ça, ça penche un peu aussi  )



Oui.
Bon.
On va dire que ça accentue l'impression de mouvement et d'urgence du type.


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Octobre 2014)

​


----------



## Fìx (16 Octobre 2014)

ergu a dit:


> gna gna gna - pas moi qui les ai disposées comme ça, ces foutues boules.
> Et puis ça donne l'impression que le type qui marche "jaillit" de la boule descentrée, c'est un des détails que j'aime bien dans cette photo.



Nan mais c'est juste une question de timing&#8230; Ça s'trouve, une demi-seconde plus tard c'était bon&#8230; J'dis ça c'est pour toi hein&#8230; 




​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Octobre 2014)

Tiens Toumaï à lu ce genre de tuto récemment


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Octobre 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tiens Toumaï à lu ce genre de tuto récemment



Non, non, il pleuvait vraiment beaucoup ce jour là, sauf que ça ne se voit pas assez sur l'original.
Et puis le tuto est sympa mais comme sur ma photo on a l'impression qu'il pleut du lait...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Octobre 2014)

Est ce qu'il vaut mieux une pluie "qui ne se voit pas assez" ou une pluie qui a l'air tellement fausse qu'on dirait "qu'il pleut du lait"?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Octobre 2014)

je me suis moi aussi demandé si il pleuvait vraiment ou si la pluie était fausse.


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Octobre 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> je me suis moi aussi demandé si il pleuvait vraiment ou si la pluie était fausse.



Les deux mon capitaine


----------



## momo-fr (17 Octobre 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> Est ce qu'il vaut mieux une pluie "qui ne se voit pas assez" ou une pluie qui a l'air tellement fausse qu'on dirait "qu'il pleut du lait"?


Le soleil c'est mieux (avec quelques nuages en plus).


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Novembre 2014)

Zone industrielle et portuaire



​


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Novembre 2014)

Pano du port de Saint-Martin de Ré



​


----------



## Romuald (15 Novembre 2014)

T'aurais pas un peu poussé les curseurs ? parce que l'atlantique couleur de méditerranée...


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Novembre 2014)

Après une bonne pluie, tout est plus propre


----------



## Luc G (17 Novembre 2014)

Des siècles que je ne vous ai pas embêtés avec Jazzèbre 
Vincent Peirani au mois d'octobre. (Petite correction, j'avais mis une image un poil trop grande même si légère)


----------



## Fìx (22 Novembre 2014)

SirDeck a dit:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Trouvé dans les cimaises mais un peu de mal à comprendre. :rose: Mais venant de SirDeck, je me doute qu'il doit y avoir une explication que je serai curieux de connaître SirDeck ?


----------



## SirDeck (23 Novembre 2014)

Je suis toujours incapable de dire pourquoi lexposition qui ma le plus touché fut celle de Rinko Kawahauchi à la fondation Cartier.






Jétais ému. Je nai jamais compris pourquoi.
Ce que je sais, c'est que mon regard est influencé par les photos que je vois accrochées dans les expositions. La photographie contemporaines est forcément très représentée. C'est l'inverse de ce qui est proposé au grand public (pub, journaux, etc.) qui présente des images très spectaculaires du type de celles que l'on trouve sur 500pix. J'aime beaucoup aussi (jp ), l'exposition qui m'a également pas mal marqué c'est "The American West" de Richard Avedon. Très spectaculaire. J'aime ne pas choisir un style, ne pas faire des séries, ne pas faire ce qui ne m'intéresse pas sous prétexte que c'est ce qu'il faut faire pour exister photographiquement. Donc je vais là où ça m'attire. Et la photographie qui s'inspire plus des contemporains (Deuxième moitier du XXe siècle en fait  ), ça m'attire en ce moment. Ça tombe bien, JP est attiré par l'autre côté, ça équilibre les Cimaises 

Mais revenons à la photo.
Ça bouche toujours un peu le matin à cet endroit-là. Il pleut et le ciel est très sombre. Le feu est au rouge, jarrête les essuie-glaces. Cest comme si mon pare-brise devenait un tableau impressionniste. Toutes ces lampes rouges Je prends mon petit télémétrique que je traîne partout pour faire le contraire de ce que je fais dhabitude (photo sur pied ou portrait en lumière artificielle). Je fais le net sur les gouttes du pare-brise et je déclenche. Limage numérique qui vient remplacer la vue réelle dans le viseur est bien trop claire. Je descends dun cran. Je vois les feux passer au vert et je déclenche. Tout nest plus rouge, tant pis.
Ça, cest lexplication de lacte. Une image minterpelle. La référence au tableau impressionniste est déjà une explication a posteriori. Cest juste une image qui minterpelle.

5 mois après, je regarde la planche de la journée et cette image me fait de lil. Encore, toujours. Je ne sais pas vraiment pourquoi. Finalement, si les feux avaient été au rouge, cela aurait été moins bien. Je décide de la tirer.

Jaccentue le cadre en assombrissant encore lintérieur de la voiture qui «ferme» limage. Je garde un contraste naturel (mes boîtiers sont calibrés et jutilise ici un profil avec une courbe daccentuation presque plate que ma réalisé Christophe Métairie) ce qui est facilité par le rendu doux de type «argentique» du X100s. Je décide de naugmenter le contraste que sur les taches de lumières colorées qui font comme des coups de pinceaux. Pour ça, je rentre dans limage, je zoome et c'est beau. Cest vraiment de la peinture
















Jai parfois limpression de voir le poil de la brosse dans des taches de peinture à lhuile !






La partie de gauche ressemble à larrière-plan dune peinture.






Je fais mon boulot de tirage comme dhabitude, jéclaircis ici, jassombris là.
Je finis par recadrer légèrement pour faire en sorte que la ligne verticale qui passe par le reflet du feu vert et sépare la «toile» en deux parties corresponde à une ligne dor.

Après avoir écrit tout ça, je dirais que cette photo brouille les cartes entre les deux tendances opposées de la photographie. Elle documente le réelle en étant proche de celui-ci. La couleur est calibrée, le contraste nest pas exagéré, elle représente une scène classique de la vie courante. Lintérieur de la voiture est bien net Mais en même temps elle est pictorialiste. Au lieu dutiliser un objectif qui déforme limage, la rend flou, comme au début de cette «école», cest le pare-brise mouillé qui fait le travail. Les taches de couleur saturées sopposent (rouge vert), il ny a que deux couleurs dominantes qui sont organisées par teintes. Lensemble rappel effectivement la peinture.
Cela me fait penser à une photo de Saul Leiter


----------



## Fìx (23 Novembre 2014)

Sans pour autant être maintenant, et d'emblée convaincu par la photo en elle même, j'ai eu les explications que j'attendais Ton approche, ton il, quelques unes de tes techniques et tes références photographiques qui t'ont amenées à shooter cette scène et à considérer ta composition comme réussie (je suppose puisque tu lui as donné une place dans les cimaises)  c'est tout ce que je voulais lire :love:

Merci. 

J'vais continuer à l'observer en gardant tout ça en tête pour voir si j'peux parvenir à ± comprendre ton approche


----------



## flotow (23 Novembre 2014)

moi j'avais fait ça une fois :









C'était pour capturer les gouttes d'eau qui s'écrasaient sur le pare-brise.


----------



## Fìx (23 Novembre 2014)

Ouais bah c'est du grand n'importe quoi, y'a pas de feu vert 



 enfin si j'ai bien tout compris :rose:


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2014)

(*SirDeck*) --> *Fallait pas l'inviter*  --> *fallait pas lui tendre la perche*... (à *macomaniac*)




Qu'est-ce qui distingue une toile et de la toile? De la toile (à matelas) s'étale comme un emballage _opaque_, une toile (peinte) veut être une _fenêtre_. Comment transformer une toile en fenêtre? En donnant l'impression que sa surface plane est _transparente_ et qu'au-delà se profile une scène en _profondeur_. Une _perspective_ aperçue derrière une _vitre_ : les toiles classiques m'y font toujours penser - des 'sous-verre'.

Et l'_Impressionnisme_ dans tout ça? Si je file ma métaphore, c'est comme s'il se mettait à _pleuvoir_ derrière la vitre (qui est le plan rendu transparent de la toile). On sait que la pluie brouille les contours des figures, mais bien plus abolit la profondeur en supprimant la perspective. La pluie aplatit le décor. Peintre impressionniste, vous faites pleuvoir (de la lumière) sur la perspective classique : c'est comme si la profondeur refluait en même temps que les figures se brouillent : tout vient se coller à l'envers de la vitre du tableau, dont la transparence ne vous promet plus aucun espace vers l'avant.

Et la photo de *SirDeck* alors - vont se récrier ceux qu'agacent prodigieusement les jongleries verbales du sieur *macomaniac*, suspect de croire que l'imagination peut gagner quelque chose à des jeux de mots? 

Une photo, comme une toile peinte, ne se veut-elle pas une vitre aussi pour le regard? Analogue d'une peinture classique, la photo de *SirDeck* invite mon regard à traverser la vitre de son cadre pour me figurer au-delà une perspective en profondeur : celle d'une carlingue d'auto. Sauf qu'un pare-brise s'incruste dans le champ de cette profondeur 'sous-vitre' : une *deuxième-vitre*, qui, elle, ne délivre pas un redoublement de perspective en profondeur, mais ce refluement _impressionniste_ de l'espace et des formes brouillées qui viennent se coller à l'envers de cette pellicule transparente.

Double effet de vitre, double effet de peinture : un tableau impressionniste dans un tableau classique (réaliste). Une abolition de la perspective en fond de perspective. Le regard qui se lance vers l'avant à travers la première vitre (celle du cadre de la photo) pour avancer dans la perspective 'sous-verre' offerte, vient s'arrêter contre la deuxième-vitre : celle, _impressionniste_, du parebrise derrière lequel la pluie abolit la perspective. 

Arrêt paradoxal d'un regard qui a commencé par aller de l'avant. À l'image du conducteur brusquement stoppé à un feu rouge et dont le regard, qui devançait dans l'anticipation de la perspective routière le déplacement de son véhicule, vient se fixer sur la non-perspective _impressionniste_ du pare-brise.

C'est toujours dans les interruptions gênantes du 'mouvement de la vie' que surgit la 'vision'. Qui n'est jamais ce devancement du geste par le regard qui en esquisse le mouvement dans l'espace d'une perspective.. Mais l'aperception immobile. Sans projection. Sans anticipation perceptive d'un mouvement dans le champ d'une perpective. Arrêt du 'cinéma'. _Auguste Renoir_ disait qu'il voulait peindre sa femme en robe blanche comme un simple voisinage de taches de couleurs dans le même plan que la prairie en fleurs (un motif de divorce - s'il en est ).


----------



## jpmiss (25 Novembre 2014)

Comment vas tu yod'poil?


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Novembre 2014)

Changement d'ambiance 

Belle sur minéral



​
À part ça, je l'aurais bien mise aux cimaises mais ici c'est l'occasion d'avoir des avis.
Je précise que je poste parce qu'on ne voit pas son visage...


----------



## Romuald (25 Novembre 2014)

Mon avis est qu'elle mérite les cimaises  malgré un déséquilibre vers la gauche


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Novembre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Mon avis est qu'elle mérite les cimaises  malgré un déséquilibre vers la gauche



Je ne pense pas, prends les diagonales et regarde bien où elles se coupent...  

Je crois que je vais demander à la modération de la déplacer aux cimaises. :modo:


----------



## Romuald (26 Novembre 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je ne pense pas, prends les diagonales et regarde bien où elles se coupent...
> 
> Je crois que je vais demander à la modération de la déplacer aux cimaises. :modo:



Ce n'est pas qune histoire de diagonales : le rocher perpendiculaire en haut à gauche, du fait de son ombre attire le regard (du moins le mien)
L'axe vertical médian passe par le bras et la jambe droits, pas par le corps. 

D'où le déséquilibre dont auquel je cause.


----------



## aCLR (26 Novembre 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je crois que je vais demander à la modération de la déplacer aux cimaises. :modo:



J'ai dupliqué au cas où elle continuerait de faire causer ici.


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Novembre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai dupliqué au cas où elle continuerait de faire causer ici.



Merci,  j'aimerais bien avoir l'avis des darons de la photographie de ce fil.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2014)

Il y a un conte de _Tournier_ dont je me souviens : «Pierrot et les secrets de la nuit». Pour regagner le cur de _Colombine_, séduite par les couleurs diurnes d'_Arlequin_, _Pierrot_ le boulanger défend la supériorité des 'couleurs de la nuit' : le 'bleu' notamment. Car les coloris éclatants n'offrent que des _surfaces_, là où les couleurs _substantielles_ ont une _profondeur_.

Lorsque le scientifique _Newton_ fait de la couleur une simple réfraction de la lumière à la surface des corps, _Goethe_ lui objecte dans sa «Théorie des Couleurs» un _imaginaire des teintures_, où les couleurs signent la texture même des substances : une profondeur révélée. 

_Victor Hugo_, qui sautait sur le premier jupon venu et avait par conséquent l'il toujours aux aguets, évoque dans une de ses chansons lestes les «torchons radieux» d'une jeune lavandière aperçue au bord d'un ruisseau. Éclat blanc du linge au soleil anticipant celui des dessous de la fille que sa main preste va trousser.

Le poète s'égare ici, à faire ricocher l'imagination contre un miroitement de surface. À l'image de ces magazines ou de ces défilés de mode, entièrement dédiés à l'_étalage_, où les mannequins paraissent des formes creuses dont la surface est vernissée.

La photo de *Tourn'aï* (qui est en train de se demander où s'égare *macomaniac* dont les mots font l'école buissonnière hors-sujet) révèle la blancheur d'un nu féminin dans une _profondeur de teinture_. Se montrer dans sa nudité, ne serait-ce que révéler l'éclat blanc d'une deuxième surface sous celle des vêtements quittés? Non, mais cette densité poreuse du lait habité d'une noirceur secrète. Cette blancheur mate de la craie, qui invite l'imagination à s'absorber dans la profondeur de sa substance.

Elle évolue sur une paroi de craie, précisément, cette fille nue dont la blancheur ne fait pas ricocher le regard, mais l'absorbe comme la craie boit la pluie.

_Bachelard_, ce facteur de campagne devenu savant, n'oublia jamais l'imaginaire paysan. Les mots de l'urbanité, il ne craignit pas de s'en servir pour exprimer ses rêveries sur les éléments : la terre, l'eau, l'air, le feu. Il aurait pu parler du rocher et de la chair féminine. Quand le rocher se fait craie, il se fait chair. Et quand la chair se démaquille d'un éclat de surface, elle se fait craie.

Privé de la protection de vêtements, le corps nu se fait fragile dans un environnement naturel. Les bandes de rognons de silex enchâssés dans la craie font ressortir une menace : l'accroc potentiel d'un tissu de peau lisse. Mais la teinture mate de la chair féminine révèle sa connivence substantielle avec la blancheur laiteuse de la craie. Ces épousailles élémentaires sont l'assurance de la grimpeuse qui grimpe sans assurance : car elle a quitté l'extériorité des surfaces pour accéder à l'intériorité des substances. Elle ne cherche pas à 'vaincre la paroi' - elle célèbre le rituel d'une intimité retrouvée. Elle ne se détache pas contre un plan, elle s'absorbe avec un milieu substantiel sans s'y confondre.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (27 Novembre 2014)

Même si la partie haut-gauche du carré est plus chargée, créant une légère dissymétrie diagonale en délaissant toute la partie droite de l'image, il y a comme une "allitération" de formes entre la ligne de faille du haut et la ligne des fesses du milieu.

Sachant que le sexe  se trouve au centre de l'image comme son point d'origine, le regard, partant du corps, suivra la ligne verticale de la jambe droite pour aller se perdre dans le coin haut-gauche du cadre, comme si le corps, en mouvement, voulait rejoindre ce pli de la falaise, s'y laisser absorber. 
Alors, le corps se dépli et se tend dans le lisse de sa surface pour rejoindre le rugueux de la paroi et se perdre dans ce trou plus vaste et plus sombre.

Cependant et d'un aspect plus formel, les blancs sur la corniche du bas sont un peu cramé, tandis que le début d'une excroissance en haut (dans le prolongement de la main) perturbe un peu l'oeil et qu'en fermant l'image on aurait eu plus d'intimité et d'étrangeté... 

AMHA
(n'étant pas un "daron de la photographie" de ce fil).


----------



## Powerdom (28 Novembre 2014)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ces épousailles élémentaires sont l'assurance de la grimpeuse qui grimpe sans assurance.



Ou comment macomaniac me fait explorer une photo avec ses yeux et m'y révèle tout ce que je n'y avais pas vu.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Novembre 2014)

Là, j'ai volontairement laissé tout le premier plan pour donner l'air intimiste et distant des trois personnes. La géométricité (néologisme ?) du décor ajoute à l'humain dans ce conciliabule.



​
Au fait, la précédente et celle-ci c'est de l'argentique.


----------



## flotow (30 Novembre 2014)

Neist Point, Skye by Tucpasquic, on Flickr

Bon, je n'arrive pas à obtenir le jaune pâle que je veux. La photo d'origine n'est pas brulée et bien exposée, mais fadasse. Au moment de l'export, elle me paraissait bien, mais maintenant, elle me parait beaucoup trop orangée.

Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2014)

effacé


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Décembre 2014)

J'étais entrain de donner mon avis, tu perds rien pour attendre


----------



## flotow (1 Décembre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> effacé





Toum'aï a dit:


> J'étais entrain de donner mon avis, tu perds rien pour attendre



Merci :love:


----------



## jpmiss (2 Décembre 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Neist Point, Skye by Tucpasquic, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Qu'en pensez vous ?


J'aime bien l'ambiance générale. Il faudrait peut être juste éclaircir un peu quelques zones claires sur l'herbe pour en renforcer la luminosité qui parait un peu faible par rapport à la lumière incidente assez forte qui vient du couchant.
En gros faire un peu de Dodge & Burn mais surtout sur le versant éclaircir.


----------



## momo-fr (2 Décembre 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Bon, je n'arrive pas à obtenir le jaune pâle que je veux. La photo d'origine n'est pas brulée et bien exposée, mais fadasse. Au moment de l'export, elle me paraissait bien, mais maintenant, elle me parait beaucoup trop orangée.


Les goûts et le couleurs c'est toujours la même chose, telle quelle elle ne me dérange pas, je la traiterais bien plus pêchu mais ça c'est mon style.

Comme te l'indique JP avec un Burn & Dodge (ou linverse ) tu dois pouvoir arriver à tes fins. 






En plus grand ici​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> elle me parait beaucoup trop orangée.


Alors tu peux modifier la température de couleur (ici -800K dans Aperture, aucune autre modif).

Original : 





- 800 K :


----------



## jpmiss (2 Décembre 2014)

Perso je garderai la BdB telle quelle et je ferai quelque chose d'approchant ce qu'a fait momo (en plus subtile peut être   )


----------



## flotow (2 Décembre 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> Perso je garderai la BdB telle quelle et je ferai quelque chose d'approchant ce qu'a fait momo (en plus subtile peut être   )



La balance des blancs me plait 

En fait, ce que je cherche à avoir, c'est le coin en haut à droite clair, jaune pale, et qui s'assombrit jusqu'au coin inférieur gauche mais sans être trop saturé non plus. L'herbe devrait être jaune pale en haut à droite, et en bas ça s'assombrit, mais pas trop 

@momo : elle pourrait être bien plus pêchu sans problème (y'a le jaune et aussi un fort contraste donc ça passerait bien), mais je cherche à obtenir une fin de journée en automne donc plus doux 

hé mais, ça ressemble un peu à BMUPMPT 
@aCLR 

merci pour vos idées, je vous tiens au courant :love:


----------



## aCLR (2 Décembre 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> @aCLR



J'vois pas c'qui y a de drôle ! 

Pour la peine je vais répondre à toum' !

Vu que c'est un corps humain, je suis passé par la divine proportion pour caler la femme dans l'image. Ça donne une espèce de quadrillage vu que le fractionnement en 4 a été répété sur les quatre cotés du carré  d'où les quatre couleurs de lignes pour bien se repérer. et j'ai appliqué une rotation de 2,5° pour que la jambe soit plus verticale.






Les bandes de silex sont ainsi plus droites. La crevasse en haut à gauche disparait quasiment. Et le sol raboté pour laisser plus de d'élan au décor. Du coup, la miss est moins centrée et le repère que lequel tu t'es focalisé est presque respecté.






Hélas, je ne suis pas un daron de ce fil !


----------



## flotow (2 Décembre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Hélas, je ne suis pas un daron de ce fil !



Bah alors, pourquoi t'es modérateur ???


----------



## jpmiss (2 Décembre 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> La balance des blancs me plait
> 
> En fait, ce que je cherche à avoir, c'est le coin en haut à droite clair, jaune pale, et qui s'assombrit jusqu'au coin inférieur gauche mais sans être trop saturé non plus. L'herbe devrait être jaune pale en haut à droite, et en bas ça s'assombrit, mais pas trop
> 
> ...



Si tu peux me passer le RAW avec l'XMP de ton développement je pourrait essayer d'aller un poil plus loin dans la direction que tu indique  
Si c'est un jpeg on peu essayer aussi mais tu connais la musique...


----------



## flotow (2 Décembre 2014)

Je vais essayer de mon coté et je t'envoie le RAW après, au moins que tu vois ce que j'ai essayé de faire


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2014)

Well pas sur que je ferais mieux


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Décembre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> et j'ai appliqué une rotation de 2,5° pour que la jambe soit plus verticale.



Bien vu l'aveugle, je n'y avais pas pensé. Effectivement ça donne un peu de force, d'autant plus que la dalle où elle a appui disparaît. 



aCLR a dit:


> Hélas, je ne suis pas un daron de ce fil !



Mais si, mais si...


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2015)

*jpmiss*, m'en suis-je avisé, n'est pas sans réprouver l'effet _'yau-de-poêle_ dont mes proses retouchent l'auto-suffisance graphique des photos des «Cimaises»  Advienne que pourra - car voici qui m'inspire :





La première fois que j'ai vu un paysage méditerranéen : la Provence, j'étais sur les hauteurs de _Cassis_ : j'avais devant moi un paysage de ciel et de mer avec en intermédiaire la découpure minérale du _Cap Canaille_. Alors seulement, j'ai eu l'impression de "comprendre" la naissance de la _Philosophie Grecque_. Les Grecs contemplaient le même type de paysage il y a 2000 ans. La ressource liquide de la Mer leur donnaient naturellement l'Idée de l'Infini : l'«Apeirôn», c'est-à-dire le 'Sans-Forme' qui pouvait se prêter à toutes les 'Formes'. La lumière impérieuse du Ciel leur donnait immédiatement l'Idée de l'Information : l'«Acte» qui donne forme dans la lumière. Et la précision intermédiaire des Rochers leur donnait l'Idée du Fini : les «Formes» découpées par la Lumière dans la substance même de la Mer pour offrir l'insulaire géométrie des Figures.

Par rapport à ce dispositif philosophique Grec, les photos de *jpmiss* offrant à la vue un paysage méditerranéen en analogue composition tripartite (Ciel, Roche, Mer) - cette photo-ci, mais aussi la série des autres - m'imposent chaque fois une _Rupture_ de la vision. La Mer y présente toujours un 'floconnement laiteux', une sorte de 'poussée ascensionnelle' qui bombe littéralement à la surface jointe à une 'radiance lumineuse' qui sourd des profondeurs. _Alma Mare_. Densité radieuse et mousseuse, en contraste de laquelle le Ciel paraît animé d'une 'Translation Menaçante' : un mouvement décapant qui en aplatit la présentation, joint à une charge de 'Ténèbres' - comme si la 'Nuit' pesait d'en haut, vertigineusement, sur le paysage. Cette 'abrasion nocturne', plate, du Ciel - c'est le Temps qui s'introduit dans le tableau pour menacer et décaper les formes surgies de l'arrondi de la Mer.

Et ces formes, ici : une précision fractale impressionnante mais qui, littéralement poussée de la Mer, et bercée d'elle, ne griffe pas l'&#339;il mais ressemble à un efflorescence. Oui : les rochers ont l'air de mousses, de mousses multiples nées de la Mousse de la Mer. Ces mousses rocheuses sont portées par le bombement lumineux de la Mer sous le glissement vertigineux du Ciel qui les décape. 

Parvenu à ce point, délivrée des mots - l'Intuition du Paysage


----------



## momo-fr (1 Janvier 2015)

_Je vous souhaite une bonne année 2015, directe du percolateur, crémeuse, avec ou sans sucre _ 
​


----------



## jpmiss (1 Janvier 2015)

macomaniac a dit:


> l'«Apeirôn», c'est-à-dire le 'Sans-Forme'


Moi habituellement je suis plutôt en forme à l'Aperiôn. C'est après le digeô que ça se gâte parfois.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2015)

Les images de *Souvaroff* touchent en moi cet enfant qui rêve toujours, en le rappelant au pays de la légende - celle-ci par exemple :




*Souvaroff* déforme les lignes droites de la perspective rationnelle en des courbes qui font surgir un de ces lieux rêvés de l'enfance : l'_abri_, la _crypte secrète_ arrondie comme un de ces espaces de participation absolue sur le seuil duquel vous vous tenez, émerveillé et interdit, pressentant qu'entrer dans le cercle magique vous plongera dans la merveille.

Lieu de la révélation, où chaque détail participe en une connivence des autres. Les pierres regardent. Les meubles assistent. C'est l'orbe du _Graal_ - qui, dans les légendes celtiques, n'a pas d'enracinement fixe de château, mais, à la manière d'une forme d'île invisible, flotte au travers du perceptible, prête à s'incarner à l'improviste pour donner _Lieu_ à la Légende.

Sentiment d'imminence de l'enfance. Seuil du jardin. Sur-réalité promise. Perception _selon l'Imaginaire_.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Janvier 2015)

Impression soleil pourri, ou impression brouillard levant...
Au même endroit et dans le même axe que le tableau de Claude Monet, mais pas à la même heure, un peu plus haut et plus d'un siècle plus tard...​


----------



## flotow (3 Février 2015)

//note du modo : je duplique ici l'image et le txt (en blanc sur l'original) de tu ne sais pas qui c'est qui nous quitte ;)




au revoir…


----------



## ranxerox (5 Février 2015)

hein ? tucpaquic se barre ? me*** ! ;-( 


décidement, ils auront fait du mal les blacks


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Février 2015)

Avec le réchauffement climatique le niveau de l'eau monte, Il faut prendre les devants en matière de déplacements... 



​


----------



## Luc G (18 Février 2015)

Des siècles que je n'ai pas mis une image. Alors une petite de la Margeride fin 2014…
J'aimerai savoir ce que vous en pensez.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Février 2015)

Pourrais-tu éditer et virer le cadre ?


----------



## ranxerox (18 Février 2015)

je plussoie toum'. ton image est sympa. mais ce cadre gêne la visibilité plus qu'autre chose.
ta photo a de jolies teintes et la cadre saute aux yeux et brise la subtilité de ces teintes.

edit : de mon point de vue, bien sûr

,-D


----------



## Luc G (18 Février 2015)

ranxerox a dit:


> je plussoie toum'. ton image est sympa. mais ce cadre gêne la visibilité plus qu'autre chose.
> ta photo a de jolies teintes et la cadre saute aux yeux et brise la subtilité de ces teintes.
> 
> edit : de mon point de vue, bien sûr
> ...


Ben là, je ne peux pas. Eventuellement, je ferai le bricolage ce soir à la maison et mettrai l'image dans un vrac de mon site
Mais là j'ai mis la photo telle qu'elle apparait sur mon site.
Je comprends les réactions sur le cadre  mais j'ai des standards pour mes galeries que je ne veux pas changer pour l'heure (même si ça arrivera plus tard)
C'est sûr que sur du gris dominant, ce n'est pas idéal…
Mais je suis sûr que ça ne vous empêchera pas de critiquer l'image proprement dite


----------



## ranxerox (18 Février 2015)

je trouve que ta photo a de trés jolies teintes.

la cadrage est peut-être un peu trop incertain à mon goût.

tu aurais pu - peut-être - être plus radical,
de mon point de vue.


----------



## Luc G (18 Février 2015)

Voilà la version sans cadre.
Pour le cadrage, la photo est légèrement tronquée pour éliminer un bout de ciel dans le coin gauche.
Tu la verrais plus serrée ?





(en mettant effectivement la photo plutôt qu'en en parlant sans la mettre, ça va tout de suite mieux…)


----------



## ranxerox (19 Février 2015)

plus serré ? oui

il me semble qu'il faudrait être plus radical dans l'opposition entre les ramifcations de l'arbre
et l'ombre du fond. je ne trouve pas que l'arbre a une forme vraiment heureuse ni intéressante :
comme si tu avais essayé d'en garder le maximum, sans que cela soit réellement pertinent.

le point fort de ta photo c'est l'opposition des teintes, des valeurs
et je crois que tu aurais pu mettre cette opposition plus en évidence
et axer ta photo sur cette opposition, quitte à ce que l'on ne sache pas tout de suite
de quoi il s'agit.

de mon point de vue bien sûr.

edit : c'est tout de suite plus fort sans le cadre ;- )


----------



## aCLR (19 Février 2015)

Luc G a dit:


> Tu la verrais plus serrée ?



Du point de vue de _ma grille de lecture_ le cadrage est très bien comme ça. Le branchage s'inscrit très bien dans l'arc de cercle. Le centre du cercle (point rouge sur la démonstration) est à l'aplomb de la ramure floue du premier plan.


----------



## Luc G (19 Février 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Du point de vue de _ma grille de lecture_ le cadrage est très bien comme ça. Le branchage s'inscrit très bien dans l'arc de cercle. Le centre du cercle (point rouge sur la démonstration) est à l'aplomb de la ramure floue du premier plan.



J'avoue que je n'avais pas pensé à autant de cercles quand j'ai pris la photo 
Même si évidemment c'est le contraste de couleur et de géométrie qui m'a tiré l'oeil
(pas vraiment consciemment, je ne réfléchis pas trop quand je photographie, c'est l'oeil qui réfléchit pour moi : j'aime aller vite…)
Il faut dire qu'il devait faire -7°C ou -8°C.

En fait la photo me plait bien (sinon je ne l'aurais pas mise) mais me gêne aussi.
Je pense que c'est parce que je n'ai pas l'habitude de prendre des photos aussi "fermées".

Bon il y a trois bouts de branche en bas qui me gênent mais ce n'est pas une nature morte : je ne pouvais pas monter les couper


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Février 2015)

Il y en a qui y pensent, même avec une spirale...  





Photo de Ryan Muirhead​


----------



## Luc G (21 Février 2015)

C'est nettement plus calme sur la Margeride ou sur l'Aubrac.
Une de l'Aubrac cette fois, toujours il y a peu, et avec encore un brin de géométrie.
Voyons si aCLR m'y fera un beau dessin 
(Bon je laisse mon cadre…)


----------



## aCLR (22 Février 2015)

Hé hé ! Passer de la projection mentale qui juge la composition au fichier vectoriel c'est un peu long. Et comme c'est un exercice tout aussi subjectif que le reste de notre rapport à l'esthétique, chacun peut y aller de l'équerre et du compas pour le démonter.
Tu avais un cadrage serré, ces tracés sont allés chercher au-delà du cadre la totalité de l'arbre pour le soumettre à ton cadrage, voilà tout.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2015)

Lorsque j'ai lu la phrase de _Robert Doisneau_ : «Une bonne photo raconte une histoire», je me suis figuré qu'une "bonne photo" exhibait une _instabilité_ dans le cadre de l'image, appelant le spectateur à "encadrer" par l'imagination l'image actuelle par deux autres images hors champ : "à gauche", la figuration imaginaire d'un "avant" et "à droite", celle d'un "après". Exactement comme si j'avais affaire à la vignette centrale solitaire d'une BD, dont je serais appelé à reconstituer les vignettes encadrantes absentes afin de déployer la "bande" complète permettant de transformer le _déséquilibre_ dans la photo en _instantané _d'un _mouvement intelligible_.

L'extrapolation _géométrique_ opérée par *aCLR* sur la photo de *Luc* me révèle les limites de cette interprétation d'enfant _tintinophile_. Car, ramener une photo par l'imagination au seul _axe du temps_, c'est réduire la perception de son champ à un "point" sur une ligne : celle des instants qui se succèdent. Mais ce que fait surgir l'extrapolation d'*aCLR*, ce n'est pas du _temps_ (avant et après l'instantané de l'image) ; c'est de l'_espace_ (en même temps et en-dehors du lieu de l'image). _Espace_ requis par le _lieu_ de l'image, parce qu'il recèle en-dehors de l'image le _point de convergence_ des lignes de l'image.

L'aimable assistance du labo qui s'est habituée à ce qu'une image ne _parle_ au sieur *macomaniac* que par l'_effet de_ _mots_ qu'elle induit [«_ou l'inverse_»], me passera cet exercice d'écolier ravi d'appliquer le procédé neuf qu'il vient d'acquérir : lorsque j'ai aperçu naguère aux «Cimaises» cette photo de *SirDeck* :





j'ai été frappé par l'_instabilité_ instaurée dans l'image par la disposition du tableau accroché au mur. Troublante parce que, les lignes latérales de son cadre respectant la _verticale_, néanmoins celles du haut et du bas font un _angle criant_ avec le reste de la géométrie incluse de l'image. Oui, le tableau paraît _pencher_ par rapport à l'organisation interne de l'image, avec une _violence_ heurtante par rapport à l'_équilibre_ local du mur, du fauteuil, du sol et du sac. Le tableau _penche_ par les diagonales du haut et du bas de son cadre alors même qu'il ne *peut pas* pencher, de par la droite verticalité des lignes latérales.

_Malaise_ local : local du _malaise_. Ce tableau _de guingois_ trouble et dérange la paix de l'image, comme un concentré d'_inquiétude_ dans l'ordonnance apprêtée du lieu. _Ligne de fuite_ du tableau rendant criant le _manque_ d'une présence dans l'image : l'_absentement_ de la personne qui a laissé un sac et un blouson aussi géométriquement disposés que les possessions d'une personne défunte. Ce _deuil_ dans l'image suscité par une figure absente que tout désigne, invite à suivre avec _angoisse _*hors de *l'image la ligne de fuite _hagarde_ du tableau ; et pourtant... la douceur du blanc et le méticuleux arrangement des objets _touchent_ le regard qu'appelle l'image d'un sentiment de _tendresse_. C'est donc avec _tendresse & angoisse_ que l'imagination se trouve conduite à chercher dans l'_espace_ extérieur au _lieu_ de l'image la _raison_ de sa distorsion.

Et voici ce qui m'apparaît :




La _folie_ dans le _lieu_ de l'image a sa _raison_ dans l'_espace_ au-delà de l'image : la _focalisation_ de l'esprit sur un point de fuite qui n'est pas donné à l'intérieur du _lieu _de l'image.

Il s'agit donc d'une expérience de _perception paradoxale_. Ce que l'on _voit_ n'est pas forcément ce que l'on _regarde_. Lorsque ce que l'on _voit_ n'est pas ce que l'on _regarde_, _dans_ ce que l'on voit se produit l'effet de _suggestion_ de ce que l'on regarde comme _trouble_ de la perception.


J'ai toujours eu l'impression qu'une photo ne se contente pas que "projeter" un paysage "devant" un spectateur auquel serait laissé entière latitude de son "angle de vue" par rapport à l'image ; mais qu'une photo "appelle" une "position spectatrice" déterminée, un _sitio de l'œil_, comme si l'image fabriquait l'emplacement exact à partir duquel elle demande à être regardée. Comme si l'effet le plus important de l'image, consistait dans la "création de son témoin", par dessin _a priori_ de l'emplacement du regard que doit occuper le spectateur pour voir l'image. Et que c'est lorsque le spectateur se met à cette "place" que l'image lui parle.

Pour les photos de *SirDeck* et de *Luc* - je comprends qu'il y a _lieu_ de les _voir_ en fixant mon _regard_ sur un point de l'_espace_ en-dehors de l'image.


----------



## ranxerox (24 Février 2015)

Luc G a dit:


>



pour moi, le problème de cadrage persiste luc G,
trop hésitant, à mon goût, trop flottant,
pas vraiment de parti pris...
dommage selon moi, il suffirait de presque rien
pour que ta photo soit bcp plus forte,
de mon point de vue, bien sûr

^_-


----------



## Luc G (24 Février 2015)

OK mais pourrais-tu préciser quel genre de parti-pris tu verrais.
Je n'ai pas eu l'impression d'hésiter ou d'être flou,  dans ce cas précis  (ceci dit c'est un endroit où je passe très régulièrement et j'y ai déjà fait plein de photos)

Ceci dit, c'est vrai qu'il m'arrive souvent d'hésiter pour choisir un cadrage ou d'en faire plusieurs. Donc on ne peut pas dire que ta réflexion m'étonne  mais sur cette photo, je vois moins le truc.

Et sinon, multiplier les points de vue c'est presque une devise personnelle  : parcourir plutôt que traverser. Mais ça va bien au-delà de la photo


----------



## ranxerox (25 Février 2015)

Ce qui me saute aux yeux , c'est le point de fuite
qui - à mon sens - n'est pas assez centré,
ou au contraire, pas assez excentré...

d'autre part aussi - peut-être - le rapport de proportion ciel/terre
n'est pas assez franc...

ce qui me fait dire que, de mon point de vue,
ton cadrage est trop hésitant

je me suis autorisé quelques essais
- en éspèrant ne pas t'offenser -
ce qui me permettait de mieux m'exprimer
et me permettait aussi de voir pour moi-même

















c'est sans doute le quatrième essais qui fonctionne le mieux    
et garde le plus l'esprit de ta photo initiale.

ce ne sont que des essais,
et ce n'est que mon point de vue

concernant ta précédente photo,
j'aurai été beaucoup plus radicale
et mis en avant cet effet de trame et ces teintes










de mon point de vue

;D


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2015)

Petite photo Jurassienne avec un iPhone 6 



​


----------



## Luc G (25 Février 2015)

ranxerox a dit:


> Ce qui me saute aux yeux , c'est le point de fuite
> qui - à mon sens - n'est pas assez centré,
> ou au contraire, pas assez excentré...
> 
> ...


Merci pour tes bidouilles, ça m'aide à mieux comprendre ce que tu veux dire.

Effectivement sur la photo de l'Aubrac, j'aime bien la quatrième. Il doit d'ailleurs m'être arrivé d'en faire une dans ce genre, sans doute au printemps en été, il faudrait que je vérifie.  Je ne renie pas la mienne mais 

Quant aux autres, je préfère la mienne, question de goût. J'ai souvent essayé de faire des photos de l'Aubrac avec très peu de ciel et j'ai rarement été satisfait. En voilà quand même une, au même endroit et prise en février (en fait l'autre était prise il y a plusieurs années… je me suis trompé quand j'ai choisi). Mais elle est toujours ni centrée ni décentrée… J'en mettrai une autre en vertical peut-être un autre jour prise au télé e avec peu de ciel. Et j'en ai aussi une prise en même temps que la première qui est complètement décentrée et avec très peu de ciel mais je la trouve moins bien…





Pour celles de givre, par contre je ne suis pas du tout convaincu. Effectivement, ce qui m'intéressait c'était le contraste entre le premier plan et l'arrière plan. Sinon, il aurait fallu que je cherche un endroit où le lacis des branches aurait été vraiment intéressant, pour moi ce n'était pas le cas là. Peut-être parce que je suis trop blasé par les arbres givrés vu qu'on a l'occasion d'en voir en Lozère. J'en mettrai aussi une autre un de ces jours.
En tous cas merci (et pas d'offense )


----------



## aCLR (26 Février 2015)

Luc G a dit:


> En voilà quand même une, au même endroit et prise en février (en fait l'autre était prise il y a plusieurs années… je me suis trompé quand j'ai choisi)


Cette erreur de sélection nous permet de voir comment ton regard sur ce lieu s'est affiné au fil des saisons et des déclenchements.


----------



## GnuLinux (20 Mars 2015)

Bonjour

ce matin c'etait pas simple avec les nuages , une de mes photos (très basse résolution )


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mars 2015)

Tu est où sur la carte ?
L'éclipse vue par satellite, parce qu'ici en bas ...


----------



## GnuLinux (20 Mars 2015)

haute savoie 
après 10h30 la couverture de nuage était trop épaisse


----------



## GnuLinux (20 Mars 2015)

j'ai oublié les infos de la photo ,
iso 50  , f36 , manu avec priorité vitesse , objectif 300 , filtre nd64 (j'avais commencer au nd 1000 mais trop sombre a cause des nuages )
la photo pèse 72 Mo , je n'ai poster qu'une vignette


----------



## OlivierMarly (21 Mars 2015)

je ne suis pas persuadé par l'endroit. Mais l'idée d'un fil sur l'éclipse: why not?


----------



## GnuLinux (21 Mars 2015)

c'est sur la photo en général , ma spécialité c'est la pose longue ( ruisseau , rivière , mer ) j'ai aussi figé le temps pendant 8 min en plein centre de genève a midi 
( avec la pose de 8 min on voit le centre de genéve désert a midi 

mais tu as raison si il n'y a que moi comme photographe amateur le fil peut être suprimer


----------



## ranxerox (21 Mars 2015)

je pense que ce que voulais dire OlivierMarly
c'est que la place de ce fil serait pê plus appropriés dans le forum portfolio
plutôt que sur la terrasse ? non ?
l'occasion aussi peut-être d'intéresser d'autres photographes amateur ?

mais à mon sens, ce fil est aussi bienvenu en terrasse ;-)


----------



## OlivierMarly (21 Mars 2015)

maintenant oui.


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Mars 2015)

Superbe.
Au passage, ce genre de photos fait de magnifiques fonds d'écran. J'aime bien les passer à un filtre léger qui donne un aspect "dessin japonais" (je ne sais pas si vous voyez ce que je veux dire...), histoire de les adoucir un peu pour cet usage, mais c'est un goût tout à fait personnel, je l'admets.


----------



## GnuLinux (21 Mars 2015)

Merci pour vos commentaires

Bigdidou oui je voit se que tu veut dire , j'utilise en ce moment le nouveau dxo optic pro 10 et je le trouve bcp plus rapide que le 9 , les effets de filtre sont visible
en direct avant de lancer .

je suis tomber sur de magnifique photos , on voit qu'il y a un gros travail derrière (surement photoshop ) https://500px.com/ElenaShumilova


----------



## GnuLinux (21 Mars 2015)

Merci pour vos commentaires

Bigdidou oui je voit se que tu veut dire , j'utilise en ce moment le nouveau dxo optic pro 10 et je le trouve bcp plus rapide que le 9 , les effets de filtre sont visible
en direct avant de lancer .

je suis tomber sur de magnifique photos , on voit qu'il y a un gros travail derrière (surement photoshop ) https://500px.com/ElenaShumilova


----------



## Azety (1 Avril 2015)

Souvaroff a dit:


>





Souvaroff a dit:


> ​



La première c'est Porto ( Portugal ) ? 

Mais la seconde j'ai du mal à me décider. Belgique ou Pays-Bas ?

Je partage du instagram à défaut de plus sérieux.

https://instagram.com/p/08FuSKkBKL/





Je suis actuellement à Séville pour la Semaine Sainte, c'est esthétique et intéressant. La région est bourrée d'histoire c'est passionnant.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2015)

Quand je regarde cette image :





l'enfant que j'ai été le soir sous la lampe, à la campagne - c'est presque moi encore.​
Je ne suis pas en train d'observer un paysage où les lignes de fuite d'une perspective savante donneraient l'illusion d'une profondeur qui s'échappe au loin, là-bas, derrière l'à-plat de vitre d'un tableau.. Non. L'image ne s'éloigne pas, de se creuser vers un lointain. Elle s'avance. Ses bords se courbent vers moi qui regarde. Cette courbure qui s'approche des deux côtés fait disparaître l'espace étranger à l'image. Comme quand l'abat-jour de l'enfance noyait d'un cône d'ombre l'espace de la pièce où disparaissaient les adultes, tandis que les bords lumineux de l'image s'incurvaient en se rapprochant pour créer l'intimité.

En même temps que les bords de l'image s'approchent en s'incurvant, en faisant disparaître l'espace étranger, le paysage horizontal se cintre vers le haut à la manière de ces "ponts-lunes" chinois ou de ces ponts vénitiens semi-circulaires dont le reflet dans l'eau qu'ils surplombent complète l'image par celle d'un arc symétrique dans une circularité achevée. Où le temps se suspend dans une orbe sans histoire.

C'est la nuit, et cette nuit n'est pas la disparition de la lumière, des formes et des couleurs. C'est la révélation des formes et des couleurs à la lumière des lampes qui ont un pacte avec la nuit. Teintes feutrées des pastels des maisons à colombages. Douceur rêveuse du silence lorsque l'affairement diurne a libéré la scène.

La _Petite Venise_ de _Colmar_ à l'image de l'enfance.


----------



## nectedlert (9 Avril 2015)

Merci pour ces informations.


----------



## Romuald (11 Avril 2015)

_Message déplacé_

Puisqu'on ne peut plus coupdebouler avec message et que je n'ai rien compris au fonctionnement des conversations et des alertes,
- j'aime (c'est le coup de boule)
- ça mérite un débrief au labo (c'est le message)


(oui Arnaud je sais, mais attends que jipé s'exécute avant de passer la serpillère steupl' : qui puis-je si le forum suit les préceptes d'appeul et supprime des fonctionnalités avec les nouvelles versions ?)


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Puisqu'on ne peut plus coupdebouler avec message et que je n'ai rien compris au fonctionnement des conversations et des alertes,
> - j'aime (c'est le coup de boule)
> - ça mérite un débrief au labo (c'est le message)



D'accord mais tu sais comment faire une copie de l'image qui mérite des explications et tu sais aussi où poster cette copie pour inviter jipé à y répondre, vu qu'il est aussi un abonné de ce sujet.



> (oui Arnaud je sais, mais attends que jipé s'exécute avant de passer la serpillère steupl' : qui puis-je si le forum suit les préceptes d'appeul et supprime des fonctionnalités avec les nouvelles versions ?)



Euh, rtfm… 

………

Nous sommes tous un peu perdu, dérouté par ce nouvel habillage mais conservons les bonnes habitudes prises avec l'ancienne version des forums.


----------



## Romuald (11 Avril 2015)

Spitzberg by jpmiss

Quelques explications m'sieu jipé ? Même s'il est peu probable que j'aille trainer mes guêtres au Spitzberg​


----------



## Romuald (11 Avril 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> vu qu'il est aussi un abonné de ce sujet.


Es-tu sur que ce n'est pas un privilège de modo ce genre de connaissance ?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> conservons les bonnes habitudes prises avec l'ancienne version des forums



Encouragement s'il en est, pour l'auteur de ces lignes, à persévérer dans la sienne : pousser une phrase sur l'autre selon le procédé de rebondissement connu sous le nom d'_effet_yau_de_poêle_. Continuité du souffle qui, pour adapter sa résonance au sujet, préfèrera ici à celui d'un mirus le tube d'une cornemuse pour jouer son morceau.

*jpmiss* : _Écosse_​



​Si l'_Angleterre_, pour l'imaginaire français, est aussi prosaïquement _bizarre_ qu'une tasse de thé avec du bacon à la place de café et de pain matinal - l'_Écosse _offre le prolongement naturel pour l'âme celte d'une _Terre de Légendes_. De quoi est faite une _Terre de Légendes_ ? D'une étoffe _poétique_ qui emprunte sa substance au _rêve_.

Autant dire que les les eaux ne sont pas faites d'eau, que la terre n'est pas faite de terre, que les airs ne sont pas faits d'air - comme se le figurent ceux qui habitent toujours "le monde". Le monde de la prose. Celui où rien ne se montre qui n'ait déjà une fonction préfixée par les mots qui disent l'usage.

Au contraire, on n'entre en _Écosse_ qu'en quittant l'_Angleterre_ pour habiter le _Pays des Brumes_. *jpmiss*, dans la photo qu'ébruite mon tube de cornemuse, évoque magiquement cette expérience de l'esprit entré en _Écosse_. Le _Ciel_ et l'_Eau_ y sont faits de la même étoffe pâle de brume où les _Terres du Milieu_ ont ce mouvement infiniment lent de nuages sombres en suspension. Nuages entrecroisant leurs avancées grises. Issue de brume - presqu'île en forme de _Serpent à Plumes_ : _Nessie_.

Image révélatrice qui s'encre de _Chine_ à la manière d'une estampe. Je vois : l'_Écosse
_
_ou l'inverse_​


----------



## ranxerox (21 Juin 2015)

ben moi, personellement, je la trouve beaucoup trop contrastée cette photo...
les blancs, les hautes valeurs sont limites brulées...


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Juin 2015)

> Le Ciel et l'Eau y sont faits de la même étoffe pâle de brume où les Terres du Milieu ont ce mouvement infiniment lent de nuages sombres en suspension. Nuages entrecroisant leurs avancées grises



L'écosse, qu'on appelle aussi l'usine à nuages...


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2015)

ranxerox a dit:


> ben moi, personellement, je la trouve beaucoup trop contrastée cette photo...
> les blancs, les hautes valeurs sont limites brulées...


C'est justement dans cette _zone_ que s'exprime la créativité.
Je rejoins *macomaniac* dans sa conclusion.


macomaniac a dit:


> Image révélatrice qui s'encre de _Chine_ à la manière d'une estampe.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Spitzberg by jpmiss
> 
> Quelques explications m'sieu jipé ? Même s'il est peu probable que j'aille trainer mes guêtres au Spitzberg​


Désolé j'avais raté ce post. Il s'agit tout simplement d'une aurore boréale au dessus de la ville minière de Barentsburg. C'est un spectacle absolument fascinant et pas très difficile à photographier en dehors du fait qu'il faut se rendre dans les régions polaires et qu'il y fait très froid.
L'autre contrainte est la présence d'ours polaires qui fait qu'il est interdit de sortir des villes sans arme et sans guide d'où mon premier plan peu "glamour".


ranxerox a dit:


> ben moi, personellement, je la trouve beaucoup trop contrastée cette photo...
> les blancs, les hautes valeurs sont limites brulées...


C'est justement dans la notion de "limite" que se trouve toute la nuance.  C'est exactement ce rendu que j'avais en tête au moment de la prise de vue. Par ailleurs il est clair que cette image rend mieux sur un fond sombre que sur le blanc de macgé. J'ai bien pensé fermer l'image en haut et en bas avec un bon gros dégradé gris mais pour moi ça ne fonctionnait pas pour cette image.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2015)

macomaniac a dit:


> _ou l'inverse_​


----------



## ranxerox (25 Juin 2015)

merci de vos réponses jp, aclr.
je crois que je comprends bien cette notion d'état limite,
d'un blanc "vivant"...

ça reste trop limite à mon goût et puis je crois qu'en fait
ce qui m'accroche c'est l'opposition avec la partie centrale noire
qui écrase, à mon sens, toute la subtilité de ces blancs
et, ces noirs, ces gris sont vraiment fort...

peut-être, à mon goût alors, c'est du côté de ces densités
que j'aurais cherché à adoucir ce contraste...
car ce ne sont pas ces blancs qui me posent problèmes
mais le contraste avec la partie dense...

contraste beaucoup trop violent à mon goût par rapport à la douceur du sujet
et, justement, les subtilités de l'image

ça me donne vraiment trop l'effet d'une photo brute, désolé


;-)


----------



## jogary (18 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,

Je profite de ce fil pour demander comment garder les " qualités " d'une photo panoramique de plusieurs MO en passant par PortfolioHelper ou tout simplement en réduisant sa taille et garder ses propriétés dynamiques ?

Ci-joint le lien, merci.

http://nsa38.casimages.com/img/2015/07/18/150718064702999512.jpg

JV


----------



## momo-fr (18 Juillet 2015)

Que veux-tu dires par "garder ses propriétés dynamiques" ? Piqué ? Rendu ?


----------



## jogary (18 Juillet 2015)

Hello Jean,

Je ne suis pas assez technicien pour te répondre...En gros, oui, gardez le rendu, les détails peut-être en zoomant, avoir une belle image sur un écran de 21 pouces ?

^^


----------



## momo-fr (18 Juillet 2015)

Bon ben pour un visuel petit sur le web (800 px de large) on remonte la netteté et le contraste local, genre :






Pour du print je traite le paysage montagne dans ce genre :






Fichier full ici en jpg qualité 12.

Un visuel WallPaper écran HD 1920x1080… il est recadré.

Mais on peut faire autrement aussi…


----------



## jogary (18 Juillet 2015)

Trop fort ! Oui, c'est vrai que la photo était brute et que je ne l'avais pas retouchée...

J'aime bien sur sur certains sites de rando pouvoir cliquer et zoomer un max pour les détails, ce que l'on perd quand on poste sur des forums (hélas mais logique )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juillet 2015)




----------



## jogary (23 Juillet 2015)

Momo...si tu m'écoutes !

Ces 2 photos sont totalement brutes sans aucune retouche.

Que devrais je modifier pour qu'elles soient ....   ...   plus agréables ?

http://nsa38.casimages.com/img/2015/07/23/150723072234405389.jpg

http://nsa38.casimages.com/img/2015/07/23/150723072208959531.jpg

_( au fond, le pic du midi de Bigorre )_


----------



## momo-fr (24 Juillet 2015)

jogary a dit:


> Ces 2 photos sont totalement brutes sans aucune retouche.


Mouais, l'iPhone 6 en paysage c'est pas top top. L'aspect des photos smartphone est toujours grumeleux dès que la lumière est moyenne, monter le piqué là dessus est très délicat voire pas possible. Les courbes de tes 2 photos sont pas terribles surtout la première, la gamme des tons moyens est crevée.

Photo 1
Niveaux auto





Photoshop est dans les choux, c'est normal la dynamique est pourrie.

Ce que j'en sort sans trop me prendre la tête :





Le fichier full

La seconde est un peu mieux en dynamique et en netteté.

Mode auto





Là ça passe déjà très bien… non ?

Ma version :





J'ai fait un close-up léger pour déboucher le premier plan qui barre le bas de l'image, tu peux envisager de recadrer ou déboucher la bas en partie… c'est selon l'envie et l'humeur.

Le fichier full

Va falloir t'y mettre, je vais pas retoucher toutes tes photos de vacances…


----------



## ranxerox (24 Juillet 2015)

moi j'ai un peu des doutes sur l'intérêt de ces photos...
il faudrait que tu apprennes un peu plus à regarder ce que tu photographies
et cesser d'intellectualiser tes photos jogary


----------



## momo-fr (24 Juillet 2015)

ranxerox a dit:


> moi j'ai un peu des doutes sur l'intérêt de ces photos...
> il faudrait que tu apprennes un peu plus à regarder ce que tu photographies


Hum, cela reste très subjectif, on peut y voir des références à la peinture paysagère américaine (pour moi) ou européenne, mais les ciels sont un trop pauvres pour rivaliser. Jaime le jeu des couleurs, la linéarité, ça fonctionne un peu mieux en panoramique (quoique…).

La seconde s'en sort nettement mieux que la première. Par contre avec un Iphone c'est bon à jeter… désolé.


----------



## aCLR (24 Juillet 2015)

momo-fr a dit:


> Un visuel WallPaper écran HD 1920x1080… il est recadré.
> 
> Mais on peut faire autrement aussi…



Oui on peut.  Je suis allé chercher le petit bout de nuage en haut à gauche comme point de départ du wallpaper, histoire de décentrer la masse du premier plan.




​


----------



## jogary (24 Juillet 2015)

Oui, effectivement Jean. Pourquoi cette photo ? Tout simplement parce que c'était le soir, vers 21 heures et que le soleil couchant sur les blés coupés étaient " frappants" par rapport au ciel sombre. Oui, je ne voulais pas le toucher ce ciel pour contraster au 1er plan. La réalité est bien mieux que l'iphone, certes...!
Voilà l'histoire.
PS: ACLr, + 10000 ta retouche de " départ " ! ( Photo prise depuis le pic du Peyreget )

J'oubliais Jean...un iphone sert aussi à prendre des photos inattendues même quand tu fais ton footing de bon matin sans avoir l'AP de 2 kilos autour du cou ;-)

Exemple : http://nsa37.casimages.com/img/2015/07/24/150724071904490031.jpg


----------



## aCLR (24 Juillet 2015)

jogary a dit:


> ACLr, + 10000 ta retouche de " départ " !


Ah mais je n'ai rien retouché. C'est juste une capture à l'arrache — à peu prêt au ratio 16/9 — depuis le traitement de *momo-fr* pour illustrer qu'on pouvait faire autrement.


----------



## aCLR (24 Juillet 2015)

momo-fr a dit:


> La seconde s'en sort nettement mieux que la première.


Oui vu qu'elle n'est pas _zoomée_.

………

Du coup, *jogary*, tu repars sur les chemins avec quelques clés : pas de photos avec l'iphone*, regarder autour de soi ce qui peut entrer dans la composition et se mettre au développement !

* par contre si t'as du réseau faire une recherche image avec les mots-clés que tu distingues dans le décor afin de s'inspirer si tu te trouves en panne de références artistiques.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2015)

Le laboratoire de PVPBP a connu une semaine d'intense activité technique. Qu'il soit loisible à un pur dilettante d'y faire une visite pendant la trêve du week-end, à la manière de tel personnage de _Franquin_ qui se faufile dans les locaux vacants de son journal pour s'y livrer à loisir à une expérience de _Chimie Amusante_...

*SirDeck* : un dimanche de la vie​



​Un photographe a deux yeux, et un seul objectif. Un seul objectif a tendance à faire converger la vision des deux yeux (c'est aussi vrai dans la vie que dans la photographie) : on obtient un effet de profondeur avec un foyer de convergence des lignes. C'est-à-dire une perspective. N'est-ce pas le cas de *SirDeck* (notre photographe) qu'on peut imaginer assis à califourchon sur la barre d'une des barrières métalliques, en train de laisser l'objectif de son appareil photo mettre en perspective les lignes de cette rue ?

Cette perspective s'oganise autour d'une ligne verticale centrale : celle de la bordure du trottoir, tandis que les lignes diagonales du sol et des façades à droite et à gauche convergent vers le point de rassemblement constitué par l'église.

Quand on a affaire à une perspective aussi structurée, de surcroît celle d'une rue dont le resserrement du champ latéral (répercuté par le format photographique "en portrait") crée une direction vers l'avant ; le regard se laisse embarquer dans un mouvement d'avancée en direction de la cible lointaine, qui est le foyer de convergence de la perspective. Le regard "marche", par une sorte de devancement imaginaire d'un corps de passant qui va suivre le mouvement.

Mais il se trouve que *SirDeck* a deux yeux et qu'un _je ne sais quoi_ de festif dans l'ambiance générale l'incite à ne pas se laisser entraîner par l'objectif unique d'aller de l'avant en direction du foyer de la perspective. Non : il ne ressent pas la moindre urgence de se rapprocher de l'église (comme si ce mouvement de l'avant lui offrait une perspective de salut qui lui ferait défaut à cheval sur sa balustrade). La lumière radieuse du jour, le pimpant des fleurs, des banderoles festives barrant en hauteur la perspective de la rue, des randonneurs sacs au dos là-bas : tout conspire pour contredire l'urgence du mouvement orienté. C'est un dimanche de la vie - et, les dimanches de la vie, on n'a pas d'objectif justement, mais, au contraire, on se plaît à flaner sans perspective.

Cette mise entre parenthèse de l'orientation en avant, de l'urgence perspective, libère la vision binoculaire des deux yeux. Il devient loisible de laisser courir ses regards sans que leurs champs de vision s'organisent en un seul objectif. En laissant chaque œil se désolidariser de l'autre, on découvre une dimension "défaite" de la perspective, qui est l'«espace du temps suspendu».

L'«espace du temps suspendu» ne ressemble pas à celui de la perspective. Chaque œil embrasse un champ qui lui est propre. Ici : l'œil droit de *SirDeck* saisit une passante "hors perspective" : dans un moment d'enjambement suspendu de la marche en avant, vrillée du côté droit par un détournement de son attention, les cheveux libres comme des herbes folles. Cette passante hors perspective : elle est la femme abordable par excellence, d'exhiber ainsi dans le suspens de sa gestuelle sa disponibilité présente en-dehors de l'urgence de la perspective. Quant à l'œil gauche de *SirDeck*, il capture la moitié d'un passant masculin allant en sens inverse de la passante et qui n'a manifestement pas manqué d'apercevoir sa disponibilité présente. Car, la main gauche dans la poche du jean, il est clair déjà que ce passant à contre-perspective de la rue refuse toute urgence. Lui aussi se trouve quasi à l'arrêt de son mouvement, le corps et le visage légèrement détournés du côté de la passante, l'oculaire gauche de ses lunettes de soleil suggérant invinciblement l'attardement du regard vers l'arrière : la passante juste croisée, de paraître une sorte de rétroviseur dans la paroi concave duquel il apercevrait son reflet, l'écran fumé du verre extérieur soulignant cette intention des porteurs de lunettes de soleil en ville : conserver les yeux libres des convergences perspectives.

Ce passant qui a à peine dépassé la passante, il freine son mouvement de fuite, dans cette suspension sans mesure qui est l'«espace du temps suspendu». L'espace du pur désir : du désir qui n'a pas d'objectif - du désir qui est l'imagination d'un possible absolu. Ce genre de possible que nous n'arrêtons pas de laisser échapper, à peine découvert - car les lignes de fuite de la perspective réorganisent notre marche vers un objectif. Mais pour *SirDeck* à califourchon sur la rampe de sa balustrade comme un _Don Quichotte _planté sur une monture qui n'avance pas, c'est dimanche - le dimanche de la perspective : le dimanche des _paladins_. L'œil gauche de *SirDeck* capturant l'œil gauche du passant qui ne passe pas, accroché qu'il est par la passante ; et l'œil droit de *SirDeck* embrassant le détournement vers la droite de la passante, qui ne passe pas, dans sa disponibilité suspendue - cette double vision produit un effet "contre-perspectif" : non pas de lignes de fuite convergeant là-bas, vers l'objectif de l'église ; mais de _reflux_ affectant le sujet qui regarde - ici même : un "divergement" d'images qui dilate latéralement l'imagination. Qui lui donne une "largeur" de champ sans direction en profondeur. C'est l'«espace du temps suspendu» : un dimanche de l'esprit.

La perspective triangulaire qui avance vers l'objet lointain est renversée par le reflux triangulaire des deux angles de la vision vers le sujet qui regarde :
△
▽​


----------



## jogary (27 Juillet 2015)

Je n'ai pas fait de retouche pour garder la couleur " _du matin _" et quelques contrastes naturels...Prise en altitude.


----------



## ranxerox (27 Juillet 2015)

elle est jolie celle-ci... malgré tout, j'aurai évité de rester trop dans le cyan...

une pointe de magenta dans la balance n'aurait peut-être rien gaché

elle aurait mérité un trés léger traitement selon moi
qui l'aurait peut-être rendu plus "naturelle"


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2015)

[Il y a longtemps que cette photo m'avait tapé dans l'œil, en me donnant envie de la commenter - sans que je sache par quel bout la prendre... C'est le mois d'Août. C'est les vacances. Allons-y en mode "touriste"...]

Quand on arrive au sommet d'une montagne, on aimerait bien atteindre du "sens", plutôt que d'être renvoyé par l'obligation de la descente à l'absurdité de la montée. Heureusement pour *Tucpasquic* je veux dire : *flotow*, à la cime du _Piton des Neiges _l'ascensionniste obtient davantage qu'une confirmation visuelle de ce qu'il savait déjà en bord de mer au départ - à savoir que _la Réunion_ est une île :



​Il tombe, en effet, sur cette étrange œuvre de _Land Art_ - art dont le propre, si l'on en croit _Emmanuel Kant_, est de faire "sens" pour l'esprit en suscitant un « libre jeu des facultés » que notre philosophe de _Kœnigsberg_ assimile à l'« imagination ».

Singulier habillage, pour ne pas dire "enchiffonnage", de l'élément volcanique rougeâtre qui eût, sans cela, blessé l'âme au spectacle stérile de son amoncellement rugueux. Car cet artefact de tissus, s'il suscite bien le « libre jeu » de mes facultés, l'opère moins selon cette « concertation harmonieuse » des sens et des idées que _Kant_ identifiait au sentiment du « beau », qu'avec un "décousu" faisant partir mon imagination dans tous les sens...

Cette figurine s'élevant blanche et bleue à la verticale dans le ciel - comment ne me rappellerait-elle pas une de ces vierges de celluloïd, vendues sur le parvis de la cathédrale de Lourdes, que ma grand-mère désignait sous le nom de "bondieuseries" ? On pourrait même discerner un minuscule enfançon enveloppé d'un châle vert porté plus haut que la tête dans un geste d'offrande à la mer et lui dissimulant le visage.

Mais ces fanions effrangés au pied, imprimés de lettres et de symboles à l'intérieur de _mandalas_ rectangulaires - comment ne pas y voir par ailleurs l'équivalent de ces drapeaux de prière _bouddhistes _qui claquent au vent sur les crêtes de l'himalaya ?

Inutile, cependant, de faire semblant de ne pas remarquer ce qui saute aux yeux comme le motif central de ce tableau : cet appendice d'un rouge criard contrastant la religiosité des pastels bleus et blancs. Pris isolément, ce piment rouge ne manque pas, certes, de me renvoyer aux images enfantines de zizis de chiens de fermes en rut, à la campagne. Pourtant, entouré qu'il est de ce qui paraît un foulard et un chapeau pointu de nain de la montagne - pas de doute : c'est un nez que voilà, rappelant la carotte rouge fichée par des mains puériles dans le visage en boule d'un bonhomme de neige.

Oui : de la masse volcanique ocre, voici en train d'émerger à l'air libre une tête de _Troll_ - un _Troll_ dont la protrusion étale en bavoir les fanions de prière _bouddhistes _et soulève en chapeau pointu la figurine pieuse de la vierge de chiffons.

Émergence paradoxale - pour ne pas dire monstrueuse. D'un seul coup, je sais d'où provient mon impression de _déjà-vu_ - c'est _elle_ ! oui, c'est _elle_, en train de s'extraire au sommet du _Piton des Neiges_ : la «_Paterne_ » !...




Mon petit _Stel_ - t'as intérêt à te tirer d'ici vite fait !​


----------



## Le docteur (8 Août 2015)

Pour ce qui est du libre jeu de l'entendement et de l'imagination, le père Moebius fait fort. Ca se ramifie tout seul et ça remonte dans tous les sens. 
Oui, j'adore ce gars.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2015)

Avec un iPhone 6 

Saint Claude (Jura)


----------



## aCLR (6 Septembre 2015)

J'vais m'faire traiter de modo facho, d'intégriste de l'image et tout et tout — et le j'assume — mais j'ai bien failli avaler mon café de travers en tombant sur cette image de Jura39 sur les cimaises.
Du coup je l'ai déplacée ici…

Bon dimanche (ou du moins c'qui reste de cette journée ensoleillée)


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2015)

La rentrée a vu un florilège de photos de vacances venir orner les «Cimaises». De plus d'une, je garde à l'esprit cette persistance troublante des images qui touchent sans que les mots s'ajustent pour les dire. Des mots, je vais tenter d'en trouver ce matin pour en dire une (même si son auteur suspecte mes proses de trahison - plutôt que de révélation - des photos).

Le Ciel, la Terre, la Mer - dans le rapport du Feu de la lumière. Expérience cosmique. L'effet sur moi des photos de *jpmiss* consacrées au paysage de prédilection : la _Côte d'Azur_. Ce paysage cosmique, je le retrouve dans une image qui pourrait en sembler à première vue une réduction à deux dimensions :

Désert du Namib, par *Jean-Paul Mission






*​À première vue, quoi de plus "binaire" que l'expérience du désert ? Une Terre sans eau dont le plan fuit, monochrome, jusqu'à l'horizon ; un Ciel aplati par l'irradiation solaire, réduit à la verticalité implacable d'un rideau de lumière. Symbole central de stérilité : l'ossature blanchie d'un arbre mort.

On sait que les déserts suscitent des mirages : cette vibration de l'air surchauffé qui crée un miroitement d'eau entre le sol et le ciel. Promesse d'eau qui se tient à distance, pour s'évaporer en cas d'avance. Illusion de troisième dimension.

*jpmiss* photographie un miracle bien plus qu'un mirage. La révélation de l'Eau. Le plan de latérite luisant, voici que s'y reflète le double d'ombre de l'arbre avec cette verticalité inverse propre aux reflets renvoyés par les eaux. D'un seul coup surgit la dimension du Limon Originel : cette eau à peine solidifiée, cette terre liquide, boue dans laquelle plongent les racines des arbres dont la ramure n'est que la part visible émergée.

Mangrove du désert. Sous la croûte de boue calcinée, dont la luisance au soleil est celle d'une pellicule, habite une puissance d'Eaux nocturne. Fraîcheur du désert. Qui me rappelle naguère, étrangement, en pleine irradiation solaire calcinant les calcaires, la révélation abrupte du « Cœur glacial de la Provence » : la dimension nocturne qui habite le jour du paysage.


----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> J'vais m'faire traiter de modo facho, d'intégriste de l'image et tout et tout
> 
> 
> thebiglebowsky a dit:
> ...



Tout comme tu ne seras pas surpris de voir tes messages redondants supprimés — et cependant intégrés dans ma citation — car mon affirmation n'était pas un appeau pour renchérir sur la façon dont je gère cette section des forums mais elle était plutôt une bouée lancée aux contributeurs chevronnés ayant du temps pour expliquer à Juju comment tirer le meilleur parti d'un cliché en contre-jour. Personne ne s'est manifesté car même avec un iphone en guise de capteur, il faut ajouter quelques accessoires pour le rendre vraiment utilisable en milieu photographique.
N'ayant pas moi-même de idevice et manquant cruellement de temps pour palabrer sur les forums, je n'ai pu dire à Juju que son sujet avait du potentiel, qu'avec la mesure spot et une map sur un collimateur donné — sur un appareil fait pour photographier — pouvait donner de biens meilleurs résultats. Je gardais ce commentaire pour un autre moment — là j'suis trop immergé dans ma problématique de travail et une présentation qui s'annonce — mais tu m'as fais sortir du bois* !

* Inutile de te dire que la réponse que tu formules déjà DOIT rester une parole veine qui ne s'étalera pas ici, il y a d'autres lieux pour ça.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Septembre 2015)

Visiblement je n'ai pas le matos qu'il faut pour ce genre de prise de vue 
Je me suis levé pour pas grand chose mais j'ai vu l'éclipse... 




​


----------



## Romuald (28 Septembre 2015)

T'aurais du commencer par enlever le bouchon d'objectif


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Septembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> T'aurais du commencer par enlever le bouchon d'objectif



T'es un sacré rigolo toi... 
Tiens, est-ce que JP s'est levé ? Il a le matos, lui


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Septembre 2015)

Attaque des tours jumelles 





​


----------



## jpmiss (30 Septembre 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> T'es un sacré rigolo toi...
> Tiens, est-ce que JP s'est levé ? Il a le matos, lui


Non je n'ai pas pris la peine de me lever en pleine nuit alors que je devais être au boulot à 08h00 lundi matin. d'autant plus que j'ai déjà eu l'occasion de faire des photos d'éclipse de lune en 2007.
A noter au passage que ça ne demande pas un matos très performant puisque ces photos ont été faites avec un reflex d'entrée de gamme à l'époque (Olympus E-300) et pas vraiment réputé pour ses performances en basses lumières. Faut juste un trépied et les bons réglages.


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Octobre 2015)

C'est vrai que se lever à 4 heures avec dans l'idée de se recoucher n'éclairci pas forcément les neurones... 

Mon matos : un Nikon D60 (petit capteur) avec un zoom 50-200 mm calé sur 200 ouvert à fond, sur un pied stabilisé et utilisation du retardateur pour éviter la vibration. Le capteur à 1600 iso, ça donnait 30 secondes de pose qui sont suffisants pour créer un flou de filé... 

S'il y a des idées, je veux bien. Je retournerai photographier la lune même sans éclipse.


----------



## aCLR (1 Octobre 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> S'il y a des idées, je veux bien.



Jipé nous a donné une recette ici


----------



## jpmiss (1 Octobre 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Jipé nous a donné une recette ici


Cette recette est surtout utile pour améliorer la finesse des détails et réduire le bruit de photos déjà prises de façon optimisée (bonne expo, bonne mise au point et éventuellement suivit du mouvement de la Lune). Il faut donc commencer par là


Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est vrai que se lever à 4 heures avec dans l'idée de se recoucher n'éclairci pas forcément les neurones...
> 
> Mon matos : un Nikon D60 (petit capteur) avec un zoom 50-200 mm calé sur 200 ouvert à fond, sur un pied stabilisé et utilisation du retardateur pour éviter la vibration. Le capteur à 1600 iso, ça donnait 30 secondes de pose qui sont suffisants pour créer un flou de filé...
> 
> S'il y a des idées, je veux bien. Je retournerai photographier la lune même sans éclipse.


Comme tu l'a bien senti ton problème principal est un temps de pose beaucoup trop long.
En photo du ciel nocturne sur trépied simple sans monture équatoriale permettant le suivit il y'a une formule permettant de connaitre le temps de pose max à ne pas dépasser pour éviter (en tous cas limiter) le flou de bougé du à la rotation de la terre:
T = 500/(F x Crop factor) 
T: durée d'expo max en secondes
F: focale en mm
Le crop factor du D60 est 1.5
Pour ton système ça donne T = 500/(200x1,5) = 500/300 = 1,6" (mais 2 " doivent pouvoir être acceptable si on ne zoom pas trop).
Autant dire que tu en étais trèèèèèèèèèèss loin.... doù le flou de bougé.
En regardant ta photo il apparait évident qu'elle est très surexposée si il s'agissait de la phase totale.Tu aurais donc pu réduire le temps d'expo. Ce qui est dommage c'est que le phénomène durant quand même pas mal de temps tu n'ai pas essayé de trouver un réglage plus adéquat puisque tu avais identifié le problème. Pour te guider dans ton expo tu aurais pu utiliser la mesure Spot en pointant pile sur la Lune puis en corrigeant en plus pu en moins selon le résultat obtenu. C'est ce que j'avais fait lors de mes images de 2007
Quoi qu'il en soit, si on s'astreint à ne pas dépasser le temps de pose calculé plus haut c'est vraiment pas difficile de faire des photos de la Lune surtout en temps normal car elle est très lumineuse ce qui permet des temps de pose très courts à faible ISO. 
Pour te donner une bonne idées des bons réglages avec un matos très similaire au tiens va jeter un oeil à cette photo.
Le gars précise que:
Nikon D60 + Objectif 50-200 à 200mm
ISO 100
F:5.6
Vitesse pour la phase partielle: 1/250"
Vitesse pour la phase totale: 2"

A mon avis il aurait du passer à 200 ISO pour la phase totale (ce qui n'est pas énorme...) pour maintenir une vitesse inférieure à 1.6 ce qui aurait évité le léger flou de bougé.

Voilà, tu sais tout pour la prochaine éclipse de Lune.


----------



## Romuald (2 Octobre 2015)

J'aurai pu mettre ça dans 'le fil des images animées sympas', mais bien que ce ne soit pas moi je trouve que sa place est plutôt ici


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2015)

J'aimerais revenir sur une photo récente de *Jura* qui a suscité quelque controverse par son affichage intial aux «Cimaises» :

Aperçu de _Saint-Claude_, par *Jura*



​Mon absence radicale de compétence _technique_ en matière de photographie m'empêche de juger ce qui aurait pu intervenir, en _amont_ d'un cliché, pour qu'il ait un meilleur _rendu_. Ni si des manipulations _a posteriori_ peuvent corriger ce _rendu_. Je suis condamné à la position de l'éternel _débutant_ : celui qui _part_ de ce qui lui est donné à voir, _tel quel_, pour laisser s'en produire des _effets_ sur l'imagination. J'assume donc la donnée brute du _brouillé_ des teintes de ce cliché comme s'il s'agissait d'un de ces daguerréotypes sur verre où le _délavé_ des couleurs donne un effet de _patiné_.

Le «_ patiné_ » (qui se traduit aussi bien par « _rouillé_ ») est le concept du poète japonais _Bashô_ pour désigner le _rendu_ global d'un _haïku_ (petit poème  de 3 lignes en 17 syllabes) - le « _sabi_ ». Un _haïku_ offre un _rendu_ « _patiné_ » lorsque s'y superposent les deux dimensions du « _per-manent_ » et du «_ fluent_ ». C'est l'impression que fait sur moi cette image de *Jura*.

Sous les ponts, coulent les rivières.

_Sous le pont Mirabeau coule la Seine
Et nos amours 
Faut-il qu'il m'en souvienne
La joie venait toujours après la peine

Vienne la nuit sonne l'heure
Les jours s'en vont je demeure

Les mains dans les mains restons face à face
Tandis que sous
Le pont de nos bras passe
Des éternels regards l'onde si lasse

Vienne la nuit sonne l'heure
Les jours s'en vont je demeure

L'amour s'en va comme cette eau courante
L'amour s'en va
Comme la vie est lente
Et comme l'Espérance est violente

Vienne la nuit sonne l'heure
Les jours s'en vont je demeure

Passent les jours et passent les semaines
Ni temps passé
Ni les amours reviennent
Sous le pont Mirabeau coule la Seine

Vienne la nuit sonne l'heure
Les jours s'en vont je demeure_​
Ce poème d'_Apollinaire_ montre bien comment, d'ordinaire, intervient l'effet de « _patiné_ » suscité par la rencontre : pont / rivière. Le point de vue est toujours celui de quelqu'un arrêté en haut du pont, qui contemple le flux de la rivière qui s'écoule transversalement en contrebas . Si l'image de *Jura* provoque en moi un puissant effet d'imagination, c'est que son « _patiné_ » prend exactement le contrepied de ce dispositif (poétique) traditionnel.

Car c'est à partir d'une position arrêtée en contrebas, que le regard s'élève sur l'enjambement transversal du pont. L'aube rouillée de la grande roue d'un moulin : elle ne tourne pas. Elle est arrêtée comme celle d'un temps qui ne s'écoule à aucune horloge. Un verdoiement _diffus_ de feuillages d'arbres l'enveloppe dans sa permanence, qui est la perdurance même de la Nature. La rivière que l'on ne voit pas, d'être évoquée dans son absence même, perd le caractère de l'écoulement pour prendre celui de l'immobilité : elle ne s'écoule pas, cette rivière que je ne vois pas, mais elle dure à l'image de la durée du paysage. Ce n'est pas la rivière qui s'est absentée, c'est l'idée d'écoulement qu'on lui associe d'en haut des ponts.

Comparée à cette permanence naturelle, l'enjambée grise du pont de béton lancé tout là-haut, parmi les nuages d'un ciel blafard, évoque une sorte de _Zeppelin _aérien prêt à disparaître du tableau à peine larguées ses amarres. Pont en pleine esquisse du geste de s'en aller, pour suivre l'écoulement des nuages. Non sans faire planer le plomb d'une menace sur cette plaine d'innocence.

Cette image refait surgir en moi un souvenir d'enfance à la campagne, chez mes grands-parents, dans les _Landes_. Dans la Forêt, coule la rivière _Leyre_. Un moulin à aube abandonné est bâti le long d'un bief, qu'un barrage en travers de la rivière permettait d'alimenter. Un pont couronnait le barrage. Le barrage s'est rompu, mais l'arche du pont est demeurée en suspens : on l'appellait le _Pont Cassé_. Le bief n'a plus que des eaux mortes. L'aube du moulin ne tourne plus. Enfants, moi et d'autres paÿs, nous regardions souvent du haut du _Pont Cassé_ en arrêtant nos bicyclettes la rivière _Leyre_ couler en contrebas. Un jour, j'ai eu l'idée de descendre au bord de la rivière, en désescaladant la pente abrupte menant du niveau du pont au fond de l'encaissement des eaux. Assis sur la berge de sable roussi, observant des ablettes minuscules se maintenir immobiles dans l'eau de la rivière ensablée sans courant perceptible, j'ai levé les yeux vers le tablier du pont de béton, en partie fracturé, tout là-haut au-dessus de ma tête : par rapport à la permanence immobile de la rivière, des ablettes, du sable de la berge, de moi-même assis sur cette « berge de l'éternité » - j'ai _découvert_ le pont comme fait de l'étoffe même du _temps_ : simple moyen de _passer_ la rivière, d'échapper ce milieu de permanence naturelle, projet ruiné : le _Pont Passé_. Les ponts de béton que j'avais cru durables, je m'y suis vu _passer_ _au passé_ depuis ce contrebas d'éternité de la rivière.

Enfance retrouvée re-_jurée_, qui avait failli s'échapper dans le temps.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Octobre 2015)

Certains ne regardent les photos qu'avec les yeux ... D'autres y ajoutent le coeur !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2015)

macomaniac a dit:


> J'aimerais revenir sur une photo récente de *Jura* qui a suscité quelque controverse par son affichage intial aux «Cimaises» :
> 
> Aperçu de _Saint-Claude_, par *Jura*
> 
> ...



Je n'est pas été informer des controverses de ma photo

Pas sympa 

Ma photo a été prise avec mon iPhone , et en postant ma photo , je voulais juste participer .
Je ne suis pas photographe , il y a beaucoup de pro qui présentent de superbes photos


Je te remercie Macomaniac


----------



## aCLR (6 Octobre 2015)

Bien bien bien


----------



## aCLR (6 Octobre 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Bien bien bien



Si l'intitulé ou le message de ce sujet vous pose problème, rien ne vous empêche de le dire — ici, là-bas, en privé — ou d'ouvrir un autre sujet pour poster vos images ailleurs que sur _le labo_ ou _les cimaises_.
Le portfolio reste ouvert à toutes les propositions même si mon ton vous laisse parfois penser le contraire.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Octobre 2015)

Un truc du genre "Les photos que je prends avec mon téléphone et que j'ai rien pour retoucher" ?


----------



## aCLR (6 Octobre 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Un truc du genre "Les photos que je prends avec mon téléphone et que j'ai rien pour retoucher" ?


"Ces instants que je saisis et que je partage."
L'actualité sur macg.co montre que Adobe propose des versions simplifiées de ces usines à gaz comme le font les sites de partage d'images.


----------



## aCLR (6 Octobre 2015)

J'ai déplacé le message de Romuald ici parce que ça n'est pas un autoportrait de l'auteur du post.
J'y reviendrais car l'autoportrait me tient à cœur et qu'il n'y a qu'ici que je me vois en causer.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Un truc du genre "Les photos que je prends avec mon téléphone et que j'ai rien pour retoucher" ?



Ou je n'ai rien d'autre !


----------



## SirDeck (7 Octobre 2015)

Il se passe des choses dans le labo et on ne me dit rien ? Le nouveau forum tousse quelque peu des fois…


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> J'vais m'faire traiter de modo facho, d'intégriste de l'image et tout et tout — et le j'assume — mais j'ai bien failli avaler mon café de travers en tombant sur cette image de Jura39 sur les cimaises.
> Du coup je l'ai déplacée ici…
> 
> Bon dimanche (ou du moins c'qui reste de cette journée ensoleillée)



en y repensant , je regrette 

j'aime les enterrements a Rouen


----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2015)

jpmiss a dit:


> Voilà, tu sais tout pour la prochaine éclipse de Lune.


Tiens en bonus un excellent article avec de très belles photos.


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Octobre 2015)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tiens en bonus un excellent article avec de très belles photos.



Merci,  non seulement j'ai un tuto de feu, mais en plus je vais réviser mon anglais


----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Merci,  non seulement j'ai un tuto de feu, mais en plus je vais réviser mon anglais


Au pire Google Traduction donne un résultat acceptable...


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2015)

<erreur de saisie>


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2015)

Autant l'avouer d'entrée : je n'aime pas les portraits photographiques pris sur le vif en forme de "têtes de vaches" (comme on dit au cinéma de ces cadrages de visages qui bouchent l'écran). Car l'image suggère une tête en chair et en os qui me ferait face à quelques décimètres de distance. Je ressens toujours une espèce de mouvement de recul à leur vue : le besoin d'augmenter la distance. Je vais pourtant essayer de commenter un portrait en gros plan affiché récemment aux «Cimaises» par *SirDeck*. Parce que ce n'est plus une photo  de "tête de vache" sur le vif : c'est une peinture.

*SirDeck* : Allégorie








​Le modèle photographique (une tête d'homme vue de trois-quart face occupant complètement l'intérieur du cadre au format "en portrait") a, en effet, été retravaillé par des effets picturaux. Une pellicule semi-transparente, au bord déchiqueté, couvre la moitié supérieure du champ de l'image, voilant les yeux et le front et laissant découvert le bas du visage à partir des pommettes et de la moitié inférieure du nez.

Pellicule d'un vert céladon passé contrastant le sépia de cliché ancien : couleurs complémentaires.

Assurant la continuité de grain de l'image, un rendu _pointilliste_ comme en affectionnait _Seurat_. _Impressionnisme_ : prédominance de points de lumière, diluant les formes et abolissant la profondeur.

Superposée à cette texture impressionniste, une construction _cubiste_ de l'image : losange du visage, mi-céladon mi-sépia, concentrant la lumière, encadré de quatre triangles d'ombre d'intensité inégale.

Paradoxe pictural : un _cubisme pointilliste_. Formes géométriques et granularité continuiste. 

Point de focalisation visuel : l'_œil_ droit, seul apparent, à la fois _recouvert_ par la pellicule céladon passée et _transparescent_ à travers. Recouvert et transparescent : ce paradoxe oriente mon attention sur la limite dentelée de la pellicule céladon qui recouvre le haut de l'image. Un effet de craquelure et d'épaisseur de bord plus sombre : comment ne pas penser à ces fresques antiques, quand l'érosion du temps, ou le grattage volontaire d'un archéologue, décape d'une couche ultérieure de badigeon le gisement de la peinture originale ?

_Allégorie_ des rapports entre _peinture_ et _photographie. _À première vue, la photographie se tiendrait "sous" les couches de la peinture, comme le bas photographique du visage sous la pellicule peinte céladon : l'authentique "sous" le factice. "Sous" au sens de : plus près du "réel". Mais la suggestion de la fresque décapée dit autre chose : car sous le badigeon qui recouvre une fresque, ce n'est pas le "réel" qui se tient, mais une "image peinte". Sous la pellicule céladon, ce bas de visage photographique qui émerge dans le _sépia_ irréaliste des anciens clichés : ce n'est pas du _réel_ qui se montre, mais de l'_image_.

_Peinture & Photographie_, dans leur différence de texture illustrée par le contraste entre la pellicule céladon et le cliché sépia, sont comme des arts complémentaires (ce que figure la symétrie cubiste du demi losage peint en vert et du demi losage cliché en sépia pour rendre un visage) unis dans une continuité suggérée par le _pointillisme_ généralisé du rendu : la continuité de l'_art_.

«_L'art ne montre pas le visible - il rend visible_» a dit _Paul Klee_. L'art ne produit pas des images suggérant la présence des corps, ce qui, par la puissance d'une telle suggestion du physique à partir de l'iconique, induirait un effet direct sur les sens. Comme si voir l'image d'un poulet dans une nature morte de _Chardin _allait me mettre l'eau à la bouche, par la suggestion "en corps" d'une cuisse croustillante à mastiquer. Non. L'art métamorphose au contraire les corps en images, pour en rendre visible l'«_eidos_» : la «_forme_» enfoncée dans la «_matière_» (comme aimaient dire plaisamment les _Scolastiques_). Les corps ne sont pas les "_sujets_" de l'art, mais ses "_modèles_". 

À la fin de la «_Recherche du Temps Perdu_», dans le «_Temps Retrouvé_», le narrateur (_Marcel_) atteint une illumination rétrospective. Les femmes qu'il a rencontrées : _Odette_, _Gilberte_, _Albertine_... «_c'est comme si elles avaient posé successivement pour moi dans le temps_» à la manière de _modèles_ pour un _peintre_, afin que je saisisse leur «_eidos_» : leur Forme Immuable, et que je la restitue en image.


----------



## flotow (25 Octobre 2015)

macomaniac a dit:


> [Il y a longtemps que cette photo m'avait tapé dans l'œil]



S'pa étonnant… 



macomaniac a dit:


> [C'est les vacances. Allons-y en mode "touriste"...]


N'oublie pas la crème solaire sur les oreilles ! 



macomaniac a dit:


> à savoir que _la Réunion_ est une île



​


macomaniac a dit:


> Il tombe, en effet, sur cette étrange œuvre de _Land Art_ - art dont le propre, si l'on en croit _Emmanuel Kant_ […]



 merci 



macomaniac a dit:


> […]ce qui *saute* aux yeux comme le motif central de ce tableau : cet *appendice* d'un rouge criard contrastant la *religiosité* des pastels bleus et blancs. Pris isolément, ce piment rouge ne manque pas, certes, de me renvoyer aux images enfantines de *zizis de chiens de fermes en rut*, à la campagne.



 



p.s: erreur de saisie à 3h16 et post suivant à 5h. Tu t'es fait coincer dans le changement d'heure ?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Octobre 2015)

Punaise tu as été capable de lire de bout en bout et dans les détail la prose de macomaniac!  
Belle performance! Personnellement c'est au dessus de mes forces


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2015)

jpmiss a dit:


> Punaise tu as été capable de lire de bout en bout et dans les détail la prose de macomaniac!
> Belle performance! Personnellement c'est au dessus de mes forces



☝︎ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est parce que tu n'es pas _modo_. Être _modo_ (ou l'avoir été comme *Tucpasquic* *flotow* ) démultiplie les facultés de lecture de l'homme. J'y vois comme un écho de cette élévation décrite par _Jean-Jacques Rousseau_ dans le «Contrat Social» en ces termes :

Ce passage de l'état de nature à l'état civil produit dans l'homme un changement très remarquable, en substituant dans sa conduite la justice à l'instinct, et donnant à ses actions la moralité qui leur manquait auparavant. C'est alors seulement que la voix du devoir succédant à l'impulsion physique et le droit à l'appétit, l'homme, qui jusque-là n'avait regardé que lui-même, se voit forcé d'agir sur d'autres principes, et de consulter sa raison avant d'écouter ses penchants. Quoiqu'il se prive dans cet état de plusieurs avantages qu'il tient de la nature, il en regagne de si grands, ses facultés s'exercent et se développent, ses idées s'étendent, ses sentiments s'ennoblissent, son âme tout entière s'élève à tel point que si les abus de cette nouvelle condition ne le dégradaient souvent au-dessous de celle dont il est sorti, il devrait bénir sans cesse l'instant heureux qui l'en arracha pour jamais, et qui, d'un animal stupide et borné, fit un être intelligent et un homme.

​


----------



## Romuald (26 Octobre 2015)

jpmiss a dit:


> Punaise tu as été capable de lire de bout en bout et dans les détail la prose de macomaniac!
> Belle performance!





macomaniac a dit:


> Être _modo_ (ou l'avoir été comme *Tucpasquic* *flotow* ) démultiplie les facultés de lecture de l'homme.


Enfin tout est relatif comme disait Albert (E, pas -r): Il lui a fallu trois mois pour lire le post, le digérer, l'assimiler et en tirer la substantifique moelle


----------



## flotow (26 Octobre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> comme disait Albert


ki ?


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Octobre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Enfin tout est relatif comme disait Albert





flotow a dit:


> ki ?



xondousan, quoi...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2015)

Salut les gars ! 

J'attends toujours avec impatience et délectation les posts de @macomaniac ... Je m'empresse de les copier/coller pour aller m'en repaître dans le bas du forum ! En effet, ici, dans les cîmes l'oxygène se raréfie tellement vite que mes petits (et vieux) poumons n'arrivent plus à suivre !


----------



## aCLR (26 Octobre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Il lui a fallu trois mois pour lire le post



M'a fallu la journée pour comprendre que *flotow* citait des messages sans lien avec le message de *maco* juste au-dessus. Post que j'ai bien lu trois ou quatre fois à la recherche de Kant, d'une île ou d'un appendice religieux en vain. Ce n'est qu'en cliquant sur une des citations que je me suis trouvé projeté deux pages en arrière pour tomber nez-à-nez avec sa composition de chiffons. Ça n'est pas facile tous les jours…


----------



## flotow (26 Octobre 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> xondousan, quoi...


merci


----------



## Romuald (14 Novembre 2015)

@flotow : je suis épaté du dégradé du noir au gris des différents plans . Des heures de post-prod, un appareil et des objectifs de la morkitu couplés à une technique de pointe, un choix parmi quarante-douze photos prises en rafale avec des réglages différents, un coup de bol monstrueux ? Si tu pouvais expliquer


----------



## flotow (15 Novembre 2015)

Je n'ai presque pas touché aux réglages : tons clairs, tons foncés, un petit assombrissement de la partie basse, et une courbe à peine ajustée (79,2% au lieu de 78%, le deuxième point, c'est pour bloquer l'éclaircissement des tons foncés).









J'ai essayé de ne pas être trop sensible, juste assez pour garantir une photo nette.
Après, le D800 aide pas mal  il donne des bons résultats pour commencer sereinement 

J'ai fait une 30aine de photos, des paires en rafales hautes (1/60ème à 200mm à main levée, même stabilisé, ce n'est pas facile que ce soit net). La seconde photo de la paire est toujours la meilleure. Je fait ça pas mal quand je n'ai pas de trépied (au musée, etc.)

Après, comme le temps change, du début à la fin de la prise de vue, ça évolue pas mal. Ça ne fait pas exactement 15 prises de vue de la même chose.
Là, j'aurais pu utiliser le trépied… sauf que je l'avais oublié à la maison en partant…


----------



## Romuald (15 Novembre 2015)

Merci . Cela dit avec mon D40 old school et ma maitrise de PSE9...


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2015)

*Dendrimere* : _Finis Terrae_





​Voilà une photo qui n'a rien d'ordinaire. Car elle montre la fin de l'ordinaire. Elle emprunte au _Rêve_ son noir & blanc : le noir & blanc de l'enfance découvrant la Mer.

Les _Grecs_, habitués à voir partout l'horizon de la Mer, se figuraient dans l'Infini Violet un sein nourricier des formes polychromes finies de la Terre.

Fable démentie à la première rencontre de l'enfance avec la Mer. La plage de sable blanc s'enfonce dans l'océan du noir : la Mer sombre et le Ciel vide. _Finis Terrae_ - Finis_Terre : la Fin de la Terre.

Dessinée à l'encre de Chine dans le blanc du sable : une estacade de béton coupée net dans son avancée. La lumière oblique inversant les proportions sur le sable : silhouette d'un entablement massif écrasant de trop grêles pilastres. Ombres couchées figurant l'avenir de l'édifice debout : le quart de tour imminent de sa chute. Façade de temple _Grec_ évidé.

Au bout de cette perspective d'écroulement suspendu qui ressemble à celle une longue-vue retournée  : un minuscule gisant nu dans l'objectif du Finis_Terre.

--------------------​Cette photo extra-ordinaire, elle m'a rendu la rencontre de l'enfance avec la Mer. Au commencement de l'_Histoire_ est la _Fin_ de l'Histoire. « _In my beginning is my end... in my end is my beginning_ » (_T.S. Eliot - East Coker_). _Illumination _sans Histoire : lumière métaphysique - vision métaphysique.


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Novembre 2015)

Souvaroff a dit:


> & pour les yeux…



Tu pourrais situer... Les Alpes vues des monts du Forez ?


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2015)

*Jean-Paul Mission *- _Nocturne_



​En contemplant cette photo sublime de *Jean-Paul Mission*, je suis l'enfant que je suis toujours. C'est le soir. Le plafond de la grande pièce commune à la campagne est plein d'ombre. Une lampe à suspension éclaire le grand livre d'images : « Choix de textes de l'Ancien Testament ». Les images montrent des hommes habitant la Terre ocre sous le plafond bleu du Ciel : la Maison du Monde.

C'est une pareille « Image Biblique » que délivre cette photo nocturne. Dans son conte : « Pierrot ou les secrets de la nuit », _Michel Tournier _oppose les figures d'_Arlequin_, le peintre, et de _Pierrot_, le boulanger. _Arlequin _est cantonné à ce que montre le Jour dans la lumière irradiante du soleil : l'extériorité de surfaces aux couleurs vives. _Pierrot_, de son côté, a la révélation de la Nuit : la Profondeur qui rayonne dans l'intimité des éléments.

La Nuit déploie l'arche courbe d'un Toit de tente sur le désert du _Namib_. Voûte piquetée d'étoiles laissant goutter une lumière lactée qui donne un Foyer Maternel à la Terre.

Le Désert ne s'échappe pas « ailleurs », dans la platitude d'une ligne de fuite indéfinie : là-bas. Ici-même est la « demeure » : la maison de la Terre sous le toit du Ciel. Camper à même le sol, c'est « habiter ».

Dans le rayonnement de la « Présence » : _je suis_ - _je suis toujours_.
​


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2015)

Tiens c'est moins long que d'habitude.


----------



## Mboum (1 Mars 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> ​



Bonjour, est-ce que cet effet brumeux est intentionnel ? ou la compression peut-être ? , l'ensemble se tient mais il y a un problème avec le point de fuite en effet cela tombe sur la gauche ; peut être un recadrage mais il serait dommage de perdre le mât et son reflet comme point d'équilibre.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2016)

je suis effectivement de ton avis


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Mars 2016)

Mboum a dit:


> peut être un recadrage mais il serait dommage de perdre le mât et son reflet comme point d'équilibre.



C'est possible



​


----------



## Mboum (4 Mars 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est possible
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Bonjour,

non cela ne fonctionne plus maintenant et c'est pire que l'originale, il y a un déséquilibre ; une lourdeur insupportable sur la droite, l'harmonie est cassée, alors que dans le premier jet celle-ci était juste ennuyée par une masse sombre au premier plan sur la gauche.

Cordialement.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

Tu rigoles, tu ne sais pas ce que c'est qu'utiliser une perspective ? La masse importante à droite est blanche et plus légère que le bleu à gauche, ce qui équilibre. Pour t'en convaincre regarde cette lecture en niveaux de gris ce qu'il faut souvent faire dans toute composition graphique et pas focément en photo. Et si tu n'aimes pas, les coups et les douleurs c'est selon les gens... 

Bien cordialement.



​PS : moi à l'origine je ne la trouve pas terrible terrible cette photo, mais comme tu as demandé à l'arranger...


----------



## flotow (4 Mars 2016)

Mboum a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> non cela ne fonctionne plus maintenant et c'est pire que l'originale, il y a un déséquilibre ; une lourdeur insupportable sur la droite, l'harmonie est cassée, alors que dans le premier jet celle-ci était juste ennuyée par une masse sombre au premier plan sur la gauche.
> 
> Cordialement.





Toum'aï a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu rigoles, tu ne sais pas ce que c'est qu'utiliser une perspective ? La masse importante à droite est blanche et plus légère que le bleu à gauche, ce qui équilibre. Pour t'en convaincre regarde cette lecture en niveaux de gris ce qu'il faut souvent faire dans toute composition graphique et pas focément en photo. Et si tu n'aimes pas, les coups et les douleurs c'est selon les gens...
> 
> ...



Et en carré… ça donnerai quoi ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Mars 2016)

flotow a dit:


> Et en carré… ça donnerai quoi ?



Le format marine c'est un ratio de 1 : 1,618
Le format paysage c'est 1 : 1,414
Et le format figure c'est 1 : 1,21

Là faudrait choisir en le format marine et paysage pour être raccord.


----------



## flotow (11 Mars 2016)

mmm… mmm…




J'ai fait cette photo hier soir, après la tombée de la nuit, dans la forêt. Les contrastes sont très importants, et j'ai une partie de la photo qui est brulée. Pas uniquement le halo du feu, mais aussi le tronc à gauche.
Pour le cadrage, ça part de l'impératif d'avoir un halo, et donc de mettre le feu derrière un tronc. D'ou le tronc qui est presque au centre de la photo. Et puis, il y a des arbres partout. Incroyables.

J'étais déjà à -2/3 ev et pourtant… pas assez pour baisser la sensibilité (6400 ISO / ƒ1.4 / 1/40). J'essayerai bien à -1 1/3 ev la prochaine fois.

C'est fait à main levé, donc j'en suis quand même plutôt content. C'est bougé, mais ça ne se voit pas une fois réduit).
J'ai la solution du trépied, mais ça donne moins de possibilité dans un cas comme ça (le tracteur bouge pas mal).

Bref, des conseils pour faire la même chose avec un peu moins de brulé ?

P.S pour lancer marcomaniac… les couleurs sont les mêmes que sur la pochette de _A Bigger Bang_ !


----------



## SirDeck (11 Mars 2016)

On s'en fou du brûlé sur ce type d'image non ?

Après, techniquement, pour éviter ça, il n'y a pas 36 solutions : Augmenter la dynamique.
Soit tu investis dans un apn avec un capteur qui a plus de dynamique, mais ça restera limité
Soit tu utilises le mode braketing de ton apn en mode rafale en faisant varier d'1EV à chaque fois. Au développement tu actives la fonction HDR (LR propose ça de manière native) pour obtenir une image avec la dynamique que tu cherches.

Ton problème est le problème de base depuis le début de la photographie. Soit le ciel était blanc, soit le sol était noir. La solution était déjà de prendre 2 photos, une pour le sol et une pour le ciel et de monter sous l'agrandisseur les deux expositions pour obtenir un tirage qui se tienne.


----------



## flotow (11 Mars 2016)

SirDeck a dit:


> On s'en fou du brûlé sur ce type d'image non ?


Oui, mais ça n'empêche pas de poser la question 



SirDeck a dit:


> Après, techniquement, pour éviter ça, il n'y a pas 36 solutions : Augmenter la dynamique.
> Soit tu investis dans un apn avec un capteur qui a plus de dynamique, mais ça restera limité
> Soit tu utilises le mode braketing de ton apn en mode rafale en faisant varier d'1EV à chaque fois. Au développement tu actives la fonction HDR (LR propose ça de manière native) pour obtenir une image avec la dynamique que tu cherches.
> 
> Ton problème est le problème de base depuis le début de la photographie. Soit le ciel était blanc, soit le sol était noir. La solution était déjà de prendre 2 photos, une pour le sol et une pour le ciel et de monter sous l'agrandisseur les deux expositions pour obtenir un tirage qui se tienne.



Attention, je ne cherche pas à avoir une image parfaitement exposée ou il n'y a plus cet effet d'éclat !

J'essayerai le bracketing la prochaine fois, juste pour voir ce que ça donne. 
L'appareil à justement suffisamment de dynamique et de manière générale je n'utilise que très rarement le bracketing.


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mars 2016)

Et le format raw natif c'est pas mal aussi. C'est quoi ton APN ?


----------



## SirDeck (11 Mars 2016)

Ah. Pour moi, le RAW, c'était une évidence. Je ne comprends toujours pas à quoi sert le jpeg sur un apn 

Ce type de scène présente une dynamique trop forte pour les capteurs actuels (qui sont pourtant supérieurs au film). Après, une fois avoir composé une image HDR, on la tire comme on le souhaite. On peut choisir d'avoir de fortes hautes lumières et des ombres denses. Mais cette fois on gardera des détails dans les hautes lumières comme dans les basses lumières.

Il y a également d'autres solutions à explorer.
Utiliser un profil à courbe linéaire. En effet, les courbes appliquées lors du passage en gamma 2 lors de la derawtisation sont franchement en S. Elles écrasent donc les hautes et basses lumières, d'où une perte de détails dans les ombres et les hautes lumières.
Utiliser une technique de… photographe  Il s'agit d'être là au moment où la dynamique est moins forte, lorsque le ciel est encore éclairé. Son degré d'éclairage doit être adapté à la lumière artificielle présente. Il y a un moment où l'équilibre se fait.


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mars 2016)

Il arrive un moment où, pour atteindre une exigence de qualité contrariée par de grands écarts de valeurs, on soit obligé d'utiliser des logiciels de développement performants (LR ou PS). Pour ma part je préfère PS parce que je travaille beaucoup avec les masques, un peu en HDR mais pas trop, ça pique les yeux. La qualité d'une photo tient surtout dans le discours qu'elle tient et dans l'histoire qu'elle raconte. Il m'arrive de vendre des photos et ce ne sont pas toujours les plus chiadées. Et puis, j'ai des restes de chambre noire...


----------



## SirDeck (11 Mars 2016)

LR permet le masquage  C'est plus comme des U-point et ça n'a pas la précision de PS, mais ça agit sur le RAW. C'est donc intéressant lorsque l'on travaille à la limite des capacités du fichier.
Pour ce qui est du HDR, pour que ça pique les yeux, il faut le faire exprès ! JP a montré des traitements HDR très naturels. Par défaut le mode HDR de LR est plutôt naturel également (si tu mets tout les potar à 0 lors du développement c'est carrément plat)


----------



## flotow (11 Mars 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et le format raw natif c'est pas mal aussi. C'est quoi ton APN ?


Un D800.



SirDeck a dit:


> Ah. Pour moi, le RAW, c'était une évidence. Je ne comprends toujours pas à quoi sert le jpeg sur un pan


C'est du RAW. Mais en 12 bit compressé sans perte. Parce que sinon, voilà le poids  

A 6400 ISO la dynamique est réduite, ça me fait des trucs un peu laids dans les extremes.



SirDeck a dit:


> Ce type de scène présente une dynamique trop forte pour les capteurs actuels (qui sont pourtant supérieurs au film). Après, une fois avoir composé une image HDR, on la tire comme on le souhaite. On peut choisir d'avoir de fortes hautes lumières et des ombres denses. Mais cette fois on gardera des détails dans les hautes lumières comme dans les basses lumières.
> 
> Il y a également d'autres solutions à explorer.
> Utiliser un profil à courbe linéaire. En effet, les courbes appliquées lors du passage en gamma 2 lors de la derawtisation sont franchement en S. Elles écrasent donc les hautes et basses lumières, d'où une perte de détails dans les ombres et les hautes lumières.
> Utiliser une technique de… photographe  Il s'agit d'être là au moment où la dynamique est moins forte, lorsque le ciel est encore éclairé. Son degré d'éclairage doit être adapté à la lumière artificielle présente. Il y a un moment où l'équilibre se fait.



J'avais déjà entendu parler des profils linéaires mais je n'ai jamais essayé car j'ai toujours été satisfait du résultat que j'ai eu pour les autres photos. Je vais regarder ça ce week-end. C'est l'occasion d'essayer.

Quant à être là au bon moment, ce n'est pas toujours possible.
Par exemple, là je suis passé dans la forêt, j'ai vu de la lumière, je me suis garé et j'y suis allé. Difficile de planifier.
Après, je surveille le temps, mais pour ça, il faut à peut près que je sache où aller 



Toum'aï a dit:


> Il arrive un moment où, pour atteindre une exigence de qualité contrariée par de grands écarts de valeurs, on soit obligé d'utiliser des logiciels de développement performants (LR ou PS). Pour ma part je préfère PS parce que je travaille beaucoup avec les masques, un peu en HDR mais pas trop, ça pique les yeux. La qualité d'une photo tient surtout dans le discours qu'elle tient et dans l'histoire qu'elle raconte. Il m'arrive de vendre des photos et ce ne sont pas toujours les plus chiadées. Et puis, j'ai des restes de chambre noire...



Le HDR, je n'ai jamais essayé, mais j'ai déjà pris des photos pour en faire au cas ou l'exposition nominale n'aurait pas été correcte.
Bien d'accord sur ce raconte la photo par rapport à la technique !



SirDeck a dit:


> LR permet le masquage  C'est plus comme des U-point et ça n'a pas la précision de PS, mais ça agit sur le RAW. C'est donc intéressant lorsque l'on travaille à la limite des capacités du fichier.
> Pour ce qui est du HDR, pour que ça pique les yeux, il faut le faire exprès ! JP a montré des traitements HDR très naturels. Par défaut le mode HDR de LR est plutôt naturel également (si tu mets tout les potar à 0 lors du développement c'est carrément plat)



Les U-point étaient bien plus avancés pour la selection que le coup de pinceau de LR.
Après, le pinceau c'est super rapide et sur une zone qui n'est pas limitée ni radiale.


----------



## SirDeck (11 Mars 2016)

Je ne pensais pas au pinceau


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2016)

Contrepoint dominical : vous reprendrez bien un peu de rhétorique ?​
Imaginons que nous regardions un paysage : qu'est-ce que nous voyons ? Les choses mêmes, c'est-à-dire des figures colorées distinctes qui s'étagent dans une profondeur d'espace - avons-nous envie de dire. _Ttt ! Ttt !_ répondent les peintres _Impressionnistes_ - cette délimination des couleurs dans des figures distinctes, et cet étagement en profondeur, n'appartiennent pas aux « phénomènes » en eux-mêmes (ce qui se présente ou ce qui se donne _tel quel_) ; mais provient d'une construction intellectuelle automatique de notre esprit : nous délimitons les couleurs dans des figures identifiables, et nous étageons ces figures dans une perspective d'espace en profondeur. Pour prendre une image : nous voyons toujours « à travers une vitre », sans nous apercevoir qu'il y a une vitre.

Les _Impressionnistes_ peignent alors en « enlevant la vitre » (les projections intellectuelles de notre esprit) : plus de figures délimitées, plus de profondeur d'espace perspectif. Rien qu'un plan de couleurs sans délimitations nettes : une brume, ou un brouillard coloré où les teintes sont animées de vibrations. Lorsque _Renoir_ regarde sa femme assise dans l'herbe d'un pré, il voit le blanc de la robe et le rosé du visage vibrant égalitairement parmi les tâches florales dans un plan sans discrimination. Ôtée la vitre intellectuelle créant la séparation des choses et la profondeur de la perspective, reste la vibration plane du phénomène coloré destinée à susciter une émotion sensible pure, désintellectualisée.

Je viens de tenir ce petit discours pour tenter d'appréhender cette surprenante photo des «Cimaises» qui se présente comme un tableau :

*SirDeck* : Voir​





Cette photo a tout d'un manifeste « _post-impressionniste_ ». De l'_impressionnisme_, nous avons la « matière » colorée : le brouillard tachiste refusant la délimination distinctive des figures et la profondeur de l'étagement en perspective. Un _Renoir_ ou un _Monet_. Le « tableau » est donc _impressionniste_. Mais il y a une différence extraordinaire : c'est que la « vitre » n'a pas disparu ! Elle est là, la fameuse « vitre », que les _impressionnistes_ supprimaient de leurs tableaux, avec une innovation : c'est qu'à la différence de la perception ordinaire, où cette « vitre » de la construction intellectuelle des phénomènes en « choses » n'apparaît pas, tellement elle est « naïve » ; dans le tableau de *SirDeck* la « vitre » est rendue visible : elle se montre en tant que « vitre ».

*SirDeck* pratique un art « savant » : les images ne montrent pas un simple « contenu » d'objet, elles montrent comment procède la perception des objets : la « forme » de leur perception.

Donc notre tableau floral _impressionniste_ apparaît derrière une « vitre » qui se montre. Pour faire voir une vitre, alors qu'une vitre par définition est transparente, c'est-à-dire laisse voir sans être vue, on peut la montrer délimitée dans un cadre de fenêtre. Ce n'est pas le cas ici : si la vitre se montre, c'est qu'elle n'est pas transparente. Manifestement, elle est de verre parfaitement lisse du côté du sujet qui regarde ; par contre, elle est granuleuse, dans une version micropointillée de verre cathédrale, du côté de l'objet qui est regardé.

Allons un peu plus loin : le tableau _impressionniste_ des taches florales planes et floues, rien de permet de dire qu'il est « au-delà » de la vitre (car ce serait restituer une profondeur d'espace de l'autre côté de la vitre). Non : je peux très bien me figurer qu'il se peint à même la surface granuleuse qui fait l'autre côté de la vitre. La combinaison de granulosité vitreuse et de brouillard coloré donne l'impression de véritables « empreintes digitales » florales de l'autre côté de la vitre. Le « phénomène » touche la vitre et y laisse l'empreinte de ses « doigts ». Est-ce le phénomène intrinsèquement qui est flou ? Est-ce le revers de la vitre qui est granuleux ? La photo montre cette ambivalence en la laissant dans l'indécidé.

Ce que décide, par contre, cette photo, c'est qu'il y a toujours une « vitre ». Les _Impressionnistes_ croyaient pouvoir « toucher » la vibration colorée du phénomène dans une « émotion pure » dépouillée des constructions de l'intelligence (en quoi ils étaient tous _bergsoniens_). *SirDeck* montre exactement l'inverse dans cette photo : les émotions suscitées par la vibration colorée du phénomène, elles se peignent toujours, dans une espèce de granulosité, de l'autre côté de la vitre de l'esprit : son «revers » sensible.

Mais la « vitre » a un « avers », qui, lui, est parfaitement lisse. L'esprit se rend compte du caractère lisse de l'« avers » de la « vitre », parce que précisément son « revers » est brouillé : un tableau sensible se peint, en mode _impressionniste_, à même la granulosité vitreuse. Ce « revers » brouillé du sensible permet précisément à l'esprit d'apercevoir la limpidité de l'« avers » de la « vitre ». Appréhendant cette limpidité de la « vitre » _ de son côté propre_, l'esprit se comprend comme une « intelligence libre ». Là est la « profondeur » fondamentale de l'« espace » : elle n'est pas là-bas, comme une perspective d'accueil des choses opaques d'un monde ; elle est ici, en tant que dimension sans fin de la liberté intelligible.

Une étonnante « douceur » émane de cette photo, qu'aucun tableau _impressionniste_ n'a jamais eue. Il y a toujours (je trouve) dans les toiles _impressionnistes_ un tohu-bohu sensible opaque : ces nymphéas, ces bals musettes, ces cathédrales - combien ils me « répugnent à l'esprit », avec cette matière inintelligible de couleurs dont aucune vibration n'allège l'absurdité brute et sur laquelle s'empâte mon émotion de malaise. Au contraire, ce tableau _impressionniste_ peint de l'autre côté de la « vitre », combien sa vibration colorée m'est légère, paisible, car de ce côté-ci de la vitre, son côté lisse, mon esprit se meut dans la pure sérénité de la liberté : la dimension de l'« Idée ».


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> une émotion sensible pure, désintellectualisée


Pas tant que cela, ha ha !


macomaniac a dit:


> Il y a toujours (je trouve) dans les toiles _impressionnistes_ un tohu-bohu sensible opaque : ces nymphéas, ces bals musettes, ces cathédrales - combien ils me « répugnent à l'esprit », avec cette matière inintelligible de couleurs dont aucune vibration n'allège l'absurdité brute et sur laquelle s'empâte mon émotion de malaise.



Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord ! Ou plutôt, je suis prêt à croire à cette couche de malaise qui recouvre ton émotion, si tu fais partie des heureux possesseurs d'un — ou soyons fou plusieurs — tableaux originaux de maitres impressionnistes. Dans le cas contraire, toi comme moi n'avons que de rares occasions d'aller contempler ces œuvres au musée, nous nous contentons donc de reproductions imprimées. Alors là, oui, je peux entendre ce discours sur la matière, la vibrance, l'émotion, le malaise. Mais lorsque tu te retrouves en face de l'original, tout ça ne tient plus. L'œil retrouve toute latitude pour intellectualiser l'image, le sujet peint sur la toile. Les émotions reviennent, resurgissent d'un coin oublié, d'un tiroir trop longtemps resté clos. Le regard du peintre, la gestuelle de l'ouvrage et la plastique du sujet s'étalent avec force et procurent un sentiment de beauté très « colorée », si tu veux mon avis.


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2016)

Ceci dit, j'aime beaucoup cette image de SirDeck !


----------



## Romuald (21 Mars 2016)

aCLR a dit:


> Les émotions reviennent, resurgissent d'un coin oublié, d'un tiroir trop longtemps resté clos. Le regard du peintre, la gestuelle de l'ouvrage et la plastique du sujet s'étalent avec force et procurent un sentiment de beauté très « colorée », si tu veux mon avis.


Tu me donnes envie de retourner à Marmottan ou à Orsay


----------



## SirDeck (21 Mars 2016)

C'est marrant, en vous lisant, je me suis rendu compte que j'étais allé voir une expo autour du moment de cette prise de vues. Je fouille dans LR et :





Les amateurs reconnaîtront les tableaux (j'adore ses chats et leurs attitudes plus réalistes que sur n'importe quelles photos). Mais comment une expo vue après la prise de vues a pu influencer cette dernière ? Comme vous le savez, Einstein comme le Dalaï-lama nous disent que le temps est relatif ou qu'il est une construc… J'déconne. Lorsqu'il y a une telle exposition, la communication qui l'entoure nous baigne littéralement dans l'œuvre.
Et puis, le hasard bien sûr ; Il n'y a jamais autant de buée sur la vitrine de cette fleuriste que j'affectionne.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2016)

J'avais commenté naguère à la  ☞*page 36*☜ du «Labo» (message #712) la photo d'*Yvos* ci-dessous :​



​Ce qui m'avait alors frappé (en résumé) est le fait que l'enfant de l'avant-plan s'avançait, sur la surface mouillée de la plage, vers ce qui lui paraissait un horizon ouvert de la mer et du ciel ; tandis que la silhouette adulte de l'_Autre_, dos tourné à cet horizon apparent, le renvoyait à un statut de décor de théâtre peint en trompe-l'œil : une toile verticale figurative de mer et de ciel, le véritable spectacle se situant à rebours en suivant la direction inverse du regard de ce personnage : là où je me trouve précisément, moi qui regarde dans le même sens que l'enfant, si seulement j'étais capable de me retourner pour voir ce à quoi je tourne le dos...

Eh bien ! la dernière photo qu'*Yvos* a accroché aux «Cimaises», ne voilà-t-il pas qu'elle reprend, syntaxiquement, cette mise-en-scène d'une grande rigueur formelle, en en faisant varier les éléments du décor ?




​Nous retrouvons, en effet, la bipartition fondamentale : avant-plan horizontal / arrière-plan vertical. L'avant-plan horizontal de la plage mouillée est remplacé ici par l'avant-plan horizontal de la berge rocailleuse et des eaux chocolat d'un rio ; tandis que l'arrière-plan vertical de la mer et du ciel se trouve subtitué par un arrière-plan vertical de selva, de montagne et de ciel.

Nous retrouvons, également, la diagonale des 2 personnages : l'enfant d'avant-plan tourné vers le plan vertical qui lui paraît un horizon / l'adulte d'arrière-plan tournant le dos à cet horizon prétendu, le renvoyant par là à un statut de trompe-l'œil vertical, pour regarder au contraire, par-delà l'enfant, la dimension invisible de l'Origine.

J'en retrouve la même fulgurante impression : moi qui contemple cette scène dans le même sens que l'enfant, le regard inverse de l'_Autre_ adossé au panneau vertical du fond me traverse, pour regarder ce que je ne vois pas, parce que je lui tourne le dos : la dimension de l'Origine. J'éprouve la même impulsion d'arrachement : moi qui regarde de l'avant, comme s'il y avait un horizon d'histoire déployé par le temps en-avant - « il faut que je me retourne », si je veux contempler l'Origine.

Fascination d'enfant pour la « profondeur » de la vie sauvage. Il suffirait de traverser ce rio, pour s'immerger dans le « Cœur des Ténèbres ». _Peter Fleming_ (frère de _Ian_) s'imaginant toucher, au fin fond de la Forêt Amazonienne, la révélation promise : « le Réel - enfin ! », au moment où la présence écrasante de la vie végétale le submerge. _Peter Mathiessen_ se croyant, dans les montagnes de la _Nouvelle-Guinée_, retourné « deux saisons à l'âge de pierre ». _Tobias Schneebaum_ régressant, dans une espèce de cauchemar cannibale, « au pays des hommes nus ».

Mais voici qu'adossé à cet horizon prétendu de la vie sauvage, se tient, retourné, cet _Autre_ qui regarde en sens inverse, renvoyant par là la profondeur _conradienne _du « Cœur des Ténèbres » à la verticalité de toile peinte d'un trompe-l'œil. Cet _Autre_ regarde derrière l'enfant, comme il regarde derrière moi -  moi dont le regard file en-avant dans le même sens que celui de l'enfant.

L'enfant que j'ai été, s'en est allé en-avant, dans le cours du Temps et de l'Histoire, en direction d'horizons prétendus qui ne sont que des toiles peintes en trompe-l'œil. Non que je n'ai pas rencontré de ces _Autres_, tournant le dos à mes prétendus horizons, qui regardaient derrière moi : la dimension de l'Origine. Une fois encore, l'occasion m'en est donnée : « il faut que je me retourne ! » 


​


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Avril 2016)

Remettons les pendules à l'heure...
http://www.franceinter.fr/emission-le-billet-dalex-vizorek-dites-spaghettiiiiiiii
C'est de l'humour mais tout n'est pas faux ​


----------



## Pi-Wan (17 Mai 2016)

quenaur a dit:


> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/764568DSC0904.jpg​



Tu as plus d'info dessus?


----------



## quenaur (18 Mai 2016)

Pi-Wan a dit:


> Tu as plus d'info dessus?


Non, rien du tout, c'était au salon de l'auto à Geneve


----------



## aCLR (16 Juin 2016)

Nom de Doc !
Mes yeux me piquent !
Encore 2/10e qui se barrent !
Je ne te remercie pas !


----------



## aCLR (16 Juin 2016)

T'es un mercenaire à la solde de @thebiglebowsky !
Ça n'est pas possible autrement !


----------



## Romuald (16 Juin 2016)

aCLR a dit:


> Nom de Doc !
> Mes yeux me piquent !
> Encore 2/10e qui se barrent !
> Je ne te remercie pas !


Mais de qui et de quoi que tu causes ? Tu en as profité pour passer la serpillère ou bien ?


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2016)

*SirDeck* : Satori






​Une photographie (comme un tableau) montre un aperçu dans l'encadrement d'une fenêtre. Une fenêtre découpe une ouverture dans  un mur vertical. Le mur entoure la fenêtre. Son plan renvoie à l'espace de résidence où se tient le sujet qui regarde par la fenêtre : la pièce d'habitation. 

Mais au fait, lorsque je regarde en étant sorti de chez moi - que vois-je ? si ce n'est un aperçu, encore, dans le cadre d'une fenêtre. Car mon champ visuel est borné par un encadrement, qui marque ses limites, et ce qui excède ce cadre visuel est comme un mur opaque qui me renvoie à ma position de sujet : le mur de mon espace intime, cette pièce que je ne quitte jamais et qui est mon lieu de résidence en tant que sujet conscient.

Une photographie fait glisser un autre aperçu que l'aperçu familier, dans la fenêtre de perception d'un sujet. Ce qui renvoie à l'expérience du voyage. Mais dans ce voyage photographique, je ne suis voyageur qu'en imagination sans être engagé de corps dans un déplacement géographique. 

Libre des affres de l'aventure, il m'est donc loisible de suivre en esprit sans résistance la suggestion d'un aperçu photographique. Et ce que me suggère un aperçu photographique, c'est de laisser avancer mon imagination dans l'espace figuré en perdant de vue le cadre de la fenêtre. Càd. en consentant à une dépossession de moi momentanée, dans une sorte de transe qui tend à me faire oublier cette pièce où j'habite toujours : ma résidence de conscience.

Beaucoup de photographies proposent un aperçu organisé selon une illusion de perspective : une profondeur à l'horizontale, appelant à s'avancer en esprit dans un champ terrestre, comme si l'esprit était un corps marchant sur le sol et se dirigeant vers un lointain perçu à hauteur d'homme.

Si une mare m'est figurée dans un tel aperçu photographique, le plan de son eau et les nénufars de sa surface apparaissent profilés en ligne de fuite, parce que le voyage qui m'est proposé ressemble à une marche imaginaire à l'horizontale vers un lointain terrestre.

Dans l'aperçu photographique de *SirDeck*, les nénufars ne sont pas couchés : ils me font face, dressés verticalement devant moi.

Pourquoi les nénufars me font-ils face, alors qu'ils ne me font jamais face lorsque je me promène ? - ils me font face, sans s'échapper à l'oblique, parce que l'eau de la mare me fait face, sans s'échapper à l'oblique. 

Pourquoi l'eau de la mare me fait-elle face, sans s'échapper à l'oblique, comme le font toutes les mares ? Parce que cette mare n'a pas de limites, même si l'aperçu qu'en donne la photographie a des bords - mais n'ai-je pas accepté de voyager librement en imagination, càd. de passer par la fenêtre ?

Cette mare qui n'a pas de limite, ne peut donc pas être rapportée au référentiel d'un sol couché à l'horizontale supportant le voyageur. Mais, en l'absence d'un sol qui l'inscrirait dans une perspective couchée, cette mare sans bords se confond avec le ciel dont aucun sol ne la sépare. 

Un ciel sombre et nuageux, abolissant les au-delà. Dans le plan sans profondeur de cette eau du ciel, flottent des feuillages d'arbres en compagnie de nénufars. 

Parce que la mare n'a pas de bords, et qu'elle est donc identique au ciel, les détails du paysage y sont inscrits égalitairement. Et moi-même qui m'y avance, je m'y plonge à égalité, parce qu'en esprit, j'ai quitté ma pièce de résidence, je suis passé par la fenêtre et je suis tombé dans la mare sans bords identique au ciel :

_vieil étang sans bords_
_feuillages et nénufars nagent_
_parmi les nuages_​


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2016)

C'est la grande forme, maco !
Je ne sais pas si les nénuphars me font face ou pas dans une mare sans bord, par contre la fleur de nénuphar posée comme un soleil dans l'unique trouée blanche de nuages gris, elle, me fait de l'oeil et illumine ce dimanche encore et toujours pourri.

Sans parler de la composition de l'ensemble (on n'est pas en cuisine), chapeau !


----------



## SirDeck (19 Juin 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> *SirDeck* : Satori
> http://karlovy.vary.free.fr/_DSF1194.jpg ​…
> 
> Mais au fait, lorsque je regarde en étant sorti de chez moi - que vois-je ? si ce n'est un aperçu, encore, dans le cadre d'une fenêtre. Car mon champ visuel est borné par un encadrement, qui marque ses limites, et ce qui excède ce cadre visuel est comme un mur opaque qui me renvoie à ma position de sujet : le mur de mon espace intime, cette pièce que je ne quitte jamais et qui est mon lieu de résidence en tant que sujet conscient.




Merci,

C'est toujours intéressant de connaître la lecture d'une de ses images.

Je réagirais sur le cadre et cela du point de vue de la psychologie cognitive (hum hum !). La vision est une construction, l'image que l'on voit dans notre tête, l'image mentale, est une construction. L'œil est en fait très limité et l'image que l'on peut capter en sorite de cet organe sensoriel à un instant T est très éloignée de l'idée que l'on s'en fait. Contrairement à un capteur ou une pellicule, la rétine n'a pas une sensibilité homogène sur sa surface. Pour faire court, la zone qui présente une résolution couleur de qualité est toute petite (fovéa). Si vous tendez votre bras et vous concentrez sur l'ongle de votre pouce en essayant de faire abstraction de ce qui n'est pas la perception immédiate en provenance de l'œil vous verrez que seul une petite partie de l'ongle est nette et détaillée et que le tour du centre de l'ongle perd déjà en détaille (macula de la rétine) et que très rapidement c'est flou et très imprécis autour. L'image mentale est donc une construction qui se base sur un ensemble d'images collectées par des saccades oculaires successives misent en mémoire d'une part et sur ce qui est déjà en mémoire d'autre part. Cette deuxième part est en fait majoritaire. C'est pourquoi on dit que la perception est Top-Down en neurosciences : l'essentielle de la perception est construite depuis des éléments provenant de structures cérébrales et non de l'extérieur.
Tout cela pour dire que justement le cadre en photo est un des éléments qui fait que la photo est loin de ce que l'on perçoit en réalité. Car justement la perception ne connaît pas de cadre si ce n'est un cadre imposé par l'extérieur comme une fenêtre ou une photo. La photo peut donc être vue comme une fenêtre. Mais l'image mentale n'a pas de limite claire.

Donc comme toute chose en photographie, le cadre est une "manipulation" de la réalité. Il supprime des éléments du réel (le truc à droite qui déséquilibre l'image, hop, supprimé). Il me semble très important de le distinguer du point de vue, élément à mon sens le plus important de la prise de vues. Le point de vue, comme son nom l'indique, c'est le point depuis lequel on prend la photo. La variation de ce point entraîne la variation de la position et de la taille des éléments entre eux dans l'image. Le choix du cadre se fait par le choix de focal. Depuis un point de vue donné, si je souhaite découper l'image de manière large, j'utiliserai un grand-angle et si au contraire je souhaite isoler un petit cadre dans l'image j'utiliserai une grande focale. La combinaison entre le point de vue et le cadrage (donc la focale) forme la composition.

Au début, n'utiliser qu'une focale fixe permet, en réduisant considérablement le nombre de compositions possibles (le cadre étant fixe), de mieux appréhender le point de vue et son importance. Le cadre reste essentiel et il est préférable de se laisser le choix de le repenser un peu au tirage. Il faut pour cela cadrer large à la prise de vues pour se laisser des marges de manœuvre au tirage.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2016)

Merci également pour cet échange. À mon tour de relayer à propos de cette remarque :



SirDeck a dit:


> la perception ne connaît pas de cadre si ce n'est un cadre imposé par l'extérieur comme une fenêtre ou une photo. La photo peut donc être vue comme une fenêtre. Mais l'image mentale n'a pas de limite claire.



Pas de cadre net et tranché comme l'encadrement d'une photographie : oui. Mais bel et bien un "pourtour" qui constitue sa limite.

Sans recourir à aucune théorie, permets-moi un descriptif en terme d'attention simple.

Je suis dans une pièce de rez-de-chaussée d'une maison à la campagne. Devant moi, une porte-fenêtre grande ouverte, dans l'encadrement de laquelle j'aperçois un paysage verdoyant (herbe, arbres, ciel). Le paysage dans l'encadrement net de la porte-fenêtre ressemble à ce que présente une photographie.

Maintenant, je m'avance lentement vers cette porte-fenêtre : le paysage verdoyant grandit, tandis que recule latéralement l'encadrement de la porte-fenêtre, qui peu à peu perd sa délimitation nette.

À présent, je suis carrément sur le seuil de la porte-fenêtre : devant moi, le paysage verdoyant est devenu un champ élargi qui s'étend jusqu'à ce pourtour flou désormais de l'encadrement de la porte-fenêtre à l'intérieur duquel je me tiens.

Je m'avance encore, au  point de passer à travers la porte-fenêtre et de la laisser derrière-moi. Ai-je pour autant perdu tout "encadrement" du paysage de ma perception visuelle ? Non, car ce champ visuel (intelligiblement reconstruit en grande partie comme tu le dis) a toujours des "bords" : un "entourage" opaque qui marque ses limites, et que je sens comme un pourtour latéral flou de mon champ visuel.

C'est donc comme si, ayant dépassé le cadre initial net (et quasi photographique) de la porte-fenêtre, pour m'avancer au-devant du paysage, j'emportais avec moi toujours un cadre de porte-fenêtre, mais transformé en entourage opaque latéral de mon champ de perception.

En prêtant attention (par un simple acte de conscience intellectuelle) à ce pourtour opaque de mon champ visuel "en-avant", je m'aperçois qu'il équivaut à la zone de recollement entre ce que je "vois" ("devant") et ce que je ne "vois pas", mais que je "sens" ("derrière").

Car j'ai toujours conscience de "ne pas voir en-arrière", tout en "voyant en-avant". Ce que je ne vois pas en-arrière, est cette présence opaque : l'adossement de ma perception. La façon dont mon "corps" se présente à moi qui perçois en-avant : comme cet encoquillement-arrière opaque, cette sorte de conque arrière sombre dont j'ai la sensation sans qu'elle fasse partie du champ de la perception en-avant.

Cet à-dos opaque que je sens toujours, il s'incurve vers l'avant pour venir se recoller à la périphérie de mon champ visuel et constituer sa bordure.

Bref : au moment même où je perçois largement en-avant le paysage verdoyant, je me sens consciemment adossé à une espèce de niche opaque arrière : ce qui constitue à l'état brut mon expérience de sujet ne se confondant pas avec le paysage perçu en-avant. Le fait de se sentir "locataire" d'un à-dos opaque.

Cette "conscience de l'à-dos opaque", concomitante de la perception visuelle en-avant, fait que je ne sors jamais de ma "niche", lorsque je perçois grand angle un paysage. Car je sens toujours cet "encadrement de porte-fenêtre" que je n'arrive pas à quitter : la limite de cet à-dos opaque, qui est comme ma "pièce de résidence" (mon corps).

Par rapport à cette expérience d'un à-dos opaque permanent du champ visuel perçu en-avant, une photographie m'offre une fenêtre limitée par un encadrement net, dans lequel je vois un paysage. Cette présentation suscite chez moi un mouvement de l'imagination : voici que je m'avance en esprit en direction de ce paysage photographique, ce qui fait que son champ ne cesse de grandir et son cadre recule latéralement.

Au moment où les bords du cadre de la photographie ont tellement glissé latéralement que j'ai l'impression d'être quasi sur le seuil d'une porte-fenêtre, ils viennent *coïncider* avec cet entourage flou de mon champ perceptif, qui est celui de mon à-dossement corporel. Je fais l'expérience d'une *coïncidence* du pourtour flou de ma niche corporelle avec le cadre élargi de la photographie.

À ce point de *coïncidence*, j'ai la possibilité de poursuivre cette avancée dans le paysage photographique, en cessant de sentir mon à-dos corporel opaque : je perds conscience de "bords du paysage" en perdant conscience de moi, au sens où je ne sens plus d'à-dos corporel opaque du champ de la perception. Ce passage à la transparence du sujet qui s'oublie dans le paysage : c'est ce que j'appelle le Satori.

Dans des moments d'extrême dépassement de soi dans la magnitude d'un paysage terrestre, cette expérience intervient en éclair. La photographie me paraît tendre la promesse formelle d'un pareil éclair incorporel. Si ce qui m'est montré dans l'encadrement de sa fenêtre est capable de m'engager en imagination à dépasser son cadre. En oubliant l'à-dos corporel opaque de mon expérience de vision.

Pour maints aperçus qui me sont montrés dans un cadre, néanmoins : je reste, tel la murène dans sa niche, dans mon à-dossement de sujet.


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2016)

Plus une âme animée d'ici aux ruines fragmentant l'horizon que déjà la végétation renaissait du tumulte.

#369


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2016)

*SirDeck* : _Avoir encore 6 ans_





​Oui : en regardant cette composition de *SirDeck* - j'ai toujours 6 ans. Je n'ai aucune idée de ce qu'on appelle « Le Monde » - je n'aperçois que des détails. Je suis petit : ils sont à ras de terre. Dans des graviers, je perçois des escarpements. Une forêt dans du lichen. Un horizon dans un badigeon. Un arbre dans une plantule.

Un détail focalise l'attention. Grandit pour l'esprit. Se fait centre. Les détails environnants s'arrangent autour de lui. Cette plantule : elle grandit, elle occupe le centre de la vision : c'est un arbre - c'est l'Arbre : l'Arbre de Vie, _Yggdrasil_. Le fond s'avance vers l'Arbre, à le toucher, d'une blancheur grumeleuse. L'arbre visible prolonge sa forme vers le bas : l'arbre inversé des racines. Les profondeurs se montrent en coupe : l'écorce terrestre des lichens ; l'empierrement gris du sous-sol. 

Il n'y a pas d'« ailleurs ». Il n'y a pas d'« au-delà ». Il n'y a pas d'« horizon ». Il n'y a pas de « perspective ». Il n'y a pas de « lendemain». Tout est présent - dans le pur présent. Présence - dans la pure présentation. L'image s'avance - elle avance.

« _Elle est retrouvée. 
Quoi ? - L'Éternité._ »​


----------



## aCLR (13 Octobre 2016)

Moins post-apocalypse que moi – voir le message au-dessus du tien – comme si mon âge de raison s'était fait rattraper par les raisonnements d'individus déconnectés du vivant qui nous englobe.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Décembre 2016)

Le *jpmiss* de Noël est arrivé > l'occasion pour *maco* d'y suspendre une glose de Noël.​*
Jean-Paul Mission* (je n'en doute pas) apprécie modérément les guirlandes de prose que le sieur *maco* accroche à ses belles images. Mais je soupçonne qu'il a fini par considérer ces toiles d'araignée verbales comme une espèce de « mal nécessaire » - non que son art photographique ait besoin de l'entremise de mots pour produire son effet > mais parce qu'il y aurait là quelque chose d'aussi inévitable que la chute des feuilles en automne ou celle de la neige en hiver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Jean-Paul Mission* - Nocturne



​
Cette photo diffère (me semble-t-il) dans le style des accoutumées de *Jean-Paul*, en offrant une composition « surréaliste ». Les «Surréalistes» aimaient les images qui rompaient la banalité plate des découpes du quotidien, par des associations de registres ou des déformations de figures inattendues suscitant une perception paradoxale.

Ici le ciel se courbe et la terre s'incurve, dans un contraste des teintes blanc et noir. Le mouvement des étoiles s'est caillé en  stratifications géologiques laiteuses. Temps devenu espace solide. Le sol par contraste se liquéfie comme une coulée d'encre. Épanchement spatial.

Comment ne penserais-je pas à l'image fondatrice du «Surréalisme» - celle de l'œil dans le court-métrage de _Luis Buñuel _ : «Un Chien Andalou» ? Un œil tranché horizontalement où le blanc d'œuf supérieur laisse s'écouler par en-dessous l'encre des profondeurs.

Là où se redouterait la fixité centrale d'une pupille > une forme d'église enchâsse le regard, avec la texture floue de ces dessins à l'encre de Chine délayés par des larmes.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2016)

Tout ça est vraiment passionnant mais sur cette photo il n'y a pas DES étoiles mais UNE étoile: le soleil capturé dans sa course du solstice d'été au solstice d'hiver grâce à un temps de pose de 6 mois...


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2016)

Deux lignes de *jpmiss* : _maismaismais_... voilà qui s'apparente presque à de l'amabilité (tacle technique inclus : tac !) 





Étant personnellement un ignare total en photographie > mon approche est naïve : je prends les images affichées comme des points de départ absolus > et j'explore les effets qu'elles produisent sur ma faculté d'imaginer. N'ayant pas les moyens techniques de le conjecturer > je ne me demande pas : comment l'image a-t-elle été produite ? - je me demande : à quoi l'image me fait-elle penser ? > ce qui revient à explorer une rêverie.

Cette précision concernant les conditions de production de la photo -->


jpmiss a dit:


> le soleil capturé dans sa course du solstice d'été au solstice d'hiver grâce à un temps de pose de 6 mois...


 intrigue mon ignorance :

- comment s'y prend-on (techniquement parlant) pour opérer la capture décrite ?​
... ce qui pourrait m'amener à réfléchir à un paradoxe : une image produite à partir d'une source diurne > faisant imaginer un tableau nocturne.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> _Blah Blah Blah_
> 
> - comment s'y prend-on (techniquement parlant) pour opérer la capture décrite ?​



Comme ça;







macomaniac a dit:


> ... ce qui pourrait m'amener à réfléchir à un paradoxe : une image produite à partir d'une source diurne > faisant imaginer un tableau nocturne.


Ou l'inverse.


----------



## flotow (28 Décembre 2016)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ou l'inverse.



Dès que j'ai réparé ma télécommande, je recommence à en faire.
C'est plutôt chouette, même s'il faut avoir de quoi tuer le temps


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2017)

Il faut reconnaître que *jpmiss* ne se départ jamais de réactions que je qualiferais d'« urticantes » (à l'image de ces oursins de la Côte où il réside) et dont la pointe se concentre dans le célèbre : « Ou l'inverse » qui a tout du piquant d'un kôan Zen. Autant dire : tu peux baratiner tant que tu voudras, mon gaillard, sache _à l'avance_ qu'en ce qui concerne mes photos, le contraire de tes dires a autant de valeur (et même davantage).

Une pluralité d'étoiles dans un ciel nocturne ? Ou l'inverse ! - un seul soleil dans le ciel diurne.

C'est qu'on a affaire à une _camera obscura_ ici : une boîte noire enregistreuse, dans laquelle entre la lumière par un petit trou qui me fait penser à ces trous de serrure de l'enfance, par lesquels le mince faisceau lumineux du soleil extérieur passe pour projeter un fil doré dans la pénombre d'une chambre.

Je contemple donc l'inverse du paysage dans la chambre noire de *jpmiss* : le mince fil lumineux du soleil extérieur, à peine le clou d'or d'une étoile dans un champ d'obscurité. Point de lumière suivi dans sa trajectoire apparente du lever au coucher en forme de parabole. Point localement multiplié par le déplacement saisonnier de sa position céleste.

Dans la caméra obscura dont je contemple l'image > j'ai donc affaire à un négatif du paysage : un ciel nocturne et pas diurne > un soleil unique démultiplié en une pluralité d'étoiles. Je contemple la nuit du paysage, sa multitude obscure.

« Ou l'inverse ! » - cette interpellation m'invite alors à convoquer à l'imagination le contraire du tableau de la chambre noire : son original. Le sens de l'image n'est pas le plan de l'image > c'est l'inversion de ce négatif. La nuit multiple de l'image est la projection de la lumière originale.

Je pense à cette allégorie célèbre de la «Caverne» chez _Platon_. Figure-toi (dit Socrate) des hommes enchaînés devant un écran sur lequel se projettent des ombres à partir d'un feu unique qu'ils ne voient pas. Ne crois-tu pas qu'ils prendraient ces ombres pour la réalité ? Et d'enchaîner sur l'obligation de se « retourner ».


----------



## jpmiss (26 Janvier 2017)

Oui bonne idée, retourne toi pour voir...


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Septembre 2017)

Pitin Toum'
Keske j'ai écris la semaine passée…
Parce que ta remarque est teinté d'humour, je déplace ton message au labo en insérant la citation du sieur Jipé comme tu aurais dû le faire !
Si vous n'êtes pas capable de vous conformer aux consignes, je vais fermer la boîte à images jusqu'aux prochaines vacances… J'ai vraiment autre chose à foutre que de vous fliquer !

……………………



jpmiss a dit:


> Dark Side Of The Moon
> 
> Total Eclipse Of The Sun by jean-paul mission, sur Flickr



L'éclipse des states fin août ?
J'espère que tu as bien mis de la crème solaire sur tes yeux...[/QUOTE]


----------



## pouppinou (5 Septembre 2017)

Le Loup Pendu


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2017)

J'utilise beaucoup mon scanner pour numériser des travaux d'impression. 

Là, je voudrai numériser des pièces de monnaies. Seulement la lumière produite par le faisceau est un peu brutale sur les pièces en nickel, alors que ça passe plutôt bien avec les bronze, cuivre et alliages "jaunes".

Je passe de longues minutes au développement dans Photoshop™ (CS5.5) pour un résultat qui ne me satisfait pas vraiment sur les pièces "blanches".

Ce que je trouve pratique dans la numérisation, c'est la conservation du ratio 1:1 même avec un taux d’échantillonnage à 1200 ppp. Mais l'éclairage laisse vraiment à désirer sur les pièces blanches.

Je me pose donc deux questions.

Insérer un film polarisant entre la vitre et la pièce. Le truc, c'est que les films polarisants que j'ai trouvé sur l'internet sont prévus pour la stéréoscopie. Et je n'ai pas encore essayé de placer le filtre polarisant de mon objectif photo sur la vitre. Cette idée reste empirique. J'ai même envisagé d'intercaler une feuille calque 40g mais je crains que les fibres végétales n'apparaissent à la numérisation.

ou

Capturer ces pièces directement avec mon boitier photo équipé du filtre polarisant en ajoutant une mire d'échelle pour faciliter la mise à l'échelle. Étant donné que ces vues doivent être imprimées à l'échelle 1. Le truc c'est qu'il faut que je me fasse ou investisse dans un vrai ensemble de prise de vues d'objets.

…………

Et vous, vous en pensez-quoi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Septembre 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Capturer ces pièces directement avec mon boitier photo équipé du filtre polarisant en ajoutant une mire d'échelle pour faciliter la mise à l'échelle. Étant donné que ces vues doivent être imprimées à l'échelle 1. Le truc c'est qu'il faut que je me fasse ou investisse dans un vrai ensemble de prise de vues d'objets.



C'est ce que je ferais à priori.
À mes débuts j'ai photographié des pièces de monnaie au banc de reproduction pour des catalogues de collectionneurs, bon je mettais direct une trame grise ou majenta 133 chépu et le résultat était satisfaisant pour l'impression des catalogues... Alors avec un APN, un filtre pola et photoshop, tu devrais t'approcher de la vérité


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est ce que je ferais à priori.
> À mes débuts j'ai photographié des pièces de monnaie au banc de reproduction pour des catalogues de collectionneurs, bon je mettais direct une trame grise ou majenta 133 chépu et le résultat était satisfaisant pour l'impression des catalogues... Alors avec un APN, un filtre pola et photoshop, tu devrais t'approcher de la vérité


Merci, c'est bien ce que je craignais – et qu'in fine je souhaitais. 

Bon, soit j'ai trouvé une nouvelle distraction pour m'éloigner du travail en retard, soit j'attends de terminer les « en cours » pour me renseigner sur le matériel nécessaire.


----------



## SirDeck (9 Septembre 2017)

Si tu poses ta pièce sur un filtre sur la vitre du scanner, tu risques le flou. La profondeur de champs du scanner est très courte.

J'essaierais une prise de vue au boîtier. Pour la mise à l'échelle, tu mesures ta pièce au pied à coulisse. Tu mesures le diamètre sur ta photo dans PSD (il y a un outil pour ça) puis la hauteur de l'image, puis règle de 3 pour trouver quelle taille doit faire la hauteur de l'image afin que le diamètre de l'image de la pièce soit OK. Tu appliques la hauteur dans "Taille de l'image".
Pour la teinte et le contraste, si tu veux t'approcher de l'original sans efforts, il faut calibrer le boîtier.


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2017)

SirDeck a dit:


> Si tu poses ta pièce sur un filtre sur la vitre du scanner, tu risques le flou. La profondeur de champs du scanner est très courte.


Oui c'était ma crainte.


> J'essaierais une prise de vue au boîtier. Pour la mise à l'échelle, tu mesures ta pièce au pied à coulisse.


Tu vas rire ! Alors qu'un pied à coulisse trône sur ma table à dessin, il ne m'est jamais venu à l'esprit de prendre la mesure du diamètre des pièces avec cet outil. À l'heure d'internet, j'ai préféré prendre ces renseignements sur un site de numismates. Et lorsque j'ai rentré ces valeurs dans l'outil de sélection circulaire de l'application pour détourer mes numérisations, je me suis retrouvé avec des cercles plus grands que les diamètres des pièces à l'écran. Du coup, j'ai détouré au jugé, hé hé.


> Tu mesures le diamètre sur ta photo dans PSD (il y a un outil pour ça)


Nan ?! Il y a un outil pour ça !?


> puis la hauteur de l'image, puis règle de 3 pour trouver quelle taille doit faire la hauteur de l'image afin que le diamètre de l'image de la pièce soit OK. Tu appliques la hauteur dans "Taille de l'image".


Oui c'est toujours comme cela que je procède lorsque j'ai besoin d'un visuel à l'échelle un.
D'ailleurs, pour la prise de vue d'un volume que je souhaitais imprimer à l'échelle, je me suis fabriqué une sorte de pige vissée sous le boîtier pour être à bonne distance du sujet en fonction de l'objectif monté. Après quelques réglages, cette manip m'a évité de changer la taille du fichier.


> Pour la teinte et le contraste, si tu veux t'approcher de l'original sans efforts, il faut calibrer le boîtier.


Tu vas rire (bis) ! Déjà que je suis pas foutu de mettre à jour le logiciel du boîtier pour profiter de sa dernière version dans Camera Raw, alors le calibrer…


----------



## SirDeck (12 Septembre 2017)

Pour l'outil, si cette ignorance n'est pas ironique , c'est l'outil règle. Dans les préférences tu auras mis l'unité de mesure en mm.
Pour la calibration, je fais faire bien sûr. Je passe par Christophe Métairie.


> La procédure est simple: vous photographiez la mire CMP Refcard Color Master optimisée pour les teintes courantes ( ciels, tons chairs, verdure, couleurs saturées ) et  les  teintes  qui  posent  des  problèmes caractéristiques aux capteurs numériques. Après envoi de vos fichiers raw de prise de vue sur notre serveur, ces fichiers sont ensuite traités par un logiciel de création de profils qui compare le fichier de référence de la mire aux couleurs présentes sur votre fichier. Il résulte de cette comparaison un profil de correction ( DNG / DCP ) que vous pourrez utiliser dans les applications adobe pour donner une nouvelle vie à vos images ( même celles que vous aurez faites avant la calibration, il suffit d'utiliser le profil pour développer vos anciens fichiers ).



Il génère 3 profils différents que tu retrouves dans LR et ACR : 





Je suis un grand fane du rendu linéaire. Il n'est pas du tout réaliste, très grisouille et plat, mais fait sortir tous les détails dans les hautes et basses lumières. L'idéal pour tirer une image…


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2017)

C'était bien de l'ironie.
Mais passé cette parenthèse, tout le reste est malheureusement vrai. Je vais me penché sur le coup du CMP, merci. 

Cela dit, je choisis assez souvent le contraste linéaire dans l'onglet qui va bien d'ACR. Ça n'a peut-être rien à voir avec ce que tu m'expliques de l'onglet étalonnage mais j'ai remarqué que c'était mieux pour la suite du tirage.


----------



## SirDeck (12 Septembre 2017)

Disons que c'est la même idée. Mais c'est au niveau du profil. En fait les profils par défaut ont déjà un contraste avec une courbe en S sur lequel on n'a pas la main. Là, Christophe applique un contraste linéaire à proprement parler. C'est particulièrement utile pour les hautes lumières (écrasées dans le haut du S par les profils classiques). Aujourd'hui, je pars presque toujours de là.


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2017)

Je vais suivre ton conseil, en me laissant un petit temps pour mouliner tout ça, mais pas trop si je veux profiter de la vente flash !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2017)

Jean-Paul Mission, je le sais (et il sait que je le sais), n'estime guère mes commentaires de ses photos, jugeant qu'une œuvre d'art graphique devrait se suffire à elle-même et que les mots nuisent à l'effet direct de l'image sur l'esprit. 

Mais je suis un homme du texte, non de l'image. Je veux dire : du texte intérieur. Les images n'affectent pas en moi une sensibilité brute, mais parlante. Une image qui me touche ne me rend pas muet, mais éloquent. J'atteste donc ici d'une éloquence de l'image, qui est son effet sur un témoin en position de narrateur.

Monument Valley, par Jean-Paul Mission



​Jean-Paul Mission a un pouvoir de sourcier : celui de faire jaillir l'eau dans le désert.  De montrer l'acte de l'eau sur la forme du paysage.

Un ciel où clarté et obscurité se fondent dans le flou d'un milieu d'une grande douceur - le contraste de formes rocheuses verticales, d'une découpure dolomitique. C'est ce qui frappe mon attention en premier. Le relief statuaire de la pierre sur le fondu du ciel.

Mais une puissance océanique anime le paysage : l'équivalent du Pontos des Grecs - la Mer élémentaire. Voilà ce qui requiert mon attention en second lieu, pour finalement s'imposer à mon regard comme l'acte principal de la scène.

Ces stries horizontales apparaissant dans la moitié inférieure de l'image, elles acquièrent dans toute la partie médiane une présence qui s'arrache au support de la pierre. Elles se présentent comme les traits d'un mouvement horizontal puissant qui en a sculpté la matière. Les lignes inscrites dans la pierre font surgir l'élément fluide qui les a suscitées : le Temps, l'Océan du Temps - Pontos.

Le ruissellement horizontal du Temps strie la matière du sol, pour en faire surgir la forme des monuments. La forme "de" l'eau. Soufflant comme l'acte d'un vent géométrique.

Le drame mouvementé du temps en bas de l'image tend en oblation à la douceur fondue du ciel la forme statuaire des montagnes.


----------



## pouppinou (3 Novembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Monument Valley, par Jean-Paul Mission
> 
> 
> 
> ​Ces stries horizontales apparaissant dans la moitié inférieure de l'image, elles acquièrent dans toute la partie médiane une présence qui s'arrache au support de la pierre. Elles se présentent comme les traits d'un mouvement horizontal puissant qui en a sculpté la matière. Les lignes inscrites dans la pierre font surgir l'élément fluide qui les a suscitées : le Temps, l'Océan du Temps - Pontos.



L'imprimante 3D naturelle.


----------



## pouppinou (4 Novembre 2017)

La complainte du Loup
*



*​


----------



## jmtweb (4 Novembre 2017)

"Le roc à l'étouffée, échec et mat."

Je déteste le cadrage de la photo représentant Monument Valley.

Nos smartphones se transforment en bloc note photographique.
Cette minuscule chambre noire nous accompagne en permanence au quotidien.
Nous pouvons réaliser de petits instantanés.

J'aime l'automne qui s'empresse de nous quitter.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le drame mouvementé du temps en bas de l'image tend en oblation à la douceur fondue du ciel la forme statuaire des montagnes.


Ou l'inverse...


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2017)

jmtweb a dit:


> "Le roc à l'étouffée, échec et mat."
> 
> Je déteste le cadrage de la photo représentant Monument Valley.
> 
> ...


C'est tout à fait ton droit. Cela étant dit cette photo n'a pas été prise avec un smartphone. Ce qui d'ailleurs ne change pas grand chose à la composition.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2017)

*jp*



jpmiss a dit:


> Ou l'inverse...



Blague récurrente (récurante) à part - tu n'as pas tort.

J'ai dirigé ma description de ta photo en partant du haut pour aller vers le bas - parce que c'est dans ce sens que je l'ai « lue » - mais je me rends compte que la dimension du ciel s'en trouve du coup laissée en-arrière, et par suite la contemplation de l'ensemble. En somme : je me suis laissé dominer par la succession du temps dans ma lecture.

Si tu te sens en veine oratoire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 --> tu pourrais donner quelques détails sur la technique que tu as utilisée et l'effet que tu cherchais à rendre. Après tout, l'espace ici est bien celui du « Labo »...


----------



## flotow (5 Novembre 2017)

@macomaniac héhé, jvais avoir un truc pour toi dans les semaines à venir. J'espère que tu ne sera pas en vacances à ce moment là


----------



## jmtweb (5 Novembre 2017)

Huawei Mate 9
Qu'importe le flacon, pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse.


----------



## aCLR (5 Novembre 2017)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ou l'inverse...


Ce qui me renverse dans ton image, c'est la sensation provoquée par les bandes sombres en haut et en bas de l'image. Cet assombrissement donne l'impression d'une prise de vue depuis la sortie d'une grotte. Une cavité imaginaire d'où surgit le _landscape_.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Novembre 2017)

A la demande de Toum'aï, je poste ici la photo non retouchée précédemment postée dans _Les cimaises_.


----------



## SirDeck (10 Novembre 2017)

Je ne vois pas de retouches. Je ne vois qu'un travail de tirage classique, le travail qui est fait sous agrandisseur en argentique…


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2017)

@Sly54 

C'est quoi. cette demande ??


----------



## Sly54 (10 Novembre 2017)

SirDeck a dit:


> Je ne vois pas de retouches. Je ne vois qu'un travail de tirage classique, le travail qui est fait sous agrandisseur en argentique…


Je pensais naïvement quand lorsque je modifiais la photo, j'en faisais une "retouche"…




Jura39 a dit:


> @Sly54
> 
> C'est quoi. cette demande ??


C'est Toum'aï qui m'a demandé de poster la photo originale. J'attends de voir ce qu'il va proposer…


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Novembre 2017)

Juste quand je fais des prises de vues de bâtiments j'aime redresser les verticales.
Maintenant avec le numérique c'est facile.
À l'époque de l'argentique il fallait avoir un objectif à décentrement très cher, réservé aux pro d'archi. 



​


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Novembre 2017)

Powerdom, as-tu vu le dauphin ?



​


----------



## Sly54 (11 Novembre 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Juste quand je fais des prises de vues de bâtiments j'aime redresser les verticales.
> Maintenant avec le numérique c'est facile.​


​Ah oui, c'est plus chouette comme ça 
Et vu qu'on est au labo, tu peux indiquer l'outil que tu utilises ?


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Novembre 2017)

Les outils de transformation de Photoshop


----------



## Romuald (11 Novembre 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> j'aime redresser les verticales


OK pour la bâtisse principale, mais du coup le pignon de celle en arrière plan va se casser la gueule !


----------



## flotow (11 Novembre 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Les outils de transformation de Photoshop



Et si tu as lightroom, tu peux avoir un premier jet en un clic. 
Après, c'est pas garanti d'avoir une maison qui tienne toujours debout. 

Je n'utilise pas toujours cette fonction (car il faut y penser à la prise de vue et ajouter du rab' en haut), mais je l'ai utilisé récemment avec succès pour une photo de la gare d'Anvers (postée quelque part dans pvpb/moments) et ça change tout !


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Novembre 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> OK pour la bâtisse principale, mais du coup le pignon de celle en arrière plan va se casser la gueule !



J'allais pas y passer des heures non plus...


----------



## SirDeck (11 Novembre 2017)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je pensais naïvement quand lorsque je modifiais la photo, j'en faisais une "retouche"…


On parlait de retouche lorsque l'on supprimait un élément (généralement une poussière, mais cela pouvait être un lampadaire). En numérique c'est lorsque l'on supprime ou ajoute des pixels (supprimer une poussière, ou un lampadaire  )



Toum'aï a dit:


> Juste quand je fais des prises de vues de bâtiments j'aime redresser les verticales.
> Maintenant avec le numérique c'est facile.
> À l'époque de l'argentique il fallait avoir un objectif à décentrement très cher, réservé aux pro d'archi.


Un objectif à décentrement, ce n'est qu'un objectif qui couvre plus que le 24x36 et dans lequel on fait glisser la partie sensible pour décentrer l'horizon afin de garder le plan film parfaitement vertical (seule façon d'obtenir des verticales vraiment verticales). Une autre solution consiste à cadrer l'image large (grand angle ; toujours le plan film parfaitement vertical ) puis de recadrer pour décentrer l'horizon. Mais alors on perd de la surface sensible ce qui limite l'agrandissement.


De la même manière, en corrigeant les perspectives en numérique, on "détruit" du pixel et l'effet est visible si on agrandit. C'est pourquoi, les objectifs à décentrement restent très utilisés en numérique. D'ailleurs Canon vient d'en sortir 3 nouveaux et dans la gamme L s'il vous plaît !


----------



## aCLR (11 Novembre 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> OK pour la bâtisse principale, mais du coup le pignon de celle en arrière plan va se casser la gueule !


Rabat-joie ! 


Toum'aï a dit:


> Juste quand je fais des prises de vues de bâtiments j'aime redresser les verticales.


Sans oublier les horizontales et une compensation de la déformation de l'objectif. 


SirDeck a dit:


> en corrigeant les perspectives en numérique, on "détruit" du pixel et l'effet est visible si on agrandit


Rhâa mince !


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Novembre 2017)

SirDeck a dit:


> De la même manière, en corrigeant les perspectives en numérique, on "détruit" du pixel et l'effet est visible si on agrandit.



Je connais ces limites, Mais quand on travaille avec 10 MégaPixels j'arrive à ce que cet effet ne soit pas visible en réduisant un peu la taille finale de la prise de vue.
Il n'y a pas longtemps j'ai travaillé pour des dossiers mairies pour des façades de magasins, la déformation était invisible...


----------



## Powerdom (12 Novembre 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Powerdom, as-tu vu le dauphin ?
> 
> 
> 
> ​




oui !


----------



## Powerdom (13 Novembre 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Juste quand je fais des prises de vues de bâtiments j'aime redresser les verticales.
> Maintenant avec le numérique c'est facile.



Simplement pivoter la photo de quelques degrés n'aurait pas eu le même résultat ?


----------



## flotow (14 Novembre 2017)

Powerdom a dit:


> oui !


Il est où le dauphin ??!


----------



## Powerdom (14 Novembre 2017)

je dois avouer que avant que Toum'aï n'incluse un vrai dauphin dans la photo je n'avais pas remarqué que la découpe de la grotte ressemblait à un dauphin...


----------



## macomaniac (14 Novembre 2017)

*Dom*

Mais la position de la tête du dauphin rajouté (pointée vers le bas) ne correspond pas à la découpe suggérée par l'ouverture rocheuse (tête relevée avec le bec pointant en diagonale vers le haut). Il devrait y avoir moyen de rectifier cette image de dauphin pour qu'il y ait "congruence" des découpes géométriques.


----------



## flotow (14 Novembre 2017)

S


macomaniac a dit:


> *Dom*
> 
> Mais la position de la tête du dauphin rajouté (pointée vers le bas) ne correspond pas à la découpe suggérée par l'ouverture rocheuse (tête relevée avec le bec pointant en diagonale vers le haut). Il devrait y avoir moyen de rectifier cette image de dauphin pour qu'il y ait "congruence" des découpes géométriques.


Sûrement un problème de perspective


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Novembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> *Dom*
> 
> Mais la position de la tête du dauphin rajouté (pointée vers le bas) ne correspond pas à la découpe suggérée par l'ouverture rocheuse (tête relevée avec le bec pointant en diagonale vers le haut). Il devrait y avoir moyen de rectifier cette image de dauphin pour qu'il y ait "congruence" des découpes géométriques.



Possible, mais faut y passer un peu de temps... Chuis pas encore à la retraite


----------



## Romuald (14 Novembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> *Dom*
> 
> Mais la position de la tête du dauphin rajouté (pointée vers le bas) ne correspond pas à la découpe suggérée par l'ouverture rocheuse (tête relevée avec le bec pointant en diagonale vers le haut). Il devrait y avoir moyen de rectifier cette image de dauphin pour qu'il y ait "congruence" des découpes géométriques.


Yaka deterrer le fil 'bidouillez-moi'


----------



## macomaniac (14 Novembre 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Possible, mais faut y passer un peu de temps..



Rhôaôôô l'aut'. Il a le temps de siffler des bières sur fond de beau quai mais pas faire se redresser un bec de dauphin-






Romuald a dit:


> Yaka deterrer le fil 'bidouillez-moi'



J'étais pas encore né. Mais j'en connais un qui l'était et qui aime l'eau, donc forcément les petits poissons z'aussi : j'ai cité *jpmiss* --> y'aka lui refiler le dauphin, il appréciera -


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2017)

L'espace du Labo a vu la poussière de ses paillasses secouée par un afflux récent de laborantins. J'y retourne pour remuer de l'air avec une petite prose de fin de semaine.

Je suis revenu largement en arrière dans le fil : « Postez vos plus beaux instants » pour retrouver une photo postée par SirDeck le 4 Août 2017 (page 23, message #442).

Cette photo m'avait accroché alors sans que les mots me viennent pour en dire quelque chose. Elle m'accroche toujours et curieusement les mots continuent de ne pas me venir spontanément pour la commenter. Parce que, si je suis intrigué, je ne sais toujours pas exprimer une interprétation de l'image. Peut-être parce qu'interpréter, c'est emballer dans une signification arrêtée et qu'ici, je ne parviens pas à un sens "à l'arrêt" ? - je choisis alors de narrer des associations d'idées ouvertes suscitées la photo.

*SirDeck - autoportrait
*



​Un grand classique de la vie de couple en milieu urbain : homme attend que la femme ait effectué une démarche. Homme prostré sur le guidon d'un caddie de super-marché attendant que sa femme ait choisi des produits. Homme désœuvré planté devant la vitrine d'une boutique attendant que sa femme ressorte après avoir accompli quelque tractation qui élude sa compréhension. On est dans ce second cas : notre ami SirDeck attend, planté devant la vitrine d'un office inqualifiable, que sa femme ressorte des lieux.

Comme rien n'est plus ennuyeux que ce genre d'attente où l'on est confronté à une suspension de l'action, on cherche à tuer le temps comme on peut. Par exemple, en allumant une cigarette. Mais avec SirDeck, tout moment de suspension de l'action marque le commencement de la contemplation photographique. Il doit toujours avoir appareil en poche pour capturer comment les choses se montrent lorsqu'on est soi-même inoccupé. Et c'est le cas ici : il photographie la vitrine de son attente. Autant dire qu'il photographie une suspension du temps.

Mais elle est bien curieuse cette vitrine ! Elle reflète en partie les hautes façades de l'autre côté de la rue, en partie l'intérieur de l'office où est entrée sa femme. Ce qui montre qu'une vitre a toujours deux faces : la transparence et la réflexion. Ici la transparence est suscitée par un éclairage (dans la partie droite) en provenance de l'autre côté de la vitre (l'intérieur) ; la réflexion, par une dominance de l'obscurité régnant à l'extérieur de la vitre.

Curieux renversement : obscurité extérieure et lumière intérieure. Comme SirDeck se tient dans cet extérieur obscur, en photographiant la vitrine il photographie donc sa propre réflexion sous forme d'ombre au centre de l'image. Et c'est là qu'intervient un effet de sur-réalité : un pilier recouvert d'un miroir se trouve juste à l'intérieur du lieu, de l'autre côté de la vitrine, miroir qui bénéfie d'un éclairage latéral. Dans ce miroir vertical, se montre l'image de celui qui est en train de photographier. Elle s'y montre, parce que la réflexion lumineuse dans le miroir force la transparence de la vitrine.

Cette petite image de SirDeck reflétée de face dans un miroir montré en transparence par la vitrine, elle s'inscruste juste au milieu de l'ombre du même SirDeck réfléchie par la vitrine. En produisant des effets extraordinaires : comme j'aperçois dans le pilier-miroir une réplique de SirDeck de face, je me sens contraint perceptivement à interpréter l'ombre réfléchie dans la vitrine au centre de laquelle est incrustée cette image frontale comme s'il s'agissait d'une vue de dos du photographe. Comme si le photographe s'était à la fois photographié de face et de dos, ainsi que le figuraient les peintures cubistes.

Combien curieuse cette image frontale miniature de SirDeck : une jambe de pantalon à moitié relevée en pantalon de golf comme pour faire du vélo, un col de fourrure à moité hérissée, un objet tenu dans les deux mains réunies en coupe qui évoque aussi bien la flûte andine qu'un monstrueux pétard, et qui n'est bien sûr que l'appareil photo qui capture la scène. SirDeck a réussi à réaliser un auto-portrait triomphant du temps : l'éternel baba-cool qui est en somme son essence miniature.

Et voici que dans la transparence de la vitrine, sur la gauche, se montre sa femme en train de descendre un escalier en avançant vers le photographe. Elle avance certes, mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'on l'avise de face, car un jeu de réflexions lui vole le visage et la réduit elle-même à une ombre : elle avance donc à reculons.

Des hampes de végétation se montrent dans cette vitrine "totale", sans que je puisse décider s'il s'agit de plantes intérieures vues en transparence ou de plantes extérieures vues en réflexion.

J'ai évoqué les peintures cubistes. Eh bien ! en voilà une en photographie. Avec toutes les surimpositions de plans auxquelles se plaisaient les peintres de ce courant. Il règne dans cette image une grande sobriété du nombre de couleurs qui se composent dans un ensemble trés agréable à l'œil, ce qui renforce l'impression de peinture.

Et toujours mon regard voyageur de l'image se trouvant ramené à ce quasi "trou de serrure" médian : cette image miniature de l'auteur dans son rectangle de miroir vertical , incrustée dans la forme opaque de son ombre reflétée - oui, comme une esse rectangulaire an centre de ce qui prend le contour d'un instrument à cordes ancien.

Il doit y avoir une clé ici. Mais je n'ai pas la clé de cette serrure. Ce que j'aurais voulu dire - je le comprends à présent : j'ai échoué à le dire. Je n'ai pas réussi à dire ce que je sentais le besoin de dire. Je viens donc de faire le récit d'un échec.


----------



## Romuald (18 Novembre 2017)

P'tin, t'as changé de fournisseur ou bien ?


----------



## SirDeck (18 Novembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> L'espace du Labo a vu la poussière de ses paillasses secouée par un afflux récent de laborantins. J'y retourne pour remuer de l'air avec une petite prose de fin de semaine.
> 
> Je suis revenu largement en arrière dans le fil : « Postez vos plus beaux instants » pour retrouver une photo postée par SirDeck le 4 Août 2017 (page 23, message #442).
> 
> Cette photo m'avait accroché alors …







Vivian Maier





Jean-Christophe Béchet

et tant d'autres…


----------



## flotow (19 Novembre 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> P'tin, t'as changé de fournisseur ou bien ?


 pas de gras, pas d'italique... pas de symboles !


----------



## aCLR (20 Novembre 2017)

flotow a dit:


> pas de symboles !


Je suis sûr que c'est ce qui te manque le plus – ça et les emojis !


----------



## jpmiss (29 Novembre 2017)

SirDeck a dit:


> .
> 
> photo de gauchiss
> 
> .​


Un beau ramassis de gauchiss


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Novembre 2017)

Ceci n'a pas été voulu...
À l'époque de l'argentique, il m'arrivait de changer de pellicule selon mes besoins. Pour ça, je rembobinais et notais le n° de prise de vue pour recharger la pellicule inachevée. Pour celle-ci je n'ai pas noté et déclenché le nombre de PV de mémoire (tout ça en prenant bien soin à ne pas réexposer les PV déjà flashées. Résultat, une surimpression bien surprenante... 



​


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2017)

Il ne sera pas dit que le *jpmiss* de Noël :

*Jean-Paul Mission* : Nocturne au Plateau de Calern




​n'aura pas droit au *maco* de Noël. « Ou l'inverse » - bien sûr - « ou l'inverse » !

Un des traits de l'art phographique de Jean-Paul me paraît sa capacité à créer un effet de « profondeur » dans l'image. En Latin, l'adjectif qui désigne la profondeur est « altus » - un mot intéressant parce que la profondeur en question vaut aussi bien en direction du "haut" que du "bas". La profondeur de la mer invite l'œil à s'enfoncer indéfiniment vers le bas, tandis que la profondeur du ciel l'amène à s'élever indéfiniment vers le haut. Ambiguïté fondamentale de la profondeur.

Cette image de Noël, elle me donne précisément cette impression de "double profondeur".

En direction du haut, bien sûr : le regard suit naturellement le faisceau lumineux de la frontale du personnage en direction de la profondeur du ciel nocturne (nous sommes sur le plateau d'un observatoire des étoiles, après tout). Ce mouvement lumineux vers le haut ouvre la profondeur du ciel constellée d'étoiles : une vastitude infinie et une multitude infinie.

Mais en direction du bas par une sorte de contre-coup de cette profondeur du ciel nocturne. Oui : je perçois un immense reflux qui fait paraîtrre notre personnage comme occupant un fond - le fond d'une profondeur abyssale. D'un seul coup, l'image se métamorphose : voici l'habitant d'une station sous-marine sorti de son habitacle en combinaison de plongée, en train de diriger le faisceau de sa frontale en direction de la surface de la mer. Ce qui le fait d'autant mieux paraître enfoncé profond, très profond, dans une dimension d'abîme marin, loin, très loin du havre constitué par l'atmosphère vitale d'une surface infiniment reculée là-haut, tout là-haut.

La phrase de Nietzche : « Si tu regardes l'abîme, l'abîme aussi te regarde » s'applique ici. Si tu diriges ton regard en direction de la profondeur du ciel, le point de vue du ciel te plonge en retour dans la profondeur de l'abîme : l'abîme de la mer. Si tu regardes les étoiles, les étoiles te plongent au fond des eaux. Depuis ce fond de la mer, elle paraissent en suspension dans une infinité liquide comme des particules neigeuses de plancton marin. Elles ne cessent pas de pleuvoir sans jamais tomber. 

Regarder là-haut équivaut à se voir ici-bas. Je me suis plu à dire dans plusieurs commentaires antérieurs de ses photos que Jean-Paul trouve l'eau partout, pas seulement en bord de mer mais aussi bien dans le désert qu'ici sur un plateau aride. C'est qu'il trouve la profondeur partout - la double profondeur : l'altitude ouvrant l'abîme. « Ou l'inverse » ! Reflux de la profondeur : sentiment océanique.


----------



## Romuald (26 Décembre 2017)

P'tin, déjà que les huitres avaient du mal à passer...


----------



## SirDeck (26 Décembre 2017)

jpmiss a dit:


> Joyeux Noel
> Cyclops


ça mérite des explications en cuisine ça…


----------



## gKatarn (26 Décembre 2017)

Mal aux cheveux ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Blah Blah Blah...


Merde alors je m'attendais à une dissertation sur une éjaculation optique ou un truc du genre...
Je suis un peu déçu.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2017)

SirDeck a dit:


> ça mérite des explications en cuisine ça…


Rien de bien compliqué, l'essentiel est fait "in camera" (2 frontales en mode lumière rouge sur les yeux et zou). Seul le faisceau LASER et fait sous photoshop.
L'image sans le rayon:


----------



## pouppinou (27 Décembre 2017)

Comment définir le beau... quand quelqu'un maitrise son art, il devient artiste et crée le beau.
@jpmiss est un artiste.


----------



## flotow (27 Décembre 2017)

jpmiss a dit:


> Rien de bien compliqué, l'essentiel est fait "in camera" (2 frontales en mode lumière rouge sur les yeux et zou). Seul le faisceau LASER et fait sous photoshop.
> L'image sans le rayon:



Si y'a deux yeux, faut pas deux rayons ? Ça rend mieux avec un ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2017)

jpmiss a dit:


> Merde alors je m'attendais à une dissertation sur une éjaculation optique ou un truc du genre...
> Je suis un peu déçu.



Hé ! hé ! tout se passe comme si maco n'avait commenté que l'image originale en faisant abstraction de la retouche aveuglante du rayon. Et comme si Jean-Paul, en déballant le maco de Noël, était tombé sur les œuvres complètes de Kierkegaard à la place du roman libertin espéré faire bosse dans sa pantoufle.

Mais de la même façon que Jean-Paul a retouché à la photo originale, maco peut rajouter au commentaire initial. Rajouter dans la truculence, là où Jean-Paul a fait intervenir une retouche facétieuse inédite dans sa production. Pour cela nul besoin de faire des efforts dans l'abstraction, puisque la retouche tend directement la perche aux associations d'idées.

Allons ! je repars de mon histoire de la profondeur - notre homme qui regarde  le fond du ciel en subit par contrecoup le reflux : une submersion de l'infini qui le renvoie à sa petitesse en lui donnant l'impression d'être un minuscule scaphandrier du fond de l'océan : le sens de l'ici-bas. Quand même (se dit Jean_Paul) je ne vais pas servir aux spectateurs un tableau aussi lugubre de la condition humaine le jour de Noël ! Non : je vais rajouter cette dimension de "nique_l'amer" que l'homme sait si bien faire intervenir partout.

Et hop ! voici que fuse du personnage vers le haut une giclée blanche bien rectiligne en signe de défi comique au cosmique. Il n'y a qu'à laisser jaillir les associations d'images, puisque leur est tendue une si belle gaule. 2001 Odyssée de l'Espace : vas-y, homme-singe, lance-le ton os blanc vers les étoiles et vois-le devenir en montant une navette spatiale ! Lebrac, arque le torse et bombe l'abdomen pour émettre le jet d'urine le plus droit et le plus long dans les pissotières de l'École de Longeverne ! Et toi, samouraï, dont un coup de katana horizontal vient de décalotter bien nettement le haut du crâne, fais gicler ton fluide vital vers le haut comme une lance à incendie, conformément au fantasme d'une pressurisation qui n'attend qu'un trou dans l'enveloppe pour pisser un jet de sang à la verticale ! Cyclope, en arrachant le pieu planté par « Personne » dans ton œil unique, laisse jaillir ton ire rugissante dans la nuit ! Amant, émets ton jet de semence blanche dans le sein nocturne de la propagation !

Aha ! « Non olet ! » (ça ne sent pas) - s'écriait l'empereur Vespasien en reniflant l'argent tiré du droit de faire jaillir l'urine latine dans les pissotières de son invention. Ainsi en va-t-il de la technologie moderne (et de la science qui la fonde) sous toutes ses formes : métaphore aseptisée des jets d'os primitifs, des jets d'urine de l'enfance, des jets de sang de la mort, des jets de rage de la fureur, des jets de sperme de l'amour. Non olet ! à l'image de l'informatique toute entière : giclette émettant une version aseptisée du projectile, de l'urine, du sang, de la colère ou du sperme : l'essaimage pâle des données.

Sur le plateau de Calern, qui accueille un observatoire des étoiles en vue de collecter des informations, le regard aseptisé se voit ramené à sa source comique : la giclette du nique_l'amer.

_Voie lactée ô sœur lumineuse 
Des blancs ruisseaux de Chanaan 
Et des corps blancs des amoureuses 
Nageurs morts suivrons-nous d'ahan 
Ton cours vers d'autres nébuleuses_​


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2017)

flotow a dit:


> Si y'a deux yeux, faut pas deux rayons ? Ça rend mieux avec un ?


C'est en référence au Cyclope des X-Men: il a 2 yeux mais fait un seul rayon plat.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Blah Blah Blah


Et ma grosse boule rouge? Elle te plait ma grosse boule rouge de Noël?


----------



## SirDeck (27 Décembre 2017)

jpmiss a dit:


> Rien de bien compliqué, l'essentiel est fait "in camera" (2 frontales en mode lumière rouge sur les yeux et zou). Seul le faisceau LASER et fait sous photoshop.
> L'image sans le rayon:


Donc ce sont les frontales qui éclairent la boule à l'arrière…
L'éclairage ambiant (bleuté) c'est juste la lune alors.
Mais tout ça demande une pause longue (lumière lunaire et étoiles) et à la fois un temps plus court d'éclairage à la frontale.
Tu es resté dans la position tout le long de l'ouverture de l'obturateur ? Ça me semble trop net pour cela. Quelque chose m'échappe.

@Modo : bah sur mon Safari l'image n'apparaissaient pas. Dans le message original de JP pas d'image non plus.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2017)

SirDeck a dit:


> Donc ce sont les frontales qui éclairent la boule à l'arrière…
> L'éclairage ambiant (bleuté) c'est juste la lune alors.
> Mais tout ça demande une pause longue (lumière lunaire et étoiles) et à la fois un temps plus court d'éclairage à la frontale.
> Tu es resté dans la position tout le long de l'ouverture de l'obturateur ? Ça me semble trop net pour cela. Quelque chose m'échappe.
> ...


Oui la boule (un vieux télescope expérimental) est eclairé par la lumière diffuse des frontale. Le reste de la lumière ne vient pas de la lune mais de la pollution lumineuse. Normalement elle est plutôt orange mais j’ai beaucoup refroidi la balance des blancs pour avoir un bleu qui évoque les dessins de Comics. J’ai aussi pas mal refroidi le bas de l’image avec un filtre gradué toujours pour renforcer l’aspect Comics et avoir une grosse différenciation entre les couleurs chaudes et froides de l’image. Il n’y a qu’une image ici (pas de blending). Je suis resté le plus immobile possible pendant les 15 secondes de poses. Plusieurs essais ont été nécessaires pour y arriver.
Donc vraiment rien de très special à la prise de vue. J’ai juste fait 2 ou 3 photos test sans moi avant  pour vérifier la mise au point (en hyperfocale) et l’exposition sans la lumière de frontales puis plusieurs images avec moi pour avoir la moins floue possible.


----------



## SirDeck (27 Décembre 2017)

jpmiss a dit:


> Oui la boule … tout ça…


Chapeau pour l'immobilité. C'est plutôt net.

Avec 15 secondes, tu as un ciel comme ça ? On a vu pire côté pollution lumineuse !


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2017)

SirDeck a dit:


> Chapeau pour l'immobilité. C'est plutôt net.
> 
> Avec 15 secondes, tu as un ciel comme ça ? On a vu pire côté pollution lumineuse !


15 secondes à 6400 ISO f2.8... 
Du coup la pollution lumineuse est vite très présente. Mais en l'occurence elle ne me gene pas trop vu qu'elle me sert a éclairer la scène


----------



## aCLR (27 Décembre 2017)

SirDeck a dit:


> @Modo : bah sur mon Safari l'image n'apparaissaient pas. Dans le message original de JP pas d'image non plus.


À part dire que « c'est la faute à jipé » je ne vois pas bien quoi y faire ! 
(running gag)


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2017)

Attention ! ceci est un « sans-gêne » ("langue de belle-mère") de Fêtes







jpmiss a dit:


> Et ma grosse boule rouge? Elle te plait ma grosse boule rouge de Noël?



J'avais perçu jusqu'ici le côté « farouche » de Jean-Paul mais le côté « comique » m'avait échappé.

Et voici que j'atteins une illumination - une fusion du comique avec le farouche ouvrant les portes de ma perception : Jean-Paul est un mutant.

Cette mutation a une histoire. Petit, Jean-Paul lisait le magazine Strange des éditions lyonnaises LUG et dévorait les aventures des super-héros importées des « Comics » américains. Ses parents lui avaient même offert la panoplie des costumes de ces mutants. Comme déjà se faisait jour en lui la « pulsion optique » qui allait l'amener à l'art photographique, le super-héros Cyclope doté d'un pouvoir d'« éjaculation optique » foudroyante était son préféré.

Devenu grand, Jean-Paul (qui garde dans une pièce fermée à clé du sous-sol de sa maison de Nice la collection complète de Strange et les costumes de ses super-héros préférés) a progressivement pris conscience d'un processus intérieur de mutation : il se trouve habité par le super-pouvoir du Clyclope mais seulement de manière périodique.

Lorsqu'il sent les premières manifestation d'une « crise de puissance », il s'en va en pleine nuit sur les collines de l'arrière-pays afin de pouvoir libérer son énergie incognito (ce sont ces phénomènes de "sons et lumières" qui ont donné naissance chez les indigènes à la légende que les collines seraient hantées).

Dans les deux autoportaits pris sur le plateau de Calern, nous pouvons contempler la version mutante de Jean-Paul dans son incarnation du Cyclope. Il a beau parler de trucage rajouté avec Photoshop, ça n'a pas trompé SirDeck qui y a vu le sceau de la photographie authentique. C'est bien un faisceau d'énergie pure qui s'échappe du mutant en pleine crise de puissance. Et qui explique le rougeoiement de forge de la boule de béton.

Le Père Noël n'existe peut-être pas, mais le Cyclope oui (par accès ou par crises). Je sais à présent d'où provient ce caractère farouche du personnage (hé ! de cette super-puissance latente du Cyclope). Et je sais d'où vient l'aspect "comique" : comme le mot  « comics » le suggère, des effets jubilatoires induits par les super-pouvoirs latents. La jubilation farouche du mutant.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


>



Tout ça écrit à trois heures et demie du mat'.
Mais tu dors quand Maco ?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tout ça écrit à trois heures et demie du mat'.
> Mais tu dors quand Maco ?


Quand il a fini de se pignoler.
A priori ça prend du temps.


----------



## pouppinou (29 Décembre 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tout ça écrit à trois heures et demie du mat'.
> Mais tu dors quand Maco ?
> 
> 
> ...



Vu la technicité et la culture encyclopédique qui caractérise @macomaniac , à mon avis @macomaniac serait capable de nous berner en créant des scripts balançant des posts à des heures "vampiresques".
A moins que, ce qui expliquerait bien des choses éblouissantes, @macomaniac ne soit que le dernier "prototype robot" de Google capable de lire et répondre aux threads des forums 24H/24H en puisant dans les bases de données de la grande toile universelle.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Décembre 2017)

Je crois que jpmiss tient le bon bout... Même pour toi pouppinou


----------



## pouppinou (29 Décembre 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je crois que jpmiss tient le bon bout... Même pour toi pouppinou


----------



## SirDeck (31 Décembre 2017)

jpmiss a dit:


> https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4693/39361206042_ae15444d8a_c.jpg
> Eze by jean-paul mission, sur Flickr


Très bonne gestion du soleil. Tu as fait quelque chose de particulier ou c'est une très bonne gestion des très hautes lumières par la 6D ?


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2017)

SirDeck a dit:


> Très bonne gestion du soleil. Tu as fait quelque chose de particulier ou c'est une très bonne gestion des très hautes lumières par la 6D ?


Merci. En fait le soleil était encore derrière les nuages ce qui simplifie quand même pas mal les choses.
Pour l'expo je me suis fié à mon histogramme en veillant à ce qu'il ne touche pas le bord droit. Partant de cette expo de base j'ai quand même brackété à +1&-1-2-3 au cas où mais au final j'avais assez de matière avec une seule expo car l'histogramme ne clippait pas non plus a gauche. Donc pas de blending d'expo. Et en ce qui concerne le 6D je pense plutôt que c'est la qualité des détails qu'on peut récupérer dans les ombres qui compte ici.
Petit détail: au moment de la prise de vue l'éclairage urbain n'était pas encore allumé car on était encore 15-20 minutes avant le coucher du soleil et les premières lampes ne se sont allumé que 15-20 minutes environ après le coucher. J'ai donc pris une 2éme série de photos pour capturer cet éclairage que j'ai ensuite ajouté à la première image de façon a rendre le premier plan plus présent et souligner la silhouette du village.


----------



## SirDeck (31 Décembre 2017)

C'est bien ce que j'imaginais : une exposition pour le ciel et une pour le sol, comme au début de la photographie.

J'imagine que tu utilises du RAW. La courbe présente un écrêtage (clippé ?) à droite sur le boîtier alors qu'aucune couche n'est écrêtée sur les canon. Sur du foncé l'intérêt d'aller le plus loin possible à droite, c'est de pouvoir revenir sur la gauche au développement pour ramener toute cette riche information qui est pris dans les tons moyens à l'exposition vers les tons sombres et ainsi les faire croustiller de détails.


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2017)

SirDeck a dit:


> C'est bien ce que j'imaginais : une exposition pour le ciel et une pour le sol, comme au début de la photographie.
> 
> J'imagine que tu utilises du RAW. La courbe présente un écrêtage (clippé ?) à droite sur le boîtier alors qu'aucune couche n'est écrêtée sur les canon. Sur du foncé l'intérêt d'aller le plus loin possible à droite, c'est de pouvoir revenir sur la gauche au développement pour ramener toute cette riche information qui est pris dans les tons moyens à l'exposition vers les tons sombres et ainsi les faire croustiller de détails.


Non il n’y a pas une expo pour le sol, seulement pour les lumière artificielles. Tout le reste vient d’une expo unique.
Je shoote effectivement en RAW et j’ai en effet exposé pour être le plus loin possible à droite sans toucher le bord de façon à garder des détails dans les hautes lumières. Si en faisant ça j’avais eu des ombres bouchées c’est là que j’aurais fusionné une expo plus claire pour rattraper les zones bouchéés. Mais la plage dynamique rentrait pile dans les capacités du capteur: pas de hautes lumières cramées, pas d’ombres bouchées.


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2017)

La méthode employée pour ajouter les lumières de l’eclairage Urbain est très simple:


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2018)

Cette photo de *SirDeck* dans le fil : « Postez vos plus beaux instants » :

La Fin de l'Histoire : Allégorie​



a déjà suscité des commentaires de la part de *boninmi* :


boninmi a dit:


> une photo sans histoire.


et de son auteur (qui me pardonnera ici d'offrir de ses propos des _disjecta membra_) :


SirDeck a dit:


> la photo « qui vient à moi », l’imprévisible... un aspect carrément raté... des rendus anciens que l’œil a vu et revu et qui l’attire tant il aime ce qu’il connaît déjà



J'interviens donc en qualité d'épigone : "celui qui vient après" - et cette position me paraît particulièrement adéquate ici.

Je vais m'amuser à improviser un Récit. SirDeck et sa femme sont partis faire un course en montagne, SirDeck affectionnant la position de serre-file qui ménage le « kairos » : l'occasion propice à capturer au vol dans un instantané une image de ce féminin qui, par essence, échappe à sa prise en le devançant.

Parvenue au sommet signalé par un kairn massif, voici que celle qui le précède se retourne en prenant la pose. Oui, c'est comme si elle s'offrait, là, en modèle appelant la photographie. Un kairos, instant à saisir au vol que SirDeck s'empresse de capturer dans un instantané - parce qu'il vient d'être traversé par la puissance d'une Allégorie.

Cette femme qui le regarde, ne lui fait pas face pour autant, mais pose de biais comme pour indiquer par l'obliquité statuaire de sa posture ce qu'il y a à voir plus loin : une absence. Une absence de profondeur d'horizon. C'est comme si, au-delà de la crête immédiate du sommet, le lointain enneigé et le ciel bouché n'étaient qu'une toile verticale peinte en trompe-l'œil. Ce que lui montre la femme qui le regarde en désignant l'absence de profondeur de l'horizon - c'est une perte. Elle pose comme le symbole même de cette disparition.

Les bras baissés dans ce parka avachi, avec ce pantalon à patt' d'éph, échevelée, la tête menacée par la pointe oblique d'une croix, la tubulure verticale d'une rembarde évocatrice d'un fusil dressé crosse à terre - elle pose, comme le symbole même de la disparition de la révolution.

Image de la femme militante, désarmée et menacée, montrant le visage mélancolique de la Fin de l'Histoire. Adossée à l'absence de profondeur de l'horizon, elle regarde en-arrière, à travers le photographe, la dimension rétrospective de l'avenir.

La Révolution qui ouvrait une profondeur au Temps a disparu de l'horizon. Elle se dresse, sur ce sommet déserté, en Allégorie de la perte du sens de l'histoire.

Je suis frappé par la puissance politique de cette photographie. Dans ma position d'épigone, je pourrais encore épiloguer longtemps. Peut-être n'ai-je fait qu'imaginer un autre Récit que celui que SirDeck avait à l'esprit. Peut-être me reprochera-t-on d'aligner des mots là où s'offre une image. J'ai raconté ce que je percevais - tel que j'en ai l'idée.


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Janvier 2018)

Encore un hébergeur d'images qui disparaît 





Il va y avoir beaucoup de blancs dans mes posts​


----------



## flotow (21 Janvier 2018)

Il y en a ici qui font de la photo au cerf-volant (KAP) ?
C'est un truc que j'aimerai bien essayer. Vous avez des pistes ?

J'ai regarde rapidement et je pense m'orienter vers un auto-KAP (ca fait plein de photos avec un module qui tourne et qui déclenche automatiquement, il faut juste faire le tri apres). Pour le cerf-volant, il en existe de plusieurs plusieurs tailles et formes en fonction du type de vent.
Vous auriez quelque chose a proposer ?

L'idée c'est de pouvoir l'utiliser lors d'un voyage en Juin cette année.

En plus du fait que c'est (bien) moins cher qu'un drone, c'est silencieux et ca dure plus longtemps !

J'ai presque l'appareil photo qu'il faut (LX5) mais il faut que je lui change la molette...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Janvier 2018)

C'est pas un "plus bel instant", ça vaut pas les cimaises, mais j'y trouve un petit quelque chose...



​


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2018)

Cette photo de *SirDeck* 
postée le 20 Janvier dans le fil des « Plus beaux instants » :





​me frappe par sa puissance d'abstraction.

Oui, mais : qu'est-ce que l'abstraction en photographie ?

De nombreuses photographies cherchent à donner une impression de "déjà-vu" dans l'image : le "déjà-vu" de l'impression de réalité. En jouant sur le relief d'objets figurés en avant-plan par rapport à l'estompé de l'arrière-plan. Ce qui crée une illusion de perspective spatiale : celle de la profondeur de l'espace du paysage. Et par là-même une illusion de temps : le temps créé par la possibilité de s'avancer en imagination dans cette profondeur d'espace figuré - exactement comme devant un paysage réel qui ouvre une profondeur d'espace, l'esquisse d'un mouvement de déplacement en direction de l'horizon lointain qui fait surgir le temps de l'aventure possible pour le voyageur en imagination.

L'abstraction en photographie - du moins l'abstraction dans cette photographie de *SirDeck* - consiste à soustraire l'illusion de la perspective et par là-même l'illusion du temps dans l'image. À supprimer la profondeur du paysage et de ce fait la possibilité imaginaire de se représenter en train de voyager en direction d'un horizon lointain pendant le temps d'une aventure - c'est-à-dire de se figurer une histoire personnelle dans la dimension de l'image.

La puissance de l'abstraction de la photographie de *SirDeck* vient de ce que la soustraction de la profondeur et du temps de s'aventurer dans la profondeur est figurée comme l'effet même de ce qui est donné à voir. Non pas comme un procédé artificiel du photographe, mais comme le simple enregistrement par le photographe d'un effet qui s'est opéré sans lui. Une abstraction de l'histoire, en tant qu'effet produit par ce qui se donne à voir - le photographe se bornant à montrer en image une soustraction d'horizon et une soustraction d'histoire à l'œuvre dans l'actualité du paysage.

L'aimable lecteur de cette prose dominicale risque de trouver que, moi-même, j'emploie un langage bien abstrait pour parler d'une photographie. Quand même ! "il" pourrait suggérer les "oh !" et les "ah !" par lequels, touchés par l'effet de réalité d'une image, nous "ressentons" des émotions comme le plaisir de nous imaginer nous ébattre dans la verte profondeur d'une perspective estivale.

Eh bien ! nous dirons que l'abstraction de ma prose ici ne fait que prolonger verbalement l'effet d'abstraction de la photographie, laquelle s'offre à nous comme le simple enregistrement d'un événement dramatique : la disparition de l'histoire avec la disparition de la profondeur de l'expérience.

Car le temps s'est enfui : voilà ce que montre l'image. Le temps s'est enfui "en-arrière" de l'image, avec le retirement de la mer dont les flots portaient la possibilité de s'avancer dans une profondeur de l'aventure. La mer s'est écoulée, comme l'eau par la bonde d'une baignoire. Elle a disparu "en-arrière" : en-arrière de celui qui regarde, abolie dans le deuil de la mémoire. Un avant de barque reste échoué, à l'ancre, dans un plan de vase. Un plan de vase qui remonte, sans profondeur, vers le haut de l'image, coiffé par un pan de ciel d'un blanc opaque comme un rideau de brouillard sans visibilité.

Le temps s'est enfui en-arrière, et avec cette abstraction du temps qui s'est enfui, la profondeur a déserté le paysage qui se relève à la verticale tel un plan stérile à la possibilité d'avancer. Le temps où il était possible de changer les choses, le temps de l'action camarade, s'est enfui en-arrière, laissant par-devant la réduction du paysage à un simple plan esthétique : l'esthétique de la colorisation.

L'abstraction de ma prose au sujet de cette photographie est ma façon personnelle d'exprimer combien elle me touche, précisément, en imageant la disparition de l'histoire.

Jouet de cet œil d'eau morne, je n'y puis prendre,
oh canot immobile ! oh ! bras trop courts ! ni l'une
ni l'autre fleur : ni la jaune qui m'importune,
là ; ni la bleue, amie à l'eau couleur de cendre.

Ah ! la poudre des saules qu'une aile secoue !
Les roses des roseaux dès longtemps dévorées !
Mon canot, toujours fixe ; et sa chaîne tirée
au fond de cet œil d'eau sans bords, — à quelle boue ?

Rimbaud - Mémoire​


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2018)

P'tain Maco, on dirait que t'as passé une bonne nuit, c'est la grande forme ce matin  !


----------



## SirDeck (16 Février 2018)

Argh !
Mon MacBook pro 2011 ayant rendu l’âme, j'ai emprunté le sien à une collègue. Les images dans firefox sont "moles". Dans safari également. J'en prépare une dans photoshop, la passe en 750 pixels et la trouve plutôt petite en 100%. Je percute : retina. Je la poste et la voilà toute grande toute mole. C'est ça le rétina ? De l'upscaling bien sale ? Je sens que je vais regretter l'écran HD mat de mon vieux MacBook pro 2011…


----------



## SirDeck (17 Février 2018)

Non mais il n'y a que moi qui trouve que c'est vraiment dégueu sur retina ?
Le truc utilisé pour contrer l'upscaling c'est de déclarer une taille deux fois plus petite que l'image. J'ai essayé et ça marche bien :


```
<img src="http://karlovy.vary.free.fr/_DSF3696-Modifier.jpg" class="bbCodeImage LbImage" alt="[IMG]" data-url="http://karlovy.vary.free.fr/_DSF3696-Modifier.jpg" style="" width="378" height="378">
```

L'image d'origine est en 756x756


----------



## pouppinou (17 Février 2018)

Effectivement j'ai eu le même "problème" que toi quand je suis passé de mon iMac 27" 2011 au 2017. Avec photoshop toutes mes images web étaient devenues des vignettes. Si tu veux retrouver la même taille qu'avant avec photoshop il faut le démarrer en Basse-Resolution (coche dans -I de photoshop).

Sinon ta photo s'affiche chez moi en 750x750px sur mon 27" Retina, apparemment ta class ne fonctionne pas. C'est sûr que si je la ramène à 378x378px elle est nettement mieux.
Il faudrait la sortir en 1200 et pouvoir l'afficher dans le forum en 750x750px.


----------



## SirDeck (17 Février 2018)

Je ne vois pas trop de quoi tu parles sur Photoshop. Il me semble qu'il n'interpole pas en 100%. Mon image est bien petite à l'écran.
Pour ce qui est du forum, je n'ai pas accès au code html de la page au niveau du serveur  Je ne peux que modifier le code en locale (firefox : contextuel : examiner l'élément ; on peut modifier le code), pour moi seul quoi


----------



## SirDeck (27 Février 2018)

mac-aïoli a dit:


> Un siècle que je n'étais venu !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@mac-aïoli revient avec du lourd.
Mais quelque chose me gène dans celle-là. Il me semble que d'autres la surpassent aisément dans un registre pourtant plus complexe, la couleur :
https://www.flickr.com/photos/jsenegas/31981640821/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/jsenegas/28593283012/


----------



## pouppinou (1 Mars 2018)

@boninmi



Dommage que le photographe n'eut été un peu plus courageux car la photo n'aurait été que plus belle 

Sinon la prochaine fois il faudrait dire à Madame qu'elle se lâche un peu moins sur le nappage du gâteau pour 101 personnes


----------



## flotow (1 Mars 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> @boninmi
> ​
> Dommage que le photographe n'eut été un peu plus courageux car la photo n'aurait été que plus belle
> 
> Sinon la prochaine fois il faudrait dire à Madame qu'elle se lâche un peu moins sur le nappage du gâteau pour 101 personnes



En tout cas, joli mur en pierre sèche !


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mars 2018)

il aurait quand même (_comme le fait si bien remarquer pouppinou_) fallu ouvrir la fenêtre


----------



## boninmi (1 Mars 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> @boninmi
> Dommage que le photographe n'eut été un peu plus courageux car la photo n'aurait été que plus belle


Pour une photo prise avec un vieux téléphone elle n'est pas si mal . 



flotow a dit:


> En tout cas, joli mur en pierre sèche !


Tu parles ... Il faudra que je me décide un jour à en poster des vrais. 



Powerdom a dit:


> il aurait quand même (_comme le fait si bien remarquer pouppinou_) fallu ouvrir la fenêtre


Mais non, c'est une grande véranda. Moi je trouve que les reflets, que je n'avais même pas remarqués, font joli. 

Hier soir, il n'y avait que 8 cm.


----------



## aCLR (28 Mars 2018)

Tiens @PJG qu'est-ce tu penses de ton tas de bois, maintenant qu'il est redressé et compressé, hé hé hé. 







(j'ai peut-être forcé sur l'ocre par contre ^_^)


----------



## pouppinou (1 Mai 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Je trouvais celle-là un peu "grise". Mais alors l'autre, le duplicata réinterprété sous le projecteur de la couleur verbale, c'est encore pire, façon de parler hein, il reste quelques pixels.
> 
> Ou alors, t'es encore en train de nous sortir un sapin de ta manche en nous invitant à bidouiller ces deux calques. Si c'est ça, j'ai la solution pour toi. Et elle est simple. Tu drag n drop ton second essai sur le premier et d'un coup de clic tu le bascules en lumière tamisée.
> 
> Et là, bonjour le relief !




​Effectivement ça donne du relief ! Trop peut-être ?

Mais là où tu as raison c'est que c'est du "bâclé", j'avoue. J'ai paramétré mon APN pour sortir les photos en double format (JPEG et CR2). Utilisant la facilité en déchargent sur Photos, j'ai bien les 2 fichiers, sauf que l'exportation et le travail se fait à partir du JPEG d'où les résultats par toujours à la hauteur. Mais pour moi c'est très rapide et évidemment pas du tout pro. Il faudrait que je parte du CR2 pour ce genre de photo.


----------



## aCLR (1 Mai 2018)

C'est donc ça le loup que tu caches dans ta manche, un fichier CR2 ! Bon, oublie de suite les tours de passe-passe par tes cartes "jpeg" et concentre-toi sur le lapin "raw" caché dans de ton chapeau !


----------



## PJG (2 Mai 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Tiens @PJG qu'est-ce tu penses de ton tas de bois, maintenant qu'il est redressé et compressé, hé hé hé.


Je découvre ici mon tas de bois, alors qu'il est sur une autre rubrique.


----------



## aCLR (2 Mai 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Je découvre ici mon tas de bois, alors qu'il est sur une autre rubrique.


Oui c'est la magie du drag n drop sur un coin du bureau.

Des fois, vos images m'interpellent pendant ma ronde. Alors je vous les pique ! Je m'évade de mon train-train en poussant les curseurs de vos pixels. Et comme la dernière fois j'étais dans une veine clavardeuse, j'ai craqué ! 

(je ne pensais pas dire ça un jour, mais je me languis de voir remonter le sujet des bidouillez-moi, mais pas trop)
(c'était pas si mal en fin de compte)


----------



## Romuald (17 Mai 2018)

flotow a dit:


> personne
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]



Perso j'aurai limité voire annulé la distorsion de l'objectif, je trouve que ça écrase un peu trop le sujet 'les amoureux sont seuls au monde'. Mais te connaissant je me doute que c'est volontaire.
PS : faut venir quel jour à quelle heure pour n'avoir personne sur la place St Marc ?


----------



## pouppinou (17 Mai 2018)

Avec la distorsion de l'objectif je trouve que cela renforce le Campanile de la piazza san Marco qui pointe au ciel d'une façon triangulaire, mais du coup j'aurai fait une prise en portrait avec un appareil posé au sol pour le renforcer encore plus avec les amoureux au pied du Campanile, comme si leur Amour s'élevait tout droit au ciel.
 J'imagine que @flotow doit avoir profité de cette place exceptionnellement vide pour faire une petite série diverse et variée sur ce sensationnel endroit


----------



## flotow (17 Mai 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Perso j'aurai limité voire annulé la distorsion de l'objectif, je trouve que ça écrase un peu trop le sujet 'les amoureux sont seuls au monde'. Mais te connaissant je me doute que c'est volontaire.
> PS : faut venir quel jour à quelle heure pour n'avoir personne sur la place St Marc ?





pouppinou a dit:


> Avec la distorsion de l'objectif je trouve que cela renforce le Campanile de la piazza san Marco qui pointe au ciel d'une façon triangulaire, mais du coup j'aurai fait une prise en portrait avec un appareil posé au sol pour le renforcer encore plus avec les amoureux au pied du Campanile, comme si leur Amour s'élevait tout droit au ciel.
> J'imagine que @flotow doit avoir profité de cette place exceptionnellement vide pour faire une petite série diverse et variée sur ce sensationnel endroit



Entre Toumaï qui trouve que ça penche, et Romuald qui trouve que c'est déformé...




En fait ça m'arrive de corriger la distorsion (partiellement ou totalement) mais la, je n'y ai pas pensé !

Pour l'heure, c'était jeudi dernier (non férié en Italie), départ de Padoue à 6h30, arrivée à Venise St. Lucia à 7h, vaporetto pour arriver à St. Marc à 7h30. 
Les photos, c'est entre 7h30 et 8h10, et même la ca commençait à se remplir avec un groupe (donc tu ne vois plus l'autre bout de la place). 

Merci @pouppinou pour la distorsion. 
J'étais à 1m du sol sur trépied (car ou c'est une pause longue). J'ai pensé apres coup à essayer au raz du sol. La prochaine fois !

J'ai fait quelques photos, il y en a un peu plus sur Flickr, mais le chef va dire que c'est une série si j'en poste trop !


----------



## pouppinou (17 Mai 2018)

flotow a dit:


> J'ai fait quelques photos, il y en a un peu plus sur Flickr, mais le chef va dire que c'est une série si j'en poste trop !



Una serie magnifica !!!

J'adore le petit chien sur ses pattes arrières qui reluque les viandes dans la boucherie/charcuterie 

La photo avec les gondoles bleues floutées au premier plan... une tuerie !



Comment as-tu fais ? "Juste une pause longue" ? Retravaille de la colorimétrie ? C'est quoi ta petite recette sur cette photo ?


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Mai 2018)

C'est fou cette photo, je me souviens d'un tuto d'Adobe pour Photoshop au début des années 90. Exactement la même vue, les pirogues bleues mais nettes, les perches et la ville au fond. Mais en final pourquoi faudrait-il que ça change ?


----------



## pouppinou (18 Mai 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Exactement la même vue, les *pirogues* bleues mais nettes, les perches et la ville au fond. Mais en final pourquoi faudrait-il que ça change ?



Tu es sûr que c'était à Venise et pas en Amazonie ?


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Mai 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> Tu es sûr que c'était à Venise et pas en Amazonie ?



T'as raison , et je me gondole de rire


----------



## aCLR (18 Mai 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est fou cette photo, je me souviens d'un tuto d'Adobe pour Photoshop au début des années 90. Exactement la même vue, les pirogues bleues mais nettes, les perches et la ville au fond.


Bah cherche pas, le *flotow* a dû reprendre l'image, mettre un coup de flou gaussien sur les pirogues et roule ma poule.


> Mais en final pourquoi faudrait-il que ça change ?


Ah mais ça change, faut pas croire, le flou ça change tout !


----------



## Romuald (18 Mai 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> le *flotow* a dû reprendre l'image, mettre un coup de flou


C'est floutro, pas flotow, du coup.


----------



## flotow (19 Mai 2018)

N'importe quoi, y'a pas de flou. 
Tous chez l'ophtalmologue !


----------



## flotow (19 Mai 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> Una serie magnifica !!!
> 
> J'adore le petit chien sur ses pattes arrières qui reluque les viandes dans la boucherie/charcuterie
> 
> Comment as-tu fais ? "Juste une pause longue" ? Retravaille de la colorimétrie ? C'est quoi ta petite recette sur cette photo ?



Merci !

C'est effectivement une pause longue, 15s (iso 100, f11, filtre nd1000), avec map sur les piquets ou sur le milieu d'une gondole. map en manuel en utilisant le mode liveview. VR off.
Je ne me souviens plus des détails pour la retouche, et je ne les ai pas sous les yeux maintenant, mais :

La teinte est un peu modifiée, un peu plus bleue (c'était un matin un peu gris déjà)
Saturation + luma
Quelques coups de brosse, exp +/- pour un meilleur contraste entre les barques D), l'arrière plan et l'eau entre les deux
Je crois un filtre gradué pour le ciel (exp + clarté) pour faire ressortir les nuages
Je tâcherai de poster la photo avant retouche plus quelques détails précis d'ici la fin de ce weekend.

Pour la distortion : pas de correction


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2018)

flotow a dit:


> _déjà vu_​



[message de la modération]

À ce titre, et pour les prochaines interventions, pouppinou – à l'origine de ce _« déjà vu »_ – et les autres participants·es de ce fil êtes appelés·es à ne pas partager, ici même, les images de leurs camarades, provenant de portfolios visibles hors d'ici, avant même qu'elles euent été postées par leurs auteurs en ce lieu.

Causer des images des copains qu'on voit ici est une chose.
Copier coller ici l'image d'un copain pour qu'on en cause en est une autre. C'est quand même plus simple de causer de l'image en question sur le site où celle-ci est hébergée. J'ai horreur des magiciens qui nous sortent des p'tits lapins de leur chapeaux alors même que je ne savais pas qu'un lapin existait.

La propriété intellectuelle, que sont les droits d'auteur et à l'image, est une affaire qui me tient vraiment à cœur !

[fin du message de la modération] (1)

(1) Inutile de citer, répondre ou s'excuser, on passe à autre chose. Merci.


----------



## flotow (22 Mai 2018)

Photo avant retouche :


​Retouche :

La teinte est un peu modifiée, 5500K -> 5100K
Saturation + luma
Deux masques gradués : +0,5 expo sous l'horizon, -0,5 expo au dessus
Brosses: Ile: +0,6 expo, ciel: clarté à 70, lanterne : +0.7 expo


----------



## pouppinou (22 Mai 2018)

Jolie prise et joli travail de post-prod 
Merci à l'artiste pour ses petits secrets


----------



## flotow (25 Mai 2018)

Petite question : vous mettez quoi comme filtre pour protéger la premiere lentille ?
Filtre blanc (non UV) ou UV ?


----------



## aCLR (26 Mai 2018)

UV


----------



## Romuald (26 Mai 2018)

skylight + pare-soleil étroit sur un 35mm. J'essaie de me passer du zoom.


----------



## flotow (26 Mai 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> UV


Sur du numérique ?



Romuald a dit:


> skylight + pare-soleil étroit sur un 35mm. J'essaie de me passer du zoom.


Sur du numérique le skylight ? Je croyais que c'était un filtre plutôt utilisé pour de l'argentique.

Je demande car j'ai que du verre blanc, et hier j'ai commandé un nouveau filtre, c'était un UV. C'était une erreur de commande et maintenant je me demande ce que je fais...

J'utilise ca normalement : http://www.hoyafilter.com/hoya/products/pro1digitalfilterseries/pro1dprotector/
Et j'ai reçu ca :
http://www.hoyafilter.com/hoya/products/hdfilters/hdfilteruv/


----------



## flotow (26 Mai 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> skylight + pare-soleil étroit sur un 35mm. J'essaie de me passer du zoom.


Faut poster !


----------



## Romuald (26 Mai 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Je croyais que c'était un filtre plutôt utilisé pour de l'argentique


Je l'ai récupéré de mon X700 . Et comme je fais surtout de la photo de ouacances, le décalage éventuel de colorimétrie, ben, comment dire...


----------



## aCLR (26 Mai 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Sur du numérique ?


Oui


----------



## aCLR (26 Mai 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Deux masques gradués : +0,5 expo sous l'horizon, -0,5 expo au dessus


Comme ci ou comme ça ?


----------



## flotow (26 Mai 2018)

comme ça, pour les deux. En général je me contente de lightroom sauf quand je n'y arrive pas, et dans ce cas j'ouvre Photoshop. C'était le cas pour la photo du pont des soupirs.

âpre, ca m'arrive de brosser avec l'exposition opposée pour compenser ce qui a été attrapé par "megarde"


----------



## aCLR (26 Mai 2018)

flotow a dit:


> âpre, ca m'arrive de brosser avec l'exposition opposée pour compenser ce qui a été attrapé par "megarde"


Hé hé, je la ressortirais celle-là ! 

Affichée en grand format, c'est moins gênant pour les pieux que la partie haute de la lanterne qui se teinte un tout petit peu au-delà du vert de gris.


----------



## flotow (26 Mai 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Affichée en grand format, c'est moins gênant pour les pieux que la partie haute de la lanterne qui se teinte un tout petit peu au-delà du vert de gris.



Je viens de regarder sur Flickr, et je remarque rien. Je regarderai sur l'original, mais je crois que c'est archivé depuis quelques jours


----------



## aCLR (26 Mai 2018)

En image


----------



## flotow (26 Mai 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> En image



mmm, étant donné que c'est presque a contre jour, je l'avais éclairci pour mieux en distinguer les couleurs, sans pour autant que ça jure.
la version actuelle ne m'avait pas choqué.
ta modif, c'est quoi ? couleur, expo ?

pour le filtre : pourquoi UV ? pour le bleu du ciel ?
et @jpmiss, il utilise quoi ?


----------



## aCLR (26 Mai 2018)

flotow a dit:


> mmm, étant donné que c'est presque a contre jour, je l'avais éclairci pour mieux en distinguer les couleurs, sans pour autant que ça jure.
> la version actuelle ne m'avait pas choqué.


Oui ça n'est pas du tout choquant tel quel.
C'est juste une pinaillerie pour que la tête de la lanterne revienne sur le premier plan que tu as légèrement débouché. Et pour que ce lampion soit raccord couleur avec sa base. Tel quel, le vert tire vers celui les bouées à mi-distance de l'île.


flotow a dit:


> pour le filtre : pourquoi UV ? pour le bleu du ciel ?


Oh la la ! Quand j'ai atterris sur le site hoyafilter.com pour trouver de quoi protéger la lentille, en lisant le descriptif de la page des filtres UV je suis tombé sur


			
				la_page_en_question a dit:
			
		

> Constant use for lens protection is recommended


Il n'en fallu pas plus pour me convaincre ! 
Ah si, j'ai eu le coup de cœur en cliquant sur l'onglet _'sample photography'_ ! Hi hi…
…C'est samedi


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mai 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Tel quel, le vert tire vers celui les bouées à mi-distance de l'île.



Là vous réveillez le marin qui est en moi 
La lanterne verte même stylisée à la vénitienne est une balise latérale tribord donc verte et conique. Les bouées vertes plus au large sont à laisser à tribord par les bateaux qui rentrent vers le port. La balise au milieu des gondoles doit être bien antérieure à ce long chapelet de bouées qui en plus doivent casser les vagues de sillage des gros bateaux.
À part ça, moi aussi j'ai un filtre anti UV Hoya


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2018)

Ah d'accord !


----------



## PJG (27 Mai 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Comme ci ou comme ça ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 122910


Quel est l'intérêt d'avoir *les gondoles bleues floutées au premier plan ?*
J'aurai préféré le contraire, comme la plupart des photos. 
Réalisé avec https://tiltshiftmaker.com/photo-editing.php .


----------



## pouppinou (28 Mai 2018)

On a dit que c'était pas flouté !!! 

Tu as cassé le mouvement de la houle sur les gondoles


----------



## pouppinou (28 Mai 2018)

Tu vas voir ce que je vais en faire de ta maquette moi !






Je vais te couler tes gondoles


----------



## Romuald (28 Mai 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> Je vais te couler tes gondoles


Laisse les gondoles à Venise !


----------



## flotow (28 Mai 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Laisse les gondoles à Venise !





> Laisse tomber les gondoles, laisse tomber les gondoles
> Un jour c'est toi qu'on laissera



Ça fonctionne aussi comme ça


----------



## PJG (28 Mai 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> *Je vais te couler tes gondoles*


Si c'est une contrepèterie, je n'ai pas trouvé.


----------



## boninmi (28 Mai 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Si c'est une contrepèterie, je n'ai pas trouvé.


Peut-être juste: couler ---> looker
tout dans cette discussion étant une histoire de look .


----------



## flotow (28 Mai 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Quel est l'intérêt d'avoir *les gondoles bleues floutées au premier plan ?*
> J'aurai préféré le contraire, comme la plupart des photos.



si je floute l'arrière plan, y'a plus rien de net
c'est tout de suite moins intéressant !


----------



## Sly54 (28 Mai 2018)

flotow a dit:


> si je floute l'arrière plan, y'a plus rien de net
> c'est tout de suite moins intéressant !


Mais ça laisse une grande part à l'imagination


----------



## aCLR (28 Mai 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Quel est l'intérêt d'avoir *les gondoles bleues floutées au premier plan ?*



Avec ou sans flou de mouvement, l'esprit reconstruira une image mentale de gondoles amarrées.

Un diaphragme ouvert mettra l'accent sur les gondoles et atténuera l'environnement. Le regard de l'esprit ne pourra reconstruire le lieu. Tout juste pourra-t-il le deviner. _Gondoles = Venise_.

À l'inverse, un diaphragme fermé affinera les lignes de l'environnement lointain des gondoles. Le regard pourra se perdre au loin et reconstruire l'image d'une cité entourée et balayée d'eau. _Architecture + apparence de gondoles = Venise_

_…………_

Après, rien n'empêche de shooter deux clichés et de les fusionner pour composer une image entièrement nette._ _


----------



## PJG (28 Mai 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> Tu as cassé le mouvement de la houle sur les gondoles


Je ne vois pas de houle, c'est flou.


----------



## flotow (29 Mai 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Je ne vois pas de houle, c'est flou.






ça bouge, c'est tout flou !​


----------



## aCLR (29 Mai 2018)

Belle mise en image de l'expression « prendre le pouls de la cité »   :wink:


----------



## PJG (29 Mai 2018)

flotow a dit:


> ça bouge, c'est tout flou !


De jour, ce n'est pas mieux.





​


----------



## aCLR (30 Mai 2018)

_— Chérie ?! Viens voir !_
_— Quoi ?!_
_— Regarde-moi tous ces potards !_


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2018)

@Sly54 amha, avec moins de ciel, la symbolique du lieu de culte gagne en densité. Le bâtiment fait le lien entre terre et ciel. Nous venons de la terre, elle occupe donc une bonne partie du cadre, et tendons vers le ciel que nous ne faisons qu'apercevoir au-delà de la bâtisse religieuse.


----------



## PJG (18 Juin 2018)

Il y encore trop d'herbe sur cette photo. 
Il faudrait passer la tondeuse.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> @Sly54 amha, avec moins de ciel, la symbolique du lieu de culte gagne en densité. Le bâtiment fait le lien entre terre et ciel. Nous venons de la terre, elle occupe donc une bonne partie du cadre, et tendons vers le ciel que nous ne faisons qu'apercevoir au-delà de la bâtisse religieuse.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 123519



C'est très beau ainsi


----------



## PJG (18 Juin 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est très beau ainsi


Le problème, c'est qu'il retrouver l'original ici.
"Postez vos plus beaux instants"


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Le problème, c'est qu'il retrouver l'original ici.
> "Postez vos plus beaux instants"



Ou ?


----------



## Sly54 (18 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> @Sly54 amha, avec moins de ciel, la symbolique du lieu de culte gagne en densité. Le bâtiment fait le lien entre terre et ciel. Nous venons de la terre, elle occupe donc une bonne partie du cadre, et tendons vers le ciel que nous ne faisons qu'apercevoir au-delà de la bâtisse religieuse.


Merci aCLR, j'aime bien ton commentaire. J'avais essayé de respecter la règle des tiers, 1/3 pour l'herbe et 2/3 vers le ciel avec la chapelle qui fait le lien.
mais je ne suis pas bon pour bien composer une photo alors je fais, je teste et le lis les commentaires


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2018)

J'ai juste renversé les tiers – et peut-être raccourci un peu vite le ciel – pour diriger le regard vers la bâtisse au lieu du ciel.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai juste renversé les tiers – et peut-être raccourci un peu vite le ciel – pour diriger le regard vers la bâtisse au lieu du ciel.



J'aime mieux la photo ordinale , la photo donne de plus d'espace et montre ce que le photographe désire montrer ! verdure ou monument ?


----------



## flotow (19 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai juste renversé les tiers – et peut-être raccourci un peu vite le ciel – pour diriger le regard vers la bâtisse au lieu du ciel.


Moi je trouve ce commentaire un peu léger. 
Ah, @macomaniac... qu'est-ce qu'il écrirait un joli texte la dessus

La mer, la terre, le ciel, les papillons, les betteraves, les lapins.
Bref !


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2018)

flotow a dit:


> La mer, la terre, le ciel, les papillons, les betteraves, les lapins.


La mer, on l'imagine !
La terre, on la tue !
Le ciel, il est rabioté !
Les papillons, on les asphyxie !
Les betteraves, on les modifie !
Les lapins, demande à *jugnin* !


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2018)

Sly54 a dit:


> mais je ne suis pas bon pour bien composer une photo alors je fais, je teste et le lis les commentaires


Comme je le disais, j'ai coupé très court dans le drapé bleu de ta composition. Si je devais recommencer, je prendrais pour gabarit le format cinéma. Il y a quelque chose dans ton image qui interpelle. Cette flèche de toit qui pointe comme pour répondre au clocher bien installé au sommet de sa colline. _(enfin, c'est ce que je me raconte depuis le visible. Après, que le jardinier n'ait pas taillé la haie ou le pécheur retrouvé son port d'attache ça me cause moins s'ils sont hors-cadre)._ Du coup, le format étiré permet de guider plus facilement l"œil sur la crête et de se raconter l'histoire de cette apparition, ou pas.


----------



## aCLR (24 Octobre 2018)

​
Quinze secondes de tremblements face au témoin de veille du téléviseur​


----------



## CRISPEACE (15 Novembre 2018)




----------



## flotow (6 Décembre 2018)

​
J'en suis content de moi (c'est deja ça !).
Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2019)

J'ai essayé ça
30" ƒ 22





Phase de création du volume - Étape 2 sur 4 - Piqure du livret​

Cette étape dure généralement une minute. Pour que ça rentre dans mes trente secondes, j'ai dû couper le début et la fin de la gestuelle de création. Normal…

Le résultat de ce laps de temps en mouvement est satisfaisant. Il reproduit bien les différents gestes et attitudes. Seulement, c'est un peu flou !

L'autre alternative serait de capter une image – mieux exposée – toutes les secondes et de les superposer avec la technique de fusion de couvertures de magazines donnée par Bobby dans côté cuisine. Le flou serait "contrôlé".

Hein ?!


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Avril 2019)

À propos de mon post :

Galerie d'art

c'était un phantasme poisson d'avril. 
Les œuvres graphiques existent mais pas à la taille qu'on imagine sur la photo.
C'est un montage...
Allez, décrochage 



​


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> c'était un phantasme poisson d'avril.


Je comprends mieux !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est chouette


----------



## flotow (23 Avril 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> À propos de mon post :
> 
> Galerie d'art
> 
> ...



J'ai rien compris !
C'était peu être un lapin de paques.


----------



## Romuald (23 Avril 2019)

flotow a dit:


> J'ai rien compris !


Faut arrêter la marocaine, ça attaque les neurones


----------



## flotow (23 Avril 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Faut arrêter la marocaine, ça attaque les neurones


C'était l'année dernière !
A la limite, un lapin de paques au mazout...


----------



## aCLR (30 Mai 2019)

_Combines_







Hé hé


----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> CUIT-CUIT
> ting!
> Mésange​


*pouppinou*, ta photo de mésange est vraiment très chouette, merci pour ce partage.
Pour aller plus loin dans l'image, j'ai légèrement bouché les reflets du ciel sur la surface humide du bois. Bon, c'est du vite fait. Rien ne remplace un assombrissement de la zone au pinceau de retouche directement sur le *.dng. L'idée c'est éteindre ces reflets disgracieux qui perturbent le sujet. C'est ce qui arrive quand on shoote sans filtre polarisant, hé hé, il faut retoucher le _négatif_. Et j'ai resserré le cadre autour du piaf en décentrant la composition afin de lui donner plus d'élan. 

La même chose en images animées, hé hé


----------



## flotow (4 Juin 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> _Combines_
> 
> Hé hé



mais que c'est laid !
bel avatar, ce flotow


----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> mais que c'est laid !


Hé hé, à défaut de lapin, j'ai recyclé « mon chien de pâques » en mazout !   


flotow a dit:


> bel avatar, ce flotow


Si seulement…


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Juin 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Litho



On peut voir ?


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> On peut voir ?



Avant de répondre à ta question, je vais remettre cette vue d'atelier en fin de séance d'impression, hé hé.





​Maintenant je peux te répondre… Non on ne peut pas voir – de litho. Tout simplement parce que ça n'en n'est pas ! 

La pierre lithographique – légèrement floue – au premier plan de l'image me sert simplement à encrer le rouleau posé dessus. C'est une bonne alternative au plateau encreur inclut sous le marbre de la presse, mais inaccessible dans cette configuration. Et puis la presse n'est pas prévue pour tirer des lithographies. C'est un modèle pour la typographie et la gravure en relief. Au mieux, il y a trois centimètres entre le marbre et le rouleau…

C'est bien joli tout ça me diras-tu. Mais on a toujours rien vu !

C'est d'autant plus vrai que tu ne verras rien. Par contre, je veux bien t'en parler, hé hé.
Veux-tu que je te raconte la genèse de cette image ?


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Juin 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Veux-tu que je te raconte la genèse de cette image ?



Comment exciter ma curiosité...


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Comment exciter ma curiosité...


Le 30 mai dernier, au beau milieu de la nuit, j'ai attrapé mon reflex pour capturer cet instant. Mes bras fatigués par cette séance d'impression avaient du mal à tenir l'appareil. Je me suis donc appuyé sur un meuble pour shooter la scène. Manque de pot, l'image n'était pas droite au visionnage. J'ai donc insisté et pris une dizaine de clichés. Seulement voilà, aucun ne présentait cette scène tel que je le voulais. Il ne me restait que cette image de guingois et l'envie de nettoyer mon matériel pressait… Ça ira bien pour cette fois, me suis-je dis, Photoshop fera le reste, hé hé.

Et si je ne te montre pas le résultat de cette séance, ce n'est pas une question de pudeur ou de retenue. Non, c'est uniquement parce que ces impressions n'ont pas vocation à être encadrées et exposées en l'état.

Toi qui pratique les arts graphiques comprendra rapidement le pourquoi. Ces feuilles sont le résultat imprimé d'une imposition in-folio 24 destinée à la création d'un livret. Comme on commence généralement l'impression des pages qui composent un livre par le verso – la face sur laquelle, la plupart du temps, il y a le moins d'encre – la majeure partie de la feuille n'est pas encrée. Et les rares zones d'empagements imprimées se trouvent sur la "belle page" des 12 doubles-pages imposées. Elles le sont soit avec du texte en univers 56 ital. c20, soit avec des compositions de texte manuscrit gravées sur clichés magnésium. Cette série de clichés n'est pas de ma facture. Ils font partis d'un lot acheté au kilo. Et si j'ajoute que le papier est au format B1, 650 x 920 mm. Pas sûr que tu puisses voir grand chose dans 800 pixels.

Non, la seule face vraiment intéressante que je pourrai te montrer un de ces quatre, c'est le recto ! Depuis des années déjà, je cherche à réintroduire les phytotypes dans ma pratique. Et pas n'importe quelle empreinte naturelle, non, je voulais imprimer des bois brut de scierie. C'est l'un des premiers trucs que j'ai roulé lorsque j'ai eu cette presse en main. Des planches de palettes europ disposées sur le marbre et encrées en deux couleurs successives sur un papier d'une troisième teinte. Un délice pour les yeux. Ce qu'il y a de formidable avec le rendu imprimé d'une empreinte naturelle se joue à l'encrage et au pressage. Tu peux imprimer le même phytotype de mille nuances sans jamais perdre son essence.


----------



## pouppinou (27 Septembre 2019)

litobar71 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 139585



Petite correction d'objectif. 






J'adore ce type de photo très métaphorique, on peut y lire beaucoup de chose.


----------



## Sly54 (27 Septembre 2019)

Je préfère celle de litobar71 qui à l'avantage de bien montrer que la terre est ronde.


----------



## peyret (27 Septembre 2019)

J'aime bien celle de *poppinou* qui montre  que notre terre est bien plate.....


----------



## litobar71 (27 Septembre 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> on peut y lire beaucoup de chose


effectivement, une fois passé le cap des camps de la mort polonais (parmi tant d'autres) et de l'acheminement des hommes femmes & enfants par voie ferrée.


----------



## pouppinou (30 Octobre 2019)

Il est impossible d'aller sur le "Labo..." pour discuter de la technique de la photo ? Donc merci au modo de me dire où aller pour discuter d'une photo ?



sifoto a dit:


> La lune est belle
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 142383



Je vois que tu es passé par photoshop pour valider ta prise.
Mais pourrais-tu me dire qu'elle était ton matériel pour avoir une telle précision ?
Merci.

PS :  C'est beau... mais cela reste encore aujourd'hui l'antonymie de la beauté de la vie.


----------



## sifoto (30 Octobre 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Je vois que tu es passé par photoshop pour valider ta prise.
> Mais pourrais-tu me dire qu'elle était ton matériel pour avoir une telle précision ?
> Merci.



Cette image a été prise au foyer d'une lunette de 1000mm de focale ouverte à f/10 avec un EOS 700D. Afin d'avoir le plus de netteté possible, c'est un assemblage de 11 images au 1/800s à 800 iso

Ici une image de la série avant assemblage :

https://live.staticflickr.com/1777/42890770435_8a4c62ab7f_k.jpg


----------



## pouppinou (30 Octobre 2019)

J'avais pas vu ton site. Maintenant je comprend mieux


----------



## aCLR (5 Novembre 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> litobar71 a dit:
> 
> 
> > Voir la pièce jointe 139585
> ...


La déformation est toujours présente !  Comme *Sly54*, je préfère celle de *litobar71*. Quitte à supprimer l'effet de loupe, autant retrouver la bonne perspective. 

Grosse correction d'objectif (sans pour autant retrouver le décor original)


----------



## litobar71 (5 Novembre 2019)

[ à ceux qui ont de bons bras une p'tite excursion en draisine vintage est offerte.]


----------



## Fullcrum (25 Novembre 2019)

peyret a dit:


> D'ailleurs pourquoi l'image n'est pas importée d'office au bon format... comme "miniature".... par exemple ?


Tu peux toujours te faire une *App* avec *Automator* ( j'ai testé ), le fichier arrivé sur le *bureau*, plutôt que de faire *ouvrir avec *> *outil*> *ajuster la taille*. Avec cette petite *App*, tu fais *ouvrir avec* > *autre* > et choisis cette magnifique* App Automator* ...qui l'a convertira au pixel de ton choix, enfin en 800 !! ( c'était pour le fun )


----------



## PJG (25 Novembre 2019)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Tu peux toujours te faire une *App* avec *Automator*


C'est exactement ce que j'ai fait, avec une belle icône.  
Redimensionner


----------



## peyret (25 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> C'est exactement ce que j'ai fait, avec une belle icône.
> Redimensionner


Téléchargé / Installée..... merci PJP
!c'est pas que je poste beaucoup..... mais çà simplifie la vie.... au lieu de passer par Aperçu)


----------



## litobar71 (26 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> C'est exactement ce que j'ai fait, avec une belle icône.


merci pour l'icône, fan de billards et déposant sur "Postez vos plus beaux instants" j'ai automatoré une 800.app


----------



## PJG (26 Novembre 2019)

peyret a dit:


> Téléchargé / Installée..... merci PJP





litobar71 a dit:


> merci pour l'icône


De rien les gars.


----------



## aCLR (26 Novembre 2019)

Ce que l'on ne prévoit jamais, nous les modérateurs, c'est le retour _user friendly_ d'un coup de semonce. Merci *PJG* de partager avec nous ton processus, ça m'évite d'aller rechercher celui de *Docquéville* optimisé pour OSX Panther, hé hé hé…


----------



## PJG (26 Novembre 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Merci *PJG* de partager avec nous ton processus.


J'en ai d'autres, mais je suis pas sur la bonne rubrique.    
*Edit:*
Ici


----------



## litobar71 (26 Novembre 2019)

l'appli automatorisée réalise un x800 dans les 2 sens, de grand à petit et de petiot à grandissimo, de quoi répondre parfaitement au  *standard*  à incorporer dans sa réponse...


----------



## Fullcrum (27 Novembre 2019)

Et ça, ça vous parle ?


----------



## Sly54 (27 Novembre 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Ce que l'on ne prévoit jamais, nous les modérateurs, c'est le retour _user friendly_ d'un coup de semonce. Merci *PJG* de partager avec nous ton processus, ça m'évite d'aller rechercher celui de *Docquéville* optimisé pour OSX Panther, hé hé hé…


Et celle-là : PortfolioHelper⁩, tu connaissais ?
Trop bien faite et toujours d'actualité sous High Sierra !


----------



## PJG (27 Novembre 2019)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Et ça, ça vous parle ?


Oui bien sûr, j'ai aussi "Pivoter" les images.


----------



## aCLR (27 Novembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Et celle-là : PortfolioHelper⁩, tu connaissais ?
> Trop bien faite et toujours d'actualité sous High Sierra !



Eh bah tu sais quoi ?! J'avais complètement zappé le nom de ce truc. Du coup, comme je ne pouvais pas faire un compliment sans ajouter que je pouvais aussi le faire, j'ai préféré noyer le poisson avec ma panthère… Car j'avais aussi oublié que le lien du script figurait dans les consignes du portfolio… Comme quoi remercier les gens, ça n'est vraiment pas mon truc, hé hé.


----------



## Fullcrum (27 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Oui bien sûr, j'ai aussi "Pivoter" les images.


Du coup , c'est la création d'une action rapide.( j'aime bien ces Geekeries moi ... )


----------



## PJG (27 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> J'ai aussi " Pivoter " les images.


En "Services" Pivoter les images .


----------



## PJG (6 Décembre 2019)

Moi je veux la photo d'un moustique Tigre.


----------



## sifoto (6 Décembre 2019)

En même temps pour avoir cette photo j'ai été bouffé comme pas possible du coup les tigres attendrons un peu hein


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2019)

@*sifoto*

Prise avec quel appareil  ?


----------



## sifoto (6 Décembre 2019)

Toujours avec un bon vieux Canon EOS 40D et un 35-80 modifié trouvé à 10 balles sur le BC


----------



## pouppinou (6 Décembre 2019)

C'était sur quelle partie du corps ? 
Tu as précisé le point GPS sur la photo ? 

Zut ! je viens de m'apercevoir que l'on est pas sur le bon forum !!!
On va y avoir droit 
Moi j'ai juste suivi les autres 
Je vais essayer de voir si j'ai pas une photo à mettre dans les 50' pour être raccord... 





_Juste eu le temps de le photographier... mais elle a fait sa star et a voulu le raccord maquillage et que le coiffeur refasse sa huppe.
Ce sont des midinettes ces Huppes Fasciées !_​


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Décembre 2019)

sifoto a dit:


> En même temps pour avoir cette photo j'ai été bouffé comme pas possible


T'avais pas moyen de fermer le diaph pour un peu plus de profondeur de champ ?
Le Canon EOS 40D est un APN, tu pouvais pousser un peu les iso, non ?
La MAP sur les yeux est réussie mais j'aurais bien aimé les pattes arrières nettes.


----------



## sifoto (7 Décembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> T'avais pas moyen de fermer le diaph pour un peu plus de profondeur de champ ?
> Le Canon EOS 40D est un APN, tu pouvais pousser un peu les iso, non ?
> La MAP sur les yeux est réussie mais j'aurais bien aimé les pattes arrières nettes.



Au rapport 2:1 la pdc est vraiment très courte, ici je suis à f/22 avec flash déporté. Le seul moyen pour avoir plus de pdc c'est de faire du stacking avec un sujet immobile ou mort. Pour ma part, je préfère un image moins spectaculaire mais avoir du vivant 

Pour l'image précédente de la mue de la petite Pseudeuophrys, comme celle-ci était immobile j'ai pu dans ce cas faire du stacking (une dizaine d'images) ce qui explique la plus grande pdc.


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Décembre 2019)

sifoto a dit:


> Bébé Heliophanus kochii en pleine formation (moins de 1 mm).


Tu as le droit au format carré centré sur l'œil droit...


​


----------



## pouppinou (31 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> La descente sur Genève ce matin
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 152807​


Y a eu un léger coup de HDR ?
Sublime la lumière.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> Y a eu un léger coup de HDR ?
> Sublime la lumière.


Oui 
Merci


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Janvier 2020)

Le HDR, la plaie de la photographie moderne... 
Et puis y a toujours ce flare qui en plus devient fluo


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le HDR, la plaie de la photographie moderne...
> Et puis y a toujours ce flare qui en plus devient fluo


Ouais , je sais pas d'ou viens cette photo car j'ai corrigé hier


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ouais , je sais pas d'ou viens cette photo car j'ai corrigé hier


Ça j'ai vu, ok, mais le HDR du toutou est... J'ai pas de mots...


----------



## Fullcrum (31 Janvier 2020)

Je n'ai rien fait pour avoir ce rendu ! Peut-être la mettre dans le portfolio ?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça j'ai vu, ok, mais le HDR du toutou est... J'ai pas de mots...


C'est vrai


----------



## pouppinou (8 Février 2020)

!!! *AVERTISSEMENT* !!!
! *A LIRE *avant de baisser les yeux sur la photo ci-dessous !
! Pour ceux dont la *HDR* pourrait créer des maux digestifs convulsifs et éventuellement rendre impropre à une utilisation ultérieur leur clavier pour cause de substance gluante pré-digérée, il est vivement déconseillé de projeter votre regard plus en bas de ce texte d'avertissement !
! Si toutefois vous outrepassez cette avertissement, l'auteur dégage toute responsabilité quant aux éventuelles dégâts physique et psychologique que cela pourra entrainer. Aucun dédommagement ne saurait être demandé à l'auteur ou au diffuseur !





Voilà, de la vraie HDR réalisée manuellement avec 3 clichés RAW (13,98EV-f/9,0-1/200s-ISO100-18,0mm | 11,95EV-f/6,3-1/100s-ISO100-18,0mm | 10,61EV-f/5,6-1/100s-ISO200-18,0mm)

Je me demande si je vais pas ouvrir un thread spéciale HDR moi  
Quant aux goûts et aux couleurs... on connait ce que vaut l'objectivité de toute vérité esthétique 

​


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Février 2020)

Trop tard


----------



## aCLR (8 Février 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> Je me demande si je vais pas ouvrir un thread



Tu ne voudrais pas plutôt partager un de tes RAWs dans le fil des bidouilles. Que ce soit celle-là ou ton faisan, certains se feront un plaisir de lui trifouiller les courbes et valeurs.


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Février 2020)

__





						En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio
					

Le 3 septembre j'ai demandé à pouppinou s'il voulait bien me passer sa photo postée aux cimaises. En la voyant un truc m'était passé par la tête...  Et voilà    PS : l'original est en vecto en .ai




					forums.macg.co
				




Là j'ai posté une bidouille d'après un bug de @*pouppinou*


----------



## Romuald (8 Février 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> Je me demande si je vais pas ouvrir un thread spéciale HDR moi


Déjà fait


----------



## pouppinou (8 Février 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu ne voudrais pas plutôt partager un de tes RAWs dans le fil des bidouilles. Que ce soit celle-là ou ton faisan, certains se feront un plaisir de lui trifouiller les courbes et valeurs.


Je vais mettre la photo d'origine en .jpg (forum of course !) et le lien du fichier RAW en téléchargement (25Mo).
Poste ouvert.

Sinon pour information voici les 3 photos qui m'ont servi à faire la photo HDR (simple). Ici c'est juste pour info car les 3 photos de départ étaient des fichiers bruts RAW.


----------



## aCLR (8 Février 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Déjà fait


Mesdames, Messieurs, je vous présente la mémoire du forum !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Déjà fait


11 Ans a dormir , attention a son réveil


----------



## aCLR (11 Février 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 153873


Quand il me prend l'envie de trifouiller de la couleur en pixels, je pioche dans mes photos sous-exposées, hé hé. Comme j'ai suivi une formation picturale assez classique, éprouver la gestuelle de la barbouille grâce à la lumière des pinceaux correcteurs d'expo sur un négatif digital bien sombre me rabiboche avec le monde du vivant. Celui-ci est très rarement un sujet d'études dans ma pratique. Mais bon, il faut bien se replonger dans ces bons souvenirs de temps à autre afin de rebondir de plus belle après la séance. Donc…


----------



## pouppinou (11 Février 2020)

Bon potentiel que je corrigerais "maladivement" par un rehaussement des couleurs et surtout de netteté  




​Cela ferait un très beau jardin pour Halloween  
Manque plus qu'un beau faisan mâle qui passe par là


----------



## aCLR (13 Février 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> je corrigerais "maladivement" par un rehaussement des couleurs et surtout de netteté



Tu vas rire… C'est exactement ce que j'ai sur le tirage papier, un truc très net et très rouge. Ton traitement exacerbe la dominante rouge présente sur mon image. J'avais bien vu que ça tirait dans les rouges. Mais bon hein, il n'y rien de tel qu'un peu de rouge pour vivifier les verts. Alors, je ne me suis pas affolé plus que ça, ha ha ha ! Sauf que patatra, si les verts et bruns ont bien absorbé la dose, les blancs et les bleus quant à eux n'en sont pas sortis indemne ! Pas grave, je ferai plus attention la prochaine fois.


----------



## aCLR (22 Février 2020)

Il n'y a plus trop de photographes, avec un grand effe, pour nous prodiguer conseils et remarques sur nos images. À force de lancer dans le vide des conseils dont on ne savait que faire, les claviers se sont calmés. Ils devaient être encore plus lassés de se répéter que mon propre raz-le-bol au rappel des consignes du portfolio… Seulement, là maintenant, c'est bien dommage qu'ils se soient tus ! Parce que là, sans connaissances techniques en photographie, comment vais-je expliquer à pouppinou ce qui jure sur son cliché autrement qu'avec une image et un argument informel ?







C'est beaucoup moins rose maintenant !


----------



## pouppinou (22 Février 2020)

Y a rien à dire sur le fait que c'est beaucoup moins "rose" et plus contrasté. L'image intrinsèquement est "meilleure"... mais... l'âme de celle-ci s'en est allée.
Il est clair qu'une image va parler différemment suivant la culture de l'observateur.
Aussi, je suis d'accord qu'expliquer une photo n'est pas forcément un bon point pour la photo puisque celle-ci doit parler à l'observateur  d'une façon vierge de toute autosuggestion.
Mais j'explique le pourquoi de cette forme de travail sur cette photo :

Le fait d'enlever le côté "rose" enlève la luminosité d'un compte-tours en mode "ON" (éclairage interne diode rouge).
Compte-tours à l'image d'une "zone rouge".
J'ai retravaillé l'arrière plan dans un ton froid pour justement que cela contraste avec la chaleur colorimétrique du premier plan qu'est la vie du compte-tours. Ce que j'ai voulu faire ressortir et amplifier, à chez toi été pris comme une erreur. Pourquoi pas, mais c'est bien ce que j'ai voulu suggérer et amplifier.
Grain et ton colorimétrique néo-rétro d'une marque historique légendaire.
Techniquement ton travail est sans conteste réussi, mais du coup le cliché et son travail a changé le langage, l'époque, la personnalité jusqu'au plus profond de son âme et stopper les "pulsations cardiaques" de ce compte-tours.

Le reproche que l'on peut lui faire c'est que le cadrage ne soit pas bien de face (mauvaise hauteur). Mais ce compte-tours fait parti d'une photo beaucoup plus large dont le compte-tours n'était pas le maitre-objet.
Et si cela avait été à refaire, dont le but aurait été ce cliché là, j'aurai mis l'aiguille dans les tours pour renforcer l'image "zone rouge" pour être totalement raccord avec l'idée du concept de cette photo... avec un effet de vibrations (naturelles ou pas).


----------



## aCLR (22 Février 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> Il est clair qu'une image va parler différemment suivant la culture de l'observateur.


Hé hé, bien vu Flanagan, les véhicules thermiques et moi ça fait deux !


pouppinou a dit:


> Techniquement ton travail est sans conteste réussi, mais du coup le cliché et son travail a changé le langage, l'époque, la personnalité jusqu'au plus profond de son âme.


Et j'en suis désolé.
J"ai compris ce qu'il t'importait de mettre en évidence. La position de l'aiguille joue sûrement un rôle dans mon interprétation du message embarqué. Sur le fond blanc du compte-tours, je ne sais pas si le rose _passe_ ou pas mais sur le reste de la scène j'ai du mal. La lumière rose du led irradie trop largement. Même les vis TCHC et la luminosité présente sur le pourtour extérieur du compte-tours ont viré au rose. Est-ce comme cela en vrai ?



Et plus généralement, je me méfie du rendu couleur de mon écran. Je ne compte plus les fois où tout allait bien pour mes développements jusqu'au moment du tirage papier. C'est souvent là que je tombe des nues, hu hu hu…


----------



## aCLR (22 Février 2020)

_Combines_





​


----------



## pouppinou (22 Février 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Même les vis TCHC et la luminosité présente sur le pourtour extérieur du compte-tours ont viré au rose. Est-ce comme cela en vrai ?



Oui, mais là pour le coup c'est dû au voyant digital moteur "rouge" (allumé à l'arrêt quand le contact est mis) des petits écrans digitaux qu'il y a en-dessous. Effectivement j'aurai pu en corriger la colorimétrie parasite sur les vis


----------



## aCLR (22 Février 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> Effectivement j'aurai pu en corriger la colorimétrie parasite sur les vis


Ou poser du _gaffer_ sur le voyant – hors-champ – le temps la photo.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Mars 2020)

1 - Photo originale:





2 - Photo retouchée (noir et blanc, contraste, ...)





3 - J'ai celle-ci, plus ancienne et moins retouché (je l'adore comme fond d'écran de mon iPhone). En comparant les deux, je me demande si je n'ai pas trop exagéré dans les réglages ... 





Donc qu'en pensez-vous ? La lune de la photo 2 est-elle bien ou faut-il revoir les paramètres ?


----------



## boninmi (14 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Donc qu'en pensez-vous ? La lune de la photo 2 est-elle bien ou faut-il revoir les paramètres ?


Je pense que tu nous demandes la lune !


----------



## Romuald (14 Mars 2020)

La une est plus authentique mais la 2 est plus 'lisible'. Perso ça me va. Et puisqu'on est au labo, si tu nous donnais les paramètres de prise de vue, puis le logiciel et les données de corrections - s'il n'y a pas quarante douze calques !


----------



## sifoto (14 Mars 2020)

La première pour moi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Mars 2020)

J'ai utilisé Lightroom

Lumière:

Exposition -0,25
Contraste +50
Ombres -100
Noirs -25

Effets: Correction du voile +50


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mars 2020)

Un petit cadrage ?


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mars 2020)

j'mai gourré...
je demande à déplacer au labo !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Avril 2020)

Au sujet de la photo de la lune du poste #49 des plus beaux instants
C'est très proche du #1267

Les requis : un appareil photo avec un bon objectif
Ici un appareil avec une distance focale équivalente à 600mm

Les réglages sont à avoir en manuel:

ISO : le plus faible pour ne pas avoir de "bruit" sur la photo (ici : 200)
ouverture : le plus faible, ici 6,7. Une ouverture plus élevée permettrait d'avoir plus de profondeur de champ (mais vu où se trouve la lune, aucun intérêt). Une ouverture plus faible permet en prime de diminuer l'ISO ou le temps de pose.
vitesse : le plus rapide possible (moins d'impact si vous bouger lors de la photo). Dans mon cas, c'était 1/1000s
Cela m'a permis de ne pas avoir besoin de trépied pour faire la photo. La mise au point était automatique (c'est mieux d'utiliser le mode manuel), mais comme je regarde le résultat je faisais plusieurs photo afin d'en avoir une au point.

J'ai pris la photo sans compression (format raw) afin de modifier l'original ensuite via Lightroom (ou autre) sans perte.
La modification de la photo :

passer en N&B : je préfère ce mode pour la lune, mais chacun son choix
jouer avec les réglages pour obtenir celui qui vous trouverez bien
modifier le cadrage afin d'avoir un gros plan sur la star

Les réglages que j'ai modifié :

contraste : augmenté à +25
noirs : diminués à -75 (cela accentue les partie sombre de la lune)
l'effet "correction du voile" dans lightroom à +50 (enlève une sorte de voile et accentue aussi les différences)
Donc un peu moins que sur la photo de février 

Le résultat, on part de la photo suivante (déjà recadrée) :





Pour arriver à la suivante :


----------



## Romuald (9 Avril 2020)

Merci. Avec un 600 je doute que la lune ait cette taille sur l'original. Combien de pixels l'appareil, et combien de % le crop ?
(et combien d'ISO, d'ailleurs, à te lire on a l'impression que c'est secret-défense !)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Avril 2020)

Corriger une photo qui penche avec l'application "Photos"

Sur macOS:

cliquer sur "modifier"






puis "recadrer"






il y aura les nombres à droites de l'image






utilisez les pour incliner l'image afin d'avoir un horizon plat (ou non)






et voilà un beau résultat   





Sur iPadOS/iOS il y a la même chose : recadrer puis l'outil "redressé" (l'icône du haut sur cette capture)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Merci. Avec un 600 je doute que la lune ait cette taille sur l'original. Combien de pixels l'appareil, et combien de % le crop ?
> (et combien d'ISO, d'ailleurs, à te lire on a l'impression que c'est secret-défense !)


Je pensais l'avoir mis... c'est corrigé. L'ISO était à 200

La photo d'origine fait 4608x3072
Après le recadrage, la photo fait 2436x1624


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2020)

Je vois de magnifiques photos dans PVPBP et parfois, je me sens frustré de ne pas savoir où ces photos ont été prises !
Serait il possible d'ajouter une petite légende aux photos avec le lieu de la prise de vue ? 
Je pense surtout aux photos de paysages et de monuments bien entendu !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Mai 2020)

N'hésite pas à poser la question ici en mettant un lien vers la photo du PVPBP. Si cela me concerne, j'y répondrais sans problème


----------



## flotow (5 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je vois de magnifiques photos dans PVPBP et parfois, je me sens frustré de ne pas savoir où ces photos ont été prises !
> Serait il possible d'ajouter une petite légende aux photos avec le lieu de la prise de vue ?
> Je pense surtout aux photos de paysages et de monuments bien entendu !


Déjà, il faut mettre une boule verte.
Ensuite tu peux venir demander ici


----------



## aCLR (5 Mai 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Déjà, il faut mettre une boule verte.
> Ensuite tu peux venir demander ici


Genre… Si tu ne mets pas de pièce dans la machine, t'auras pas de coca !


----------



## aCLR (10 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Quand un immeuble donne l'impression d'une vague
> Voir la pièce jointe 172635​


Très graphique ! 
Très chouette ! 
Juste un truc concernant "l'impression d'une vague" !

Quand on me cause de vagues, d'effet de vagues ou d'impressions de vagues, je pense aussitôt à Hokusai et sa grande vague de Kanagawa.







Si bien que tout ce qui ne va pas dans le sens de cette vague me laisse sur ma faim ! Il y a des images comme ça, devenant un point de comparaison incontournable, dont je ne me défais pas. _Sorry buddy !_ 

Tu n'voudrais pas nous la poster dans le bon sens, s'te-plaît, ecat' ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Mai 2020)

Dans le bon sens et sans la limite de taille


----------



## aCLR (10 Mai 2020)

Ça me cause plus !  

Et toi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Mai 2020)

Pour moi, c'est pareil (dans le miroir)


----------



## Romuald (10 Mai 2020)

Bidouillez-moi  






(ce n'est pas de moi mais du groupe *Neurchibald de Tintin*)​


----------



## aCLR (10 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Pour moi, c'est pareil (dans le miroir)


Le sens de lecture (de la gauche vers la droite) !

Dans la première version, le regard part du ciel et se heurte à "la vague". Dans la second, le ragard part de "la vague" et ouvre vers le ciel. Après, suivant ce que tu veux dire avec ton image et en fonction "de la fixette d'un certain modo", ça change.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Mai 2020)

C'est vrai que ça change un peu, on pense plus rapidement à une vague avec la modification.


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mai 2020)

Approuvé en fonction de la :
Leçon n° 8 : le sens de lecture tu respecteras


----------



## Romuald (11 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Approuvé en fonction de la :
> Leçon n° 8 : le sens de lecture tu respecteras


Attention, annexe A4 : de tout impérialisme occidental te libereras. 

Les japonais lisant de droite à gauche, comment faut-il 'lire la vague' ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2020)

Avant Hokusai, le regard de l'enfance a enregistré la vague en Mer Rouge des Cigares du Pharaon :


où Hergé a respecté le sens de la lecture occidental, qui est le sens l'écriture (de gauche à droite).
Ce qui dicte au dessinateur de BD le sens de la mise en page graphique, l'œil occidental cherchant
ce qui s'avance d'avenir du côté droit, les pages même se tournant de gauche à droite.

Tout autre est le sens de la lecture japonais, puisque l'écriture japonaise (du moins traditionnelle)
s'effectuait de droite à gauche. Ouvrant l'espace de l'attente et de l'avenir du côté gauche. Au point
que les mangas dans leur disposition native se lisent de droite à gauche, leurs pages se
tournant dans le même sens.


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Attention, annexe A4 : de tout impérialisme occidental te libereras.
> 
> Les japonais lisant de droite à gauche, comment faut-il 'lire la vague' ?


J'était sûr que quelqu'un relèverait, je me suis dit, pas aCLR à cette heure il dort avec Médor sur les pieds, alors Romuald, avec en plus une précision de maco 
Le tableau d'Hokusai était dans ma classe de maternelle, enfant pas instit', et je l'ai toujours eu à l'esprit...


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2020)

Est-on plus avancé ?


----------



## Romuald (11 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Est-on plus avancé ?


Ca dépend. On avance de droite à gauche ou de gauche à droite ?

Plus sérieusement, je suis effectivement formaté à l'occidentale, je trouve l'effet 'vague' plus marqué dans la photo invesée.


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca dépend. On avance de droite à gauche ou de gauche à droite ?


Bah ! Si je reprends l'illustration de Hokusai et la confronte à la pensée stoïcienne. La minute d'avant, le mort ne le concerne pas, et la minute d'après, elle ne le concerne plus ! Que tu la regardes à l'occidentale ou à l'asiatique, c'est kif-kif bourricot. Hokusai immortalise cet instant qui renvoie à l'inconnu du déroulé du temps.

Je me suis servi de cette image iconique simplement pour montrer à ecatomb combien le sens de lecture d'une image pouvait influer sur le ressenti du spectateur, moi en l’occurrence, après ta remarque m'a fait comprendre ô combien j'étais un occidental. Innocemment, je considère tous les participants de ce forum comme tel. Mais ecat' ou maco voire toi pouvez très bien être des descendants du levant. Je n'en sais foutre rien vu que n'ai jamais rien vu d'autre que vos avatars. Et je dis ça sans arrière-pensée. Je ne pousse personne à se montrer – sauf bien sûr s'il contrevient à une consigne sur un fil donné…



Toum'aï a dit:


> Le tableau d'Hokusai était dans ma classe de maternelle


Il y avait un tableau de Gauguin dans le vestibule à la maison. Ces deux polynésiennes assises sur un pagne me fixaient chaque fois que j'enlevais ou mettais mon manteau. Que dois-je conclure ? Qu'elles m'ont donné le goût de vivre sur le fuseau horaire des Îles Marquises ? Hi hi hi. Ou n'est-ce qu'une vue de l'esprit ?


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2020)

J'ajouterai que je ai réagi à la très belle photo de ecat' uniquement par rapport au petit mot ajouté. SI pour lui l'impression d'une vague renvoie à la menace d'une déferlante, il manque alors deux trois mots pour le dire; ou comme précédemment dit la référence visuelle à une image en faisant de même.

Dans son sens initiale et une lecture occidentale, cette image a quelque chose d'oppressant. Ton regard se heurte à un mur, une élévation. De la même manière qu'un immeuble vu depuis le plancher des vaches est un heurtoir qu'il faut contourner. Sa scène prise à la perpendiculaire du plan ordinaire renvoie à la même impression de paroi, cette fois-ci incontournable, puisque le plan représenté se heurte au vide du ciel.

Sa compo, son recadrage, rectif' des lignes et tout ce qu'on veut bien donne un côté science-fiction au décor photographié. Limite, il nous montre la vision d'une terre plate, d'un océan aux mouvements se bornant au terrain délimité.

Je dis ça, je ne dis rien. C'est juste qu'avec le peu d'infos disponibles à la première lecture, c'est comme cela que son commentaire s'est animé chez moi. Après, chacun envisage ce qu'il lui plaît !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2020)

La vague d'Hokusai ou sa réplique dans un miroir occidental par Hergé donnent à imaginer une confrontation sans issue. C'est dû à l'orientation frontale de la barque dans les deux images. Il n'y a pas d'esquive : il n'y a que l'imminiscence d'un recouvrement par la déferlante de la vague.

L'image d'ecatomb n'a pas de rapport essentiel avec les deux images pré-citées. Car rien n'y évoque l'oppostion frontale sans issue d'une embarcation absente. L'image originale :


ménage un effet de lignes de fuites partant du point d'horizon et s'évasant vers l'avant en direction du haut. Il y a là une orientation échappatoire qui part du fond de l'image et trouve une issue possible dans l'angle droit supérieur. Cette dynamique imaginale appelle son protagoniste absent, qui n'est pas un canot attaquant frontalement le surplomb de la vague, mais un surfeur sur le point de surgir tout là-bas, au départ de la vague et de s'en venir glisser vers l'avant en suivant une des lignes d'échappement. Car il s'agit, dynamiquement parlant, d'un "tube" : d'une vague en tube, dont l'œil se demande si le surfeur sur le point d'apparaître là-bas en départ de tube, va avoir assez de vitesse échappatoire pour en sortir par l'avant où nous nous trouvons en spectateurs.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2020)

Quant à la réplique en miroir :


je dirai qu'elle ménage les mêmes lignes de fuite, mais cette fois-ci partant de l'avant-plan où nous sommes pour filer là-bas au fond vers l'issue du tube. Je m'attends donc à voir surgir le surfeur à partir de l'angle gauche supérieur, pour filer dynamiquement dans le tube de la déferlante en direction de l'échappatoire située à l'horizon. Dans ce dernier cas de figure encore, l'orientation suit une diagonale du mouvement de gauche à droite. On pourrait subtiliser en disant que le surfeur de la vague originale va tendre à remonter le tube de la vague vers une issue aérienne, tandis que celui de la vague en miroir va tendre à le descendre vers une issue plongeante.

Pour me résumer : je dirai que les deux images d'ecatomb n'ont rien à voir avec les images d'Hokusai / Hergé, car ces dernières figent l'état d'imminence d'un destin de submersion, en représentant la rencontre frontale d'une barque et d'une déferlante ; tandis que les premières donnent à imaginer un glissement dynamique d'échappement diagonal : celui du surfeur dont on attend l'émergence avec comme élément de suspense la question de savoir s'il va avoir le temps d'atteindre la sortie du tube de la vague.


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2020)

De l'impression d'une vague, nous voilà maintenant avec un surfeur imaginaire…

Et c'est à moi qu'on vient demander ce que je prends !

(un laveur de glace encore, j'aurais compris… hi hi hi)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Mai 2020)

Oui, dans ma tête c’est plus un tube comme ceux que les surfeurs adorent


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2020)

ScapO a dit:


>


Puisque que nous sommes dans le japonisant… Cette scène m'a de suite renvoyé aux estampes japonaises. L'image nous conte la fabuleuse histoire du "bout de terre" saisi au moment de son envol. Cet îlot s'extirpe du nid douillet de son continent natal. Il quitte cette terre à la végétation de biais pour flotter vers de nouvelles aventures ! Merci Scap'O pour cette belle image !


----------



## ScapO (13 Mai 2020)

Touché que je suis , merci aCLR.


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 173529


Je ne vois pas de surfeur dans ce _tube_ ! Hé hé hé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Mai 2020)

@Jura39  : il y a deux consigne à respecter pour les images


> Les images ne doivent pas excéder un format de 800 × 800 pixels et un poids de 300 Ko



La taille en Ko se voit aux deux endroits en rouge : ta photo fait donc un peu plus de 700ko au lieu des 300ko max
Les dimensions sont visible dans la partie verte : ta photo fait 600x800 soit moins que les 800x800 max





Pour réduire cette taille, modifie le choix de qualité jpeg pour supérieur au lieu de maximum. Ce choix diminue par 3 la taille de la photo : je suis passé de 9.9Mo à 3.6Mo pour une image complexe de quasi 4000x2660px


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Mai 2020)

Coucou @DuncanLPP , peux-tu nous expliquer comme tu as prix cette superbe photo ?
A priori tu as utilisé un FUJIFILM X-T3 et en réglage f/11 et 1/250s. As-tu retravaillé la photo ensuite avec lightroom/photoshop ? L'ensemble des couleurs vont bien ensemble, je dirais que c'est du travail de pro 

Perso, le meilleur que j'ai réussi à faire c'est ceci :





Très difficile de bien régler l'appareil pour se prendre avec, j'avais posé l'appareil sur une table et le déclenchement était avec un retardateur : f/4 et temps de pose 1/4. D'où la mise au point un peu raté (mais pas le reflet)


----------



## DuncanLPP (26 Mai 2020)

Bonjour / Bonsoir  

Alors, oui, ici pour ce genre d'image, j'utilise un appareil photo Fujifilm XT-3, un objectif macro permettant le grossissement 1:1 ainsi qu'un flash cobra.

Pour la prise de vue, je procède de la manière suivante.






Comme vous pouvez le voir, je me place face à mon sujet. Le flash cobra est positionné sur l'appareil photo en direction de mon sujet.






Mon flash me permet d'émettre une lumière en continu. Cette lumière est très importante car orienté face à l'oeil de mon sujet, elle permet de diminuer la taille de la pupille pour faire entrevoir un bel iris.

Vous pouvez bien entendu, utiliser la lumière du flash de votre smartphone. Le but étant d'éclairer un maximum l'oeil de votre sujet pour faire ressortir l'iris et ses détails.

Par contre faites attention à ne pas aveugler votre sujet mais aussi à l'orientation de votre lumière qui aura un impact sur l'esthétique globale de votre image. Le but étant de minimiser au maximum les reflets de la lumière sur l'oeil.

Pour les réglages de prises de vue, ici pas de secret. Une profondeur de champ élevé ( f/8 - f/11 ) est requise pour un maximum de netteté dans l'image. Il en est de même avec votre sensibilité ISO car plus celle-ci est basse et au plus votre image sera de bonne qualité car pas perturbé par le bruit numérique du capteur.

En ce qui concerne la vitesse d'obturation ( ici 1/250s ) celle-ci n'est autre que ma vitesse de synchronisation flash. Évitez les vitesses trop lente (floue de bouger)

Pour la partie post-traitement, je vous expliquerais demain ma démarche avec des exemples avant/après.


----------



## Romuald (29 Mai 2020)

DuncanLPP a dit:


> Pour la partie post-traitement, je vous expliquerais demain.


demain c'était avant-avant-hier


----------



## flotow (29 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> demain c'était avant-avant-hier


aCLR l'a peut être déjà banni !!


----------



## aCLR (29 Mai 2020)

flotow a dit:


> aCLR la peut être deja banni !!


Qui ?


----------



## DuncanLPP (30 Mai 2020)

Non non désolé j'ai pas trop eu le temps ces derniers temps 

Faut dire que je suis récemment passé de Windows à l'univers Mac donc le temps de prendre un peu mes marques...

Mais j'y pense ne vous inquiétez pas


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Juin 2020)

Photo très sympa (expression du chat-te-, regard, attitudes...!). Je pense qu'elle mériterait d'être recadrée (redresser les horizontales, voire améliorer le rendu des couleurs etc).
J'ai fait ça vite, mais avec une capture d'image c'est pas idéal et le carré est un peu trop exigu


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juin 2020)

Au labo, Nouvoul, au labo...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2020)

Recadrage ou pas, moi c'est capitaine Gribouille qui m'intéresse !  ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Juillet 2020)

Quel version préférez vous ?

La 1 :





La 2 : plus proche de l'original


----------



## Romuald (1 Juillet 2020)

La 2. Les cumulus de beau temps sont rarement aussi noirs que sur la 1


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Juillet 2020)

Bon, retour à Lightroom après avoir utilisé Affinity Photo...
Affinity Photo est bien, mais impossible d'ouvrir plusieurs photos sans que ça ram un max. Avec Lightroom, aucun problème. Et puis les réglages par défaut de Lightroom permettent de faire un pré-réglage assez proche de ce que je veux. Donc au lieu de prendre 5-10min, en 1min c'est fait.

Je prends toujours mes photos en raw afin de les retoucher ensuite. Voici 2 bon exemples de cet intérêt.

Avant : photo un peu surexposée





Après : léger recadrage, correction de la surexposition (on voit bien le texte sur le petit écriteau + les pierres au fond) et aussi des couleurs pour en avoir une plus naturelle





Avant : table difficile à prendre par dessus + sac qui dépasse





Après : maintenant, cela donne bien l'impression que j'ai pris la photo du dessus (et il n'y a plus de sac). Petite correction des couleurs au passage (pas top les vitraux ainsi que la lumière artificielle pour ça).


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juillet 2020)

- 1,4°


----------



## flotow (10 Juillet 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> - 1,4°
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 181909​


ON EST BIEN DACCORD !!!
C'est clairement une kipenche© 

"car si tu regardes les phares, ils sont bien verticaux..."
hinhinhin


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juillet 2020)

Fais gaffe au boomerang...   Un jour...


----------



## Romuald (18 Août 2020)

J'aime bien cette photo

Mais deux choses me chiffonnent

le rebord moche en bas à droite
la déformation en trapèze

Alors je me suis permis de la traiter à ma sauce (et à la hache, il faut bien le dire), j'espère que Juju ne m'en voudra pas


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2020)

@*Romuald*
C'est superbe


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2020)

Un carré !!


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*Romuald*
> C'est superbe


Malin Romu, il te fait aimer ta propre photo !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2020)

Avertissement liminaire.

Je ne fais pas de photographie et je suis ignorant en technique photographique. J'ai donc une attitude innocente par rapport aux photographies des autres sur lesquelles je tombe. Innocente, au sens où je fais abstraction de la technique du photographe qui lui a permis de construire sa photo, pour me contenter de contempler naïvement ce que la photo me donne à voir. J'ai donc une attitude phénoménologique en quelque sorte, prenant la photographie comme une manifestation graphique immédiate, abstraction faite de tout concept de son mode de production.

Mais ce n'est pas parce que je revendique une innocence et une naïveté contemplative, qu'il faut me prendre pour un imbécile et un niais. C'est-à-dire un exemplaire de ces publics "gobe-tout", jamais rassasiés de se remplir les yeux d'imageries de cartes postales et autres clichés, dont la fonction monotone consiste à faire accroire qu'il existe bien des choses de diverses couleurs et de diverses figures, et que la fonction de la photographie consisterait à en reproduire en image la réalité posée indépendamment dans son inépuisable détail. En somme, d'alimenter l'illusion qu'il existe un spectacle indépendamment du spectateur, la vocation du spectateur étant d'admirer la réalité colorée et diverse d'un spectacle de choses qui existerait hors de lui et sans lui.

Mon innocence et ma naïveté contemplatives vont donc de pair avec une indifférence complète pour toutes les photos qui n'ont rien d'autre à présenter qu'une espèce de factualité des choses et ne sont que des clichés d'une réalité prétendue exister objectivement. Car je demande à une photographie, tout innocent et naïf techniquement parlant que je me professe, de me montrer le rôle du sujet qui regarde dans la configuration du spectacle. De m'exposer la subjectivité de tout spectacle, en somme. De me l'exposer non pas en rajoutant des commentaires écrits personnels à des photos purement réalistes, mais dans la structure même de l'image.
----------

Cette photo récente de *SirDeck* :





m'arrache précisément au baillement d'indifférence suscité personnellement par la floppée de clichés colorés qui inonde les fils dédiés des forums. Car elle provoque mon innocence phénoménologique en me forçant à m'engager dans une aventure de la perception.

Hé oui ! il y a des jours comme ça où on n'a pas les yeux en face des trous. Plus exactement, où on a l'impression que les deux yeux ne coopèrent pas comme d'habitude, pour donner une perception unifiée.

Ici, mon œil gauche voit dans le cadre rectangulaire de l'image, bien orthonormé selon l'horizontale et la verticale. J'ai donc un œil gauche qui voit droit, si je puis dire plaisamment, et qui a un champ de vision en forme de rectangle. Quant à mon œil droit, il voit de manière gauchie (pour le dire toujours aussi plaisamment) : manière gauchie par une espèce de balayage latéral de droite à gauche qui plonge en même temps de haut en bas. En somme, mon œil droit voit en diagonale gauche, tandis que mon œil gauche voit de manière droite.

La photo suscite donc en moi une divergence perceptive : elle désolidarise mes deux yeux, le gauche regardant droitement en profondeur, le droit balayant latéralement en diagonale descendante vers la gauche. Vous allez me dire : pourquoi ce privilège à l'œil gauche d'aller droitement en profondeur, et pas à l'œil droit ici ? Réponse personnelle : j'ai l'œil directeur gauche, tout en étant droitier, contrariété qui fait que je suis inapte à me servir d'un fusil empoigné en droitier pour aligner ma visée de l'œil gauche, tandis que je peux sans difficulté effectuer tous les tirs de juger avec une arme de poing. Mon œil de profondeur est donc le gauche, et mon œil de latéralité est le droit.

La photo de *SirDeck* me force donc à me servir de mes deux yeux indépendamment, ce qui va donc donner une perception paradoxale. Pourquoi cela ? Car si le cadre de la photo est orthonormé, càd. droitement aligné selon la verticale et l'horizontale, le  plan inclus dans ce cadre se trouve incliné de 5° environ vers la gauche par rapport à la verticale du cadre. Comme mon œil gauche est mon œil de champ (je veux dire ici de profondeur de champ), c'est donc lui qui prend le cadre rectangulaire orthonormé pour repère et s'enfonce dans l'image droitement en direction de sa profondeur. Tandis que mon œil droit qui est mon œil de latéralité (je veux dire de balayage latéral de surface), capture un plan contenu dans le cadre de l'image qui se trouve incliné latéralement vers la gauche. Mon œil gauche va droit en profondeur de champ, tandis que mon œil droit balaye une surface gauchie par son inclinaison latérale à gauche.

La photo penche, mais uniquement pour la vision latérale de mon œil droit. Car pour mon œil gauche, elle ne penche pas, mais lui offre une profondeur de champ rectangulaire tout à fait droite. *SirDeck* a donc réussi à me faire loucher de l'œil droit, tout en préservant la rectitude de champ de mon œil directeur gauche. Ce qui m'empêche d'effectuer une synthèse perceptive coutumière, mais me suspend dans une attention divisée, ou un état de perception divergente. Disposition cirtique, éminemment favorable à l'exercice de la méditation.

Exerçons-la donc de manière narrative, puisqu'aussi bien Doisneau déclarait qu'une bonne photo raconte une histoire. Disons qu'ici je me raconte cette histoire à moi-même, même si elle ne correspond pas à celle de *SirDeck*.

C'est donc le matin. Je regarde de l'œil gauche à travers la fenêtre d'un logement de vacances, avec cet élan visuel d'un qui envisage de sortir pour quelque balade de montagne dont j'aperçois une pente forestière et un mélèze. Ah zut ! le ciel est bouché de nébulosités et la vitre de la fenêtre emperlée de pluie. Et vlan ! mon élan visuel de l'œil gauche bute litéralement dans son échappée belle en profondeur, comme s'il tapait contre l'écran de la vitre. En somme : je me retrouve contrarié dans le champ de mon projet, ce qui cède le privilège de ma vision à mon œil droit. Mon œil droit balaye donc le plan de proximité : la surface carrelée du plan de travail d'un évier, avec trois tasses pleines d'eau chaude fumante d'une préparation nomade de petit déjeuner (du café soluble ou du thé lavasse !). Hélas ! la contrariété de l'élan visuel de mon œil gauche a affecté la vision latérale de mon œil droit quasiment de manière dépressive. Coulé mon projet en profondeur (de sortir me promener en montagne avec les deux autres annoncés par les tasses), voilà que ma vision de proximité s'en trouve chavirée. Chute du projet qui me fait voir l'espace proche comme l'espace d'un naufrage :  l'enfoncement dans un confinement à domicile, qui gauchit ma vision latérale. Le plan de proximité de l'intérieur a pris la gîte sinistre autant que sénestre d'un échec de l'évasion projetée : le basculement des choses dans l'enclosure du confinement.

Je pourrais certes encore broder et épiloguer, mais j'ai dit l'essentiel : la photographie de *SirDeck* inscrit la subjectivité dans la structure même de ce qui est montré. Elle fait sens paradoxal : le reflux d'un projet d'évasion en naufrage domiciliaire.


----------



## SirDeck (28 Août 2020)

Mois, j'attendais le rebond de jp là, un truc du genre "Comme ça; Ou l'inverse." 
… très déçus…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Août 2020)

La photo d'origine un peu déformée en haut (mauvaise perspective)...
Le sujet 72h pour convaincre m'a donné envie de la modifier. Le résultat ici me plait mieux


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2020)

Ce tableau de Holbein le Jeune : les Ambassadeurs :



héberge la plus célèbre anamorphose de l'histoire de la peinture. Anamorphose : affichage d'une forme déterminée pour un point de vue spécifique. À l'avant-plan, en effet, nous voyons la figure en navette d'une espèce d'os de seiche. Mais si nous guignons le tableau en diagonale gauche depuis la droite, nous apercevons ceci :


soit la figure d'un crâne en relief. Ce qui est intéressant à constater dans ce genre d'anamorphose, c'est qu'elle est exclusive du tableau primaire. Si nous voyons le champ figuratif du tableau, l'anamorphose ne se montre pas dans sa forme développée ; mais si nous apercevons la forme développée de l'anamorphose, le champ du tableau se perd dans une obliquité plane dépourvue de figuration.

Considérons à présent cette photo affichée récemment par *SirDeck* -->



La scène se passe dans le VIIIè arrondissement de Paris, square Édouard VII exactement. Un illuminé nommé Felice Varini a peint des tags oranges gigantesques sur les façades des bâtiments du square. Mais si l'on se place (comme *SirDeck* prenant la photo) exactement dans l'encadrement d'un passage couvert donnant sur le square, alors les tags oranges s'avèrent une anamorphose ayant la forme rigoureuse d'une hélice formée de 4 pales triangulaires allongées parfaitement rectilignes.

La différence avec le tableau d'Holbein le Jeune étant que l'espace primitif et l'anamorphose ne s'excluent pas mutuellement, mais se composent, l'anamorphose superposant une géométrie euclidienne plane à la structure architecturale en profondeur des bâtiments.

Pour l'instant, je me suis contenté d'aviser le contenu figuratif de la photo de *SirDeck*. Mais cette photo n'est pas exactement identique à ce contenu, dans la mesure où elle montre ce contenu en rapport avec une forme. Cette forme est l'encadrement noir substantiel qui met en forme le contenu précédemment décrit, à la manière de l'huisserie métallique d'une ouverture de fenêtre suggérant la présence d'une vitre transparente enchâssée dans le cadre de la fenêtre. En somme, la photo de *SirDeck* montre le square et la révélation de son anamorphose comme vus à travers la vitre transparente d'un encadrement carré de fenêtre.

Ce qui donne l'impression que l'hélice géométrique orange ne provient pas d'une anamorphose peinte à même les façades des bâtiments, mais se compose de calques oranges transparents collés à même la vitre de la fenêtre de premier plan et interceptant le spectacle de bâtiments vierges de tags de peinture.

Mais alors (me demandé-je) : est-ce que *SirDeck* ne doterait pas l'anamorphose de Varini d'un autre sens - qui ferait contre-sens du sens propre de l'œuvre du peintre en bâtiments ? Pour évaluer ce décalage ou cette contrariété, encore faudrait-il que je puisse m'assurer du sens primitif de l'anamorphose de Varini. Or quel est-il ce sens ?

Ce que j'en perçois se ramène à ceci : l'anamorphose une fois déployée géométriquement pour le point de vue spécifique du passage couvert, donne l'impression d'une structure géométrique colorée qui se détache de la matérialité de son support (la pierre des façades) comme de la profondeur de champ de son inscription physique, pour apparaître dans une sorte de suspension immatérielle : de forme colorée plane dématérialisée, ou encore d'idéalité figurative. En cela, j'ai l'intuition que le sens de l'œuvre de Varini consiste à idéaliser une donnée matérielle en relief, pour en faire la source d'une émission figurative idéale : une forme plane immatérielle.

Eh bien ! je dirai que la photo de *SirDeck* constitue un développement du sens de l'œuvre de Varini, ou disons une interprétation critique. Car cette idéalité figurative que l'anamorphose de Varini cherche à inscrire sur la plaque photographique de la rétine du spectateur situé au point voulu, *SirDeck* en précipite l'inscription sur une vitre de fenêtre que le montage de sa photographie situe en réceptacle de l'anamorphose. Pour révéler que ce genre d'anamorphose requiert une vitre imaginaire pour venir s'y inscrire en tant que calque translucide. C'est-à-dire renvoie la profondeur de champ de l'espace à un statut de perspective sous vitre, interdite d'accès par l'intercalaire de la vitre où se peint l'anamorphose.

En quoi se révèle le sens de la photographie : on ne capture une figuration qu'à adopter une attitude contemplative de derrière une vitre. Dès qu'on s'engage dans le paysage contemplé (comme les personnages du square), on brise la vitre intercalaire et on perd de vue l'idéalité des anamorphoses. Contempler, et par suite photographier, implique d'arrêter de marcher. Mais dès qu'on cesse de marcher, ce qu'on contemple (et donc photographie) se trouve renvoyé derrière une vitre qui en interdit l'accès.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Septembre 2020)

Comme ici ?

Original :





Si on change de point de vu :


----------



## SirDeck (14 Septembre 2020)

Le point de vue. C'est cela.

*macomaniac* me fait découvrir l'origine de ces peintures .

Elles me semblent très instructives pour les arts graphiques en cela qu'elles permettent d'expérimenter l'importance du point de vue. Ici, si on change le point de vue ne serait-ce que d'un centimètre dans n'importe quelle dimension, les lignes sont cassées.
Il me semble qu'en photographie, le point de vue est l'élément le plus important. Il organise les éléments les un par rapport aux autres, leurs positions comme leurs tailles. Après, la focale ne fait que découper un cadre dans la vue globale.






.​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Septembre 2020)

Et certains vont très loin dans leur oeuvre :

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305835057203027970


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour, est ce que cette photo prise a central Park un été dois être retouchée pour aller dans PVPBV ?


----------



## boninmi (27 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Bonjour, est ce que cette photo prise a central Park un été dois être retouchée pour aller dans PVPBV ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 192723


A mon avis, non.
La parole aux puristes ...


----------



## aCLR (27 Septembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Holbein le Jeune […] Felice Varini


Le travail d'un Georges Rousse eut été plus à propos ou moins poussiéreux, kof kof kof !


----------



## SirDeck (27 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Bonjour, est ce que cette photo prise a central Park un été dois être retouchée pour aller dans PVPBV ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 192723



Je vais radoter… Mais ça fait longtemps 
Il me semble que c'est Ansel Adams qui disait quelque chose comme : Prendre la photo, c'est comme composer la musique et tirer la photo c'est comme interpréter cette musique.
Une très belle partition peut devenir de la musique d'ascenseur. Inversement, une mauvaise composition, malgré les meilleurs interprètes ne donnera rien d'intéressant.

Voici une photo que j'aime beaucoup. Je l'avais utilisée pour faire réagir le forum en demandant aux membres leur avis, en prétendant qu'elle était de moi. Ce fut très intéressant. De manière étonnante, beaucoup la défendaient. J'avais sous estimé le forum. C'était très malonnette de ma part car il s'agit d'une photo typique de la jeunesse de Rinko Kawaushi, à mon sens, une des plus grandes photographes contemporaines.




Elle est prise au Rolleiflex (courte profondeur de champs), surexposée (typique de Kawaushi) et sans manipulation (ballet des mains sous l'agrandisseur) dans la chambre noire. Reste le choix du type de développement (chimie, temps, etc.), le type de papier, le type de filtre sur l'agrandisseur, etc.

Une photo numérique, au départ, c'est un négatif digital (le brut) soit un truc illisible par l'humain, de même que le film avant développement. Il faut le développer. Il y a une infinité de manières de faire. Le boîtier en propose une, le jpeg qui s'affiche sur l'écran du boîtier. En gros, ce sont les ingénieurs japonais qui se chargent du développement pour toi. C'est plutôt bon.

À mon sens, on n'est pas dans la retouche. Cela reste du tirage photographique. Il me semble que la retouche, c'est lorsque l'on remplace de l'information, que ce soit du pixel ou du grain argentique. Enlever un grain de beauté ou accentuer le reflet dans un œil (ce que l'on faisait déjà au scalpel, avant la photographie, sur les daguerréotypes).

Pour apprendre à "interpréter" une photographie, rien de tel que de regarder sur Youtube des séances de tirage sous l'agrandisseur.


----------



## SirDeck (27 Septembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Le travail d'un Georges Rousse eut été plus à propos ou moins poussiéreux, kof kof kof !


Ah bah oui, c'est ça ! C'est à lui que ça me faisait penser lorsque j'ai découvert le site…


----------



## aCLR (28 Septembre 2020)

SirDeck a dit:


> C'est à lui que ça me faisait penser lorsque j'ai découvert le site…


Oui, c'est à lui que j'ai pensé le 16 février 2019 lorsque tu as partagé _l'homme au diadème losangé jaune traversant le porche_. Tu ne pouvais saisir plus belle pose. Dans ces cas là, je me pose toujours la question de savoir s'il s'agit d'une mise en scène ou pas. Une interrogation qui n'attend pas de réponse tant la composition est réussie.


----------



## SirDeck (28 Septembre 2020)

Lorsque je prends des décors en passant (avec le petit fuji x100), il y a des gens qui passent 

Je m'inspire de la technique de Doisneau, mais en rapide. Je trouve le point de vue (ici, il était nécessairement au millimètre), je cadre (ici seulement dans l'horizontale, la verticale étant imposée pour avoir des lignes verticales parallèles ce qui nécessite un recadrage en postproduction ; j'imagine en général un carré) et j'attends que quelque chose se passe dans le cadre. Très vite, la position la plus forte du piéton s'impose. En regardant ma photothèque je n'ai rien eu de concluant le premier jour (contrairement à Doisneau qui pouvaient rester une demi-journée d'affilée, je passe moins de 5 minutes volées au temps de trajet). La semaine suivante, la lumière est meilleure, je me remets en place. Plusieurs essais et là, le cas idéal. Un bonhomme tout de noir (qui ressort bien sur le fond) et qui fait des grands pas (j’essaie toujours de déclencher lorsque les jambes sont écartées pour plus de lisibilité) et son pas tombe pile au bon endroit. Ça fait beaucoup de "et". Du bol !

Lorsque je suis avec quelqu'un, je n'hésite pas à le mettre à contribution pour une mise en scène. Le résultat est beaucoup plus rapide et généralement meilleur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Septembre 2020)

Bonsoir je me permets de reposter ma photo ici, prise avec mon nez ici, elle n’est pas très nette,

A savoir si l’un de vous serait comment on peut l’améliorer seulement avec Aperçu ainsi pourra t’elle déménager du port folio à PVPBI merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour, je suis arrivé à recadrer pour enlever une tache de l'objectif, mais il m'en reste encore. Une personne serait s'il y a une possibilité de retouche, merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Octobre 2020)

Tu veux garder le reflet du soleil mais pas les tâches sombre dans le ciel ? C'est facile avec une fonction de lightroom ou photoshop. Envoie-moi la photo avec une meilleure résolution et je te le fais  

*C'est gentil de ta part, mais l'idée du fil c'est d'aider, pas de faire à la place. Mieux vaudrait que tu expliques comment faire, avec "photos" de préférence s'il en est capable, tout le monde n'ayant pas un logiciel de retouche **professionnel.*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Octobre 2020)

tu voudrais pas plutôt m'expliquer, stp ?


ecatomb a dit:


> lightroom ou photoshop


Lightroom est-ce une app à télécharger ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Octobre 2020)

C'est une application d'adobe payante   

Dans l'application "Photos", le menu "Ajuster" a une option permettant de faire normalement pareil 






C'est le "Retoucher" :





Il faudra cliquer sur le pinceau et sélectionner la zone contenant le défaut à effacer

Plus d'info :





						Retoucher une photo pour corriger des défauts et des taches dans Photos sur Mac
					

Dans Photos sur votre Mac, supprimez les taches, les grains de poussière et d’autres petits défauts d’une photo.



					support.apple.com
				




Explication en vidéo (c'est mieux pour comprendre) :





A toi de jouer


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Octobre 2020)

j'ai testé avec celle-ci 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 besoin encore ?
Comment fait-on, je l'ai mise en noir et blanc avec Photo, pour la glisser ici ?


----------



## Luc G (10 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis arrivé à recadrer pour enlever une tache de l'objectif, mais il m'en reste encore. Une personne serait s'il y a une possibilité de retouche, merci.


Tu peux enlever les taches avec "Photos" le logiciel fourni avec tous les mac. C'est certes moins puissant que photoshop mais c'est plus simple et on peut déjà faire plein de chose avec. Peronnellement, je n'utilise pratiquement que Photos que ce soit pour le catalogage ou la retouche mais je fais seulement des retouches très simples. En tous cas, Photos te permet d'enlever les taches.

Edit : Je n'avais pas vu la réponse de Ecatomb. Je ne viens plus que rarement et du coup, je ne lis pas les fils correctement. Veuillez m'excuser !


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2020)

Cette photo récente de *SirDeck* dans *PVPBP* :


m'évoque d'abord un tableau impressionniste. Au sens où les impressionnistes peignaient des vibrations de la lumière, qui avaient le double effet d'abolir la perspective en profondeur héritée de la Renaissance en lui substituant un plan coloré ; et de résilier le privilège portraitiste d'une figure humaine ressortant prioritairement sur un arrière-plan décoratif. L'occupation du cadre de la photo par un plan d'herbes offrant des jeux d'ombres et de lumières induit cet effet pictural impressionniste. Le regard ne dispose d'aucune échappée belle vers des horizons lointains de ciel, de montagnes ou de mer. Au contraire, il se trouve en quelque sorte piégé dans un champ clos saturé d'une luxuriance de détails végétaux sans profondeur. Une anti-carte postale, la carte postale se voulant un résumé local de guide touristique, en étalant en réduction une perspective de voyage : de quoi faire itinérer le regard en le mettant en route dans un décor de théâtre vers quelque objet privilégié du désir campé en lointain d'espace.

Quelque chose pourtant fait faire retour d'une profondeur dans le tableau : le dispositif triangulaire d'un tronc de pommier et d'une échelle en bois. Le tronc fait relief en avant de la scène, et l'échelle qui s'appuie à son embranchure dessine une diagonale ouvrant une suggestion d'ascension. Car une échelle sert bien à monter quelque part, n'est-ce pas ? comme en haut d'un pommier cueillir les pommes vertes de l'arbre du Paradis... 

L'obliquité de l'échelle appuyée au tronc d'arbre d'avant-plan a fait grimper mon regard en quelque sorte. Mais grimper où donc ? étant donné que le cadrage de la photo soustrait à la vue le débouché de l'ascension : le haut de l'arbre. Où donc ? sinon vers cette position même où SirDeck se situe pour capturer la scène : dans une stance visuelle élevée à la même hauteur que la première grappe de pommes qui pendent à l'arbre d'avant-plan. Hé oui ! SirDeck met-en-scène le point de vue obligé que doit avoir le spectateur de la photo : de se trouver en suspens ou suspendu, et de regarder en contre-plongée le spectacle du tableau.

Ainsi l'échelle appliquée obliquement au tronc de l'arbre n'invite-t-elle pas à une ascension, puisque le regard se trouve déjà placé dans une position de suspension élevée. L'échelle n'invite pas à prendre de la hauteur. Non : elle invite à descendre. Elle invite à descendre dans le champ du tableau. La vétusté de ses montants suggérant une patine antique : un concentré de temps ancien. Elle s'appuie là, cette échelle, au pommier, depuis un temps immémorial. Ce qui fait que, l'invitation diagonale à descendre l'échelle depuis la hauteur de départ du pojnt de vue, équivaut à descendre depuis un présent dans un passé de la mémoire. Cette descente au passé, c'est aussi bien une remontée de temps.

Au temps de l'enfance. Du jadis de l'enfance :

Mais le vert paradis des amours enfantines,​Les courses, les chansons, les baisers, les bouquets,​Les violons vibrant derrière les collines,​Avec les brocs de vin, le soir, dans les bosquets,​- Mais le vert paradis des amours enfantines​
L'innocent paradis, plein de plaisirs furtifs​
Me voici donc, cet adulte regardant à hauteur d'homme depuis mon présent, appelé à descendre l'échelle du souvenir, pour me retrouver dans un de ces jardins d'enfance où le temps s'abolit. Qui n'a ni demain ni plus loin. Qui est donc comme un tableau plan de détails colorés vibrant dans la lumière : un tableau impressionniste où règne le non-temps et le non-espacé de l'Eden. Plongée d'en haut à hauteur miniature d'enfance. Et cette suggestion de descente au passé qui périme l'histoire du spectateur, elle fait s'avancer le champ-clos herbagé d'un jardin d'enfance jusqu'au point d'absorption du spectateur dans le spectacle.

J'ai six ans à nouveau, et si j'avais perdu en route mon enfance, j'éprouverais le sentiment poignant d'avoir perdu mon temps. Mais je n'ai jamais perdu en route mon enfance : l'enfant que j'ai été, je le suis toujours. Je n'ai pas grimpé l'échelle de la connaissance, par laquelle on quitte un paradis d'enfance pour manger les fruits amers des bannis de l'innocence. J'habite toujours le paysage sans profondeur de l'origine.


----------



## Romuald (11 Octobre 2020)

/mode running gag de jp
ou pas
/mode


----------



## Romuald (13 Octobre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tétrapodes
> 
> jolie photo​



kipenche©   

Les couleurs, c'est du réel ou du photoshop™ ?


----------



## aCLR (14 Octobre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Les couleurs, c'est du réel ou du photoshop™ ?


La réponse est dans la question ! :D :p :p


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Octobre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> kipenche©
> 
> Les couleurs, c'est du réel ou du photoshop™ ?


Non @*Romuald* ce n'est pas du Kipenche*® *c'est un cadrage particulier. Le Kipenche*®*, c'est quand il y a une ligne d'horizon ou des lignes verticales par définition, par ex immeubles. Cette photo en couleur à l'origine je l'ai passée en N&B pour donner plus de puissance au gris du béton. puis j'ai eu l'idée d'en coloriser quelques uns ainsi que l'eau pour faire comme les anciennes cartes postales colorisées. C'est pas une PVPBP, ni PVPBI alors j'ai mis cette image ici. *  *


----------



## Romuald (14 Octobre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est pas une PVPBP


Ca aurait pu  : ..._vos plus belles photos, ce qui signifie un sujet ou une prise de vue originale, une photo retravaillée en profondeur, un essai artistique,..._
Tu coches les trois cases !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2020)

De belle couleurs sur cette table















c'est une illustration du cadrage dont aurait mérité le sujet
par Toum'aï



​


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2020)

Cette photo postée par *ScapO* récemment dans *PVPBP* :


m'incite à un exercice à la seconde personne du pluriel. Dans son roman : « La Modification », Michel Butor utilise le "vous" pour désigner son personnage principal en transit ferrovière entre la France et l'Italie. Un "vous" destiné à associer aussi bien le "lui" d'un personnage décrit à distance du lecteur, que le "moi" de ce même lecteur. En somme : à projeter le lecteur à mi-chemin du personnage de roman, tout en animant ce personnage de l'empathie du lecteur. Je vais faire de même à l'occasion de la photo de ScapO : je vais créer un "vous" narratif qui sera une sorte de mélange empathique fictif entre le "lui" de ScapO et le "moi" de macO. Je vais jouer le rôle de ScapO, sans chercher l'identité, mais en animant le personnage du photographe du "moi" de macO.

Vous vous promenez dans Rome un soir. À un moment donné, vous prenez une photo d'un acteur de la rue : un musicien. Chez vous plus tard vous observez la photo que vous avez prise en vous demandant : qu'est-ce qui vous a incité à capturer cette scène plutôt qu'une autre ?

Ce qui vous saute aux yeux en premier, c'est que le musicien que vous avez photographié ne se contente pas de jouer d'un instrument de musique, il joue un rôle théâtral en incarnant visuellement un personnage de manière tout à fait délibérée : la figure du Christ sur la croix. Il se tient les bras nus en croix à l'image du Christ, le visage barbu levé de côté vers le Ciel comme pour s'écrier : « Eli, Eli, lama sabachthani ? » (« Mon Dieu, mon Dieu, pourquoi m’as-tu abandonné ? »), sa couronne d'épines trop grande ayant glissé de sa tête autour de son cou en un collier de pointes, les jambes fléchies comme on figure celles du Christ ne portant plus son poids de crucifié sur le support de pieds cloués au bois de la croix.



[ScapO - 14 novembre - PVPBP]​
Ce n'est pas vous seulement qui avez projeté sur ce musicien une assocation figurative avec le crucifié, c'est le musicien même qui s'est offert à votre vue en tant qu'acteur imitant de façon délibérée la posture du Christ sur la croix.

Étrange crucifié dont le bois de la croix ne se dresse pas derrière le buste, mais se trouve embrassé de lui par devant. Oui : votre musicien jouant le Christ embrasse le bois de sa croix portée devant lui, dans les espèces d'un violoncelle suspendu. C'est un Christ jouant de la musique.

Comme la culture italienne ne vous est pas étrangère, ce violoncelle avec ses effes apparents dont joue explicitement un acteur ne peut manquer de rappeler à votre souvenir le film : "Il Merlo Maschio" de Lando Buzzancha dont l'affiche était la suivante :
​Dans ce film tirant une inspiration de la photo célèbre de Man Ray "Ma femme est un violon" :
​c'est l'actrice Laura Antonelli qui joue le rôle du violoncelle. Actrice destinée à des rôles d'érotisme photogénique dans une série de films italiens d'exploitation de sa plastique.

Ce musicien jouant un rôle de Christ sur la croix, joue de la musique en embrassant devant lui un violoncelle qui tient lieu explicitement de femme dénudée. C'est donc un Christ portant sa croix de chair, sa croix de femme, sa croix de sexe, que avez photographié dans la nuit romaine. Un acteur de la rue montrant visuellement d'où se lève la musique.

« Tu m'as donné ta boue, et j'en ai fait de l'or »​


----------



## Romuald (3 Décembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ce qui vous saute aux yeux en premier, c'est que le musicien que vous avez photographié ne se contente pas de jouer d'un instrument de musique, il joue un rôle théâtral en incarnant visuellement un personnage de manière tout à fait délibérée : la figure du Christ sur la croix. Il se tient les bras nus en croix à l'image du Christ, le visage barbu levé de côté vers le Ciel comme pour s'écrier : « Eli, Eli, lama sabachthani ? » (« Mon Dieu, mon Dieu, pourquoi m’as-tu abandonné ? »), sa couronne d'épines trop grande ayant glissé de sa tête autour de son cou en un collier de pointes, les jambes fléchies comme on figure celles du Christ ne portant plus son poids de crucifié sur le support de pieds cloués au bois de la croix.


Vache, c'est de la bonne !
Sauf que ce n'est pas le musicien qui joue le Christ, mais le photographe qui a choisi de le shooter à ce moment la et donc de lui faire jouer ce rôle (volontairement ou pas, à lui de nous le dire).
Ce qui ne change rien au fait que chacun est libre de voir ce qu'il veut dans une œuvre et l'interpréter à sa façon, sous champignons ou pas


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Vache, c'est de la bonne !


mékilékon c'est de la romaine (en feuille fraîche)​


----------



## pouppinou (9 Janvier 2021)

Unepause a dit:


> "1peudemaviepoint.com" Je vous présente la couverture de mon 1er livre (auto-édité) ....  _(Ça c'était quand j'étais petite!) _
> 
> _
> 
> ...



Bonjour @Unepause,
Où peut-on se le procurer ?
Merci.


----------



## aCLR (10 Janvier 2021)

pouppinou a dit:


> Où peut-on se le procurer ?


C'est écrit au bas ! 

À l'édition Aslouka !


----------



## SirDeck (11 Janvier 2021)

Nann ! L'aslouka est un plat traditionnel algérien originaire de la ville d'Annaba. Il s'agit d'une sorte de ratatouille préparée pour l'hiver, à base d'oignons, d'aubergines, de fèves, de pois chiches, d'ail, de piment, de coriandre fraîche et de tomates ...


----------



## boninmi (11 Janvier 2021)

Et le n° ISBN renvoie à un ouvrage différent ...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2021)

Un peu logique , pour une photo


----------



## aCLR (12 Janvier 2021)

SirDeck a dit:


> Nann ! L'aslouka est un plat traditionnel algérien originaire de la ville d'Annaba. Il s'agit d'une sorte de ratatouille préparée pour l'hiver, à base d'oignons, d'aubergines, de fèves, de pois chiches, d'ail, de piment, de coriandre fraîche et de tomates ...


Ah !?
Bon bah ! En click'n'collect alors @pouppinou !


----------



## flotow (12 Janvier 2021)

C’est où la bouffe ??


----------



## Sly54 (12 Janvier 2021)

flotow a dit:


> C’est où la bouffe ??


Chez p'tit Louis, comme d'hab


----------



## Romuald (12 Janvier 2021)

*On revient aux photos ?

Merci *


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2021)

Cette photo affichée au mois de décembre par *SirDeck* dans le fil *PVPBP* :




​j'avais envie de la commenter sans trouver l'inspiration directrice. Cette orientation ténue qui permet de suivre le fil précurseur de ce qu'on a l'intuition de dire, au lieu d'être poussé à parler par des motifs décousus qui égarent l'écriture.

Avec SirDeck qui prend la photo et nous invite à emprunter le cadre de son point de vue ici, nous nous trouvons au Musée des Beaux-Arts d'Orléans. Comment je le sais ? Je le sais par le tableau de format miniature qui constitue le point d'accroche central de la photo. Il s'agit d'une esquisse intitulée : "Les drapeaux" ou encore "Scène de Juillet 1830" œuvre du peintre français du XIXè siècle Léon Cogniet et conservée au musée d'Orléans.

Je soupçonne SirDeck de s'emmerder autant que moi dans un Musée. Je veux dire : d'être incapable d'attacher un intérêt primaire aux objets qui lui sont montrés (des tableaux disons). Ce qui reviendrait à se camper devant telle ou telle représentation picturale, dans un face-à-face visuel obéissant à ce qu'on attend d'un visiteur appelé à se trouver terrassé par l'extase ou visité par la Grâce à la contemplation du miracle esthétique de la Joconde et autre chef-d'œuvre de l'Art. Non. Je pense que SirDeck (par analogie avec moi-même) garde toujours cette distanciation brechtienne, qui fait de lui un photographe. Quelqu'un qui ne montre pas directement les choses, mais le rapport des autres aux choses.

Vous me trouvez lent à en venir à ce que je veux dire ? Bon : SirDeck photographie ici la religion de l'art et pas directement le tableau de Cogniet. Il photographie l'ambiance de vénération ou de culte qui s'attache aux tableaux d'un Musée comme aux vitraux d'une Église. Ambiance de vénération, qui se trouve produite je dirai par la façon même dont se trouve présentés les objets voués à cette vénération.

Quoi ! cette atmosphère feutrée, d'un bleu spirituel ombreux du mur de la cimaise, ce halo circulaire de lumière blanche enveloppant la toile comme une auréole la tête d'un Saint, cette dorure d'encadrement du tableau l'exhibant en icône figurative : tout est fait pour déployer a priori une mise en scène hagiographique, de piété si vous préférez. Il s'agit d'une structure de présentation, qui vous appelle, visiteur, à vous rendre digne de l'approche du Sacré, comme on se découvre en s'avançant entre les piliers d'une basilique.

À droite du tableau, une notice explique aux fidèles le Sens du symbole qui leur présenté en objet de Culte. La toile de Cogniet est en effet symbolique. Il s'agit d'une allégorie des trois journées de juillet 1930, imageant comment le drapeau blanc fleurdelisé de la royauté de Charles X s'est transformé en drapeau tricolore. Voici le texte que nous en pouvons supposer :

Trois drapeaux, représentant chacun une de ces trois fameuses journées, flottent au vent. Le 26 juillet 1830, Charles X tente par quatre ordonnances de remettre en cause le régime constitutionnel : nouvelle dissolution de la Chambre des députés, modification de la loi électorale, organisation de nouvelles élections, suspension de la liberté de la presse. A gauche, de lourds nuages d’orage viennent obscurcir le drapeau blanc portant les armes du roi. En effet, ces ordonnances mettent le feu aux poudres et déclenchent une insurrection populaire dont la violence est évoquée, au centre du tableau, par le rougeoiement des explosions et tirs échangés entre les deux camps. Sur le drapeau surmontant ces explosions, l’emblème royal a été arraché par un coup de canon. Dans la déchirure du drapeau, le bleu du ciel apparaît, la chute de Charles X semble inévitable. A droite, le drapeau blanc royal est en guenille. Avec le bleu du ciel, le reste de tissu blanc et le rouge du sang des révolutionnaires, il figure le retour au drapeau tricolore, créé sous la Révolution française et brandi par les insurgés sur les barricades du 28 et 29 juillet 1830 comme l’a immortalisé Eugène Delacroix dans son très célèbre tableau La liberté guidant le peuple(Musée du Louvre). Le 30 juillet, le roi Charles X est renversé remplacé dès le lendemain par Louis-Philippe qui instaure la Monarchie de Juillet et rétablit le drapeau tricolore comme emblème de la France.​
Mon commentaire a jusqu'ici emprunté le ton de l'ironie : c'est-à-dire d'une distanciation cruelle à quoi la photo m'invitait. Mais voici qu'un contrepoint s'introduit avec la présence d'une spectatrice qui permet à SirDeck de photographier un rapport de l'autre au tableau affiché plein cadre.

Spectatrice qui ne fait pas face au tableau, mais lit son mode d'emploi en se tenant dans l'ombre de recueillement de la partie droite de la scène. En se profilant un peu de biais, sans nous tourner carrément le dos, comme pour tenir dans une même diagonale visuelle la notice et le tableau objet de la notice.

Moi qui fait face au tableau en empruntant le point de vue de SirDeck, je me trouve invité de l'œil droit à une vision secondaire : celle de l'orientation diagonale de l'attention de la spectatrice. Car la photo ne m'appelle pas à prendre cette spectatrice pour objet, mais à entrer en quelque sorte dans la diagonale de son attention. Oui. Je me sens invité à partager, empathiquement dirais-je, la disposition spirituelle de cette assistante.

Dans cette attitude digne (les bras croisés) et recueillie (la tête inclinée), épaulant un sac à doc discrètement rouge, la spectatrice - telle que je la perçois empathiquement - contemple le destin de l'histoire. Les emblèmes d'une révolution du passé, symboles du passé de la révolution. Je suis toujours sensible à la puissance politique des photos de SirDeck, dans sa présentation du rapport de l'autre aux choses.

Cette autre : la spectatrice, n'est pas quelconque. C'est la femme de SirDeck. Elle n'est pas présentée comme objet dans la photo, mais comme sujet collatéral (si je puis dire). Il y a de la tendresse, et disons-le de l'amour, dans cette présentation collatérale d'une compagne contemplant en diagonale les signes d'un rêve disparu.

L'ironie frontale de la présentation d'un tableau en objet de culte, se trouve conjuguée de tendresse empathique. Il y aurait beaucoup à imaginer à partir de là et les mots pressent mes doigts de les laisser s'échapper en liberté. Mais un sentiment de pudeur me force à clore ici mon commentaire.


----------



## Romuald (17 Janvier 2021)

Je croyais naïvement que le sieur macomaniac carburait aux champignons, mais non, il vient de se trahir : il marche à l'hostie hallucinogène.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Janvier 2021)

@SirDeck, si tu cherchais un écrivain pour rédiger une présentation dithyrambique de tes œuvres, ou ta biographie, voire ton hagiographie, ne cherche plus ; tu l'as trouvé. 


Je verrais bien :

"@SirDeck,

Sa vie,
Son œuvre

Par @macomaniac"


En tête d'étagère des bonnes librairies, bien entendu.


----------



## flotow (29 Janvier 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> @SirDeck, si tu cherchais un écrivain pour rédiger une présentation dithyrambique de tes œuvres, ou ta biographie, voire ton hagiographie, ne cherche plus ; tu l'as trouvé.
> 
> 
> Je verrais bien :
> ...


Avec pleins de pages pour en faire un livre très cher... ou ou ne seront lues que les premières pages.
Moi aussi je devrais revenir poster ici... et avoir une longue analyse de la part de maco’

...

c’est fait ! Maco’, j’attends la notif dans ma boîte mail !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2021)

Pour que je fasse toute une histoire d'une photo, il faut que la photo commence par me la raconter, cette histoire (comme disait Doisneau). Alors, j'ai l'impression que mes yeux ont des oreilles, qu'ils écoutent en voyant l'histoire racontée, ou si vous préférez : j'entends des mots en regardant.

Cette photo récente de *SirDeck* à PVPBP :




il me suffit de la regarder pour entendre une histoire.​Une métaphore, est une image qui vous transporte en profondeur. Qui vous fait dépasser l'apparence, pour vous enfoncer en imagination dans un en-deçà de l'apparence. De ce point de vue, y a-t-il rien de plus métaphorique qu'une femme ? Car une femme, c'est une image, dont le charme opère en suscitant un transport métaphorique de l'imagination vers quelque outrepassement rêvé de l'apparence. La métaphore-femme incite à approfondir le sujet.

Charles Jourdan est une marque de chaussures à talons aiguilles pour dames, qui s'est fait connaître par des campagnes de photographies publicitaires d'un érotisme chic. Où des modèles suggestivement dénudés excitent un transport de l'imagination du voyeur vers quelque arrière-scène du désir. Modèles qu'une paire d'escarpins rouges habillent comme un gant du chausse-pied de la métonymie.

La métonymie étant le détail d'une image qui vous incite à envisager l'ensemble, par un déplacement latéral d'attention, même si l'ensemble fait défaut. Comme les lorgnons brisés par une chute évoquent le corps de leur propriétaire : le médecin véreux jeté par-dessus bord par les marins du Cuirassé Potemkine. La marque Charles Jourdan, dirons-nous, chausse d'une métonymie la métaphore-femme : en faisant glisser érotiquement notre imagination des talons aiguilles rouges à l'image dénudée, et de l'image-dénudée à l'obscure profondeur du désir.

SirDeck photographie frontalement une de ces images publicitaires Charles Jourdan : il s'agit d'une affiche qui couvre entièrement la porte en verre d'un magasin de cette marque. Une dame accroupie sur ses talons s'affiche latéralement tout en vous regardant dans les yeux avec un air de sainte nitouche blonde bon chic bon genre. Elle est nue, mais un rien l'habille : le détail des escarpins rouges, invite métonymiquement à balayer du regard la nudité de leur propriétaire comme un dénudement vestimentaire. Oui : cette femme aux escarpins rouges est habillée de chic de sa nudité, et c'est cette apparence habillée qui va inciter métaphoriquement votre imagination de voyeur à un transport en profondeur équivalant à un déshabillage de l'image.

Je n'exagère en rien : l'affiche a pris des plis, qui font comme des plissements d'habillement collant d'une blancheur de chair, si bien que la femme de l'image se présente bien comme habillée de sa nudité.

Provocant affichage, qui a capté l'œil hyper-perceptif de SirDeck. Car affichage d'une image-femme sur le panneau de verre d'une porte de boutique. Porte de boutique appelée à pivoter d'un quart de tour pour vous laisser pénétrer à l'intérieur. Autant dire qu'une porte a une valeur métaphorique, à vous inciter à franchir le seuil de l'apparence. Mais une porte portant une affiche-femme, voilà certes une métaphore carrée : car si l'image-femme m'incite à dépasser son apparence, la porte qui la porte m'offre, littéralement, le moyen d'exécuter  cette intention de l'imagination. En ouvrant la porte, je vais outre-passer l'apparence de l'image-femme, pour pénétrer métaphoriquement à l'intérieur. Je vais déshabiller le vêtement de la nudité chic, pour m'enfoncer dans le profondeurs du désir.

Chic ! la dame de l'image porte justement un poignée latérale à la hauteur de reins. En tirant à moi cette poignée, je vais faire pivoter d'un quart-de-tour l'image avec la porte qui la porte, et je vais donc pouvoir accéder à l'arrière-plan des apparences pour m'y enfoncer.

Invite métaphorique primaire du désir, qui se trouve objectée dans le cadre de la photographie de SirDeck par le contrepied de la métonymie. Car SirDeck ne photographie pas simplement une métaphore, il photographie la contradiction d'une métaphore par une métonymie. Je t'aime moi non plus : l'amour physique est sans issue - voilà le sens de cette photographie : Serge Gainsbourg dans le texte.

Comme je l'avais évoqué à propos d'une photographie antérieure de SirDeck, j'ai une particularité de la vision : mes deux yeux n'ont pas le même rôle. Mon œil gauche directeur est mon œil de profondeur, mon œil droit baladeur est mon œil de champ. Je vois par montage photographique de ces deux visions. Autant dire que mon œil gauche est mon œil métaphorique, mon œil droit mon œil métonymique.

J'ai donné jusqu'ici la priorité dans ma contemplation de la photo de SirDeck à la vision métaphorique de mon œil gauche. Mon œil droit prend maintenant le relais du balayage de champ métonymique.

Ce que me révèle alors ce déplacement métonymique du détail central à l'encadrement du détail est digne d'une fresque de Pompéi. Si les colonnes pourpres de l'encadrement présentent des traces d'usure, les parties droite et surplombante ont tout d'un chantier de ravalement. Qu'apercevons-nous en effet ? Les armatures métalliques rouillées constituant comme l'ossature d'une façade dont la chair a disparu. Le déplacement métonymique latéral me confronte à une absence de substance dont la disparition a tout d'une ruine des apparences.

Symbole d'une faillite commerciale de Charles Jourdan certes. Mais plus crûment : symbole d'une faillite du désir qui rêvait d'outrepasser métaphoriquement l'épiderme d'une nudité féminine vers on ne sait quelle profondeur substantielle. Car l'imagination se fait peur, à l'idée de tirer sur la poignée qui ferait pivoter l'image féminine latérale d'un quart de tour en ouvrant la porte qui la porte. D'y aviser ce que l'encadrement métonymique fait pressentir : le néant de l'objet du désir. Ou le vide du fond des apparences.

Gaston Bachelard dans une série d'ouvrages consacrés à l'imagination, soulignait que l'imagination est une faculté "substantialiste". Elle fait rêver d'intimité immersive dans des éléments comme l'air, l'eau, la terre, le feu. Et pourquoi pas, puisqu'ici nous parlons d'image-femme transportant l'imagination de manière métaphorique, d'immersion dans une intimité substantielle de l'autre, cette chair spirituelle que l'érotisme se plaît à fictionner comme objectif empathique du désir. Cette imagination substantialiste suscitée par la métaphore-femme de la photo, nous dirons alors qu'elle se trouve "déconstruite" par le contredit de la métonymie : cette absence de substance révélée par le vide de l'encadrement. Mon imagination qui rêvait métaphoriquement d'enfoncements intimes dans une substance de sujet en allant au-delà de l'épiderme de l'image-femme ; se trouve stoppée en plein élan par l'intelligence ironique et cruelle de l'absence de fond de la figuration. L'idée que les apparences ne vêtent pas le plein d'une substance de rêve, mais voilent un trou dépourvu de substance où brille l'absence spirituelle de l'autre. « Il n'y a pas de rapports sexuels » (Jacques Lacan).


----------



## pouppinou (21 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> _
> Voir la pièce jointe 215379
> _



Beau panorama qui méritait à être un peu retravaillé... à mon goût


----------



## aCLR (25 Février 2021)

Ça n'est pas un plus bel instant mais ça vaut le coup d'œil, façon de parler, une coquille de composition assez peu croisée sur nos imprimés d'aujourd'hui. 







​


----------



## baron (25 Février 2021)

Je ne dirai qu'un mot : _Vertatur_ !


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Février 2021)

baron a dit:


> Je ne dirai qu'un mot : _Vertatur_ !


Un typographe


----------



## flotow (25 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça n'est pas un plus bel instant mais ça vaut le coup d'œil, façon de parler, une coquille de composition assez peu croisée sur nos imprimés d'aujourd'hui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il y a bien le e dans l'o, alors le e à l'envers...
Même pas surpris.


----------



## aCLR (10 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> vivement les panos 800px par... 30 px heihihi !




/test panoramique en mouvement le long d'un bâtiment public…








… Hé hé​


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> … Hé hé​


Séquençage ADN




Hin, hin, hin !​


----------



## aCLR (10 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Séquençage ADN


ctrl + alt + cmd + !


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mars 2021)

Pomme-i dans Toshop !


----------



## aCLR (10 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pomme-i dans Toshop !


Give me five !


----------



## Romuald (10 Mars 2021)

Kamoulox !


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2021)

@flotow Coupée en deux, cette image me plaît mieux. 






Coupée en deux, le noir et blanc raconte plus franchement le paysage avec son premier plan très hachuré, son plan intermédiaire très net, contrasté et équilibré donne sur un arrière-plan adoucit. Cette découpe offre une perspective plus attirante (j'aime noyer mon regard dans le lointain). Recadrée, les pics de roche tronqués conduisent vers le plus atypique de la scène (il me donne l'impression d'une fortification) juste en-dessous d'un horizon idéalement crénelé, hé hé.


----------



## SirDeck (18 Mai 2021)

@aCLR , notre Richard Prince à nous

J'ajouterais que cela créer un cadre dans le cadre, cela ferme la photo, et que le décentrement est bienvenu.


----------



## flotow (19 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> @flotow Coupée en deux, cette image me plaît mieux.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 226391
> 
> ...


Hehe, l’idée c’était de montrer ce cailloux pointu autour de ces montagnes plutôt arrondies.
Ça fait un moment que je voulais y aller car on le voit d’un peu partout.
J’étais bien content de l’avoir pris en photo.

Je ne suis pas vraiment satisfait du cadrage d’origine, mais n’ayant que mon 50 mm (j’ai du faire de la place pour prendre les vêtements de pluie, au cas où, plutôt que mon zoom), je me retrouve avec une image assez lointaine. Ce n’est pas la seule de la série dans ce cas.

J’aurais peut être faire une photo similaire à ton recadrage si j’avais eu mon zoom.
Mais la, en recardant sur l’ordinateur, je n’ai pas vu cette ouverture, sans pour autant être satisfait de mon recadrage (certes léger par rapport à la photo d’origine).
En fait, je crois qu’il y avait aussi le fait de placer le rocher au centre, comme j’avais placé la précédente montage de pvpb. Comme une analogie, mais ça fonctionne moins bien ici 

En vertical, j’ai celle la
Ou en horizontal, celle ci

Que finalement je préfère à celle que jai posté. Surtout l’horizontale.
Pour la verticale, j’aurais bien aimé zoomer aussi. Je crois qu’il faudra y retourner l’hiver prochain (sinon il n’y aura plus de neige, et donc ça changera pas mal le premier plan qui sera tout sombre).


----------



## flotow (19 Mai 2021)

SirDeck a dit:


> @aCLR , notre Richard Prince à nous
> 
> J'ajouterais que cela créer un cadre dans le cadre, cela ferme la photo, et que le décentrement est bienvenu.


Il y a effectivement ces roches qui sont verticales, à droite comme à gauche, ce qui aide bien !
Mais pas vu sur le coup.


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Mais pas vu sur le coup.


C'est le métier qui rentre ! Comme dirait l'autre… 

Comme toi, j'ai un faible pour celle à l'horizontale 
Les saillies de roche dans la verdure sont plus agréables à l'œil que la vue en contre-plongée, l'idée de gravir cette montagne m'épuise d'avance. 



flotow a dit:


> Que finalement je préfère à celle que jai posté


Quoi ?! Ta plus belle photo postée n'est pas ta photo préférée ?! 
Mais où va-t-on ?!


----------



## flotow (19 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est le métier qui rentre ! Comme dirait l'autre…
> 
> Comme toi, j'ai un faible pour celle à l'horizontale
> Les saillies de roche dans la verdure sont plus agréables à l'œil que la vue en contre-plongée, l'idée de gravir cette montagne m'épuise d'avance.
> ...


J’ai changé d’avis !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2021)

En regardant cette photo de SirDeck postée en mars dernier :
.




​j'ai de nouveau huit ans, guignant par un trou de serrure un pan secret de la vie des autres. Parce qu'au moment de prendre cette photo, l'œil de SirDeck dans le cadrage en portrait de son appareil avait huit ans. Il me redonne les huit ans de son regard, et je lui donne mes mots.

Nous épions par dessus un portillon de bois blanc à claire-voie occultée, un paysage fermé par un horizon superposant dans un même plan vertical un mur de façade gris beige et un mur de ciel nuageux gris bleu. Horizon aussi plan qu'un décor de théâtre peint sur une toile. Horizon bouché d'absence d'illusion perspective.

Entre le claustra du portillon et la clôture verticale de cet horizon, s'incruste une profondeur confinée dans sa profondeur entre ces deux limites. Une profondeur étriquée, une profondeur dissimulée, une profondeur secrète. De ces profondeurs désespérées, coincées entre les murs d'enceinte d'un enfermement.

Dans des tons bruns qui font contraste avec la blancheur grisâtre des frontières, en contre-bas d'une sorte de rempart vétuste, part en diagonale le corridor écourté d'une vie secrète minuscule. Un corridor fleuri de couleurs passées : bleu, rouge, et marron.

Un soin du détail méticuleux affecte ce corridor aperçu d'en haut, commme ces cours ouvertes à la déambulation de prisonniers où plonge d'une tour le regard d'un gardien. Peinture bleu marine de la porte d'acccès, tuiles romaines protectrices de son linteau, bois de stère de chauffage bien empilé, cheneaux métalliques de protection contre la pluie,  échelle couchée à l'horizontale sur les cheneaux, baches, vase en grès, poubelle réceptrice d'eau de pluie sous un tuyau d'écoulement, tapis anti-boue sur le sol du passage, végétation rudérale improvisant un Eden sauvage.

Passage d'une profondeur secrète dérobée, rendu quasi fantastique par la présence d'anomalies. Où peut donc ouvrir cette porte bleu marine, dans ce qui se figure un mur de clôture, si le mur gris surplombant de l'habitation du fond n'est pas plus espacé de l'encadrement de cette porte qu'un court jambage que l'on entrevoit sous les cheminées ? Encore un corridor derrière le corridor... Et le mur d'adossement du bois de stère du passage, se trouve manifestement séparé du rempart vertical de l'immeuble de droite encore par un espace où se creuse un passage dissimulé. Sur lequel donnent deux ouvertures encadrées de bleu et de rouge, uniquement percées dans un contrefort sans épaisseur soudant le mur de clôture du fond du passage à la verticale du rempart. Un fil électrique enjambant le haut du contrefort, pour redescendre s'enfoncer dans le plein du mur du rempart.

Une complexité de l'insolite déroute l'imagination, dans le confinement sévère de la restriction de perspective. Qui donc franchit régulièrement cette porte bleue sans arrière, pour s'avancer dans cette ruelle fantastique sans issue ? Qui donc hante ce tableau fait de lignes diagonales descendantes de droite à gauche, avec une diagonale inverse remontante incrustant la profondeur étriquée d'un passage ? Qui donc s'avance dans l'impasse minuscule de ce passage, pour y retrouver, jour après jour, le secret poignant de l'impartageable ? Car ce paysage est un portrait, le portrait d'une figure absente, que SirDeck nous présente dans cette photo d'un paysage en portrait.

J'aurais voulu dire ce qui m'accrochait tellement à cette photo de SirDeck, que j'ai tant de fois remis à plus tard de dire, et que je viens d'échouer à dire, je m'en rends compte.


----------



## aCLR (19 Septembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> En regardant cette photo de SirDeck postée en mars dernier […] j'ai de nouveau huit ans​


Et c'est parfois la seule chose qui compte… Il est des images dont les mots ne peuvent exprimer le souvenir d'un temps révolu. Comme toi à l'instant, les compositions bretonnes de SirDeck me renvoient souvent aux vacances de mon enfance. À cette insouciance de la vie qui s'effrite malgré nous. À ces êtres chers dont il ne reste que réminiscences. À ce rien qui noue le cœur, brouille la vue et me ramène au temps d'avant. « Échouer à dire » revient à conserver ce qui ne saurait être perdu et que seul l'inanimé ressuscite.


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Septembre 2021)

Vous voulez des madeleines les mecs ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Septembre 2021)




----------

